# Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2015)

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​




















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Herzlich willkommen im Raubfischjahr 2015 - und allen Raubfischanglern wieder viel Erfolg sowohl beim Fang wie auch beim verlosen der Rolle jeden Monat nach dem einstellen ihres Fanges hier.

Also nur immer ran!!


----------



## spike999 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Rolle...
Allen n erfolgreiches Jahr 2015...
Danke auch an Quantum für die tollen Preise :m

mfg


----------



## donak (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Allen ein frohes Neues und schöne Fische für 2015.

Hier wird das Wetter schön, ich denke ich fahr gleich ans Wasser und gucke was die Hechte sagen.


----------



## buetzi (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Morgen und ein Frohes Neues Jahr!!!

ich werd sehr warscheinlich auch Morgen bzw. Samstag mal ans Wasser Fahren und schauen ob was geht Letzte Woche zum ersten mal Gewesen und gleich nen schönen Hecht am Band gehabt.
Also an alle die hier mit machen Natürlich viel Glück am Wasser und danach natürlich bei der Ausschreibung!!!


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super das es auch in diesem Jahr wieder die Aktion gibt. Danke Quantum für das Sponsoring.  Mal sehen was die Leute so Rausziehen.  Ich hoffe dann mal das was auch für mich dabei ist, das sich lohnt hier einzustellen. ☺


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dann mal das was auch für mich dabei ist, *das sich lohnt hier einzustellen*. ☺



ALLE, die Raubfischfänge einstellen - von der 5-cm-Raubgrundel über den 10-cm-Barsch bis zum Meterhecht oder 2m-Waller - nehmen an der Verlosung teil.


----------



## porscher (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ist ein bericht ausreichend, oder muss ein bild zwingend dabei sein?


----------



## zokker (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



porscher schrieb:


> ist ein bericht ausreichend, oder muss ein bild zwingend dabei sein?


Kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Aber wir User wollen BEWEISE sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ne, ein Bild wollen wir schon auch sehen...


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toll, genau die Rolle könnte ich gebrauchen. Schon mal vielen Dank an Quantum und Euch...


----------



## Spiderpike (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du kannst aber auch ein Bild vom Fisch malen und dann einscanen


----------



## Promachos (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oder statt - so wie ich gerade - vor dem PC zu sitzen und rumzuquatschen einfach angeln gehen und einen fangen:q.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grins - das lag mir auch schon auf der Tastatur ;-)

Aber bei dem Pisswetter bei uns bleib ich erst mal zu Hause - muss eh erst noch Karte holen..


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Exo würd ich auch gerne gewinnen. Dann werd ich wohl öfters mal Grundeln stippem müssen um hier die Chancen etwas zu meinen Gunsten beeinflussen zu können...#6

Wünsch allen ein fischreiches, gesundes und ganz generell gutes Jahr 2015!


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann werde ich mal den ersten melden.
Kein Riese,hat aber gebissen auf Haferflocke beim stippen.


----------



## Thommy79 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die erste erfolgreiche Schneidertour 2015 hab ich auch hinter mir.... 
 Ein Bild hab ich leider nicht davon gemacht.

 Euch ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr.....


----------



## danny7017 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fang das Jahr mal langsam an.:q
Da bleibt noch die Möglichkeit sich über das Jahr zu steigern.|supergri


----------



## Leine-Leroy (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe noch ein Nachtrag von kurz vor Weihnachten (der andere Thread ist bereits geschlossen)
 Mein erster Meter-Hecht.

 1,10m gefangen auf Rügen mit der Fliegenrute


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Krokodil!


----------



## pike-81 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Und dann noch mit der Fliege! Hammer!


----------



## Spiderpike (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nen Bomben Hecht Leine.....Petri


----------



## Promachos (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grins - das lag mir auch schon auf der Tastatur ;-)



Wir beide einer Meinung - dass ich das noch erleben darf...:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Chr1ng (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Donnerschlag #6 Petri zu dem tollen Hecht!


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Promachos schrieb:


> Oder statt - so wie ich gerade - vor dem PC zu sitzen und rumzuquatschen einfach angeln gehen und einen fangen:q.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Danke für die aufmunternde Worte... Kurz mal los und zwei Neujahrs-Zettis Nemos...


----------



## Nico99 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey zusammen,
war heute mit der Spinnrute unterwegs und wollte den ersten Räuber 2015 fangen.
Ich hatte nicht viel Zeit aber am Ende ging mir ein kleiner Halbstarker ans Band!
Nach dem Bild durfte der kleine natürlich wieder schwimmen #h!


----------



## tabasco75 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Frohes Neues Jahr! 
Ein Neujahrs-Rapfen läutet bei mir das Jahr 2015 ein! 63cm - gefangen auf Gummi. :vik:
Gruß #h


----------



## raubfisch-ole (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein geundes neues Jahr euch allen! Bei mir gab es zum Neujahrstag diesen schönen Esox und es kann gerne so weiter gehen.




Gruß Ole


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja leck mich am A...........

Da ist das neue Jahr noch nicht mal 2 Tage alt., dann schon so tolle Fische - und ich muss immer erst noch meine Karte holen :-((

Glückwunsch an die Fänger!!


----------



## Schugga (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Morgen und FROHES NEUES |wavey:

Das geht ja gut los bei Euch!
PETRI!

Ich war gestern zusammen mit zwei Kumpels auf Schneider(innen)-Tour... #d

Kann also nur besser werden


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Purer Neid.Und ich darf noch nicht los.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer was für tolle Fische da schon raus gekommen sind. Weiter so 

Bei mir gestern geschneidert, dafür gerade den VISpas abgeholt und Sonntag werde ich hier hoffentlich auch posten dürfen.


----------



## hanzz (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jop. Das Jahr zählt 2 Tage und hier geht's schon rund. 
Fahr jetzt zum Rhein und guck mal ob was beisst.
Petri Heil euch allen


----------



## ROWAngler (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

35er quappe überlistet


----------



## kati48268 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Passt auch ein vergeigter Fang hier rein?

Nachdem 2014 für mich ja ziemlich mies lief
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296591 begann das Jahr mit hellstem Licht und dunkelstem Schatten.

Spinntour mit GuFi heut, schon beim 3ten Wurf kam ein heftiger Biss und ich merkte sofort, dass da was ganz Dickes dran hängt.






Der Drill verlief nicht allzu wild, man merkt, dass die Hechte den Kreislauf runter gefahren haben.
Als ich den Bullen sah, wurd mir ganz anders!
Die 1,10-Metermarke hatte die Mama locker hinter sich.






Der GuFi saß schön & sicher vorn im Oberkiefer, so dass ich ein paar Fotos im Drill schießen konnte.

2 Kescherversuche gingen daneben, weil das nicht gerade kleine  Keschernetz einfach zu kurz für den Brocken war; er schlängelte sich  immer wieder raus.
Hab kurz überlegt ins Wasser zu springen, aber die Idee wieder verworfen, da es an dem steilen Ufer auch recht tief runter geht.

Also in den Matsch geschmissen und zur Handlandung angesetzt.






Ich hatte ihn schon am Kiemendeckel, aber noch nicht richtig zugepackt, als sich der Hund noch mal kräftig schüttelt und _das Stahlvorfach (36er Flexonit) durch knackt_! |bigeyes #q
War weder beschädigt oder geknickt und auch nicht an der Hülse gerissen.
Noch mal mit der Hand nachgesetzt, mir etwas blutige Fingers geholt, aber da war er auch schon wieder weg.
 :c






So eine Schaizze!!!
Brauchte 2 Zigaretten um überhaupt wieder etwas runter zu kommen.
Ich denke (& hoffe), dass er den GuFi wieder los wird, da er sauber vorn saß & ich auch keine Stinger benutze.
Werd nächstes Wochenende probieren, ihn noch mal zu erwischen.
Auffallend war, dass er ein paar große, frische Biss-Spuren auf einer Seite hatte.

Brauch heut Abend ein paar Drinks, um die ganze Nummer zu verdauen.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim BigGame zählt berührt als Gefangen  

 Keine Sorge... der schüttelt den Gufi locker wieder ab.....


----------



## Wogner Sepp (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War das Vorfach nun zwischen den Zähnen?
Wie schwer war deine Rute?

Ich trau dem Zeug ja schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## Norge Fan (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ kati48268

Du hast ihn gesehen und das ist doch schon was. Ich find's schlimmer wenn man den Fisch verliert ohne einen Blick auf ihn geworfen zu haben. Also Kopf hoch und Du weißt ja jetzt wo er sich rumtreibt  :m


----------



## hanzz (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kati, den holst du dir 


 Hab's heut auch vergeigt.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/02/e4cc3321e4785c9f7264dab11225dd70.jpg


----------



## kati48268 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> War das Vorfach nun zwischen den Zähnen?
> Ich trau dem Zeug ja schon lang nicht mehr.


Jep, saß zw. den Beissern und ist durch Drehungen auch spürbar hin- & hergeratscht. Hab mir trotzdem deswegen keine Sorgen gemacht, da ich bislang mit Flexonit keine schlechten Erfahrungen hab. #c



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wie schwer war deine Rute?


Die hat ein extrem gute Figur im Drill gemacht. Traumstock!!!
http://www.spro.nl/DE_DE/category/h...diumlarge-harbait-grubs-shads-802-14-48g.html


----------



## pike-81 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schade kati48268.
Bei den Bildern kriegt man ja nur vom Anschauen weiche Knie. 
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen. 
Geht nichts über einen GROßEN Kescher, auch wenn man hin und wieder belächelt wird.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ganz ehrlich. Fotos VOR der Landung ist für mich ein NoGo. 
Erst recht bei solch einer Omi. Ich will ja nicht oberklug klingen, aber hättest
Deine ganze Konzentration in die Landung gelegt wäre es sicherlich schnell und gut gegangen. Fotos kann man anschließend noch genug machen. Trotzdem Petri und ich kenn den Ärger eines verlorenen Fisches. Hoffe er verliert den Köder. 
LG Marcel


----------



## pike-81 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das sind aber mit die GEILSTEN Bilder. 
Und Katis sind echt der Hammer. 
Hier habe ich auch mal raufgehalten, ohne zu realisieren, wie groß der ist. Ist aber schon länger her.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> ...Ich will ja nicht oberklug klingen, aber hättest Deine ganze Konzentration in die Landung gelegt wäre es ...


Konzentration hätte die Landeproblematik bei den Bedingungen nich geändert.

Haken saß sicher, da war Luft für Fotos, denn etwas ausdrillen musste sich der Fisch natürlich auch ...und das schafft man auch einhändig, wenn keine Hindernisse da sind.

Hätte, hätte... Da macht man sich in Nachhinein einige Gedanken, wie das besser hätte laufen können, aber ein reissendes Vorfach macht _jede_ Planung kaputt!

Das ist Angeln. Königskrone oder Katastrophe liegen ganz dicht beieinander.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Falls das Vorfach wider erwarten hält, kann ich dir mal meinen Angelkumpel ausleihen. Der angelt sein ganzes Leben, schafft es aber immer noch regelmässig Fische durch amateurhaftes Keschern zu verkeschern. I.d.R. allerdings nicht bei sich selbst, sondern bei anderen...


----------



## daci7 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Prost Kati - so is dat halt beim Angeln. Nächstes Mal kriegste die Dame!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn genügend Druck auf der Leine ist, ist ein 36er Flexonit auch schneller durch als einem lieb ist. Aber das muss es nicht mal hauptsächlich gewesen sein.  Die dünnen Fasern bieten einfach eine bessere Angriffsfläche für die spitzen Hechtzähne. Dauert der Drill länger, gehn nach und nach mehr Fasern kaputt.
Aber wie schon gesagt: sei froh, dass du das Vieh gesehen hast.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

(halbes/dreiviertel) Petri... sie Froh, das er dir den Haken nicht in die Hand geschüttelt hat. Dann hättest du im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ne Handlandung gehabt.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute bei dem Sturm noch mal 1,5 Std. los.

Der Wind trieb den Köder durch das Wasser so blies er in die Schnur. 
Ob dass das Erfolgsrezept war?
Drei Hechte sagten Hallo...


----------



## mathei (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern. War auch noch mal kurz draußen. An vernüftiger Köderkontrolle war bei dem windaber nicht zu denke. Dennoch sind ein aar Barsche hängen geblieben.


----------



## Tobi92 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern 

Selber konnte ich leider noch nicht raus, da alles zugefroren ist [emoji19]


----------



## Promachos (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern
> 
> Selber konnte ich leider noch nicht raus, da alles zugefroren ist [emoji19]



Ehrlich? Wo wohnst du denn?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern
> 
> Selber konnte ich leider noch nicht raus, da alles zugefroren ist [emoji19]



Bei uns ist das Eis zum Glück wegen des Sturmes nur auf einer Seite. 5-15 m ist der See vereist.....je nach Stelle.
Das Jahr fängt gut an. 4 Tage alt und 7 Fische bereits.... Oder anders ausgedrückt..... Mehr Fische als das Jahr alt ist. :g


----------



## Nevisthebrave (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängen…
bei mir war´s ein sehr guter Start ins Hechtjahr 2015.
trotz schwierigem Wetter gute Hechte am Band.
der, oder die, Größte 94cm.
Kann so weiter gehen.




LG Marcel


----------



## Welskescherer (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

auch ich konnte den ersten Fisch des Jahres für mich auf die Schuppen legen. Auf Köderfisch gab es einen sehr fetten 68er. Der gierige Esox konnte nicht genug kriegen. Er hatte einen sehr dicken Bauch und im Schlund schaute noch ein Rotauge hervor.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## kischt (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kein großer mit 53cm, aber immerhin der erste Fisch dieses Jahr#6


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kischt schrieb:


> Kein großer mit 53cm, aber immerhin der erste Fisch dieses Jahr#6




 Petri 
 es müssen nicht immer Riesen sein.
  wie ich sehe ... mit Broccoli und Löwenzahn......


----------



## Tobi92 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Promachos schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Wo wohnst du denn?
> 
> Gruß Promachos


Im Süden, Oberbayern 
Is ein ziemlich kleiner Weiher, der friert recht schnell zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na, da kam in den ersten Tagen des neuen Jahres ja schon ganz schön was an Fängen zusammen - Glückwunsch!


----------



## captn-ahab (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwar nur ein Schniepel...aber der erste Hecht 2015 für mich.


----------



## spike999 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

konnte gestern auch den ersten fisch 2015 überlisten


----------



## Bela B. (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wünsche allen hier noch ein Gesundes neues Jahr 2015.

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Gestern am Tage gingen bei mir nur kleine Hechte ans Band.
Am Abend gab es bei uns kurz einen Sternenhimmel zu sehen und auch dieser schöne Zander schaute vorbei. |supergri

Bela B.


----------



## olli81 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohes neues jahr erstmal an alle.

Petri zu den tollen fischen.

Hab drei Schneider Tage hinter mir, mal gucken wann ich den ersten Fang  melden kann...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Fisch des Jahres. Der Stachelritter hatte 79cm


----------



## Rhöde (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs !
Die Barsche sind bei den milden Temperaturen auch nicht zimperlich.


----------



## Skillor (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Community, allen ein frohes neues Jahr. Hier mein Neujahrshecht mit 85cm


----------



## HoodstarM (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Im November den Schein bestanden  und im Januar das erste mal raus.

Gestern am Zielfinger See eine Hechtdame verhaften können auf einen Savage Gear 4 Play Low Rider mit 19cm.
Der Drill war für die kalte Jahreszeit entsprechend kurz und schwach.

Jedoch war/bin ich immer noch ausserordentlich glücklich erfolgreich in mein selbstständiges Angelleben eingestiegen zu sein:l:l 

Mein Vater mit dem ich sonst immer zum angeln gehe war froh das alles gefruchtet hat was er mir die vergangenen Jahre beigebracht hat.|bla:


72 cm und 2,9 kg hatte die schöne Dame


----------



## Schugga (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*HoodstarM*, was für ein Start!! :m
Dickes Petri!!

Ich habe heute und morgen noch Urlaub und mache mich gleich mal wieder auf den Weg ans Wasser 
Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Plietischig (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Ausflug des Jahres, der erste Fisch des Jahres, EinMeterUndSechs |wavey:


----------



## phirania (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger..
Das Jahr fängt ja gut an.


----------



## HoodstarM (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> *HoodstarM*, was für ein Start!! :m
> Dickes Petri!!
> 
> Ich habe heute und morgen noch Urlaub und mache mich gleich mal wieder auf den Weg ans Wasser
> Drückt mir die Daumen



Danke Schugga,

wünsch dir noch nen fischreichen Resturlaub #h


----------



## Seele (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann kann ich mich seit langem auch mal wieder in die Raubfischliste eintragen. Konnte gestern nen ca 65er Hechtlein fangen. Auf das Bild hab ich verzichtet, war aber ziemlich Fett gefressen, was gerade an dem See eher selten ist. 

Petri auch an alle Anderen.


----------



## captn-ahab (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für eine Dickmadame!!

Pertri an die Fänger.


----------



## Mace23 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bissl spät .... Aber meinen ersten Guten fisch dieses jahr wollt ich euch Zeigen 

Vom 02.01.2015


----------



## phirania (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mace23 schrieb:


> Bissl spät .... Aber meinen ersten Guten fisch dieses jahr wollt ich euch Zeigen
> 
> Vom 02.01.2015



Petri..
Der schaut aber Grimmig..|rolleyes  .


----------



## Mace23 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke......
Tun Sie das nicht immer


----------



## warenandi (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger und allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr.

Ab morgen geht für mich die neue Saison auch endlich los.
Mal schauen was die Räuber hier haben wollen...


----------



## mathei (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute schöne Barsche gefangen


----------



## G.B.Wolf (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich könnte direkt neidisch werden. Nicht auf eure Fische, sondern einfach auf die Gelegenheit, ans Wasser zu gehen. Bei uns hier im Süden der Republik siehts nämlich derzeit so aus: Stillgewässer zugefroren (zumindest großteils), Fließgewässer führen Hochwasser. Von daher bin ich über diesen hart erkämpften 93er wirklich froh. 

https://*ih.com/i/pax1MQlXj

(Leider musste ich die gute Dame mitnehmen, da sie zu tief inhaliert hatte)


----------



## Angler2097 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Gerät :m Petri!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Wolf.

PS: brauchst dich nicht dafür zu rechtfertigen, dass du den Fisch entnommen hast.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke! Sollte auch keine Rechtfertigung sein, sondern lediglich eine Erklärung, um mögliche C&R-Diskussionen von vornherein zu vermeiden


----------



## Maas-runner94 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mahlzeit! 

Bin zwar spät dran, möchte euch aber nicht diesen Fisch vorenthalten.. 

Ich hab es Vormittags am Heiligabend geschafft meinen Zander PB an der Maas zum zweiten mal in 2014 zu brechen.. 
Kleines Geschenk an mich selber praktisch!

2015 gab es natürlich auch schon mehrere Fische, aber noch nichts nennenswertes.. 

Gruß!


----------



## warenandi (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach Mensch....
Bei mir läuft es momentan nicht.
Denke mal das es an dem Wetter liegt... Regen, Sturm,.... Die Fische müssen das ja irgendwie merken und verkrümeln sich.|kopfkrat

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger.


----------



## LexParker2703 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein riesen Tauwurm und dachte schon hab nix gefangen. naja die 0 blieb mir erspart


----------



## jvonzun (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe am Weekend meine Eisfischen-Saison eröffnet.

 Schneesturm vom feinsten, aber super Fische!


----------



## sunfisher1991 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jerkzander vom letzten Samstag.

Entschuldigt die bescheidene Qualität des Fotos.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In mir wächst jeden Tag mein Neid an. Der ist schon so groß und rund wie ich selber bin.


----------



## bikmax (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War am Sonntag bei Hochwasser draussen..............hat sich gelohnt..........75er Zander 4,2kg |bla:
Petry an die anderen Fänge!!:m
Gruß bikmax


----------



## jvonzun (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Ruti Island (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Seesaibling! Scheinst ja ein schönes Salmonidengewässer vor der Tür zu haben.


----------



## Ahrjung (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2x60cm, 1x54cm und der letzte 53cm.
Innerhalb von einer Stunde mit zwei Mann#:


lG
Ahrjung


----------



## Kaka (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und Mahlzeit!


----------



## danny7017 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem die Woche schon sehr bescheiden verlief (Zahn Op), war Samstag endlich angeln angesagt.
Morgens halb sechs mit schmerzendem Kiefer vor die Tür und na klar, es regnet.#q
Egal, war ja abgemacht, also los mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf: Shit Wetter ist Hecht Wetter.
Nachdem der Gedanke in der Dämmerung vielleicht ein paar Bisse zu bekommen ein Trugschluss war, gab es bis halb 10 nix außer Regen.
Bis 10 bekam mein Kumpel relativ zügig 2 anständige Barsche und nen mini Zander ins Boot.
Danach ging bis kurz nach 11 nix mehr.
Da für 12 Heimreise geplant war, hatte ich mich schon als Schneider gesehen.:c
Nächster Wurf und auf volle Distanz TOCK und der Anhieb geht durch.
Ich so, ich hab was, ist aber nix großes, kaum Gegenwehr. 
Das einzige was stutzig macht ist das ich den Fisch bis ans Boot nicht vom Grund bekomme.
Endlich kommt er hoch und ich rechne mit einem mittleren Hecht oder Zander.
Als wir den Fisch das erste Mal sehen erstaunte Blicke, was da für eine Mutti am Band hängt.|bigeyes
Ein bulliger Zander von 85cm.:k
Danach ging nix mehr aber beide haben was gefangen und waren zufrieden.
 Der Einzige der nicht vorbei kam, war der Shit Wetter Hecht.


----------



## kernell32 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kuhles Bild   mein Beileid zu den Zahnschmerzen.


----------



## danny7017 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Kuhles Bild   mein Beileid zu den Zahnschmerzen.




Der Blick ist nur um den Zander ins richtige Licht zu rücken.:q


----------



## JasonP (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf nen 85er Zander kann man auch mal nen Tag warten 
Petri!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Mein Bruder und ich waren heute im Duisburger Hafen unterwegs. Nachdem wir die erste Stelle ordentlich bearbeitet haben ohne Erfolg , entscheiden wir uns für einen Stellen wechsel. Am anderen Becken angekommen waren schon andere Angler am Werk ohne Erfolg. Nach einem kleinen Plausch unter Anglern machte ich dann auch meinen ersten Wurf an der Stelle und ein zwei Kurbeldrehungen später , klopfte es in der Rute. Na ja der stramme Barsch konnte dem Stint nicht widerstehen. Die Augen der anderen Anglern waren natürlich gross haben sie ja die Stelle schon länger erfolglos befischt.


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute

Nachdem der Weiher endlich abgetaut ist konnt ich auch wieder ne Stunde raus ans Wasser.

Konnte auch gleich nen schönen Hecht verführen, zwar nicht der größte, aber der Erste im jahr is doch immer ein Highlight 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/19/e35be7ec7dfaa83531c311cede8eb1fd.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/19/730c91c36d43031234238f716f30c746.jpg


----------



## olli81 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Starker Zander :m sehr schöne Saiblinge :m:m:m


Hab gestern im sechsten  Anlauf  dieses Jahr  endlich den  ersten Fisch  landen können, endlich!|supergri
	

		
			
		

		
	





Flüchtig gemessene 67 bis 70cm.


----------



## jvonzun (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hätte eigentlich eine Seeforelle geben sollen. Keine Ahnung, was die Dame bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur mitten im See in einem Meter Wassertiefe zu suchen hatte  ;+


----------



## warenandi (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Konnte auch endlich mal wieder los und sogar Erfolg verbuchen.
Nicht die größten aber den Titel "meine beiden ersten dieses Jahr" kann Ihnen keiner mehr nehmen.   :vik:
Beide wollten nen kleinen, etwa 8-10cm kleinen, Plötzen haben.


----------



## Pupser (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, haben die eine geile Färbung.
Petri!

Aber kann das sein, daß das zweimal der selbe auf den Bildern ist?


----------



## Mikey3110 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vergleich mal die gelben Punkte.... Sind zwei Verschiedene.


----------



## Pupser (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jetzt wo Du es sagst. Ich hab' mir echt 'nen Wolf verglichen.
Wie auch immer, sehr hübsche Fische sind's in jedem Fall!!!!


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut zum ersten mal mit Drachkovitch-System unterwegs gewesen und konnt auch gleich ein verhaften.
Mit ca 65-70 passable Größe.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/20/8e2519d2bb430811c0986caad8d08748.jpg

Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert [emoji16] 

Seinen Wunden nach zu urteilen ein alter Bekannter 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern. Da sind ein paar echt schöne Bilder rum gekommen #6

Aufgrund von Krankheit habe ich es bisher kaum geschafft ans Wasser zu kommen. Doch die Tage, die ich am Wasser verbracht habe, waren extrem träge und mies. Das einzige war ein kleiner Zander-Schniepel |uhoh:

Der erste Fisch in diesem Jahr und der erste Fisch mit meiner neuen Quantum Zanderkant Rute.


----------



## warenandi (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pupser schrieb:


> Wow, haben die eine geile Färbung.
> Petri!
> 
> Aber kann das sein, daß das zweimal der selbe auf den Bildern ist?



Sind schon zwei verschiedene....
So nötig hab ich es noch nicht ein und denselben Fisch als zwei auszugeben...:q:q:q


----------



## Pupser (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war's ganz sicher auch nicht gemeint!
Sorry!!!!

Ist das Wasser bei Euch auch entsprechend der Farbe der Hechte?
Also dunkelklar, so Richtung Torfstich?


----------



## Pupser (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Der erste Fisch in diesem Jahr und der erste Fisch mit meiner neuen Quantum Zanderkant Rute.



Petri und gute Besserung!
Quantum Zanderkant, ist das der Hänel Stecken? Taugt der was?


----------



## warenandi (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pupser schrieb:


> So war's ganz sicher auch nicht gemeint!
> Sorry!!!!
> 
> Ist das Wasser bei Euch auch entsprechend der Farbe der Hechte?
> Also dunkelklar, so Richtung Torfstich?



So hab ich es auch nicht aufgefasst....
Das Wasser ist schon ziemlich klar wo ich war. Einige Schilfgürtel und im Sommer ist es sehr verkrautet. Typisches Hecht-Schlei-Gewässer.


----------



## phirania (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## olli81 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pupser schrieb:


> Petri und gute Besserung!
> Quantum Zanderkant, ist das der Hänel Stecken? Taugt der was?



Der frage schließe  ich mich an.  Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Antwort: Ja, ist es.
Dennis alias Bieberpelz verfasst dazu dann auch einen Testbericht, hat das hier wohl bloß nicht gelesen


----------



## Topic (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich hab da auch mal was vom wochenende ^^

hab mich riesig über diesen fisch gefreut :q hat nen sauberen kampf hingelegt für ne braune :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pupser schrieb:


> Quantum Zanderkant, ist das der Hänel Stecken? Taugt der was?


Genau die ist es. Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit, mir gefallen die Kleinigkeiten die sich von anderen Ruten abheben und natürlich der straffe Blank, wodurch der Anschlag ordentlich sitzt. Aber wie Trollwut bereits geschrieben hat, ich werde in den nächsten Wochen einen ausführlichen Bericht auf meiner Seite über die Rute schreiben und den werde ich dann hier im Forum auch veröffentlichen.

Schöner Fisch Topic, Petri


----------



## MEnkirch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Fisch 2015: Hechtdame von 92cm :g


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/23/20b8a67e3754bebf7e2ec735fd75050c.jpg

Kurz vor Beginn der Schonzeit noch ein kleiner Esox aus der Ohm.


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. schöne Dame


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Hechten#6
Wär mal höchste Zeit solche Fangbildzerfleischer direkt zu verwarnen!
Wo soll das hier noch enden? #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Immer wieder das Gleiche, obwohl inzwischen jeder wissen sollte, dass wir Fangbildflaming nicht dulden - sowenig wie Diskussionen ums mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen hier im Thread.

Manche brauchen wohl wirklich erst Punkte, bis sies begreifen...

Ich lösch die Postings raus sowie darauf direkt verweisende/zitierende.


----------



## MEnkirch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn die Tatsache, dass ich als Angler auch einmal einen Fisch töte das moralische-, und das nicht vorhandene fotografische Talent meines Angelkumpels das ästetische Empfinden einiger Nutzer hier gestört haben sollte, möchte ich mich dafür natürlich in aller Form entschuldigen. *hust*

Dabei wollte ich doch nur die tolle Rolle gewinnen :-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du brauchst Dich in keiner Weise entschuldigen!

Das ist vollkommen in Ordnung und korrekt.

Es ist alleine Sache des einzelnen Angler, ob er einen Fisch mitnimmt oder zurücksetzt, wenn er ihn bei uns einstellt oder wie er ihn fotografiert.

Und wir lassen nicht zu, dass bei uns deswegen jemand angegangen wird!

Und wenn wir mal nicht so schnell sind, wie eigentlich gewohnt:
Einfach Beitrag melden!!

Sorry, dass es etwas gedauert hat bis zu meiner Reaktion!


----------



## MEnkirch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank,

Meine "Entschuldigung" war aber auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint ;-)

viele Grüße

Matthes


----------



## A@lrounder (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toller Fisch, Petri und lass ihn dir schmecken. 

Hatte letzte Woche auch meinen ersten esox am neuen Vereinsgewässer. 69cm auf nen Spinnerbait ;-) ultimativ motivierend da der letzte drill schon was her ist/war ^^

TL


----------



## siloaffe (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische Petri Mädels|wavey:


----------



## Skillor (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische und Petri an alle Fänger. 
Ich futter auch gerne Fisch und das ist auch eines jeden Anglers Recht! Warum sollte ich sonst Angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Weils Spaß macht - und für den Thread hier ist das eh volkommen wurscht und darüber wird hier nicht diskutiert.
Dazu gibts eigene Threads.


----------



## warenandi (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch und Petri.
Lass ihn dir schmecken.


----------



## kato84 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leider  ist es so das erst ein Admin sich  einmischen  muss 

Hier geht  es um seine darum seinen stolzen  Fang zu präsentieren  und mit Glück eine rolle  gewinnen  ...

Petri zu den Fischen

Bei uns ist leider ab 1.1 schon raubfisch  geschützt


----------



## ashtray (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt? Wo wohnst du denn?! |bigeyes


----------



## Tobi92 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielleicht durch die Gewässerverordnung festgelegt?


----------



## spike999 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ist soweit ich weiß in hamburg und berlin so


----------



## moochi (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau, hier in Berlin ist Hecht u Zander seit dem 01.01 geschützt bzw hat Schonzeit. Zum Glück ist aber Brandenburg gleich ums Eck


----------



## kato84 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja bei uns am Gewässer Abschnitt   ist es so ... 10 km weiter dürfte  ich ...


----------



## HoodstarM (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch ich war gestern wieder unterwegs und konnte eine schöne Hechtdame mit 3 kg und 82cm verhaften.:vik:


----------



## MEnkirch (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



HoodstarM schrieb:


> Auch ich war gestern wieder unterwegs und konnte eine schöne Hechtdame mit 3 kg und 82cm verhaften.:vik:



Petri Heil! Toller Fisch!


----------



## den#777 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger|wavey:,
bei mir gabs auch am Mittwoch was...
zwei Zander 53, 59 und ein ordendlicher 49er Barsch|bigeyes


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische Petri, Hammer Barsch


----------



## Spiderpike (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja tolle Fänge wieder dabei......Petri


----------



## warenandi (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ne Kirsche. Dickes Petri.#6


----------



## panazonics (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Raubbrassen von heute!


----------



## hanzz (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster 2015
Kein Riese, aber hab mich riesig gefreut [emoji4] 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/25/52efa11ad43d649a65af4a588bcabcb1.jpg

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Pippa (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

..........


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Wie macht ihr das bloß? Seit 2 Monaten müh ich mich ab und dabei kommt nüscht raus


----------



## shafty262 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern. Wie macht ihr das bloß? Seit 2 Monaten müh ich mich ab und dabei kommt nüscht raus


Stellenwahl ist nun ganz wichtig. Die Sommer bis Herbststellen sind Fischfrei[emoji1]


----------



## warenandi (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kommen auch wieder Zeiten, da probieren andere und du holst einen nach den anderen raus Trollwut...:m


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Stellenwahl ist nun ganz wichtig. Die Sommer bis Herbststellen sind Fischfrei[emoji1]




So viel hab ich mittlerweile auch gemerkt


----------



## Chris1711 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,

Konnten heute 3 zetties erbeuten. Hier der beste von heute hatte 64cm


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir war es heute auch schwierig. Geangelt ausschliesslich auf Barsch. 4 gute ü 30 sind hängen geblieben.


----------



## Tobi92 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mathei schrieb:


> Bei mir war es heute auch schwierig. Geangelt ausschliesslich auf Barsch. 4 gute ü 30 sind hängen geblieben.



Dann wünsche ich schonmal guten Appetit 
Das Ergebnis sehn wir dann hoffentlich im "Raubfische sind zum essen da" Trööt.

Auch allen anderen Petri
Sind schöne Zander und Barsche dabei


----------



## Köfi83 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen fängern, war am We am bei uns am Main aber außer nem 25 Barsch ging gar nix. Momentan sehr zäh und dann noch ein neues Gewässer und Hochwasser

Ich war die ganze Zeit Seeangler und versuche jetzt mein Glück am Main.#6

Mario


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen.
Da sind mal echt tolle Fische aus dem Wasser gezogen worden #6



Trollwut schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern. Wie macht ihr das bloß? Seit 2 Monaten müh ich mich ab und dabei kommt nüscht raus


Geht mir ähnlich, die letzten Wochen sind auch tote Hose. War gestern noch mal los aber kaum Platz weil das Wasser trotz 4 Grad zugefroren war. Und der kurze Stop an einem See hat auch nichts gebracht, dafür fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung um am See erfolgreich zu spinnen.


----------



## Jensfreak (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

PETRI allen zusammen. Wurde ja schon ordentlich gefangen;-) War an der Mosel auch mal erfolgreich.. hat sich nen 20 cm slottershad voll weggehauen!


----------



## warenandi (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle...
War heute mal kurz los mit der Spinnrute.
Viel war nicht. Ein paar Anfasser und ein Hechtschniepel von etwa 35cm.
Wird Zeit das dass Eis vom Wasser weggeht.
Aber, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das der Winter erst noch kommt. Mal schauen


----------



## MEnkirch (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jensfreak schrieb:


> PETRI allen zusammen. Wurde ja schon ordentlich gefangen;-) War an der Mosel auch mal erfolgreich.. hat sich nen 20 cm slottershad voll weggehauen!





Mmmmmhhhh schöne Küchengröße! Lecker auf Elsässer-Art, kross auf der Haut gebraten mit Blutwurstsoße, Sauerkraut und Kartoffelpüree 

Gratuliere zum Fang!


----------



## jvonzun (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Zander Pille (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein traumhaftes Bild |rolleyes


----------



## captn-ahab (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

richtig cool!!


----------



## phirania (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil Eisangeln macht Spass...#6


----------



## 1887fischer (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

dann will ich hier auch nicht fehlen.
Das Foto und damit auch der Fisch sind zwar vom 17.10.2015, aber das schmälert den Fisch keineswegs.
War übrigens der erste Fisch dieses Jahr überhaupt und mit nem 40 cm Barsch setz ich die Maßstäbe für mich selbst dann schon sehr hoch an 
















Gefangen hab ich die Dame in der Obereider in Rendsburg bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in ca 2,5m Tiefe in ner Hafeneinfahrt.
Ein langsam gejiggter MB-Fishing Stint Shad (Firetiger) brachte den Erfolg beim zweiten Wurf.

Cheers!

Tim


----------



## Schugga (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juchuuuu #v

Mein erster Fisch des Jahres: ein Zanderschniepelchen :l

Stolze 25cm *hihi*, heute gefangen im stürmigen Schneeregen im Ems-Jade-Kanal 

Und der Flusskrebs ist von Sonntag  Der hatte sich auf meinen GuFi gesetzt, mit der Schere am Vorfach festgehalten und so dann an Land ziehen lassen |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Hat der Krebs geschmeckt?

Petri auch zum Barsch, schönes Teil.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun Wow, was für tolle Bilder. Eisangeln stelle ich mir auch sehr spannend vor. Schade das so etwas hier nicht möglich ist.

Petri auch den anderen Fägern


----------



## Tobi92 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ohh der Barsch aus der Zukunft


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern!
Krebs mitnehmen bzw. am DS fischen. Barsche stehn drauf!


----------



## Schugga (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Petri! Hat der Krebs geschmeckt?
> 
> .



Nein!
Der schwimmt natürlich wieder 
Erstens war der untermaßig und zweitens hat der doch Schonzeit


----------



## Schugga (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern!
> Krebs mitnehmen bzw. am DS fischen. Barsche stehn drauf!



Aber Krebse als Köder sind doch auch verboten!?!?


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Aber Krebse als Köder sind doch auch verboten!?!?



Das kommt drauf an, was in deiner Karte steht. Is jedenfalls n amerikanischer, dementsprechend in deutschen Gewässern als Überträger der Krebspest auch nicht erwünscht


----------



## warenandi (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



1887fischer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dann will ich hier auch nicht fehlen.
> Das Foto und damit auch der Fisch sind zwar vom 17.10.2015




Respekt....
Bist uns in der Zeit ganz schön voraus...:m
Wie war denn der Sommer?


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Nein!
> Der schwimmt natürlich wieder
> Erstens war der untermaßig und zweitens hat der doch Schonzeit



Kumpels hatte man an eine Natursee ein paar von den Dingern gegriffen und nicht gewusst, das die unter Schutz stehen. Dann auch direkt am Wasser gekocht. Zumindest Salz hatten sie dabei.

War nicht sooo lecker. Zuhause wurde dann mal danach gegoogelt und auch eine Preisliste gefunden.

Der kleine Snack lag wohl pro Person im Bereich +40 Euro.

#c


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum guten Barsch auch wenn er erst im Oktober gefangen wird.
Petri auch zum Z-Fisch und zum hübschen Krebs.#6


----------



## ameisentattoo (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

wirklich schöne Fische (und Krebse) sind da wieder rausgekommen, bzw. werden noch rausgekommen werden ;-)

Hier auch mal einer von mir:


----------



## ameisentattoo (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ist noch einer.
Den wollte ich zwar erst nächste Woche fangen, aber was will man machen? #c


----------



## Siever (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was hab ich gefeiert gestern! Endlich die ersten Fische des Jahres und dann solche Kirschen 41, 43 und nochmal 41cm...  Und das in 2 Stunden nach Feierabend. Danke Petrus!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn Siever, das hat sich mal gelohnt :m
Schöne Bilder


----------



## RayZero (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für geile Barsche! Petri Jung  !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du wirst langsam zum Großbarschspezialsiten - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## phirania (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Was hab ich gefeiert gestern! Endlich die ersten Fische des Jahres und dann solche Kirschen 41, 43 und nochmal 41cm...  Und das in 2 Stunden nach Feierabend. Danke Petrus!



Dickes Petri#6


----------



## warenandi (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich will auch solche Barsche...|gr:
Dickes Petri :m


----------



## 1887fischer (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ohh der Barsch aus der Zukunft




Verdammich noch eins!
Natürlich 17.01.2015

Aber immerhin konnte ich für Heiterkeit hier damit sorgen


----------



## Carpdr (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dennis

Super Barsche

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Promachos (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Barschen#6.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## brauni (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Geile Fische!
Ich war heut auch nochmal kurz vor der Schonzeit auf dem Wasser! Hatte auch nen schicken Barsch! :vik: 45cm hatte der kleine!


----------



## Allround Angla (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir Petri
Ich konnte heute meine neue Rute einweihen und auch gleich den ersten Hecht 2015 fangen. Nach vielen erfolglosen Wintertagen endlich wieder was gescheites [emoji1]


----------



## Tobi92 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Hecht, petri heil


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute noch mal los. Schneebedeckte Ufer, vereinzeln etwas Eis auf dem Wasser. Idyllisch.....



 




Ps: Den Wobbler habe ich vor kurzem aus dem Wasser gezogen. Gereinigt und Haken geschärft und los....


----------



## danny7017 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle.
Bräuni wenn ich deine Fische so übers Jahr sehe werd ich grün vor Neid:m.


----------



## kernell32 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hat das Jahr jetzt auch angefangen, erster Barsch 2015 und gleich n 40er, das fängt ja gut an.


----------



## warenandi (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind ja wieder super Fänge hier. 
Petri an alle. :m


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vor allem sind die Barsche recht gut....
Petri


----------



## mathei (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der 40er Barsch ist es leider nicht geworden. Dennoch war die Freude über den 36er Moppel groß


----------



## Dermeineeine (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute endlich mal wieder ein Erfolg. Mit 56cm kein Riese, aber super Pfannen Größe.
Dafür kam er auch mit und hat wunderbar geschmeckt.


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Barsche. Petri, und Petri auch zum Zander.


----------



## Casso (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mathei schrieb:


> Der 40er Barsch ist es leider nicht geworden. Dennoch war die Freude über den 36er Moppel groß



Und das sieht man dir auch wirklich an! #6

Petri an euch beiden zu Barsch und Zander!


----------



## mr.sunshine (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein schöner 45ger Barsch aus einer Sauerländer Talsperre 1456g gefangen heute Vormittag im Tiefsten Schnee:m


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nettes Moppelchen
Petri


----------



## RayZero (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mr.sunshine schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schöner 45ger Barsch aus einer Sauerländer Talsperre 1456g gefangen heute Vormittag im Tiefsten Schnee:m



Geiler Eisbarsch!

Gefangen auf was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​



















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner Januar:*
WallerKalle04

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## WallerKalle04 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke schön :vik:

 Kann es gar nicht glauben.


----------



## Toppel (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch! Hübsche Rolle =)


----------



## MEnkirch (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch


----------



## captn-ahab (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwar bereits aus Januar, aber wo ich das Bild gerade aufm PC sehe...Schniepel aber wunderbarer Moment da ich nur 15 min Zeit hatte und leider zu wenig zum angeln komme.


----------



## JasonP (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!
Wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal an Wasser komme, sonst wird das nix mit na Gewinnchance


----------



## G.B.Wolf (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beute von heute: 90cm und geschätzte 6kg. Bei -12°C hat sich der Angelausflug doch noch gelohnt 

https://*ih.com/i/idUxTFkVj


----------



## bikmax (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mr.sunshine schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schöner 45ger Barsch aus einer Sauerländer Talsperre 1456g gefangen heute Vormittag im Tiefsten Schnee:m



Toller Fisch und sehr schöne Landschaft! War bestimmt ein toller Angeltag!:m
Petry zum schönen Barsch!!


----------



## Siever (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir ging es gestern so weiter wie letzte Woche... .
Einfach Hammer. Genau 45cm... Außerdem noch einen im Drill verloren, aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau... .|supergri


----------



## RayZero (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für solche Barsche würde ich töten! :l Petri Siever


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Langsam glaub ich, der Siever hat irgendwo ein Aquarium mit Großbarschen 
;-))

Klasse Fisch wieder - GLÜCKWUNSCH!!


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mir hat er sein Geheimniss verraten. Wenn die Jungs sehr erfolgreich sind bin ich es nicht - und umgekehrt 
Petri zu dem Schönling


----------



## Schugga (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ahaa!
Das erklärt, warum ihr alle durchweg erfolgreich seid! (ich in's nämlich nicht)


----------



## phirania (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es gestern so weiter wie letzte Woche... .
> Einfach Hammer. Genau 45cm... Außerdem noch einen im Drill verloren, aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau... .|supergri



Dickes Petri#6


----------



## Carpdr (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Siever,
astrein 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wow.....#6 ein fettes Petri


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es gestern so weiter wie letzte Woche... .
> Einfach Hammer. Genau 45cm... Außerdem noch einen im Drill verloren, aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau... .|supergri





Habt Ihr alle den gleichen Barsch gefangen???? 
achhh ne ihr Zitiert ja nur.... (sorry das nervt)


Petri zum xten Superbarsch.


----------



## Keyless (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Siever
 toller Fisch Petri

 und @Angler9999
 schön das du dann auch noch mal Zitiert hast um zu zeigen wie sehr das nervt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Fisch und meiner Meinung nach sollten die Leute die ständig Vollzitate machen Punkte bekommen...


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hätte für alle genervten nen Thread 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95787



Petri Siever !


----------



## Moerser83 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann will ich auch mal, hat ein wenig gedauert wegen Renovierungsstress usw. aber so kann das Jahr doch gerne beginnen. 
Der erste Fisch für dieses Jahr, neuer PB 49cm:vik:


----------



## Spiderpike (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Mörsi, Petri

Ab 49+ kommt dann langsam meine Dekade^^


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was eine Gosche, ne super geile Färbung und riesiger Ranzen!

Und der Fisch is auch schön :m
Ganz dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ihr fangt aber auch Broschen....
Petri


----------



## Siever (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber Moerser,  dickes Petri zum Traumbarsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mann - ihr haut aber auch Klopper ausm wASSER11

Glückwunsch....

Und mir gefallen solche Bilder ;-)))



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal, hat ein wenig gedauert wegen Renovierungsstress usw. aber so kann das Jahr doch gerne beginnen.
> Der erste Fisch für dieses Jahr, neuer PB 49cm:vik:


----------



## JasonP (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch,

ich find das mit dem zitieren garnicht so schlimm. Hier ist immer einiges los, und so weiß man wenigstens direkt um wem und was es geht. Also von mir aus zitiert fleißig weiter #6


----------



## lute (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Donnerwetter, ein wahres Monster, der König des Gewässers.


----------



## TobiasGan (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier einer meiner bisher 18 Hechte aus 2015


----------



## MeisterFische (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurz vor Schonzeitbeginn auch mal einer!

Köder Savage Gear Thru Trout!

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Raubbrasse (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Da bei uns die Seen zugefroren sind war ich im Hafen zwischen den Eisscholen und Kähne unterwegs.
Meine Köder waren Wurm am Kickback,kleine Eisblinker und Zocker.
Der Zielfisch sollte Barsch sein aber es gab auch Brassen,Güster und Plötzen auf Kickback.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Spiderpike (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen.....respekt


----------



## hanzz (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ne Strecke Tim.
Digges Petri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann sich sehen lassen, die Strecke!#6


----------



## zokker (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Nordbeck,
beim 80er guckst aber ein bischen ängstlich.


----------



## hanzz (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Danke hanzz! Was machen die zander?


Ach hör auf. Zieren sich.
Aber am we geht's weiter.


----------



## JasonP (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist mal ne ordentliche Strecke, wäre froh, dieses Jahr mal einen wie oben zu fangen. Der darf dann auch fies sein


----------



## motocross11 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende war ich auf Rügen und wollte mal wieder paar dicke Hechte fangen. Leider war der Wind sehr stark so das es sehr schwierig war. Ein paar ü80er konnte ich raus kitzeln. Am 2ten Morgen wollt ich dann nur schnell ein paar Würfe im Hafen mache um die Wartezeit bis es losgeht zu überbrücken. Direkt beim ersten Wurf stieg dann dieser schöne Hecht von 91 cm ein. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/09/83920b4d9fa664a3d0d7183d49c3bd91.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer was ihr da für ordentliche Klopper wieder gezogen habt. Petri


----------



## Luzif (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!


----------



## motocross11 (9. Februar 2015)

Hier noch die anderen "vorzeigbaren" Hechte meines Wochenendes 84, 85 und 86 http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/09/db755905775af0ad1b54ecdaa3e26477.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/09/2dcf51c9715bbb8bee716c6e8d7f541b.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/09/2f4104ce690ad96e61aa3230495a55da.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bela B. (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Bei mir gab es in den letzten Tagen vertikal mit kleine Pilker nicht nur zahlreiche Barsche sondern auch Aland,Döbel und Brassen.

Bela B.


----------



## ado (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach vielen Schneidertagen gab's heute kurz vor der Schonzeit gab's doch noch einen Huchen diese Saison. Ich hoffe der ist als Raubfisch akzeptiert.
Mit um die 70cm zwar kein Riese aber mein erstes anglerisches Highlight dieses Jahr.


----------



## NedRise (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber Huchen sind doch keine Rudeltiere..|supergri

Dickes Petri..#6

Und allen anderen auch, ihr habt hier ein paar richtig schöne Fische gepostet.

Mich motiviert das immer wieder rauszugehen, auch wenns grade nicht läuft...|wavey:


----------



## Siever (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch wenn es den ein oder anderen Leser langsam langweilt -  ich liebe es   Wieder einen Aussteiger und ein paar Würfe später diese Kirsche...


----------



## zokker (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Peri Siever, schöner Hybrid, ist bestimmt Karpfen mit drin.


----------



## jkc (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Auch wenn es den ein oder anderen Leser langsam langweilt...



Hi, wer sich durch solche Fische gelangweilt fühlt, braucht ein anderes Hobby...#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Auch wenn es den ein oder anderen Leser langsam langweilt ...


auf keinen Fall. Nur weiter so :m
Petri


----------



## olli81 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes petri ins Ruhrgebiet. Wirklich dicke Dinger die da regelmäßig gefangen werden#6

Bin dem Karneval heute mal schön aus dem weg gegangen und hab mich lieber was an den Rhein gestellt. Erst gab es einen ca 55 hecht (wurde ohne Foto wieder entlassen) und diesen schönen 37 er Kameraden.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns leider Schonzeit, auch der Barsch, deswegen muss ich jetzt erstmal die Friedfische ärgern.
Petri euch Fängern.
@Siever: Sehr ausgeprägter Kiemendorn |wavey:


----------



## mathei (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

traumhafte Barsche. Petri


----------



## jvonzun (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war eben 3 Tage in Slowenien zum Huchen fischen, dieser hier war der grösste meiner 3 gelandeten Fische :vik:


----------



## FlitzeZett (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow - geiler Fisch


----------



## shafty262 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> ich war eben 3 Tage in Slowenien zum Huchen fischen, dieser hier war der grösste meiner 3 gelandeten Fische :vik:


Dickes fettes Petri.


----------



## Kaka (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Traum! Dickes Petri!


----------



## kernell32 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alterschwede! Wie gross ist der?


----------



## captn-ahab (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Huchen!..sieht man ja sehr selten.


----------



## Spiderpike (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jupp.......Petri und Glückwunsch....
Der ist doch sicher mindestens 115cm oder?


----------



## alp06 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger und danke für die Fotos.

War gestern für 2 Stunden am Rhein bei Köln. 
Konnte zwei Zander landen. Meine ersten Zander dieses Jahr. Da ich selten was fange, war die Freude dem entsprechend gross .

56 und 61 cm. Für viele von euch sind diese Maße wahrscheinlich klein. 61 cm Zander ist mein PB |supergri


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger hier #h

Der Huchen ist aber echt ein absoluter Traumfisch


----------



## feko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Huchen!
@ alp-hat der Zander bei euch noch keine Schonzeit?
vg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@feko
NRW Schonzeit 01.04.-31.05.


----------



## spike999 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun absoluter taumfisch,petri zu der bombe...

auch an alp06 petri zum PB,..


----------



## jvonzun (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

er hatte auf die schnelle gemessen 110cm, der Guide meinte aber, er hätte mehr gehabt. Egal, war ein super Fisch!


----------



## phirania (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> er hatte auf die schnelle gemessen 110cm, der Guide meinte aber, er hätte mehr gehabt. Egal, war ein super Fisch!



Petri schöner Fisch#6
Sieht ja echt geil aus das Gewässer.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein Traum Fisch und tolle Bilder.
Petri


----------



## fishing jones (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, was für ein Huchen in einer wirklich traumhaften Kulisse!


----------



## ameisentattoo (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun: geile und sehr ästhetische Bilder!!!* :m


*Bei mir gab's neulich einen Zander:


----------



## topbiss (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Winterhecht ging dann gestern auch mal an den Haken. Auch wenn es kein Riese ist freute ich mich trotz der kälte über das schöne Wetter und den tollen Fisch nachdem ich zwei weitere Bisse zu vor versemmelt habe. Dazu kommt noch das es mein erster Fisch auf Gummi war. Endlich ist die Durststrecke vorbei!!!   
Große Köder gingen gestern komischer Weise gar nicht. Gebissen hat der/die kleinen auf einen Feuergelb neonfarbenen Gummifisch.


----------



## phirania (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



topbiss schrieb:


> Der erste Winterhecht ging dann gestern auch mal an den Haken. Auch wenn es kein Riese ist freute ich mich trotz der kälte über das schöne Wetter und den tollen Fisch nachdem ich zwei weitere Bisse zu vor versemmelt habe. Dazu kommt noch das es mein erster Fisch auf Gummi war. Endlich ist die Durststrecke vorbei!!!
> Große Köder gingen gestern komischer Weise gar nicht. Gebissen hat der/die kleinen auf einen Feuergelb neonfarbenen Gummifisch.



Petri#6
Ist bei euch keine Schonzeit.?


----------



## topbiss (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke!
Wir waren in holländischen Grachten  und Nebenarmen der Ijssel  angeln. Dort beginnt die (Schonzeit) bzw. Verbot der predatoren Köder am ersten April.:m


----------



## barschzanker (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neuer zander PB:72cm. Woohooo!!


----------



## mathei (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



barschzanker schrieb:


> Neuer zander PB:72cm. Woohooo!!


Super Fisch. Petri


----------



## Schugga (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



barschzanker schrieb:


> Neuer zander PB:72cm. Woohooo!!


 

Oooh, bei Dir scheint die Sonne aber schön :k

Petri zum neuen PB-Zander!!


----------



## LexParker2703 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute wieder mit der Stippe unterwegs auf einmal bähhm Pose weg ich hau an und das ding biegt sich bis ins Wasser.
Dachte ach du ******* ein Großer Giebel doch was dann kam war viel cooler als ein Giebel.
 Warum ich das so toll finde 20 haken 0.08 Vorfach und 0.14 Schnur und ein Pinkie #h


----------



## JasonP (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an barschzanker zum neuen PB
und auch glückwunsch an Lex. Unverhofft kommt oft


----------



## bream (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der erste fisch auf gummi? 
na dann petri heil dazu!

habe ja schon einige satzkarpfen auf 20er häkchen landen können, aber einen hecht noch nie. nicht schlecht. petri!

war heute auch mal ein bisschen die spinnrute schwingen. das ergebnis waren einige fehlbisse und dieser schniepel, der dann letztendlich hängen geblieben ist. hatte es eigentlich auf zander und barsch abgesehen und da der esox bei uns in rheinland pfalz momentan schonzeit hat, ist er nach dem foto auch schnell wieder ins wasser gewandert


----------



## topbiss (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen dank! Euch beiden auch ein dickes Petri zu den beiden Esox's!


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein schwer erkämpfter 95er vom Peenestrom


----------



## Schugga (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ein schwer erkämpfter 95er vom Peenestrom


 

...und ihr lächelt beide so schön zufrieden 

PETRI Dir (und den anderen natürlich auch)!!


----------



## bikmax (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kann zwar kein PB aufwarten, aber dennoch hat dieser 33 cm Barsch viel Spass am leichen Drop Shot Gerät gemacht!:m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Barsch:m

Direkt von der Messe sind wir kurz nach Holland rüber und wollten unser neues Equipment testen. Bei mir war es die neue leichte Jackson Rute für Barsche. Als dann direkt beim dritten Wurf ein 86er Hecht eingestiegen ist, der Hammer. Das macht im Drill Spaß.
Ein paar Würfe später noch einen 60er. Waren keine Stunde am Wasser.

Geiler Tag:vik:


----------



## yellowred (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die mit 5-15g Wurfgewicht? Welche Rolle hattest du drauf? Würde mich brennend interessieren, da ich mit der 5-15g Rute und ne Daiwa Exceler 1500 auch in den Niederlanden unterwegs bin und so ein Hecht natürlich nie auszuschließen ist..



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri zum Barsch:m
> 
> Direkt von der Messe sind wir kurz nach Holland rüber und wollten unser neues Equipment testen. Bei mir war es die neue leichte Jackson Rute für Barsche. Als dann direkt beim dritten Wurf ein 86er Hecht eingestiegen ist, der Hammer. Das macht im Drill Spaß.
> Ein paar Würfe später noch einen 60er. Waren keine Stunde am Wasser.
> ...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau die Rute.
Die Rolle war eine Spro Passion Schlagmichtot. Hatte ich heute auf der Messe mitgenommen, war jetzt nicht teuer und ist auch nicht besonders. Hat aber im Drill keine Problem gemacht, macht echt Laune.


----------



## yellowred (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr geil, Petri, da brauch ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen . 


Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Genau die Rute.
> Die Rolle war eine Spro Passion Schlagmichtot. Hatte ich heute auf der Messe mitgenommen, war jetzt nicht teuer und ist auch nicht besonders. Hat aber im Drill keine Problem gemacht, macht echt Laune.


----------



## aron84 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo ins Forum,

endlich gings mal wieder in die Heimat an den Peenestrom, dass heißt natürlich bei freiem Wasser und guten Bedingungen - ab ans Wasser und echte ärgern. 

Ist auch einiges dabei rausgekommen u.a. 2 Fische ü-Meter. Ich bin zufrieden, allerdings wird's Zeit für die Schonzeit - mächtig moppelig die Damen.|supergri

Irgendwie sind mir aber doch fast alle aus der Hand geglitten....|kopfkrat


----------



## mathei (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Zeichnung.Petri


----------



## siloaffe (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aldaa wat schöne fische:k 

Petri Leute!!!


----------



## kernell32 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Fische, geile Aufnahmen! Petri
Ps vorsicht Hechte haben scharfe Zähne


----------



## Chris1711 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.

Waren Samstag am Niederrhein und konnten ein paar Zetties überlisten. Waren nicht die größten aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem  
Der Gesichtsausdruck war passend zum Wetter


----------



## ZanderKalle (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,  echt schöne Fische dabei!

Nach mehreren Jahren  nicht mehr so aktiven fischen habe ich mich dazu entschlossen wieder öfters angel zu gehen, der ein oder andere wird mich noch kennen die meisten wohl nicht...

Konnte gestern einen guten verhaften, gebissen hat er auf ein fin s bestückt mit nen 38g Kopf, hart an der strömungskannte in nen tiefen Loch.
Ein besseren habe ich noch verloren.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/23/827a2e9860269599596227645a494c0a.jpg


----------



## topbiss (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische! Petri an alle Fänger und welcome back ZanderKalle #h#h


----------



## Silvio.i (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag vom Sonntag:
105cm vom Peenestrom


----------



## den#777 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,


  am Montag war ich mal wieder am Wasser,
  konnte einen 78er Zetti ans Band kriegen.


----------



## Schugga (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann heute auch endlich mal wieder einen Räuber beisteuern :k

Einen 48er Seesaibling!
Gefangen von meinem Freund - mit meiner Rute |supergri
Er hatte sich die geschnappt, als ich meine kleinere Rute fertig machen wollte |rolleyes

Der Saibling ist voll auf einen goldfarbenen Spinner eingestiegen!
War ein toller Drill und als der super schöne und makellose Fisch an Land war, konnten wir nur staunen: er hatte noch ein Mono-Vorfach mit Haken im Schlund! Da war der Fisch wohl stärker als die Montage des Vorgängers....


----------



## Trollwut (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Da war der Fisch wohl stärker als die Montage des Vorgängers....



Oder jemand hat wieder mit 30 Jahre alter Schnur auf der Glasfaserteleskoprute geangelt. Was wird da bloß wahrscheinlicher sein? 

Aber Petri auf jeden Fall! Schöner Fisch


----------



## ameisentattoo (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bald ist bei uns Schonzeit für Zander.
Da mußte diese Schönheit nochmal schnell zu einem Fototermin:vik:


----------



## warenandi (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, nochmal schnell ein Dickes Petri an alle. Sind wieder geniale Fänge dabei.
Und jetzt ab zum Dienst...


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger...
Klasse Hecht, Zander schöner Saibling

@Schugga Jetzt kannst du deine Sig ändern in: 

"Nimm mal 'nen goldfarbenen Spinner"


Jetzt brauchst du nur noch den TRO anschmeißen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen vor 6 Uhr am Wasser gewesen. Es war kalt und regnete durchgehend! Prinzipiell schon einmal mein Lieblingswetter für Meerforellen. Wasserstand war etwas niedrig und das Wasser war extrem klar. Das hätte dann schon ein wenig anders sein können.

Ich hab dann 3 Stunden lang richtig Strecke gemacht und nicht einmal Fischkontakt gehabt. Bin immer weiter gelaufen und war dann an einem Platz, wo ich zumindest noch ein wenig Hoffnung hatte und evtl. das Glück des Tüchtigen.

Nach kurzer Zeit, ich war schon auf dem Heimweg, kam sie dann auch endlich. Eine 49er Mefo auf 18g Salty, gefangen an einer 320g Kombi. 






Anekdote: Als ich vor ca. 3,5 Jahren die ersten Gehversuche auf Mefo machte, war meine erste Rolle im Salzwasser eine Rarenium. Die wurde dann aber nach wenigen Angeltagen durch eine andere ersetzt. Da die Rarenium grade meine leichteste Rolle fürs Salzwasser ist und ich möglichst leicht fischen wollte, kam sie mal wieder dran. Und hat nun nach etwa 3,5 Jahren auch ihren ersten Fisch gefangen. #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute auch los. Am ersten Strandabschnitt alles voll mit Leuten,  keine Fische. Hab dann ein wenig mit anderen geschnackt und bin dann  noch weiter gefahren. 

Im Flachen lief am ersten Platz garnichts. Ich hatte aber die Hoffnung,  dass die Chance dann an der offenen Küste auf eine größere Mefo garnicht  mal so schlecht ist! Wetter war dafür auch genau richtig. 

Also Platz gewechselt. An der neuen Stelle war natürlich nichts mehr mit  leichten Ködern langsam führen, so wie ich die gestern gefangen hatte.  Also 35g Blinker in Blau/Silber ran, wollte ja am liebsten eine Forelle  die hinter Heringen her ist. 

Auch wenn das Wasser kalt ist und sich eine langsame Führung anbietet:  mein Ziel war groß, oder garnicht. Also die hoch übersetzte Rolle zum  Glühen gebracht. Ein Hering abseits des Schwarms ist eben panisch.

Nach wenigen Würfen schepperte es dann.











Der Fisch hatte 3,2 Kg bei 67cm. Meine Taktik war also  aufgegangen...jedenfalls bis auf das kleine Detail, dass der Fisch eben  nicht auf den Blinker, sondern auf die vorgeschaltete Polar Magnus  gebissen hatte...#t|rolleyes;+

Drill war übrigens wieder Fehlanzeige. Einmal zwischendrin gingen ca.  10cm Schnur von der Rolle. Ich muss wohl doch noch ne Meeräsche, oder  einen Lachs haken, um im Salz mal nen Drill zu erleben...#c

Spaziergänger mit Kind waren auch sofort vor zur Stelle, fragten mich,  ob sie zuschauen dürften, was ich mit einem freundlichen  "selbstverständlich" erwiederte. Hab dann mit denen auch noch kurz  gesprochen und ein wenig über die Mefos erzählt. Die waren interessiert  und das Kind konnte sich noch schnell schleimige Finger holen und für  ein Erinnerungsfoto posieren.

#h


----------



## dennykl77 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.
Schönes Tier und das mit dem Foto für den kleinen finde ich mal richtig gut .


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, man ist ja quasi auch Botschafter und sollte sich dementsprechend vernünftig verhalten. Und der Lütte hat sich auch ordentlich gefreut. So einen Fisch sahen die auch auch nicht alle Tage...sehe ich nicht mal selber alle Tage...#t


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zwei micro Zander, wenigstens etwas...


----------



## ulfisch (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs, sehr schöne Fische Allrounder, die mühsam erangelten, sind doch immer noch die schönsten.

Ich habe mich gestern auch entschneidert und gleich die neue Rute eingeweiht.

Diese Ruderer#d








Windig wars und es begann leicht zu scheien.
Es war schon das 2. mal dieses Jahr, beim letzten mal ging nullkommanix innerhalb von 2 Stunden.

Dieses mal ging es wieder äußerst zäh los, kein Nachläufer ja gar kein Fisch.




Ich testete Köder, Oberflächen Köder von 12-22 Gr. ein Traum, Jigs zwischen 20 und 27 Gr. ging gut, wobei sie sich Richtung 30 Gr. deutlich besser anfühlt.
Mesit fischte ich jedoch mein 2 Suchwobbler 12 und 14 Gr. das ging erstaunlich gut und im Allgemeinen flogen die Köder richtig gut.

ich musste mich allerdings auf die Rute einstellen, die ersten Würfe klatschten mit voller Wucht schräg links , bei 20m ins Wasser:q
Danach kam ich auf ca. 40m mit dem Daiwa Tournament Current Master, mit dem 22Gr. Oberflächenköder gings richtig ab:vik:

Ich traf zur Ausnahme mal andere Angler, die den erfolgversprechendsten Platz schon besetzt hatten.
Ich fischte dann 15m neben ihnen, sie mit Spiros und Teig ich weiterhin mit meinen Wobblern, obwohl immer mal wieder ein zwei Fische vorbeizogen biss nichts innerhalb der 3/4 Stunde.


ich zog dann weiter und ging auf der anderen Uferseite zurück
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Alle 20m setzte ich ein paar würfe, nach 3/4 der Strecke sah ich eine Forelle ufernah vorbeiziehen, mit dem 2 Wurf gelang es mir sie zu locken und zum Biss zu überreden.
Es gab praktisch keinen Drill da sie in 5m Entfernung biss und ich hatte sie schnell gekeschert.
1. Fisch 2015 47cm Sefo...etwas mager


----------



## RayZero (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Ulfisch und klasse Geschichte + Bilder ;-) !


----------



## Schugga (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute mal mit meiner Sandkastenfreundin am See, um ihr das (Spinn)angeln näher zu bringen. Hier durfte sie dann endlich auch mal selber Hand an die Angel legen 

Um uns rum nur die "professionellen" Puffangler mit Spirolino, Forellenteig, 3m Ruten, Bissanzeiger und und und....

Naja, ich habe sowas alles nicht, also gab es bei mir nur noch eine Rute auf Grund und eine kleine, wabbelige Spinnrute zweckentfremdet banal mit Dendrobena  auf einem 6er Haken, schlanker Pose, das ganze treibend, weil windig, in ca. 1,5m Tiefe.

Während meine Freundin dann so rum sponn und alles ausprobierte, schenkte ich mir erst einmal einen Kaffee ein...natürlich knallt es genau DANN - und dann auch noch auf der kleinen Rute mit WURM!!! |bigeyes
Kaffee weg, hingesprintet, angeschlagen und den coolsten Drill meines noch kurzen Anglerinnen-Lebens erlebt :vik: 

Heraus kam diese 63 cm große und 3,3 kg schwere Lachsforelle :k  (SO ein Fisch an SO feinem Geschirr macht schon echt gut Radau *hihi*)


----------



## Angler9999 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, und der lila Zollstock hä hä lol


----------



## bobbl (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte heute neben Bachforellen einen Hecht in einem Salmonidengewässer fangen.|wavey: 
Habe mich selten mehr über einen Fisch gefreut, da dieses Gewässer allgemein als gute Adresse für Hecht gilt, ich es aber die letzten vier fünf Jahre nicht zusammengebracht habe, einen zu fangen.


----------



## JasonP (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Petri, und der lila Zollstock hä hä lol



Solange es nur nen lila Zollstock ist geht es ja noch.
Meiner Frau haben freundinnen mal einen pinken Werkzeugkasten und nen pinken Kugelgrill geschenkt.
Das darf sie alles schön selbst tragen :q

Petri an schnugga & bobbl


----------



## Schugga (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Petri, und der lila Zollstock hä hä lol



Na, so ein bisschen Klischee muss ich ja auch erfüllen, ne? 

PS:....und meine Jacke ist PINK :q



*PEEEEETRI *übrigens natürlich auch noch an Dich, *Robert*, an *ulfisch *und an *bobbl*  und an alle, die ich ggf. vergessen habe |wavey:


----------



## FredFisch2209 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute neben Bachforellen einen Hecht in einem Salmonidengewässer fangen.|wavey:
> Habe mich selten mehr über einen Fisch gefreut, da dieses Gewässer allgemein als gute Adresse für Hecht gilt, ich es aber die letzten vier fünf Jahre nicht zusammengebracht habe, einen zu fangen.



Petri zum Fisch! Bei uns hat der jedoch schon Schonzeit|kopfkrat

LG Freddy


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Leute, da sind ja mal wieder ein paar schöne Fische raus gekommen.
Sehr schön auf die Geschichten und Bilder dazu.

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Allround Angla (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Petri an alle
Bei uns ist ab heute die Bachforellen Saison eröffnet da die Schonzeit vorbei ist.
Sind gleich 2 schöne mit 40 & 43cm rausgekommen
LG


----------



## Surf (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Forellen,  Glückwunsch!


----------



## Topic (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri !!!
forellen gabs es bei uns heute auch:q
48 iger stealhead bei meinem kumpel




39 mefo bei mir




gab noch mehr fisch#6
der ganze Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=299555


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dorsch 56cm (mit Foto) und danach im dunklen noch einen 49er Dorsch dazu.


----------



## denti (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich präsentiere euch meinen allerersten Hecht:






Geplant war heute mit einer Drop Shot Montage meinen ersten Barsch zu landen. Als Köder musste ich auf Dendrobena setzen, da es keine anderen Würmer mehr bei uns gab und Kunstköder komplett verboten sind.  Nach dem 3. Positionswechsel war es dann so weit und ein Fisch biss an. 

Zu meiner Verwunderung ein 52cm Hecht. Dabei hatte ich Morgens noch gelesen, dass Hechte nicht auf Würmer beißen würden. Damit ist dies mein allererster Raubfisch überhaupt (Angelprüfung Nov. 2014).

Der Fisch wurde natürlich direkt wieder zurückgesetzt (Schonzeit).

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Hecht! 

Sobald sich im Wasser was bewegt, kannst du damit nen Hecht fangen. Da ist das auch egal, ob ein Boilie am Haar, ein Wurm, ein Badethermometer oder was auch immer Maulgerecht da ist.


----------



## ameisentattoo (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie befestigst du denn das. Thermometer am Haken? Haarmontage?  [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Wie befestigst du denn das. Thermometer am Haken? Haarmontage?  [emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Na einfach am Fireball geschleppt 
http://images-babyartikel.de/medias...mometer-fisch_hellblau_bieco_201200002375.jpg


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gibt auch Thermometer mit Ösen. Solche haben wir beim Karpfenangeln benutzt und auf so ein Ding hat mein Kumpel einen Hecht gehabt, der kam recht ein paar Meter mit und ist dann ausgestiegen. Waren ja keine Haken dran. Kannst glauben, oder nicht...


----------



## ameisentattoo (1. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Na einfach am Fireball geschleppt
> http://images-babyartikel.de/medias...mometer-fisch_hellblau_bieco_201200002375.jpg



Damit mal beim Karpfenangeln auftauchen [emoji56]


----------



## Dsrwinmag (2. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil allen Fängern!



hanzz schrieb:


> Was ne Strecke Tim.
> Digges Petri



@Thomas9904
Wo sind denn die Bilder dazu?




Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​




















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner Februar:*
Moerser83

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## jvonzun (2. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dann beginne ich einmal mit dem März!


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Poste das Bild nochmal über nen Uploader... man kann nix erkennen


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich will auch mal was beisteuern. War am Samstag kurz am See und hab nen Skirted Jig mit Twister an einem alten Baum vorbei gezogen..... Zielfisch Dickbarsch wollte nicht.... aber kurz nach dem Baum gabs doch nen satten Ruck in der leichten Rute:


----------



## Moerser83 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie geil ist das denn, Ich hab gewonnen... Geilo 

Danke dafür.

Und Petri an die letzten Fänger


----------



## ulfisch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> dann beginne ich einmal mit dem März!


Klasse jvonzun, Du gehts echt das ganze Spektrum durch,
immer tolle Fisch und oft noch schönere Bilder.
wenn ich bedenke, dass die ersten Bilder von Dir, die mir aufgefallen sind, irgendwo aus der Karibik  waren natürlich mit den entsprechenden GT ect.#6
Weiter immer weiter:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht!
> 
> Sobald sich im Wasser was bewegt, kannst du damit nen Hecht fangen. Da ist das auch egal, ob ein Boilie am Haar, ein Wurm, ein Badethermometer oder was auch immer Maulgerecht da ist.


und dann wundern sich die Viecher immer noch und gucken blöd:q
Heute hat ein Arbeitskollege ne Ladung Hechtköder bekommen, da haben einige Köder schon Portionsgröße.


----------



## JasonP (2. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|schild-g@ Moerser83


----------



## jvonzun (3. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke Ulfisch! Bald gibt es wieder einige Bilder von den Tropen #6.

In der Zwischenzeit hier ein paar bewegte Bilder aus der Kälte.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRrhcBVyBcQ&feature=share


----------



## FlitzeZett (3. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow - Wahnsinn - wunderschöne Fische und Landschaft - neidisch...


----------



## Pupser (3. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich will auch mal was beisteuern. War am Samstag kurz am See und hab nen Skirted Jig mit Twister an einem alten Baum vorbei gezogen..... Zielfisch Dickbarsch wollte nicht.... aber kurz nach dem Baum gabs doch nen satten Ruck in der leichten Rute:



Petri!
Da hast'e aber Schwein gehabt, Dein Karabiner war offen!


----------



## Fr33 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jop.... auch später erstaunt gesehen. Der Zander hatte sich dermaßen heftig geschüttelt - ob da dabei aufgegangen ist? Zur Sicherheit hab ich den Karabiner dann aber ausgetauscht......


----------



## ulfisch (3. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> danke Ulfisch! Bald gibt es wieder einige Bilder von den Tropen #6.
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit hier ein paar bewegte Bilder aus der Kälte.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRrhcBVyBcQ&feature=share


Hi jvonzun,
sag mal woher hast du denn die Köder, ich habe sehr ähnliche vielleicht sogar die gleichen.


----------



## jvonzun (3. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe ich in Slowenien gekauft. Schwammköder sind das!


----------



## ulfisch (3. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach so, meine sind von hier dachte ich zumindest, ich hake mal nach
BTW viel Spass in Deinem Urlaub und Petri


----------



## bobbl (5. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang beim Forellenangeln #6


----------



## MIG 29 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heutige ReFo 40cm.


----------



## wiesentangler (7. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gab es eine schöne Forelle


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern :m


Heute gab es den ersten Barsch. Und dann auch noch ein so schönes Moppelche :k


----------



## siloaffe (7. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für mich gabs heute den 1. 70+ Zander dieses Jahr genau 77 


Sory das ich das bild so verschandeln musste aber es war der spot von nem kumpel und den will ich nicht verbrennen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöner Zetti:thumbup:
Petri

@Bieberpelz
Echt moppelig der Gute
Petri


----------



## siloaffe (7. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zander ja


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch auch. Mit Tauwurm


----------



## Chris1711 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zusammen,

hatte mich gestern dazu entschlossen kurzfristig angeln zu gehen. Also stand ich vor der Frage welcher Spot?! Da ich nicht viel Zeit hatte und auch nicht weit fahren wollte bin ich zu einem "verbrannten" Spot gefahren.

Wie sollte es anders sein natürlich standen dort 10 weitere Anglern. Eigentlich sind so stark frequentierte Stellen nichts für mich aber habe mir dann ein kuscheliges Plätzchen gesucht |supergri.

Nachdem auf Jig bei mir und auch den anderen nichts ging dachte ich mir abhauen oder anders fischen als die anderen. Aus Faulheit  hab ich mich dann für anders fischen entschieden. Nun probierte ich es mit Drop Shot und siehe da konnte noch 11 zander verhaften in kurzer Zeit. Die anderen Angler haben natürlich nichts gefangen auf ihre Actionköder am Jig.
Fazit daraus heißt natürlich immer anders fischen als die anderen gerade bei starkem Angeldruck.

Hier die beiden größten Zander


----------



## mathei (8. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern


----------



## Siever (9. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe Donnerstag eine neue Rute bekommen. Also musste ich ja gezwungenermaßen ans Wasser Mit Erfolg... Zwei schöne Barsche bis 46cm|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das wird bei Dir langsam unheimlich mit den Ü-40er Barschmoppels...

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den ganzen Fängern.

Schöne Bilder Siever, in der aktuelle Raubfisch ist ja auch eines von dir drin. Weiter so


----------



## captn-ahab (9. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ganz tolle Barsche!!
Da bin ich echt neidisch...wahnsinn was du so raushaust.
Gilt natürlich auch für die diversen dicken Moppelbarsche und Zander der letzten Seiten, Petri Jungens!


----------



## phirania (9. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wird bei Dir langsam unheimlich mit den Ü-40er Barschmoppels...
> 
> Glückwunsch!!



Die hat er doch Dressiert und stehen immer an der gleichen Stelle...:q

Petri Siever.#6#6


----------



## Trollwut (9. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zählt eine dicke Grundel als Raubfisch?
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/09/43c6a4d332a265fdf6dbd814377da3a1.jpg


----------



## zokker (9. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Zählt eine dicke Grundel als Raubfisch?
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/09/43c6a4d332a265fdf6dbd814377da3a1.jpg



Haben die Zähne? Bei uns gibts die nämlich nicht.


----------



## siloaffe (9. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jap die haben zähne


----------



## bikmax (9. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klar ist das ein Raubfisch! Petry zur kapitalen Grundel. Würde mich ja kaputt lachen und es dir gönnen, wenn du die Rolle mit gewinnst.


----------



## zokker (10. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Jap die haben zähne



Dann ist es auch ein Räuberling!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klar sind das Räuber!!!


----------



## ameisentattoo (10. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander im natürlichen Habitat. 
Hat sich dann leider losgeschüttelt und war wieder weg .... #c


----------



## Tobi92 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern 
Konnte heut auch einen überlisten

Durfte mich sogar mit nach hause begleiten 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/10/173f9f2c823644329ea875340a574678.jpg


----------



## feko (11. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar sind das Räuber!!!



Stichlinge auch?
:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte ne Grundel schon an meiner Hand hängen, die sich beim Hakenlösen "nebenher" in meinen Daumenballen verbissen hatte (und nicht mehr loslassen wollte..)..

Zudem beissen die ja auch auf Kunstköder..

Also aktive Räuber und Menschenbeisser...

;-))))

Kenn ich so von Stichlingen nicht..


----------



## zokker (11. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ne Grundel schon an meiner Hand hängen, die sich beim Hakenlösen "nebenher" in meinen Daumenballen verbissen hatte ...
> 
> Also aktive Räuber und Menschenbeisser...



Na hoffentlich liest Jeremy Wade nicht mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Menschenbeißer im Donau- und Rheinsystem 
z. B.??
;-)))))


----------



## uhitz (11. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ne Grundel schon an meiner Hand hängen, die sich beim Hakenlösen "nebenher" in meinen Daumenballen verbissen hatte (und nicht mehr loslassen wollte..)



einem bekannten von mir gings ähnlich als er die als Köderfisch gefangenen Grundeln im Eimer streicheln wollte. Ok, er fand die sehen süß aus und war auhc etwas verpeilt, aaaber Fakt ist es hat natürlich nicht lang gedauert bis ihm eine ordentlich in den Finger gebissen hat


----------



## jvonzun (12. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

grosser Zetti


----------



## kernell32 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erwischt?


----------



## jvonzun (12. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## kernell32 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!


----------



## bikmax (12. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte heute morgen bei herrlichem Sonnenschein diesen 38er Moppel verhaften. Hatte einen ganz schön dicken Bauch. So wie es aussieht sind auch die Barsche bei uns im Laichgeschäft!
Petry an alle Fänger!..........
Gruß Bik


----------



## Siever (13. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri in die Runde! Schöne Fische!! Mein TraumBarschJahr geht auch weiter. Ich war gestern mit Kumpel und Boardie Jkc am Rhein an einer komplett neuen Stelle unterwegs und konnte neben dem langersehnten ersten Zander 2015 auch noch den besten Barsch des Jahres (48cm!!) überlisten:q


----------



## captn-ahab (13. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn was du so an Land holst!!
Petri an die Fänger.


----------



## mathei (13. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die werden ja immer größer die Barsche. Petri


----------



## denti (13. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

erstmal Petri, aber nun muss Siever uns erstmal seine Köder verraten. Wurm und Dropshot oder was ganz anderes? Wir sind am Sonntag wieder unterwegs und mein erster Barsch soll gefangen werden!


----------



## Siever (13. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, danke 
Also,  meine Top3 im Moment sind der SlimJim von IronClaw,  der Pulse-R von BFishN und der StrikeMinnow von B8lab...   Die Köderführung ist äußerst passiv. Langsames Faulenzen mit langen Stopps und möglichst leichten Jigköpfen.


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Mein TraumBarschJahr geht auch weiter.


Du machst einem echt Angst, Digger. #t


----------



## Silvio.i (13. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nich ganz so groß, wie der von Boardie Siever, aber trotzdem der erste ordentliche Barsch 2015


----------



## GrundelGuide (13. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

65+63:vik:


----------



## MIG 29 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische Jung's.:m


----------



## Allround Angla (14. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Petri an alle
Bei mir gabs heute wieder paar schöne bafos 
LH


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (14. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 230712
> Anhang anzeigen 230713
> Anhang anzeigen 230714
> 
> ...




wo fängt man denn bitte solche Traumfische? Petri!!!:k


----------



## Allround Angla (14. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke 
Die sind aus nem Bach in der Nähe von Augsburg 
LG


----------



## Jensfreak (14. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gab gestern n schönen Zetti:vik:
durfte wieder schwimmen da in 2 Wocher Schonzeit anfängt!  Hatte nen fetten Bauch vermutlich mit Laich voll...
Und natürlich  dickes Petri allen anderen Postern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische wieder - Glückwunsch an die Fänger..


----------



## destoval (15. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht mir stark nach einem Kanal auf der Steinpackungsseite aus. Zudem irgendwo in Schleusennähe da auf der anderen Seite der Weg beleuchtet ist.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aktiv ging nichts. Dafür aber der Tauwurm nahe dem Grund


----------



## Hoffi (15. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schonzeit vorüber und direkt ans Wasser gefahren. An meinem Lieblingsspot konnte ich dann auch direkt meine erste Forelle fürs neue Jahr verbuchen. Sie war 52 cm lang aber recht mager, weshalb ich sie wieder schwimmen ließ #6.


----------



## kreuzass (15. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Tier. Dein Jadgrevier muss ich mir auch einmal anschauen. Danke für den Denkanstoß zu meinem nächsten Angeltrip  Ajo und Petri


----------



## Trollwut (15. März 2015)

Nur Grundeln aktuell.
Aber wenigstens die richtig Dicken. Wandern in den Froster, werden im Sonmer als Hecht-Dropshit-Köder getestet.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/15/f0af28c91d1199596d889e9a9d687ac7.jpg


----------



## Spiderpike (15. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du rennst doch jetzt nicht seit einem Jahr mit den Ragnarök Bändchen rum, oder? Lol...


----------



## Trollwut (15. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Du rennst doch jetzt nicht seit einem Jahr mit den Ragnarök Bändchen rum, oder? Lol...



Doch 
Hab mittlerweile so viele, dass ich alle problemlos über die Hand ausziehen kann, aber die Pfeifen hams unten und nich oben dran gemacht. Sind die ersten seit Jahren, die dran gedacht haben, dass es oben eventuell vielleicht recht einfach ausgezogen werden kann :m


----------



## Stefff (15. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo allerseits!

Auch Stefff hat es nach lager Durststrecke mal wieder geschafft nen köder ins Wasser zu bringen. Wurde auch sofort mit dem Zielfisch belohnt! Ganz schön zickig die Tierchen, dene Angle ich schon seit letzten Sommer hinterher. Aber genau dass macht Angeln für mich aus. Um so mehr freut man sich am Erfolg!
Nach fast 5 Monaten ohne aktives Angeln (dem Wettergott sei hier nochmals gedankt!!) für mich ein toller einstieg!

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Spiderpike (15. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Doch
> Hab mittlerweile so viele, dass ich alle problemlos über die Hand ausziehen kann, aber die Pfeifen hams unten und nich oben dran gemacht. Sind die ersten seit Jahren, die dran gedacht haben, dass es oben eventuell vielleicht recht einfach ausgezogen werden kann :m



Hehe...des erinnert mich an meine Festivalzeit 98 bis ca. 04..... da waren meine Arme auch voll.... die konnte ich ürgendwann auch einfach abziehen weil ich vom rumgezappel so schlank geworden bin 

*Petri Steff zu der wiklich sehr schönen Forelle.....die ist echt schön*


----------



## Topic (15. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal ne kleine bilder serie der letzten fänge meiner kumpels und ich
















:vik:
Mefos und Regenbogner


----------



## Hoffi (15. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Stefff, Petri und die forelle hat ne richtig geile färbung :k


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach langem warten wars heute endlich wieder so weit, das Angeljahr 2015 hat auch bei uns begonnen. Wir waren das erste mal dieses Jahr mit leichtem Gerät auf Bachforellenpirsch. Aus dem Zielfisch wurde leider nichts, jedoch konnten wir ein schönes Aitel und 2 Regenbogenforellen überlisten. Eine davon hatte sage und schreibe 61 cm. Durfte natürlich wieder zurück in Ihr Element da wir noch Schonzeit haben.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Silvio.i (16. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mein erster Ü40 Barsch 2015


----------



## zanderzone (16. März 2015)

War am Samstag das erste Mal auf Rapfen los. Hat richtig Laune gemacht. Der größte hatte 82


----------



## Siever (16. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische, Leute. Dickes Petri!!


----------



## Spiderpike (16. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war ich Forellenfischen und habe Sage und Schreibe 5(!) Saiblinge und eine Rebo gefangen.....hier der der mit durfte


----------



## mathei (16. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöne Fische dabei


----------



## ulfisch (16. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fänge Jungs.



Bei mir mal wieder Schneider angesagt aber es geht langsam was, der 1. zugegebenermaßen kleine Barsch wollte sich meinen Köder schnappen.






Nach einer weiteren Stunde ohne Nachläufer geschweigeden Biss, ging ich ab und zu auswerfend das Ufer entlang, das Rudereraufkommen war diesmal immens, zudem nutzten 6 Trainer, innerhalb einer Stunde, meinen Steg um ihre Schützlinge an zu schreien.......manchmal nerven sie schon.
Warum müssen die Kerle nur so früh raus#d









Am Ende, dem 2. guten Spot sah ich dann gleich ein paar Forellen vorbeiziehen, die waren aber mit sich selbst beschäftigt.
Ich denke die sind zum teil noch am laichen, sie werden bei uns nahe dem Laichgeschäft besetzt.


Egal ich probierte 1 Stunde lang so ziemlich jeden Wobbler und Jig den ich dabei hatte und bekam dann auf meinen Daiwa Current master einen Biss, leider ging sie gleich wieder ab und das war es dann auch für den Tag.
Ich warf noch vielleicht 20zig mal aufder anderen Seite, wobei ich geschickt wie ich bin die Schur einmal über einen Zaun zog und auch noch ins Wasser waten durfte.





ich hatte etwas Zeitdruck zum ende hin und bin die letzten 4Km in 35min marschiert, mit schweren Stiefeln....ich war so im Arsch:vik:
+
+
Ach ja ab 12:00 war kaum noch ein Boot auf dem Wasser:r


----------



## FR89 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Fisch dieses Jahr:m


----------



## Spiderpike (16. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum tollen Zander

Ule....für die Regattastrecke würde ich mir glatt nen Klappfahrad mitnehmen....des ist ja elends Lang. Im Hochsommer bekommste ja nen Hitzschlag vom Wandern^^

Wie tief ist der eigentlich?


----------



## ulfisch (17. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Petri zum tollen Zander
> 
> Ule....für die Regattastrecke würde ich mir glatt nen Klappfahrad mitnehmen....des ist ja elends Lang. Im Hochsommer bekommste ja nen Hitzschlag vom Wandern^^
> 
> Wie tief ist der eigentlich?



Im Sommer bin ich ein paar mal mit dem Rad hin gefahren und dann gemütlich mit aufgebauter Rute am Ufer entlang, ging super|supergri

2,3Km lang und 3,5m maximal tief.

ich fisch dann meistens das Ufer ab wenn ich wandere bzw. immer dann wenn ich einen Fisch sehe, hat mir 60% meiner Fänge gebracht.


----------



## RayZero (17. März 2015)

Heute als Beifang beim Barschangeln. Geschätzt knapp maßig - schwimmt aber wieder da Schonzeit. Schönes Tier

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/17/16b999e94d4184166aa6b7d0d64eecf9.jpg


----------



## Pudel (18. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein kleiner hat am Montag auch zugeschlagen. Das wird mal ein Vollblut Angler.


----------



## Pano (18. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pudel schrieb:


> Mein kleiner hat am Montag auch zugeschlagen. Das wird mal ein Vollblut Angler.



Petri an den kleinen Vollblutangler,

ich hoffe meine zwei kleinen Scheixxer werden auch mal Angler. Tue mein Bestes...:q


----------



## barschzanker (19. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juhu! Endlich nochmal barsch und dann auch noch 30+:k


----------



## alp06 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Freunde wieder tolle Fische dabei.



Mein Zander von Gestern. Sind zwar noch 2 Wochen bis zur Schonzeit aber er hatte schon seine dunkle Bräutigamanzug an. Also sollte er Liebe machen und schwimmt wieder.


----------



## barschzanker (19. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sternstundenalarm! 2×barsch(38+42) 1zander (85) 1hech(nicht gemessen.schnetlstmöglich zurückgesetzt)=1nachmittag am wasser


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krasse Serie, Petri


----------



## aerox (19. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri  bei uns ist leider schon Schonzeit :/


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siever (20. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Soo, da sich einige Zander schon ins Laichkleid geworfen haben, beende ich das Spinnfischen jetzt für 2-3 Monate und widme mich Döbeln und co.  . Zum Abschluss gab es dann gestern zwei kleine Zander


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Als ich Deinen Namen im Fangthread gelesen habe, dachte ich gleich an den 50cm+ Barsch...

Schön, dass Du auch mal kleinere Fische fängst ;-))))


----------



## barschzanker (20. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So um das triple rund zu machen.heute ein handlanger barsch und ein gar kampfstarker zander.geschätzt so 60+.hab nicht gemessen:g


----------



## siloaffe (20. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs heute nur nen kleinen irren


----------



## JasonP (21. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da war aber wirklich jemand größenwahnsinnig :q


----------



## phirania (21. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der wollte bestimmt mit seinem Bruder um die Wette schwimmen....
Petri zum Riesen.#6


----------



## wiesentangler (21. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Saibling von Gestern 
Hat richtig spass gemacht


----------



## siloaffe (22. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute wars garnicht leicht die Fische zu finden. 

Aber nach viiiieeel Sucherei und nem Aussteiger konnte ich noch 2 Zander(66+68) Verhaften.


----------



## jvonzun (22. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei uns begann diese Woche endlich der zweite Teil der Seefo-Angelei in dieser Saison!


----------



## ameisentattoo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den fetten Mamis. Ich kapiere nicht, warum die bei uns noch nicht Schonzeit haben. Die haben doch bestimmt zum teil schon abgelaicht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## siloaffe (22. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Petri zu den fetten Mamis. Ich kapiere nicht, warum die bei uns noch nicht Schonzeit haben. Die haben doch bestimmt zum teil schon abgelaicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Also am Rhein sind sie noch nicht so weit. 
Das Wasser ist noch knappe 3° zu kalt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern mal die längst vergessene spinne gepackt und dem nahe gelegenen Bach der nwa einen stündigen Besuch abgestattet. Diese Schönheit mit 36cm durfte als Mittagessen mit. Noch so eine gewann den Kampf kurz vorm kescher.


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kein Kommentar #q#6


----------



## captn-ahab (22. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So schlimm siehst du nun auch nicht aus. 

Petri!


----------



## hans21 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend roch es förmlich nach Barsch. Also gleich aus dem Büro direkt ans Wasser. Tatsächlich wurd es doch ein halbstarker Zander der sich den Mini Gummi so reingesemmelt hat, dass er leider mitkommen musste. Ich hätte ihn mir lieber nächstes Jahr noch mal angeschaut.


----------



## warenandi (23. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind wieder klasse Fische ans Band gekommen.
Dickes Petri an alle. :m


----------



## HoodstarM (23. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch mir sind am Wochenende 2 kapitale Forellen an die Rute.
Beide haben eine Länge von knapp 60 cm..
Ein Hecht mit 75cm ist mir auch noch am selben Tag auf den Spinner geknallt, haben ihn aber zum erhalt des Bestandes released.


----------



## siloaffe (24. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Puuuuhhhhh Mädels z.z. muss man für jeden Biss echt kämpfen. 

War von 19:30-0:30 fischen und hatte ganze 2 Kontackte. 
Der erste `n Knaller Biss der aber nicht hing|motz: 
Der 2. wieder `n Knaller Biss doch dieser (67er) hing.:m
 Na wenigstens stimmt die Größe und der Erste Test mit den neuen Gummis verlief somit auch gut|muahah:


----------



## phirania (24. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal dickes Petri an Alle Fänger...#6


----------



## er2de2 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



HoodstarM schrieb:


> Auch mir sind am Wochenende 2 kapitale Forellen an die Rute.
> Beide haben eine Länge von knapp 60 cm..
> Ein Hecht mit 75cm ist mir auch noch am selben Tag auf den Spinner geknallt, haben ihn aber zum erhalt des Bestandes released.


Petri! Na das solltest du auch, ganz speziell in der Schonzeit, oder ist mir da etwas entgangen?


----------



## ameisentattoo (24. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den glücklichen Fängern, sind ja schöne Brocken dabei :g

Ich war gestern auch wieder unterwegs.


----------



## HoodstarM (25. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



er2de2 schrieb:


> Petri! Na das solltest du auch, ganz speziell in der Schonzeit, oder ist mir da etwas entgangen?



Ja das war natürlich auch der Grund, bis zum 15 Mai darf er sich vom Schock erholen


----------



## siloaffe (25. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Rhein mag mich zur Zeit. 
Heute gabs neben ein paar Aussteigern: 
Hecht Ende 60cm (wollte die Frisch aufgebaute rute von nem kumpel probe werfen und hab sie beim 2. Wurf gleich entjungfert:q:q:q )
Barsch ca 20cm (der irre ist voll auf n 11cm Wobbler geknallt:q:q:q )
Zander ca 45/55/60cm (vom ersten gibts kein Foto)


----------



## jvonzun (25. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach Silber in den letzten Tagen gab es heute Gold


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



er2de2 schrieb:


> Petri! Na das solltest du auch, ganz speziell in der Schonzeit, oder ist mir da etwas entgangen?


Kann schon sein, hier in Bayern am Ammersee ist z.B.: das Schonmaß und die Schonzeit für Hecht komplett aufgehoben.


----------



## siloaffe (26. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> nach Silber in den letzten Tagen gab es heute Gold




Petri! #6

Leider gibts bei mir in der Ecke keinen Forellen Bach/See/Fluss den man als Normalsterblicher beangeln kann|motz:

(Puffs ausgenommen)


----------



## siloaffe (27. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs neben einigen fehlbissen 3 Zander

1x Fritte
1x Mitte 50 
1x genau 70 

Die neuen Gummis sind der absolute Knaller!!!


----------



## Jean (27. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne 48er vom Mittwoch...


----------



## kawarider (27. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, 
Gestern habe ich es nochmal die letzten Tage vor der Schonzeit genutzt um auf Zander zu gehen. Nachdem nach 2 Stunden nichts ging, wollte ich nochmal an der letzten Buhne 3 mal einschmeißen und dann heimgehen. Beim letzten Wurf haute es dermaßen in die Rute rein. Nach 45 Minuten Drill konnte ich dann einen Wels von ca 165cm landen. Ich hatte eine Rute mit 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht eine 14 er geflochtene Hauptschnur, 30 fluarkarbon Vorfach und ein 10 cm Gummi als Köder. Zum Glück war der Boden schön nass, so daß ich ihn schonend abhaken konnte.


----------



## feko (27. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gut gemacht kavarider :m


----------



## Daniel SN (27. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Sache. Petri


----------



## ameisentattoo (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem Brocken!

this message has been checked by project PRISM


----------



## kawarider (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo danke,

Hier ist noch ein Foto in ganzer Pracht. Leider War ich alleine und konnte keine guten Fotos machen.


----------



## Slick (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hast ihn wohl direkt auf den Kopf geworfen? :9


Petri zum Fisch 

war bestimmt ein geiler Drill und die Pumpe auf 180.

Grüße


----------



## kawarider (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja der Drill War schon heftig. Vor 1ner Woche hatte ich an der Stelle schon einen Waller biss der mir leider ab ist. Wird wohl der selbe gewesen sein.


----------



## Dominik.L (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wollte eigtl. nur Forellen angeln. Aber über diesen Beifang beschwert man sich nicht!!!    
96cm Huchen mit 5cm balzer colonel gold gefangen. War nicht einfach mit dem Forellenkescher 
Schonzeit, natürlich sofort released!


----------



## Kaka (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr geil! Petri! #6

Lech?


----------



## Dominik.L (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja lech. danke! mein erster Huchen


----------



## bobbl (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Von einem Huchen träume ich auch noch.


----------



## Allround Angla (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöner Fisch [emoji106]
War bestimmt ein spannender Drill an leichtem Gerät oder? [emoji1]


----------



## MIG 29 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Dominik.L (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

alter schwede, an der 10g rute mit einer 1000er rolle ohne wathose und kescher von der steinpackung aus. aber bin ins wasser gestiegen zum landen, bevor ich den ersten und wohl einzigen huchen meines lebens abreiße und er dann mit wobbler im maul verreckt!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gefangen beim Zanderangeln


----------



## ameisentattoo (29. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Foto!

this message has been checked by project PRISM


----------



## vermesser (30. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich hatte Urlaub und bin trotz einiger Rückschläge und sehr vieler Schneidertage in den letzten Wochen zurück im Geschäft  und meine neuen Ruten sind teilweise mit Fischkontakt versehen worden.

Letzten Dienstag war ich eigentlich auf der Suche nach den Zandern in einem kleinen Fluss, raus kamen zwei Hechte zwischen 50 und 60cm. Will mal nicht meckern, meine neue Aspius hatte Fischkontakt. Wenn auch noch sehr träge die Kameraden und nicht sehr kampfstark. Auf weißfischfarbigen Gummi in 10cm...

Dann war ich noch mit einem Kumpel auf Zander...diesmal klappte es schon etwas besser. Köder war wieder so ein weißfischfarbiges Gummidings  .

Und dann war ich mit meiner neuen RST noch am Strand...nachdem ich eine 30er Mefo gelandet hatte und eine um die 45 verloren habe, gab es einen "Trostdorsch" auf Blinker. Is ja auch ein Räuber  .


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Vermesser, hast Du die Zander gefunden oder gefangen. Die sehen schon so weiß aus:m

 Petri Jungens zu den Fängen#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vom WE, 46cm.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine Rotgetupfte die ich mit einem Grass Shad von Payo überlisten konnte. Erste große Bachforelle (60cm) auf Gummifisch. Der Grass Shad hat mich echt überzeugt.


----------



## RayZero (31. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Eine Rotgetupfte die ich mit einem Grass Shad von Payo überlisten konnte. Erste große Bachforelle (60cm) auf Gummifisch. Der Grass Shad hat mich echt überzeugt.



Geiler Fisch #h Petri! An welchem Setup hast die überlistet?


----------



## Fares (31. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter!
Setup!!!!
Jetzt übertreibe es bitte nicht.


----------



## hanzz (31. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fares schrieb:


> Alter!
> Setup!!!!
> Jetzt übertreibe es bitte nicht.


Leben und leben lassen....


----------



## Pipboy (31. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine ersten Fische die ich dieses Jahr für die Küche geraubt habe...darum heißt es doch Raubfisch oder?


----------



## Angler9999 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Fische habt Ihr da ... dickes Petri...

bei mir gehen nur diese kleinen hier........
Wo sind die etwas größeren?


----------



## Arki2k (31. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die verstecken sich alle in Hamburg,  wo noch Schonzeit ist.


----------



## Spiker86 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier noch ein schöner 48er..barsch 
aus holland..
gebisser auf einen swimfish von lunker


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Falls du mit Set up mein Gerät meinst: Rarenium 2500 10er wft Plasma Rute ist die Mitchell mag pro lite 2-8g und dann 1,50m fc und nen Snap. Köder fische ich von Payo Baits.


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zumindest der eine war ein eindeutiger Räuber.
74cm, Beitkopf


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (1. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Zumindest der eine war ein eindeutiger Räuber.
> 74cm, Beitkopf



3 Aale bei den Temperaturen?  Unglaublich! Was Du alles am Main fängst #6

Hast du nahme am Ufer gefischt? Ich wollte es diess Jahr mal mit einer Feedermontage und Tauwurm nahe am Ufer auf Aal versuchen.


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

die Aale sind aus dem See. Da ist das Wasser aktuell noch kälter als im Main.
Normal fische ich direkt am Ufer, gestern hat aber ca 15-20m den Erfolg gebracht. Tauwurm war Köder, bald dürften aber Maden erfolgreicher sein - gibt ja jede Menge Froschlaich.
Feederrute is nicht nötig. Nehme meine Karpfenruten, Bügel auf und Knicklicht in die Schnur. Reicht mir als Bissindikator.
Tauwurm im Main ist nicht optimal - Grundel...
Nimm lieber direkt ne kleine Grundel als Köder


----------



## jkc (1. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, 

das mit den Aalen finde ich auch krass! Wie kalt ist das Wasser bei Euch? Ist doch mit Sicherheit noch einstellig oder?

Petri jedenfalls - auch allen anderen.

Bei mir hat es die Tage zum Saisonabschluss auch nochmal richtig gekesselt. Mit 81cm eine richtige Granate und größter Zander der Saison. Knallhart kurz vor Ufer gebissen und zwischenzeitig schon an einen Rapfen gedacht.
Dummer Weise saß der Haken aber in der Hauptschlagader unten im "Kiemendreick" womit die Fragestellung ob zurücksetzen oder nicht, trotz nahender Schonzeit, schon beantwortet war.





Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das mit den Aalen finde ich auch krass! Wie kalt ist das Wasser bei Euch? Ist doch mit Sicherheit noch einstellig oder?
> 
> ...




Dir auch ein dickes Petri!
Temperatur hab ich nicht gemessen. Im Main warns letzte Woche 8-9 Grad, der See dürfte dementsprechend vllt 6-7 haben. Bisse warn auch recht dürftig. Nicht wie sonst voll Volley, sondern kurzer Ruck, dann keinerlei Bewegung mehr. Werden heute Abend nochmal gucken, ich schätze aber der Hagel und kalte Regen dürfte das Wasser nochmal runtergekühlt haben. Könnte also schwierig werden.


----------



## W-Lahn (1. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!
 Ich hab heute meine Bachforellensaison eingeläutet, allerdings unter erschwerten Bedingungen:Hochwasser, Treibgut und übler Sturm #d Trotz der Umstände haben sich zwei halbstarke Schönheiten erbarmt:


----------



## Allround Angla (2. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle
Bei mir gabs heute ne richtig schöne bachforelle 


LG


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

4 gingen mit, einer zurück ins Wasser weil zu schmächtig und einen Biss hab ich vergeigt. Angeschlagen und 40er Hauptschnur durch. Hab ich wohl direkt auf ne Muschelbank o.ä. geworfen :/

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/01/50cf5ba3a0df65ba3e2d9b8b7d13aaed.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heftiger Farbunterschied von dem oberen im Vergleich zu den unteren drei. 

Könnte man ja fast meinen der wäre grad zum Blankaal geworden, der silber-grauen Farbe nach zu urteilen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


>



extrem cooles bild, der blick vom hund - göttlich! #6


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Heftiger Farbunterschied von dem oberen im Vergleich zu den unteren drei.
> 
> Könnte man ja fast meinen der wäre grad zum Blankaal geworden, der silber-grauen Farbe nach zu urteilen.




Dem seine Geschlechtsorgane waren auch schon recht weit entwickelt, im Gegensatz zu denen der anderen Aale. Obwohl die drei die selbe Größe hatten war der Oberste auch der Dünnste.

Liegt aber mMn. einfach an der "Herkunft" der Aale.
Ein Vereinsmitglied ist nebenbei noch Fischer, der setzt uns kostenfrei immer wieder Aale ein. Da sind dann mitunter auch schon Armdicke Schlangen dabei. Und auch schon "Abwanderbereite". Das kann man beurteilen wie man will. Aber ob jetzt gehäckselt hinter der Staustufe oder lebendig im See macht für mich jetzt wenig Unterschied.
Außerdem wird jedes Jahr für rund 500€ besetzt.
Aale, die schon länger bzw. von "kleinauf" im See sind, sind meistens noch Gelbaale und kugelrund, wie die unteren drei, weil die eben schon lange das reichhaltige Nahrungsangebot wahrnehmen konnten. Aale, die zb erst im Herbst reinkommen, sind mitunter schon in der Blankaalentwicklung, und haben dann auch entweder nicht die "Ahnung" oder nicht genug Zeit um sich richtig dick zu fressen.

Aber unsere Aale sind eh ein Spezialfall. Was ich da alles schon im Magen gefunden hab. Undefinierbare Hartplastikteile, Stücke von Gummifischen und Wobblern, Forellenteig, etc...

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​




















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner März:*
Chris1711

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## Tobi92 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Trollwut 
War ne reine Interessensfrage, seh das ähnlich wie du.
Oftmals werden einem vom Züchter auch Männchen in ner 50er Größe verkauft, die dann nicht allzu lang im Gewässer bleiben, kann man bei der Größe wohl aber ausschließen.

Unsere Aale sind auch bissl komisch, vor kurzem einen beobachten können, der unter Tag in ner ca 45grad Schräge mit Kopf an der Oberfläche im Kreis schwamm [emoji15] 

Wieder Ontopic.

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner und den Fängern. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Trollwut (3. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an den Rollengewinner.

Ich kann von gestern Abend eine Brasse und 2 Aale vermelden. Hatte insgeamt glaube ich 7 Bisse. Allerdings brutal vorsichtig, sodass fast alle Anhiebe auch nach langer Wartezeit daneben gingen. Die haben im Wortsinn kalte Flossen bekommen. |bla: Der kleinere Aal ging direkt zurück, war noch sehr dünn, den Größeren hab ich auch wieder zurückgesetzt. Wegen einem Aal fang ich nicht das Ausnehmen an #h


----------



## jvonzun (4. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Osterforelle


----------



## Topic (4. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir auch ^^


----------



## Spiderpike (4. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Forellen habt Ihr da....Petri!!!


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (4. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/04/3e9b3048dfeeb6bf2f8e4fc93aa9e755.jpg
Nicht die längste, aber mit 1,2 kg ganz in Ordnung


----------



## Onkel Tom (5. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! #h

 Trotz noch immer sehr hartnäckiger Erkältung, habe ich mich heute auch mal für eine Weile ans Wasser getraut. Ziel war ein recht großes und tiefes Gewässer und dort wollte ich eigentlich mal schauen, ob die großen Hechte schon wieder Hunger haben. Dies schien nicht der Fall zu sein, denn diese konnte ich überhaupt nicht für meiner Köder begeistern. Wird wohl so sein, wie schon in den letzten beiden Jahren, es geht erst ab Mitte April so richtig los. (Bevor Fragen kommen, die Hechtschonzeit endet hier am 01. April)

  Wie aus dem nichts gab es dann aber doch noch einen Glückstreffer, "mitten im Nirgendwo", von einem gezielten Versuch auf Dickbarsch kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht sprechen. Umso mehr habe ich mich gefreut, dieser Bursche hatte den 11er Shaker völlig weg geatmet, ich befürchtete schon ein übles Ende für den Fisch. Lief dann aber doch alles glatt, so soll es sein.


----------



## Frosch38 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute am Bach unterwegs und konnte diese schöne Bachforelle auf einen Eigenbau Wobbler fangen. Das ist eine schöne Bestätigung für die Arbeit.


----------



## vermesser (7. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch mal wieder was zu melden, eine Mefo


----------



## Onkel Tom (7. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Forellenfänger! #6

Auch heute wollte ich es noch einmal auf Hechte versuchen und wieder kam es anders. Ich konnte heute zwar die gewünschten Stellen beangeln, weil die Karpfenangler ihr Lager geräumt hatten, aber die dort vermuteten Hechte waren entweder noch nicht da, oder sind noch immer mit dem Laichgeschäft beschäftigt. Wie auch immer, sie wollten wieder nicht beißen.

Über einem Krautfeld, welches erst später im Jahr so richtig zum Fischmagneten wird, angelte ich mit einem 14 cm Zalt, als es plötzlich doch noch mal einschlug. An der schweren Hechtausrüstung war gleich klar, dass es sich um keinen Hecht handeln konnte, andererseits ist ein 14 Zalt ja nun auch kein Happen für Kleinfische. So kam es, wie es ja eigentlich nicht anders sein konnte, ich kann einfach nicht ohne diese Burschen! :q


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wunderschöne Bilder und erst die Wampe! Der Fisch is aber auch ziemlich dick :m


----------



## Daniel SN (7. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für eine schöne Kirsche!


----------



## PeBo75 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute,

nun kann ich mich auch mit einem recht hübschen Räuber hier im Thread melden.

Mein aktueller Zielfisch wäre ja der Tilapia aber der wollte die letzten drei Tage einfach meine Köder nicht. Stattdessen beobachte ich jeden Morgen und Abend, wie die afrikanischen Welse direkt am Ufer des Lake Awassa nach Luft schnappen.

Heute hatte ich die Nase voll von Barschen die nicht beißen wollen und habe stattdessen einen 12er Haken mit Tauwürmern angeboten. Das ganze etwa 5m vor der Steinpackung mit 10gr Laufblei auf Grund gelegt, der Bügel war offen und die Schnur hatte ich nur mit der Fingerspitze am Griff leicht fixiert. Mehr war gar nicht nötig denn nach etwa zwei Minuten war die Schnur schon unterwegs. Ich hob die Rute an, klappte den Bügel bei laufender Schnur zu und schon ging es mit der Bremse weiter, der Fisch hing und zog weiter ab.

Der Wels hat mehrfach etwa 10 bis 20 Sekunden richtig Gas gegeben, dann gab es kurze und auch längere Pausen in denen er sich sehr passiv zurück holen ließ. Nach etwa 3 Minuten konnte ich ihn zum ersten Mal vor mir an der Oberfläche sehen, er zog noch zwei mal davon aber am Ende konnte ich ihn fast ohne Gegenwehr im Kescher landen.




Als ich ihn vor mir hatte konnte ich es kaum glauben. Er hatte mehrfach direkt die Steinpackung angesteuert und ich hatte echt Angst um mein 0,2er Vorfach. Die Bremse war eher lose eingestellt und ich habe nach Gefühl mit der Hand an der Spule zusätzlich gebremst, ihn aber auch laufen lassen wenn er es darauf angelegt hat.

Für meinen ersten großen Räuber bin ich sehr zufrieden. Von den Drill werde ich wohl heute Nacht noch träumen, das hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,
Peter


----------



## mexx87 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri heil pebo! grade mit so ner ausrüstung und in nem land wie äthiopien sicher eine geile nummer! da schwimmen bestimmt auch welche, die knapp 2m lang sind...


----------



## LachsW (8. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo in die Runde...

Osterzetti aus Brandenburg. 

86cm, PB (weil erster überhaupt...) für mein Vat, Elbe zwischen Torgau und Riesa, Brandenburger Seite, 14er Kopyto und schwimmt natürlich wieder - Schonzeit. #h



Petri an die anderen Fänger, wie immer - geile Fische dabei! Fette Barsche Tom #6


----------



## siloaffe (8. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Zander:m 

Wenn der erste direkt n Klopper ist ist mann versaut, ich spreche aus Erfahrung:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Yipee die besserangelnden fangbildzerfleischer sind ausm winterschlaf erwacht


Mods sind da und werden Punkte verteilen, wenn das Fangbildflaming nicht aufhört - fürs moralisch/ethische nutzt andere Threads........

Entsprechende Postings und darauf verweisende gelöscht..

Wo erlaubt, kann jeder angeln wie erlaubt - und mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen, wie er es entscheidet.

Danke.


----------



## LachsW (8. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Coolio und genau richtig. Thx


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (8. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch ein dickes Petri von mir :vik:
Ist ja ein echter Traumfisch so ein Zander.
Hoffe ich hab auch irgendwann mal so viel Glück mit den Burschen.


----------



## siloaffe (8. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander fangen ist garnicht sooooo schwer 

manch einer brauch nen kleinen SCHUBS indie richtige Richtung aber i.d.r. hamn wir http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4323179#post4323179 noch jeden der etwas ergeiz hat an den Fisch gebracht!|wavey:


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (9. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander fangen ist auch nicht sooo schwer, da haste recht.
Aber die Dicken wollen nicht so recht :q


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aale vom Dienstag. Die durften noch ein bischen weiterwachsen.


----------



## spezi.aale (9. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal... 
Entschuldigt bitte ich bin knapp 2m. groß, an mir sehen die Fische immer winzig aus. 

1. Zander 103 cm 18.01.2015 /Köder: wobbler
2. Hecht 121 cm 01.02.2015/ Köder: Waller Blinker
3. Aal 80 cm 20.03.2015/Köder: Tauwurm
4. Forellen (größte, 45 cm) 25.03.2015/ Köder: Maden, Bienenmaden mix

Grüße euer spezi.aale


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Entschuldigt bitte ich bin knapp 2m. groß, an mir sehen die Fische immer winzig aus.


Scheixxspiel ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))9

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## spezi.aale (9. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hahaaa  danke dir, Thomas. :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die beiden von gestern. Hatte der Große doch tatsächlich genau 80 bei rund 800g. Hatte mich ziemlich verschätzt, hab gesagt der hat wenns hochkommt 70cm :q Endlich mal n wirklich brauchbarer. Der kleinere lag bei 65.
Nächste Woche nochmal los, mit 2, 3 Stück is der Ofen dann voll. |wavey:

Und ziemlich vernarbt warn se beide, der Große hat auf jeden Fall schonmal nen Kormoran gesehn


----------



## W-Lahn (9. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag vom letzten Monat: 
1,05 m Aal seitlich gehakt beim jiggen:


----------



## Alex1860 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow Petri zum metrigen Aal  auch wenns wahrscheinlich nicht so gewollt war


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Ding!
Wär glaube ich interessant geworden, wenn du den am Schwanz gehakt hättest  :m


----------



## W-Lahn (10. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!
> Wär glaube ich interessant geworden, wenn du den am Schwanz gehakt hättest  :m


Beim einholen hat er sich relativ ruhig verhalten, bei der Landung ging er erst richtig ab..


----------



## spezi.aale (11. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hay,

wir haben ja noch keine Grundeln hier. :vik:

5 x Grundel + einen 75`er Aal.

Grüße euer spezi.aale


----------



## spezi.aale (12. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

der Tag gestern begann sehr anstrengend für mich, ich hatte von Freitag auf Samstag zu wenig Schlaf dann musste ich noch Arbeiten gehen, nach der Arbeit mein Sohn abholen. 
Gegen abend gab es dann noch ein kleines Familien beieinandersitzen. 
Das ich erst um 23 uhr ans Wasser fahren konnte, bis ich mir noch einige Tauwürmer suchte für die Nacht und meine Angeln im Wasser waren, hatten wir es dann schon 0 uhr das ich somit den ein oder anderen Aal verpasst habe.

Da ich aggressiv angelte, mit 2 Tauwürmer auf ein 6`er haken bekamm ich dann auch sehr schnell meine bisse die allerdings nicht verwertbar waren. 

Gegen 4 uhr und ca. 50 versenkten Tauwürmer gab es dann auch endlich meinen Aal von 60 cm. 
Gegen 6 uhr uhr rappelte nochmals die Rute ich erhoffte mir mein langersehnten Barsch, doch leider hing am anderen Ende nur eine 15 cm Schwarzmaulgrundel. |uhoh:

Bis 07:30 uhr blieb ich noch und dann packte ich auch meine sachen räumte meine Angelstelle auf, plus denn müll denn einige andere Leute vor mir hinterlassen hatten...

Weiteres folgt die Tage. 

Grüße euer spezi.aale


----------



## zokker (12. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder ein Fisch von mir. Der erste Aal 2015.
Gruß zokker


----------



## warenandi (12. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Aale sind hier ja rausgekommen.
Petri allen...#6


----------



## W-Lahn (12. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein paar alpine Forellen vom Osterwochenende:


----------



## RayZero (13. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein paar Bachforellen von Gestern


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri wie immer schöne Fische dabei. Bei mir gab es letzte Woche auch ein par salmoniden. Unter anderem 2 Seeforellen, Bach und eine Regenbogen.













Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (13. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Forellen Leute! 

Ich sehe, Ihr fischt alle mit geflochtener drauf?! 
Machen die bei Euch nicht so einen Zappelphillipp und springen andauernd im Drill? 
Scheuchwirkung scheint auch nicht gegeben?

Grüße JK


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jkc doch rumzappeln tun die durchaus. aber mit ner feinen ruten und ca. 1,5 - 2 Meter vorgeschaltener Monofilen funktioniert das sehr gut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (13. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit ner Abu Garcia Veritas 722ml hast garkein Problem bei springenden Forellen. Die Rute ist so weich, macht einfach nur Fun. 10er Power Pro und 1-1,5m Fluocarbon und alles ist gut [emoji2][emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pupser (14. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> ... und 1-1,5m Fluocarbon und alles ist gut



Welchen Durchmesser verwendet Ihr? (nicht Tragkraft!)


----------



## er2de2 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal...
> Entschuldigt bitte ich bin knapp 2m. groß, an mir sehen die Fische immer winzig aus.
> ...



#h Na dann dickes Petri, für den vom Balkon gefangen Hecht, geiles Wassergrundstück!!


----------



## RayZero (14. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pupser schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser verwendet Ihr? (nicht Tragkraft!)



0,20-0,25er am Bach


----------



## vermesser (15. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Feierabendsaison ist eröffnet  . Und es geht ganz gut los.

In Brandenburg is Hecht schon frei, falls sich einer wundert!!

Tatort war ein kleiner Waldsee, waren mit dem Vereinskahn vom Kumpel los. Köder war ein Effzett mit roten Puscheln und ein No Name Spinner.


----------



## spezi.aale (15. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. 

Ich konnte auch gestern Abend wieder einen schönen 55`er Aal verhaften, plus 6 Grundeln... 
Leider habe ich nach dem abschlagen einen hässlichen fleck auf dem Aal feststellen müssen was kann das für ein wehwehchen sein?

Grüße


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (15. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Ich konnte auch gestern Abend wieder einen schönen 55`er Aal verhaften, plus 6 Grundeln...
> Leider habe ich nach dem abschlagen einen hässlichen fleck auf dem Aal feststellen müssen was kann das für ein wehwehchen sein?
> ...


Normale in Wunde in der Heilungsphase.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine erste diese Jahr....


----------



## RayZero (16. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri |wavey:


----------



## kreuzass (16. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Ich konnte auch gestern Abend wieder einen schönen 55`er Aal verhaften, plus 6 Grundeln...
> Leider habe ich nach dem abschlagen einen hässlichen fleck auf dem Aal feststellen müssen was kann das für ein wehwehchen sein?
> ...



Spekulativ einfach drauf los geschossen evtl. eine Verletzung von einer Wassergeflügelart oder irgendwie sowas.

Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## Tobi92 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heut ein schöner Saosonstart 






Der Farbunterschied zwischen Milchner (unten) und Rogner (oben) ist schon erstaunlich.

MfG Tobi


----------



## RonsWorld (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die beiden oben sind Regenbogenforellen, die unten ne bachforelle.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Die beiden oben sind Regenbogenforellen, die unten ne bachforelle.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


 

Aua #q
Du bist dir aber schon sicher eine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt zu haben und hast auch schon mal ne Bafo gesehen?

Ganz klar ein Refo-Männchen im Laichgewand. Oftmals spritzt beim anladen da schon die Milch entgegen :q


----------



## W-Lahn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Die beiden oben sind Regenbogenforellen, die unten ne bachforelle.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ist das dein Ernst? #d


----------



## Tobi92 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Die beiden oben sind Regenbogenforellen, die unten ne bachforelle.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Omg, No Comment




Seele schrieb:


> Oftmals spritzt beim anladen da schon die Milch entgegen :q



Jap, hatte alles aufn Schuh


----------



## vermesser (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern auch nochmal los. Aber der überraschend kalte und kräftige Wind gefiel den Räubern wohl gar nicht #c .

Jedenfalls gab es nur einen ca. knapp 30er Barsch, immmerhin nicht Schneider :m .


----------



## RonsWorld (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nehme alles zurück... Da hatte ich wohl n Knick in der Optik [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, wäre es auch möglich, dass die oberen beiden Satzforellen aus ner Zucht sind und der untere Milchner "nur" im Gewässer aufgewachsen ist? Oder ist das typisch, dass die Rogner so nuttig:q, wie Puffforellen aussehen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Tobi92 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kommen alle drei aus der Zucht. Wohl auch aus dem gleichen Besatz (aufgrund der selben Größe) 

Refo's pflanzen sich bei uns nicht natürlich fort. 

Is normal, dass die so aussehen, schon des öfteren gesehn.


----------



## spezi.aale (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und Petri Heil Männers.

Mir gelang, glaube ich ein Sensationfang im Rhein.
Ich war gestern wiedermal auf einen kurz Aalansitz am Rhein, gegen 23:30 uhr bimmelte das Glöckchen, angeschlagen Grundel? 
Nein, dafür zabbelt es zu sehr, eine brasse? 
Auch falsch, es war ein Zander mal wieder beim Aalansitz und das auf Tauwurm.|uhoh: 
Leider war mein haken nicht mehr zu sehen so das ich das Tier abschlagen musste. 
Als ich das Tier aufschnitt um mein vorfach zu lösen schaute ich nochmals in das Maul des Tieres aber da fehlte doch etwas. "Keine Hundszähne" = Wolgazander 

Einen Aal gab es auch noch, dass interessante war desweiteren das nur Männliche Grundeln bissen oder nur Jungtiere, laichen also auch die Grundeln zurzeit.
Wie im "Live vom Wasser" tread Angekündigt, das Bild.

Grüße euer spezi.aale


----------



## zokker (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ja mal ein Ding, Wolgazander im Rhein. Dickes Petri auch zum Aal. Ist ja auch schon was besonderes bei den Wassertemperaturen.
Gruß zokker


----------



## Schlebusch (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri Heil Männers.
> 
> Mir gelang, glaube ich ein Sensationfang im Rhein.
> Ich war gestern wiedermal auf einen kurz Aalansitz am Rhein, gegen 23:30 uhr bimmelte das Glöckchen, angeschlagen Grundel?
> ...


Petri zum Aal!
aber sag mal, hast du den Wolgazander bei uns in Leverkusen an der Rheinstrecke gefangen?
Ich hatte letztes Jahr in Leverkusen am Rhein auch einen Zander der mir nach einem Wolgazander aussah.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@spezi aale, wenn das mit den Zähnen stimmt und diese nicht etwa abgebrochen sind, ist dies ein sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal!
Dafür das diese Fischart erstmalig 2010 im Mittelandkanal bestätigt ist, hat er den Weg ins Rheinsystem recht schnell geschafft.
Es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, dieses an entsprechender Stelle zu melden, Thomas Klefoth wäre da z.B. Ansprechpartner.
Auch wenn du den Fisch schon geschuppt und ausgenommen hast, eventuell wenigstens den Kopf übriglassen, wenn nicht den ganzen Fisch zur Beweissicherung einfrieren!

http://www.asv-isenbuettel.eu/Wolgazander.pdf

Petri übrigends noch!

Jürgen


----------



## spezi.aale (17. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Männers,

@schlebusch: Unsere strecke, in lev. 

Der Fisch wurde eingefrohren und wird dementsprechend der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft gemeldet.

p.s. Heute ging es ans köfi fischen ca. 300 rotfedern plus karauschen, sind es in 3 stunden geworden aber das gehört hier nicht hin. 

Grüße euer spezi.aale


----------



## ZanderKalle (18. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,

Habe auch schon mehrere Wolga Zander gefangen aber am Balaton |kopfkrat


----------



## Darket (18. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe heute den ersten Hecht meines Lebens gefangen. Beim Feedern mit nem Dendro auf einem 10er Wurmhaken. Wollte einholen und neu auswerfen und beim Einkurbeln stieg er ein. Hatte glatte 50cm und war damit sogar maßig, aber da noch Schonzeit ging er natürlich zurück.


----------



## Hoffi (18. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen! Bei mir gab es heute bei dem sonnigen Wetter eine schöne 40er Bachforelle.:vik:


----------



## esox1000 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
heute früh lief es sehr gut am Altrhein, konnte bei dem
dreistündingen Trip mit dem Kajak zwei Hechte und zwei
Barsche kurz verhaften.#6

cu esox


----------



## Daniel SN (18. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Fotos... 
 Danke und Petri.


----------



## Allround Angla (19. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Petri an alle.
Bei mir gabs gestern  auch mal wieder ein Hecht nachdem die Schonzeit schon vorbei ist
LG


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Fotos,
Petri an alle


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir hatten gestern ein unglaubliches Angeln.
Von 19-1 Uhr war Jugendangeln auf Aal angesetzt.

Erstmal gabs ne kurze Erklärung und Einführung, und dann wurde die Horde aufs Wasser losgelassen. Inklusive 3 Betreuer waren wir 12 Mann, was für die nächtlichen Temperaturen doch eine gute Quote ist.

Nachdem sich dann Alle auf ner Strecke von ca. 150m jeder einen Platz ausgesucht hatte, bekam jeder an seiner Stelle von uns noch ein paar Maden zum locken versenkt, und dann wurden der Reihe nach individuell Tipps gegeben.

Entgegen meiner Erfahrung biss dann der erste Aal schon um kurz nach halb 9. Von da an kamen wir Betreuer selbst nichtmehr zum Angeln. Ständig wurde irgendwo eine Schlange rausgeholt. Den Jungs wurde absolut nicht langweilig, weil es immer irgendwo Biss. Der erste der Jungangler ging dann schon um 22.30, weil er vier Aale von 65-70cm hatte, und beim besten Willen nicht wusste, was er mit noch mehr anfangen soll :q

Einer der Jüngsten hat dann die beiden besten Aale gefangen, beide ca. 85cm, wobei einer schon extrem kräftig war.
Gegen 1 Uhr sind dann auch die letzten abgeholt worden. Die Bilanz sieht für die Erwachsenen vernichtend aus. Bis 1 Uhr konnten wir zu dritt mit 6 Ruten insgesamt einen Schnürsenkel fangen. Die 9 Jugendlichen hatten zusammen 19 Aale, und jeder hatte mindestens einen gefangen :vik:

Nachdem wir dann endlich gemütlich in den Stuhl sinken konnten und in Ruhe nur ein Bier genießen wollten, gings dann bei uns los. Der erste war gleich ein kleiner, der auch sofort zurückging. Die anderen 6 Stück hatten im Schnitt knapp über 70 cm.

Bisse waren den Abend über extrem unterschiedlich. Von "Das war ein Biss?" bei knappen 80ern bis hin zu "Der rennt ab wie ein Gestörter" war alles dabei.

Manche konnten ihren ersten Aal fangen und für die meisten war es das erste Angeln dieses Jahr. Ich glaube da ist die Motivation geweckt :vik:


Damit schließ ich jetzt meine Aalsaison auch schon wieder ab - bevor andere erst anfangen 
Im Sommer vllt. noch 1, 2 Versuche mit Köfi auf den metrigen, aber mal sehn.


----------



## phirania (19. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal dickes Petri#6
Das war ja ein gelungender Aalansitz für Alle...


----------



## Daniel SN (19. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute konnte ich nach einem verlorenen Zander und paar fehlbissen doch noch einen Fisch landen.


----------



## siloaffe (19. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da leck mich doch am Jawol! 

Petri an alle!!!


----------



## mathei (19. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Troll


----------



## captn-ahab (20. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Troll!!
Sowas finde ich immer klasse, die Jungs hatten sicher ne Menge Spaß.

@ alle Fänger
Petri ihr Penner 
Ich bin so heiß auf Hecht....ich will will will....

Die Kajak Bilder sind echt scharf, das macht sicher ne Menge Laune. Kenne beides nur einzeln, Kajak und Angeln...aber die Kombi rockt sicher.


----------



## spezi.aale (20. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer, Top Männers Petri Heil. :vik:


----------



## [Zander] (20. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute habe ich einen etwas seltsamen Fang zu verzeichnen gehabt
Gegen 7:00 machte ich meine Grundruten mit Mais und Wurm fertig - eigentlich mit der Absicht nen Karpfen zu erwischen.
Gegen 9:30 bekam ich auf Wurm einen biss und konnte eine 40cm lange Regenbogenforelle landen
Das wirklich komische ist, das in dem Gewässer das letzte mal vor 15 Jahren ein Besatz mit Forellen stattgefunden hat
Einzige plausible Erklärung wäre ein Bach, welcher in den Weiher fließt (ein Bauer hatte mal ca 3km Bachaufwärts Forellen gehalten)
In dem bach halten sich normalerweise keine Fische auf

Gruss


----------



## _Pipo_ (21. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern das 2te mal dieses Jahr auf Hecht los und diesmal hat es gleich ordentlich gerappelt. Nach der Arbeit gegen 18 Uhr am Wasser gewesen um es hat nicht allzulange gedauert.



Im April gleich 102cm, kugelrund gefuttert, ein noch gut erkennbarer 30-35cm langer Brassen im Magen, vor dem Ausnehmen stolze 10,8kg...im April :vik:


Fangort war übrigens ein 3-4 Meter breiter und ca. 1,2m tiefer Graben.


----------



## RayZero (21. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Ich war gestern das 2te mal dieses Jahr auf Hecht los und diesmal hat es gleich ordentlich gerappelt.
> 
> Im April gleich 102cm, kugelrund gefuttert, ein noch gut erkennbarer 30-35cm langen Brassen im Magen, vor dem Ausnehmen stolze 10,8kg...im April :vik:
> 
> ...



Petri zum Grabenmonster :vik:


----------



## Maellek (21. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum geilen Hecht und Doppel-Petri zum EpicMealTime-Shirt #6


----------



## zokker (21. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Pipo,
Ein Meterhecht aus einem kleinen Graben zu ziehen ist eine viel gößere Leistung  (auch Glück) als einer aus dem Bodden.
Last ihn euch schmecken.
Gruß zokker


----------



## Franz_16 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe die Offtopic-Beiträge mal rausgenommen.

Davon ab, Petri Heil zur Hecht-Granate Pipo - das ist echt mal ne Walze! #r


----------



## _Pipo_ (21. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank an alle #6

Der Hechtbestand in dem Graben ist eigentlich super, auch weil fast niemand auf die Idee kommt dort gezielt auf große Hechte zu gehen und im Sommer alles verkrautet ist. 
Die meisten Hechte liegen allerdings zwischen 60 und 75cm, für den Meter hat es dann doch 4 Jahre gebraucht, in denen mein mentaler Zustand durch die Anwohner des öfteren in Frage gestellt wurde :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In der Tat, in kleinen Gräben ist es wirklich schwer. 
Kenne es auch aus einem meiner Gewässer, da ist der Ü80 Hecht schon eine Bombe gewesen. Da freut man sich auch über kleinere Hechte.

In dem Sinne ein umso größeres Petri, schöner Fisch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen und @ Zander, tolle Regenbogenforelle! SO müssen sie aussehen, schön heile Flossen.


----------



## siloaffe (21. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle #6
> 
> Der Hechtbestand in dem Graben ist eigentlich super, auch weil fast niemand auf die Idee kommt dort gezielt auf große Hechte zu gehen und im Sommer alles verkrautet ist.
> Die meisten Hechte liegen allerdings zwischen 60 und 75cm, für den Meter hat es dann doch 4 Jahre gebraucht, in denen mein mentaler Zustand durch die Anwohner des öfteren in Frage gestellt wurde :q



Altaaaa wat ne Grabenbombe!

Sehr gei,l ganz fettes Petra!!!!!!!


----------



## Trollwut (22. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir haben zwar Schonzeit, aber das hindert wohl manche Hechte nicht daran auf Würmer an der Feederrute zu beißen 
Am Auslauf unserer Staustufe im schnellen Wasser feedern wir normal auf Barben. Hechte haben wir da eher selten als Beifang :m
Wohlgemerkt nicht auf ne Grundel die am Haken hing, sondern auf den blanken Wurm. Ist wohl unter Wasser attraktiv rumpropellert


----------



## spezi.aale (23. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Männers,

ich konnte auch mal wieder nach denn letzten Riesen verlusten,
 einige gute Aale fangen, 
darunter auch diese Zwei schöne anacondas. 

Grüße spezi.aale


----------



## hans21 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den fetten Fängen

Da ich letztens Taxi für den TT Verein meines Sohnes spielen musste hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und war das erste mal an einem Forellenteich oder wie sagt man "FoPu" der dort um die Ecke lag.

Eine großartige Ausrüstung wollte ich mir nicht zulegen ein Päckchen Haken, eine vorgebleite Pose und ein paar Würmer aus dem Garten mussten reichen.
Und so hab ich mit meiner Gufi Rute für den Rhein und 0,15er PPro gaanz gaanz vorsichtig diese schöne Refo gelandet. 




Der Fisch war super aber die Atmosphäre dort war irgendwie seltsam. Es kam mir vor als wäre der Fischneid an so einem Teich noch größer als "in freier Wildbahn".


----------



## soadillusion (23. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So gestern und heute mal los.
Gestern ein schöner 80er auf KöFi und heute mit der Spinne nen kleineren Hecht, hatte so ca 55 cm.


----------



## Teichbubi (23. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Vorpostern,

hier laufen zur Zeit die Bachforellen relativ gut. Bin leider nur ein bescheidener Fotograf...


----------



## kernell32 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Petri den Vorpostern,
> 
> hier laufen zur Zeit die Bachforellen relativ gut. Bin leider nur ein bescheidener Fotograf...


Man siehts, du hältst die Kamera falschrum 
Petri, schöne Fische!


----------



## Tobi92 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Petri den Vorpostern,
> 
> hier laufen zur Zeit die Bachforellen relativ gut. Bin leider nur ein bescheidener Fotograf...


Sind ja relativ schwer als Bafos zu identifizieren. 
Musste direkt zweimal hinsehen und zoomen


----------



## Teichbubi (23. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Man siehts, du hältst die Kamera falschrum
> Petri, schöne Fische!



ich wusst' es doch... irgendwas stimmt da nicht :q


----------



## jvonzun (23. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war auch wieder einmal fischen!

 Kennt sich jemand auf den Azoren aus? Möchte im August dorthin!


----------



## spike999 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri heil...mein neid sei dir gewiss :m


----------



## Daniel SN (24. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei solchen Fischen spart man sich ja glatt das Fitnessstudio.


----------



## RayZero (24. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krass |bigeyes
Meeresfischerei muss schon spannend sein - man weiss nie was für ein Ungetüm man da rauszieht


----------



## Frosch38 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte in der letzten Woche eine schöne 43er Bachforelle auf meinen Eigenbauwobbler fangen. Das ist eine Bestätigung dafür das der Wobbler gut fängt.


----------



## EdekX (25. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> war auch wieder einmal fischen!
> 
> Kennt sich jemand auf den Azoren aus? Möchte im August dorthin!



War mit meinem Dad auf den Azoren.
Boote : Habitat oder Brasilia, allerdings wirst du glaub ich keins mehr chartern können da die schon min. 1 Jahr im Vorraus ausgebucht sind.

2013 984 lbs !! und 2 stück bis ca. 300 lbs.
        Viele weiße und Tunas immer mehr im kommen.
        Juni - August top Chancen auf nen Grander

2014 eher durchwachsen, scheiss wetter konnten kaum zu den banks rausfahren.
1 geschätzten Grander verloren und viele weiße ...

Good luck !


----------



## jvonzun (25. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke für die Infos!
 Möchte nur ganz wenig schleppen, bin eher der Aktivfischer:m


----------



## soadillusion (25. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So mal ein Riese


----------



## phirania (25. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



soadillusion schrieb:


> So mal ein Riese



Petri.
War bestimmt ein langer harter Drill...


----------



## brauni (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So mal angetestet ob die rapfen schon in Fahrt sind! Nachdem der 1. große rapfen leider ausgestiegen ist gab es noch 2 kleinere! Aber hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## brauni (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der 2.


----------



## Buchsbaum (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bräuni schrieb:


> So mal angetestet ob die rapfen schon in Fahrt sind! Nachdem *der 1. große rapfen leider ausgestiegen ist gab es noch 2 kleinere! *Aber hat Spaß gemacht!




Was ist denn bei dir groß??? |supergri

Würde mich über diese schon wahnsinnig freuen :m


----------



## brauni (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den 1. würde ich auf ca. 80 cm schätzen! Aber der hing leider nur kurz! Konnte sehen  wie er auf den Köder vor meinen Füßen drauf stürzte u. dann weg drehte!


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

hat der Rapfen momentan  nicht Schonzeit?

Petri heil 
Lajos


----------



## siloaffe (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

An den meisten Gewässern wie u.a. am Rhein sind Schonzeit&maas für rapfen aufgehoben.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, 

das ist natürlich Ländersache, aber in Sachsen hat der Rapfen Schonzeit vom 01.01. - 31.05. , es sei denn, es wurde vor kurzem geändert.
In Bayern Schonzeit vom 01.04. - 31.05.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hoffi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab's wieder ne schöne Bafo auf mini wobbler |supergri


----------



## brauni (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die rapfen wurden aber ni in Sachsen gefangen!


----------



## Darket (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wir haben zwar Schonzeit, aber das hindert wohl manche Hechte nicht daran auf Würmer an der Feederrute zu beißen
> Am Auslauf unserer Staustufe im schnellen Wasser feedern wir normal auf Barben. Hechte haben wir da eher selten als Beifang :m
> Wohlgemerkt nicht auf ne Grundel die am Haken hing, sondern auf den blanken Wurm. Ist wohl unter Wasser attraktiv rumpropellert



Die scheinen grad gut auf Wurm zu beißen. Bei mir letzte Woche ja auch, allerdings nicht auf den abgelegten Köder, sondern beim Einholen zum neu anfüttern mit der Feeder. Und da habe ich von Oktober dies Dezember letztes Jahr unzählige schweineteure Kunstköder viele Male vergeblich durchs Wasser gezogen...


----------



## Sportex (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ist mein erster Barsch der neuen Saison.
Ich denke so darf ne Saison gerne starten. 
Gefangen am DS Rig und mit 53cm neuer PB.


----------



## Trollwut (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Darket schrieb:


> Die scheinen grad gut auf Wurm zu beißen. Bei mir letzte Woche ja auch, allerdings nicht auf den abgelegten Köder, sondern beim Einholen zum neu anfüttern mit der Feeder. Und da habe ich von Oktober dies Dezember letztes Jahr unzählige schweineteure Kunstköder viele Male vergeblich durchs Wasser gezogen...




Klar, wenn der dicke Wurm rumpropellert schnappen alte Damen gerne zu 

Und Sportex:
Petri zu dem super Barsch!


----------



## Rhxnxr (26. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Verwalter, 53 cm Barsch sind mal ein gaaanz dickes Petri wert :vik:.
Und super fotografiert, toll .


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (27. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort und Bild, auch wenn ich mit den meisten Fischen hier nicht mithalten kann...

Bei mir im Verein war am WE Königsfischen und ich habe die ersten Fische nach dem Erhalt meines Fischereischeins im Februar diesen Jahres überhaupt gefangen...

Es waren 3 Regenbogenforellen mit 37cm, 41 cm und 39 cm und zusammen knapp 2 kg...


----------



## RayZero (27. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sportex schrieb:


> Hier ist mein erster Barsch der neuen Saison.
> Ich denke so darf ne Saison gerne starten.
> Gefangen am DS Rig und mit 53cm neuer PB.



Petri zur Kirsche - ein Traum von einem Fisch! |bigeyes

Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig erkenne, dann habe ich glaube ich deinen Youtube-Channel abonniert. Coole Videos haste da #h


----------



## spezi.aale (27. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, wiedermal sehr gute Fänge. 

Ich konnte auch endlich meine ersten 30`er Barsche Verhaften, die ich mir auch gleich mal schmecken lassen habe. :g

Und dann gab es auch noch diesen Fetten Aal...

Grüße euer spezi.aale


----------



## jvonzun (27. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

endlich habe ich meine diesjährige Alpenkönigin!!!


----------



## warenandi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ist ja der Kopf vom Fisch glatt weg größer als deiner...
Wahnsinn...:q
Trotzdem Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

digges petri!!!

wie lang und wie schwer war sie denn?


----------



## Fares (27. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die könnte irgendwas zwischen 25 und 75 haben.  dank des dietelns nicht weiter zu bestimmen.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (27. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

83er vom Wochenende...

Petri an alle anderen Fänger!

Leroy


----------



## Barschbruder (27. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang vom Aalansitz letzten Freitag kurz vorm Wetterumschwung.
Seeforellchen mit 76cm.


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin in die Runde, ich war mit nem Kumpel im örtlichen Dorfteich ne Stunde Rute und Köderidee testen  . Lief :q .


----------



## Daniel SN (28. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

scheint ja wirklich zu laufen hier.


----------



## spezi.aale (28. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> scheint ja wirklich zu laufen hier.




Petri. Das stimmt.  
die Fische sind kaum zu toppen... 
Ich versuch es mal damit. :g

Grüße euer spezi.aale


----------



## warenandi (28. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@spezi.aale
Sag mal, wo kaufst du dir denn diese dicken Schlangen???:m


----------



## phirania (28. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri fettes Teil#6


----------



## vermesser (29. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Waren gestern nochmal los...wenn es läuft...aber bissel zähe gestern.

Aber nicht geschneidert.


----------



## RayZero (29. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vermesser schrieb:


> Waren gestern nochmal los...wenn es läuft...aber bissel zähe gestern.
> 
> Aber nicht geschneidert.



Petri Vermesser! #6

Aber fotografierst du absichtlich so unscharf #c


----------



## vermesser (29. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nee, aber wenn ich zurück setze, mach ich das bloß ganz schnell mit mein wasserdichtes Outdoorhandy....das kann alles, nur nicht schön fotografieren   .


----------



## Willi Wobbler (29. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger 

Wer Lust auf eine Woche Schweden im September 2015 hat sollte sich das hier anschauen ...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297588


----------



## spezi.aale (29. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> @spezi.aale
> Sag mal, wo kaufst du dir denn diese dicken Schlangen???:m



Ich vergaß zu erwähnen das es eine Requisite aus Anaconda war. 

Grüße euer spezi.aale

p.s: Am Rhein. :g


----------



## ODS-homer (29. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vermesser schrieb:


> ... Köderidee testen


geheimidee oder verrätst du uns, WAS lief?


----------



## spezi.aale (29. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Vermesser. :g

Gestern Abend, wollt ich nur kurz mal meinen "gepimpten" wobbler Testen und siehe da 3 würfe später, kamm dieser tolle Barsch dabei heraus. 

Grüße euer spezi.aale


----------



## vermesser (29. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> geheimidee oder verrätst du uns, WAS lief?



Da mach ich kein Geheimnis draus. Ich bin großer Anhänger des alten Schwermetalls. Sprich Blinker. Insbesondere Effzett. 

Allerdings sinken die sehr schnell, was nicht immer gut ist. Köder wie langsam sinkende Gummis etc. fangen teilweise besser. Allerdings zerlegen die Esoxe die schnell und sie fliegen nicht.

Deshalb kam ich auf die Idee, Drillinge mit VIEL Puschelkram ähnlich Bucktail zu montieren. Bringt Volumen, aber kaum Gewicht, "beruhigt" das nervöse Blinkerspiel etwas und führt zu ruhigem Lauf. Vor allem aber bremst es die Absinkphase. 

Die Hechte finden das gut glaub ich... mal weiter sehen. Das Gewässer ist ein viel beangeltes hier... also kein "Hechtpuff" im Nirgendwo, wo alles geht.

Bei Fragen melden.


----------



## siloaffe (29. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ha das mach ich an meinen Bodden Spinnern und Blinkern auch, n dicker haargummi aufgedröselt ist perfekt


----------



## chrischan85 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Woche hatte ich zum ersten Mal das Wacky-Rig mit einem Tauwurm ausprobiert um ein paar Barsche zu erwischen....  Es hat sich aber ein schöner Zander gemeldet


----------



## siloaffe (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ptra 
Feines Zanderle#6


----------



## chrischan85 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Danke #h
Eigentlich halte ich von Drop-Shot, Texas und den neumodischen Sachen nicht viel aber nu bin ich heiß


----------



## siloaffe (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin absolut kein Freund von dem finessgezappel. 
N jig ist mir hundert mal lieber. 

Was aber nix über die Fängigkeit aussagt....


----------



## ossi85 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe heute ein super Start in die raubfischsaison 2015 gehabt. 
6 Hechte von Ca. 70-90 cm konnte ich bis jetzt auf die Schuppen legen.später geht's nochmal los ;-)
Habe sie nicht genau vermessen da sie schnell wieder zurück sollten.


----------



## fischerking1986 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mag mich nicht mal jemand einladen, hier am Main ist noch bis 1.8 Raubfisch zu, und ich hätte mal Bock mim Boot auf irgend einem See oder so weng die Rute zu schwingen...( ein Schelm wer böses denkt ) ...sorry aber des musste jetzt mal raus wenn jeder vom 1MAI schwärmt |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## olli81 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns ging es heute auch endlich wieder los. 

Fünf Stück habe ich an den haken bekommen, 40 cm 55 cm 
3 mal 75-80cm. Alles nur ganz grob gemessen.

Zwei durften sich noch schnell ablichten lassen


----------



## brauni (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es heut 3 Hechte u. 2 Zander? Hab aber nur ein schnelles Foto gemacht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich Poste mal stellvertretend für meinen kleinen angelnden Freund,der heute beim Anangeln an seinem Pflegegewässer einen Hecht von 1,06 Meter landen konnte.

Ich werde mal zusehen das ich ein Foto von ihm bekomme.War ein toller Fisch.


----------



## motocross11 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zu Beginn der Raubfischsaison Heut nen 80er auf Sicht überlisten können.      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri an alle Fänger.
Bei mir gabs heute leider noch nichts zu vermelden,aber es hat ja gerade erst begonnen...


----------



## Kaka (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hoffentlich wird es gleich gelöscht. Der Mist hat hier nix zu suchen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klar gelöscht  -wie immer bei Fangbildflamimng..


----------



## jvonzun (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Obwohl die Schnäbel auch bei seit gestern offen sind, interessieren mich immer noch nur die Seefos


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder mal ein geiles Foto!!!


----------



## Darket (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Allerdings, Hammer!


----------



## kati48268 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grosses Kompliment für das SeeFo-Bild! #6

Da schäm ich mich mit meinem auf-die-Schnelle-Foto ja fast.





Diesem 89er machte Kampf im Wasser keinen Spass, er ließ sich wie ein Dackel an der Leine reinleiern.
Trotz 'Aufforderungen' meinerseits, mal eine Flucht hinzulegen, kam da nax.
Dafür dann das befürchtete Theater an Land, weil alle Power ja noch da ist.
Somit wurde auch das Bild nur fix abgelichtet.

PS: die haben sich in diesem See wohl ein SM-Studio zur Laichzeit eingerichtet. Dieser hatte ein paar Bisswunden, ein 115er, der vor einigen Tagen als Leiche auftauchte, noch deutlich mehr.


----------



## Pipboy (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir fing der Mai erst am Samstag an...mit einem 78er Leckerbissen.


----------



## gizzmo2k (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erfolgreich gestartet heute 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​




















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner April: *
Frosch38

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## GEO7 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns verlief der Saisonstart am 1. Mai sehr, sehr schleppend. 

Immerhin ließ sich noch dieser schöne Barsch zum kurzen Landgang überreden. #6


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger und Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner.

Ich bin als Uferangler über jeden Fisch dankbar und freue mich. 
Dieser kleine hatte gekämpft wie ein großer....


----------



## LachsW (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den erfolgreichen Saisoneröffnungen.

Pünktlich zum 1. gabs Forellen, insgesamt 8 Fische faden einen 2er Mepps in Kupfer zu lecker und sind eingestiegen. 4 fanden den Weg in die Räuchertonne... :vik: Alle Fische zwischen 32 und 36 cm.


----------



## gizzmo2k (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Petri an die anderen Fänger! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micha_Blu (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x480q90/633/jKuDVy.jpg

Petri,

:vik:

Guter Start in die Saison 2015! Pünktlich zum 1. Mai ein 
65er!!!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein kleiner für die küche


----------



## schnubbi1307 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier meine Fänge vom langen WE. Auf dem letzten Bild ist ein kleiner Hecht durch einen Großen verletzt zu sehen. Den habe ich leider nicht gekriegt um ihn zu erlösen, da er auf den Köder nicht biss. Er war hinten extrem verletzt und auf dem linken Auge blind.


----------



## Guinst (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein 50er Döbel von heute. (ist das einer? denke ja, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher)
Biss auf einen ziemlich großen Wobbler (fürn Döbel ;-)) mit 9cm Länge.


----------



## brauni (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es neben einigen hechten u. Zaudern auch wieder paar schöne Rapfen!


----------



## AFE (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte gestern meinen ersten Raubfisch Angeltag im Leben.
Konnte gleich mal 2 Hechte verhaften. Vom ersten habe ich kein Foto. Hier der zweite im Kescher. Habe ihn nicht gemessen, sondern direkt im Wasser abgehagt und released. Schätze aber der hatte so 70-80cm. Heute kam dann noch (unfreiwillig, da zu tief geschluckt) einer mit 60cm für die Pfanne dazu.

:vik:


----------



## Spiderpike (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja dann Petri....toller Einstand!!!


----------



## Kaka (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So solls doch sein. Klasse Einstand und Petri! #6


----------



## oberfranke (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War die letzten 14 Tage zweimal draußen. 
Zwei Waller zwar keine Rekordfische aber passen und nach nen depremierenden Jahr 2014 eine gewaltige Steigerung. Eine Dame mit 125cm -ca 25  Pfund  und eine mit 130cm - 32 Pfund 
Beide fast an der gleiche Stelle, um ca 21:45h, auf Kalamari/Wurmbündel, Wassertiefe 1,50 Meter, Schwimmer treibend ca 50cm.
Durfte im Drill erleben wie ein Fisch mit über dreißig Pfund mehrmals in voller Länge aus den Wasser kam. Hoppla, hat so gewaltig gekämpft bis er völlig erschöpft war. 
Wenn ich das mit den Bildern noch kapiere liefere ich nach.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste vernünftige Fisch nach der Schonzeit. 
Sry für die schlechte Qualität des Fotos, hatte nur die Handykamera zu Hand.


----------



## den#777 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,


  ich hatte auch mal das Glück am 1. Mai mit dem ersten Hecht des Jahres gehabt, so kann es weiter laufen.:vik:


----------



## jvonzun (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier noch die bewegten Bilder von Madagaskar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XmKPUXxjLQ


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem es am ersten Mai bei mir so gar nicht laufen wollte, ging es heute nochmal mit nem Kumpel für ein paar Stündchen an den See. Da er Gastangler ist waren wir gezwungen vom Ufer aus zu fischen, was mir aber ganz gelegen kam da ich so die Uferqualitäten meiner neuen Barschrute austesten konnte und außerdem noch dazu kam das Faulenzen vom Ufer aus zu trainieren.
Mit Gummi hab ich es eigentlich (beim Angeln  ) bisher nicht so gehabt, aber da ich die Methode etwas genauer probieren wollte hatte ich mir vorgenommen, wie am ersten Mai auch, nur auf Gummi zu setzen.
Um ca. 16 Uhr fuhren wir die erste Stelle an und begannen den Grund mit unseren Gummifischen abzusuchen, ich hatte mich vorerst für ein Krebsmodel am selbstgebastelten Off-Set Jig entschieden und wechselte nach ca. 2 Stunden dann doch einmal kurz auf einen Wobbler. Gefühlte 500 Würfe später hatte sich immernoch nichts getan und wir beschlossen die Stelle zu wechseln.
Also haben wir einen großen Flachwasserbereich abgefischt wo wir auch einen raubenden Fisch beobachten konnten, wir waren beide der festen Überzeugung wir hätten es hier mit einem Dickbarsch oder einem guten Hecht zu tun, also fing die Jagd an. Ich konnte der Versuchung nochmals nicht widerstehen und hing einen Spinnerbait ein, welcher beim ersten Wurf, man mag es kaum glauben einem amtlichen Hänger zum Opfer viel :q
Also zu meinem Kumpel rüber und ihn getröstet, er hatte zwischenzeitlich nämlich den sechsten oder siebten Gummifisch an die Seegötter verloren:vik:|uhoh::q Erstmal alles neu montiert, 0,30 Trilene an die 0,10er Powerpro gebunden, Stahlvorfach angeknüpft, Köderbox auf und auf Anhieb für den grade erst gekauften 4" Lieblingsköder in Knalle Pink am 7gr Kopf entschieden:l:k Rausgeballert, Absinkphase...
nichts...
zwei schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen...
nichts...
noch eine schnelle Kurbelumdrehung...
Absinkphase...
wieder nix!
nochmal zwei schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen...
der Köder sinkt ab und in dem Moment wo er eigentlich hätte auftitschen müssen BAMM! RUTE KRUMM, meine 2,70 meter lange Quantum Magic Perch Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 3-18 Gramm biegt sich trotz Spitzenaktion fast bis ins Handteil, von meiner 1000er Ecusima vernehme ich nur noch ein kapitulierendes kreischen. Erster Gedanke: 50+ Barsch #6|bigeyes
zweiter Gedanke: der nimmt keine 50 meter Schnur
dritter Gedanke: Monster Mama-Hecht:vik:
Ich steh jedenfalls am Ufer das krumme Stöckchen in der Hand und mein Kumpel unterstützt mich etwas im Drill: ,,Lass ihn laufen, lass die Bremse wie sie ist'' Der wohl beste Rat des ganzen Tages! 
15 Minuten und einige Fluchten Später wird mein Gegenüber langsam Müde, zwischenzeitlich waren wir auch mal einige Meter am Ufer spazieren gegangen. 
Also mein Gegenüber mit mir, nicht umgekehrt!:q
Jedenfalls wird der Widerstand am anderen Ende der Rute langsam weniger renitent und ich kann die Bremse etwas weiter schließen um meine Gegnerin überhaupt mal etwas ran zu pumpen und Sie zu Gesicht bekommen.
Was für ein Brocken, der Kescher von meinem Kumpel...eigentlich viel zu klein.
Kescher ins Wasser, Bremse wieder etwas lösen, Fisch drüber buxieren und schwupps...da war wohl doch jemand noch nicht ganz Müde und stürmt erneut erstmal 20 Meter direkt in die Fahrrinne, Also das ganze Spiel wieder von vorne, diesmal aber im Schnelldurchlauf. 
Mit dem Finger die Bremse unterstützen, Bremse langsam zudrehen und Fisch ranpumpen. Nochmal gehts 5 Meter Richtung grund und Fahrrinne, aber keine Chance.
Mit dieser letzten Flucht hatte die Gute dann aber auch alle Reserven aufgebraucht. Jetzt nur keine Dummheiten machen! Und so landete die Gute erstmal an meiner Hand und letztendlich doch irgendwie in dem zu kleinen Kescher.
Die gute Dame wurde auf die Wiese gelegt und für den Abtransport vorbereitet. Nach Betäubung, Kiemenschnitt und Jigkopf ausklinken gabs dann ne schnelle Fotosession. Einen solchen Fisch fängt man immerhin nicht alle Tage und schon gar nicht an dem Gerät.

Morgen sind Verwandschaft und Freunde zum Waller Essen eingeladen. Ganze 117 cm und 26 Pfund hatte die Gute. 
Ein paar Kilo Welsfilet stehen bis morgen Kalt und kommen dann teils in den Smoker und teils in die Friteuse.


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zum Waller! Schmeckt m.E. am Besten als Kotett geräuchert


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster offizieller Saisonhecht 2015. Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität. Muss das Selfie schießen noch üben. Petri allen Fängern. Peace!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na, da kommen die doch die Räuber nach der Schonzeit.
Danke für eure Fangmeldungen und Berichte!


----------



## mmaier1 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> 
> Morgen sind Verwandschaft und Freunde zum Waller Essen eingeladen. Ganze 117 cm und 26 Kg hatte die Gute.
> Ein paar Kilo Welsfilet stehen bis morgen Kalt und kommen dann teils in den Smoker und teils in die Friteuse.


 

 Petri zum wahren Waller-Monster! 26 Kg bei 1,17m sieht man SEEEEEHR selten !:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wohl eher Pfund, wobei das auch schon kräftig wäre ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wollts gerade sagen, Pfund triffts wohl eher.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag: Hab da aber noch ne andere Idee gehabt, habe eine baugleiche Waage hier und muss festellen ich hab mich leider verguckt  naja gute 12 Kilo sind ja nicht schlecht und erklären wieso es ,,nur'' knappe 4 Kilo Filet sind

PS: Bleibt trotzdem das dickste und schwerste, dass ich bisher ausm Wasser gekurbelt habe.


----------



## Bronto (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ratanplan erstmal Petri zum Waller #6

Wir denken der waller hatte 13 Kg = 26 Pfund
Nicht 13 Pfund und nicht 26 kg


----------



## Bronto (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bronto schrieb:


> Ratanplan erstmal Petri zum Waller #6
> 
> Wir denken der waller hatte 13 Kg = 26 Pfund
> Nicht 13 Pfund und nicht 26 kg



Ok..hast ja selber gemerkt


----------



## Kotzi (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bleibt trotzdem ein schöner Fisch!
Und wenn man sowas mal ein bisschen mit sich rumschleppen muss kommt einem das automatisch schwerer vor als es ist.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

erstmal Danke an alle! 
Auch an Thomas und Trollwut für die Aufmerksamkeit.:m 
Ja Kotzi, das ist mir auch aufgefallen.  Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, ob ich einen mit 26 Kilo oder mehr auch noch rausziehe überlege ich mir bei der Entnahmepflicht aus Hegegründen nochmal.   
Bronto die verwendete Waage zeigt englische lbs, es sind also leider ,,nur'' etwa 11,8 Kilogramm.

Trotzdem voll der Brummer und an dem leichten Gerät hats gebockt wie sau. Schon interessant da zu stehen und zu wissen ,, Du kannst jetzt nix mehr machen außer zugucken und dir nach Möglichkeit nicht die Rolle leerziehen lassen''
Die Dame war übrigens bis oben voll mit Laich (weshalb ich auch das Geschlecht bestimmen konnte)


----------



## motocross11 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend noch schnell ne halbe Stunde an nem kleinem Graben gewesen. 1 Barsch mit ca. 30 cm und 1 Hecht von ca. 50 cm. Der Hecht hatte den Softjerk 6 mal attackiert (2 mal hing er) aber ich hab ihn nicht raus bekommen. Spinner dran und beim 2. Wurf war er dann draußen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Bursche hat grad auf meinem Futterplatz Radau gemacht. Angeworfen und sofort erwischt


----------



## Dominik.L (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eigentlich sollte es auf Hecht gehen, aber ich hab die Saison mit Waller begonnen


----------



## Daniel SN (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja ist denn jetzt Wallerzeit?
Schöne Burschen. Petri


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es auf Hecht gehen, aber ich hab die Saison mit Waller begonnen


Dann übernehm ich den Hecht-Part 































Das Maßband a la Siever wurde feierlich eingeweiht. :m


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Bilder und schöner Fisch, Petri [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Dominik.L (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, coole bilder!


----------



## franconia (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute zweimal Überraschung beim Barsche zuppeln. (Irgendwie erwisch' ich die Gestreiften leider nur im Herbst so wirklich gut :c).

Immerhin halten mich andere Räuber bei Laune: 
















Wels hatte 95cm, die Hechtdame 77cm.

Gewicht kann ich nur schätzen, waren beide aber ziemlich gut beleibt. ~6kg und 4,5kg ?!


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und wieder Wels... 
 Petri allen!
 Besonders die Hechtaufnahmen sind voll gelungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Möönsch kati, klasse Aufnahmen - und Glückwunsch und danke auch an all die anderen Fänger, die hier ihre Fänge eingestellt haben..


----------



## Spinn fischer (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gerade ebend eine schöne lachsforelle mit 3.2 kg gefangen


----------



## Siever (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dann übernehm ich den Hecht-Part
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saugeil und dickes Petri!!  Schöner Fisch und schönes Maßband!!


----------



## Mace23 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo  zusammen 
Meinen Saison Start auf Hecht habe ich am 1 Mai. Um 7 Uhr morgens um 43cm verfehlt   

Aber will ja nicht meckern , war ein netter beifang 

Petri euch allen zu euren Hechten. ...... mein erster lässt noch auf sich warten


aber schön zu sehen das die Barsche mit ihrem laich geschäft durch sind.... war ganz schön schlank die gute Dame =)


----------



## Lümmy (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Start in die neue Saison lief eigentlich recht gut#6 Nach einigen kleineren Hechten, kam die Mutti dann doch noch beim Zurückrudern:k 103 cm zum Saisonstart :vik:


----------



## L4rs (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Knapp 60er ... erster Stift der Saison 

Gefangen auf kleinen Wobbler von Rapala im Vereinsgewässer Löwensee


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Bilder und Fische hier.
Petri allen Fängern 

(Leider bleibt bei mir der brauchbare Fisch noch aus...)


----------



## Köfi83 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

 ein kleiner Nachtrag vom 02.05. leider ohne Bild.
 Waller mit 1,15m war ein schöner Beifang beim Zanderangeln.
 Der Zielfisch wurde leider verfehlt |supergri

 Gruß Mario


----------



## gizzmo2k (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wer auf dem zweiten Bild den Lieblingsköder Pinky findet, darf ihn behalten 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe95 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

heute Morgen einen schönen Beifang beim Waller-Spinfischen gehabt und da soll mal wer sagen Döbel sind schnurscheu ^^

59cm 





Ein Waller wollte übrigens, wie üblich, nicht beißen  

Grüße Felix


----------



## motocross11 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mittagspausen Hecht mit 55cm aber recht kompakt für seine Länge. Hab ne neues Gewässer kurz angetestet. Dabei kam noch ne Granate von ca. 90 cm bis kurz vors Ufer hinterher, hat aber leider nicht zu gepackt[emoji17]. Es gab noch 4 Barsche und einen Hecht Aussteiger. Naja aber für ne Stündchen testen war es gut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War seit viel zu langer Zeit mal wieder draußen am Bach auf Bachforelle.

Konnte auch eine fangen, allerdings untermaßig und somit ohne Foto.

Hatte noch etliche Bisse, zwei stiegen mir kurz vor der Landung aus, war also schon komplett frustriert, soviel Pech kann man doch nicht haben dacht ich mir.

Dann kurz vor Schluss konnte ich innerhalb von nichtmal 10 min in ein und derselben Gumpe von nicht mal 1 Kubikmeter 3 Refo's mit dem gleichen Wurm fangen. 

Die größte hatte 57cm, dann 55 und die kleine 36.

Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert, konnts schon nicht fassen, nach einem Fehlbiss überhaupt noch eine zu erwischen und dann gleich 3!!!
Ich wusste nicht mehr was da grad passiert ist. 






Außerdem könnte ich ein Huchenpärchen beobachten, verschwanden aber, als ich ein Photo machen wollte. Beim zurückgehn war dann der Akku leer.
Aber vielleicht gelingts mir morgen. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Felipe95 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute kann ich endlich meinen hart erarbeiteten, ersten Spin-Waller präsentieren.
90cm hat er gemessen.
Echt brutal, wie die in die Rute scheppern!
Einer der härtester Bisse, die ich bisher an einer Spinrute hatte und ja ich habe schon einige Zander (bis 90cm) gefangen!


----------



## Welpi (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dieser proppere Aitel hat sich heute meinen Spinner reingehaut....

http://*ih.com/a/img661/9434/1Cqx9K.jpg


----------



## motocross11 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut Mittag nochmal das neue Gewässer für ne Stunde angetestet, 3 Hechte und 6 Barsche gab es. Aber alles nur Halbstarke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feko (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Heute kann ich endlich meinen hart erarbeiteten, ersten Spin-Waller präsentieren.
> 90cm hat er gemessen.
> Echt brutal, wie die in die Rute scheppern!
> Einer der härtester Bisse, die ich bisher an einer Spinrute hatte und ja ich habe schon einige Zander (bis 90cm) gefangen!



Petri-Ausdauer macht sich bezahlt #6


----------



## motocross11 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, das neue Gewässer hat mir Heut keine Ruhe gelassen. Also 18.30 Uhr noch schnell los. Was in den folgenden 2 Stunden passiert ist lässt sich so beschreiben [emoji17][emoji16][emoji30][emoji16][emoji17][emoji16][emoji16]. Um es genau zu sagen, ich hatte erst einen Aussteiger ca. Mitte 50, dann 60er gelandet, geschätzten Meter Aussteiger, 72er gelandet, Mitte 50er Aussteiger, 82er gelandet, Mitte 50er gelandet und zum Abschluss 7 Barsche um die 25. Gewässer ist Größtenteils mit dichtem Schilfgürtel bewachsen. Ich muss da unbedingt mit Schlauchboot oder Bellyboot drauf[emoji16]. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## man1ac (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gezielt auf Barsche gegangen, meine neue PB steht dann bei 27cm 
Dafür unverhoffter Weise einen aggressiven Raubfisch am Dopshot gefangen :g:m - 46cm hatte die kleine


----------



## olli81 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War am Wochenende meine Mutter in der nähe von papenburg besuchen. Kleine spinnrute , kescher, ein paar köder liegen eigentlich immer im auto, also ging es für ein paar Stunden ans Wasser.

Der Norden hat es gut mit mir gemeint. 6 hechte von 45 bis 65cm und einen 63 er zander den ich echt nicht gerechnet  hätte und dann auch noch entnehmen musste weil der sich den haken voll in die Kiemen gerammt hat, Schade!


----------



## _Pipo_ (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger !

Ich wollte mir Freitagabend nach der Arbeit ein paar Köderfische fangen.

Da das länger dauerte als erwartet, habe ich den ersten KöFi schonmal an der Hechtrute ausgelegt und genau 3 gefangene Köderfische später stieg dann ein 70 cm Hecht ein.

Die Dame war noch ziemlich gezeichent von der Laichzeit und durfte ohne Foto wieder schwimmen.

Samstagmorgen sollte es dann auf Karpfen gehen. Morgens einen mit wenig bekannten Teich ausprobiert, danach sollte es zum Stammteich gehen. 

Wie ich dann zufällig herausfand, wurden da gerade Forellen besetzt, also war ich Abends da und habe auf geschleppte Bienenmade eine schöne goldene Forelle gefangen (39cm), bis dahin wusste ich nichtmal, dass diesmal auch ein paar Goldforellen besetzt wurden.

Danach gabs dann nur noch 2 Köderfische die sich die BM inhaliert hatten, aber ein leckeres, frisches Abendessen war ja gesichert.

Am nächsten Morgen gings dann nochmal los, diesmal war mein Lieblingsplatz auch noch nicht belegt, um 6:50 Uhr war die Pose im Wasser und um 7 Uhr eine 1,3kg Lachsforelle im Kescher.

Eigentlich langt die mir und meiner Freundin, aber wenn es schon so gut beginnt, mache ich mal weiter.....
...ich habe dann um 10 Uhr ohne einen weiteren Zupfer eingepackt.


----------



## jvonzun (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

durch den vielen Regen ist die Wassertemperatur noch nicht zu warm und sie beissen weiterhin!


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag war ich zusammen mit Boardie RayZero unterwegs. 
Bei nicht ganz leichten Bedingungen und reichlich Strömung konnten wir mit Mühe und Not am Ende doch noch einen Fisch verzeichnen. 

Gegen Nachmittag überraschte und dann noch ein heftiges Gewitter das unseren Angeltag vorzeitig beenden lies. 

Der nächste Ausflug mit RayZero kommt bestimmt  

LG Alex


----------



## Luki** (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle,

durch Besuch bei den Großeltern konnte ich am Samstag mal wieder an einen Baggersee (Top Abwechslung zur mühseligen Donau).

Drei Köderverlusten infolge (Blinker,Gummifische) verdanke ich den Wechsel auf einen Oberflächenköder/Stickbait, welcher mir dann 2 actionreiche Sternstunden brachte.

Das Resultat neben vielen Fehlattacken und zwei Aussteigern:

38cm






78cm (Biss direkt vor den Füßen, Adrenalin pur)






64cm (5 Würfe später)






Dann schon top zufrieden aufgrund der vielen Attacken kurz vor Mittag noch die letzten Würfe gemacht, wieder Biss! Kleiner Hecht dachte ich, aber bei dem was dann aus der Tiefe auftauchte musste ich zweimal hinsehen






Ein Stachelritter in der Größenordnung wie ich eig nur aus Filmen kenne, Maßband angelegt, 48cm 







Mal zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort mit richtigem Köder gewesen - passiert (bei mir) nicht oft ^^

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## RayZero (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Icehockeyplayer96 schrieb:


> Der nächste Ausflug mit RayZero kommt bestimmt



Jep hat Spaß gemacht #h - zu zweit angeln ist mal eine schöne Abwechslung ! Nächstes mal bin ich dann dran mit Fangbild posten |supergri - oder besser noch wir beide! :g

@ Luki** - Petri zur Kirsche :k


----------



## motocross11 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, erstmal Petri an alle Fänger. Ich musste Gestern Abend einfach wieder los um meinen neuen Lieblingssee weiter zu erkunden. Und was soll ich sagen, die ersten Stellen brachten gar nix, sodass ich schon dachte, dass Sonntag nur ne Ausnahme war. Aber irgendwann platzte der Knoten und es gab noch 5 Hechte und 2 Bisse (ca. 2 Stunden war ich unterwegs)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da hat aber einer strahlende Augen ....

Petri


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, tolle Fische!
Der See scheint ja ein Hecht Paradies zu sein. Ist der so wenig beangelt oder am Ende der Welt?


----------



## warenandi (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Luki...
Petri zu den Wahnsinns Kirschen! Das soll mir auch mal passieren.
Allen anderen auch ein Fettes Petri!
Bei mir läuft es momentan überhaupt nicht. 
Habe auch kein Plan wo der Hecht momentan steht. Ob oben, Mitte oder unten... Zum ko....#q


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> @Luki...
> Petri zu den Wahnsinns Kirschen! Das soll mir auch mal passieren.
> Allen anderen auch ein Fettes Petri!
> Bei mir läuft es momentan überhaupt nicht.
> Habe auch kein Plan wo der Hecht momentan steht. Ob oben, Mitte oder unten... Zum ko....#q



Dann kannst du beruhigt sein,geht dir nicht Alleine so.....#q#q#q


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mir auch...war die Tage nochmal für 30 min schnell an der Werse...nichts!
Und dazu noch Kanufahrer #q
.."ich fahre weit raus in die Natur...in der Stille kann man viel besser lärmen" #q:c#d


----------



## soadillusion (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So mal wieder ein paar Fischis 

80 er Aal und ein guter Barsch. Der Barsch ist nicht von mir


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schwimmt der Aal wieder???


----------



## soadillusion (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, sogar ohne Haken, der war im Kescher schon wider draussen, glücklicherweise.


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt!


----------



## soadillusion (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Scheint ja nicht viele zu geben, die solch einen wider reinsetzen^^


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ne, ich gehöre auch nicht dazu.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich den ersten brauchbaren Mai Hecht. :k
Wurde auch Zeit.

War wie sau am Stürmen und wir wollten fast daheim bleiben. Und dann direkt beim ersten Wurf der Biss. Der Hammer wie der Torpedo auf den letzten cm aus der Tiefe kommt und sich den Köder voll reinknallt.


----------



## motocross11 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut noch ein letztes mal vorm Urlaub am Wasser gewesen. Es gab einen Wetterumschwung und die Fische wollten nicht so recht. 2 Hechte und 2 Bisse gab es aber doch. Mit 62 und 71 cm ganz ordentlich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulcan (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> @Luki...
> Petri zu den Wahnsinns Kirschen! Das soll mir auch mal passieren.
> Allen anderen auch ein Fettes Petri!
> Bei mir läuft es momentan überhaupt nicht.
> Habe auch kein Plan wo der Hecht momentan steht. Ob oben, Mitte oder unten... Zum ko....#q



Bin seit 1.Mai schon mal 4x als Schneider nach hause gefahren... Am See, am Kanal, mit Spinner, Wobbler oder Gummi - Null
Glaub langsam, ich bin zu dumm zum Angeln #h


----------



## Tino34 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kukulcan schrieb:


> Glaub langsam, ich bin zu dumm zum Angeln #h


 
#6

"Einsicht ist überall willkommen"

#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kukulcan schrieb:


> ... schon mal 4x als Schneider ...
> 
> Glaub langsam, ich bin zu dumm zum Angeln #h


Bei mir waren es schon wieder 20 mal. Bei 4x Schneider würde ich mir noch keine Sorgen machen |supergri


----------



## olli81 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal petri allen Fängern. 

Hab gestern abend auch zwei Stunden Zeit gehabt und bin ab an den vereinsweiher.
War seit knapp ner Woche nicht mehr da,  unfassbar wie schnell dieses schxxß Kraut bis fast an die Oberfläche geschossen ist.
Naja, nutzt ja nix. Zudem war die halbe Oberfläche mit Pollen bedeckt, macht es auch nicht angenehmer. 

Nun gut,  Spinnerbait dran und mal gucken ob es denn trotzdem geht. 1. Wurf Nachläufer! 5. Wurf biss,  ein kleiner Hecht. Auf halber Strecke zum Ufer auf einmal eine Riesen Attacke an der Oberfläche  auf dem am haken hängenden halbstarken,  der  Fisch am haken wurde aber verfehlt. Hab ihn dann die letzten  Meter ran geholt und beim landen hat dann der Angreifer  direkt vor meinen Füßen  kehrt gemacht. Lecko Funny war das ein Monster,  ein Hecht von locker 1.20m! 

Das wäre ein heißer Tanz geworden  an ner 30 Gramm Rute. 

Der kleine hat es übrigens unbeschadet überstanden und schwimmt wieder/noch...


Am Ende vom Tag war ich dann doch froh das ich nicht direkt wieder nach Hause bin.


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine kurze Pirsch..


----------



## Hechtbär (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier 2 schöne Hechte vom 2. und 9. Mai.

der erste in nen 80er, der 2. nen 90er!


----------



## man1ac (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern auf Barsch losgezogen und einfach mal den Gufi draufgelassen beim Transit zwischen zwei Spots.
Auf einmal schepperts und der Bursche zeigte sich :vik:


----------



## gizzmo2k (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 kleine Zander von heute  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!


Mein Versuch heute den Köder zu entschneidern hat direkt hingehauen.
Ca. halbe Zielfischgröße. :q
Ein weiterer Biss hat leider nicht gesessen. Aber so ist es ja durchaus auch gedacht. 

Grüße JK


----------



## jvonzun (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns sind die Egli endlich auch durch mit Laichen, somit wird ab jetzt angegriffen!


----------



## Allround Angla (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Petri an alle
Bei mit gabs heute auch den ersten besseren der Saison mit 78cm nach einigen kleineren um die 60.
LG


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Dieser 84er Hecht ging mir zum Vatertag ans Band. Ist mein bisheriger PB und lieferte an der Barschrute ein ordentliches Spektakel


----------



## buddah (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri u.
Safety Frist!!


----------



## G.B.Wolf (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann hier mal meine 50 Cent:






110cm und geschätzte 11kg. War an einem echt geilen Tag der größte von neun Hechten!


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, G.B.Wolf, das ist ne Maschine #r und Petri Heil! 
Auf was hat der gebissen? 

Ich bin heute Abend seit Ewigkeiten auch mal wieder rausgekommen.
Zwei Bisse habe ich nicht bekommen, beim Dritten saß der Anhieb dann aber und ich durfte einen Zander drillen #6


----------



## G.B.Wolf (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf Gummi, und das, obwohl ich sonst ein bekennender GuFi-Verweigerer bin 

Petri zum Zander!


----------



## Flooh35 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen, 

am Muttertag mein erster Hecht. Und dann so ein Brocken.

120cm und 15kg. 

War nen trächtiges Weibchen, was jetzt weiter seine Bahnen zieht. War ja Muttertag.#:

Gefangen in der Oberhavel/Spandau.

Schönes WE und Petri Heil


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War mit der Fliege an meiner Jahreskartenstrecke. Erst mit Nymphe und Spider und als sie das Steigen anfingen, mit Trockenfliege. 
Keine Ausnahmefische, dafür haben sie heute aber gut gebissen. Eine Äsche, 3 Rainies und ca. 15 Bafos.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## _Pipo_ (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen und weniger erfolgreichen Fänger !

Meine gemixte Woche setzt sich erfolgreich fort.

Von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag gab es einen 56er Zander (siehe Bild) beim Karpfenangel auf Tauwurm. Das war nach gefühlten 200 Hechten (so 50-60 waren es wirklich) mein allererster Zander, und das auf Wurm !

Davon angeregt ging es dann mit Köderfisch statt Tauwurm weiter, gegen 2 Uhr gab es dann einen 75er Hecht (der wurde wohl von unserer Scheinwerfern am Platz angelockt) und morgens zwischen 5 und 6 Uhr gab es dann direkt meinen 2ten Zander, der hatte dann auch direkt 71cm und 3,6kg Gewicht (inkl. zweier Fische im Magen).

Dann habe ich auf Forelle umgerüstet, in der Hoffnung das noch ein paar im Teich schwimmen und wurde gegen 12 Uhr mit einer Goldforelle belohnt.

Da ich 4 Forellen im Monat fangen darf und ich bei 3 war, bin ich dann heute nochmal los. Eine Bienenmaden, 10er Haken, sehr dünnes Vorfach, alles auf Forellen zwischen 35 und 45 cm angepasst.
Rute 1 ausgeworfen 2m vom Ufer entfernt am Frischwassereinlauf, an Rute 2 wollte ich einen Sbirolino bauen, doch bevor ich dazu kam ging die Pose schon unter, Anschlag ins Leere, Bienenmade weg.
Neue Bienenmade rauf und wieder ins wasser, 30 Sekunden später erneut Zupfer in der Pose, diesmal sitzt der Anschlag und die Bremse kreischt direkt auf ohne das ich den Fisch sehen konnte.
So wie das abging dachte ich mir schon ich habe jetzt ausversehen einen großen Karpfen dran, der Fisch nimmt erstmal 30m Schnur bis ich ihn zum Umdrehen bewegen kann.
Da er mir nun teilweise entgegenschwimmt ist der Fisch recht schnell auf ca. 5 Meter wieder dran, jetzt sehe ich eine ziemlich große Forelle, zumindest kurz, bevor der Fisch sich wieder entscheidet die andere Uferseite aufzusuchen und mir wieder 30 Meter Schnur abzunehmen.
Es war dann ein ziemlich geiler und sehr behutsamer Drill, bis die Lachsforelle endlich gelandet werden kannte, mit 58cm und über 2kg mein neuer Bestwert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier eine Bachforelle von gestern...


----------



## felixR (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Heute hat es richtig gerappelt am der Rute.  44cm ist der gute. In der riesigen Ladeluke hat man den kleinen Gummi gar nicht gesehen[emoji1]


----------



## Guinst (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer von 4 Rapfen heute morgen. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach Jungs, ich habe ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht, die letzten Wochen waren sehr durchwachsen und an meinem Stammgewässer konnte ich nur eine einzige Seefo fangen, 3 habe ich leider verloren.
Heute war ich mal wieder da und verlor wieder den 1. Fisch, ich wechselte dann den Standort und konnte endlich mal wieder eine kleine Seefo landen, die ich wieder schwimmen ließ.
Ich wechselte den Köder und dann liefs richtig, den nächsten Fisch verlor ich wieder(im Sprung) dann fing ich einen Zwergbarsch nur um die nächste Forelle wieder zu verlieren.

Naja zumindest beißen sie sagte ich mir und wechselte ein 2. mal den Standort, direkt auf Sicht bekam ich den nächsten Nachläufer
und kurz darauf einen Biss, diesmal nicht dachte ich mir, nach kurzem Drill hatte ich den Fisch beim Kescher.
Zu meiner großen Überraschung sah ih die deutlich gefärbten Flossenränder, ein Saibling, geil mein 1. überhaupt und mit 39cm auch kein kleiner.#6


Ich fischte etwas weiter und verlor gleich den nächsten Fisch:g
nur um kurz darauf einen weiteren Biss zu bekommen den ich wieder verwerten konnte, ein weiterer Saibling mit 41cm.
Völlig durchfroren und durchnässte machte ich mich auf den Heimweg.
Man bin ich gerade zurfieden:m


----------



## stonehammer (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!
Hier der erste Hecht meines Lebens: 60cm, 2,1kg
Gefangen mit barsch Köderfisch an der Pose ;-) 
Kaum die Montage ausgeworfen, Kaffee getrunken und schon War die Pose weg


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann aber Glückwunsch zum ersten Hecht!!

(und allen anderen Fängern natürlich auch)..


----------



## HnsgckndLft80 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kukulcan schrieb:


> Bin seit 1.Mai schon mal 4x als Schneider nach hause gefahren... Am See, am Kanal, mit Spinner, Wobbler oder Gummi - Null
> Glaub langsam, ich bin zu dumm zum Angeln #h



Hey Kukulcan,

wollen wir uns zusammen tun? Dann können wir gemeinsam schneidern! Ich fang auch nix. Ich war jetzt schon 12 mal unterwegs und bis auf einen kleinen Döbel hab ich nix gefangen.

Gruß HnsgckndLft


----------



## Promachos (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



HnsgckndLft80 schrieb:


> Hey Kukulcan,
> 
> wollen wir uns zusammen tun? Dann können wir gemeinsam schneidern! Ich fang auch nix. Ich war jetzt schon 12 mal unterwegs und bis auf einen kleinen Döbel hab ich nix gefangen.
> 
> Gruß HnsgckndLft



Hallo!

Nicht aufgeben: Minus mal minus ergibt bekanntlich plus#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## HnsgckndLft80 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eigentlich wollte ne Forelle fangen.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute!
Erstmal Petri an stonehammer zum ersten Hecht. War bestimmt nicht der Letzte :q 

Ich war heute Abend auch nochmal kurz unterwegs. Konnte einen Hecht verhaften auf nen 4er mepps aglia long rainbow, sowie einen kleinen Zander auf einen 3.25" Shaker in Mahi Mahi.


----------



## d0ni (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber Franz,  Petri


----------



## Dorframbo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



stonehammer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hier der erste Hecht meines Lebens: 60cm, 2,1kg
> Gefangen mit barsch Köderfisch an der Pose ;-)
> Kaum die Montage ausgeworfen, Kaffee getrunken und schon War die Pose weg



petri.
der hecht hat ja mal ein krasses muster am kopf... sowas hab ich auch noch ned gesehn|kopfkrat


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle hier #6
Wunderschöne Fänge. Hoffe ich komme auch endlich wieder mal zum Posten. Die letzten Tage nur ein Haufen Aussteiger, teils richtig gute dabei #q


----------



## wolf86 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So nachdem seit Samstag auch bei uns der Raubfisch wieder frei ist, gings Samstag früh zum blinkern und Sonntag zum Ansitz.

Bei der Blinkertour hatte meine Freundin einen gefangen (leider kein Foto gemacht), Sonntag bescheidene Bedingungen da sehr viel und starker Wind (ich hasse das  ). 

Nach 4 Stunden ohne Biss und ständigen Wind im Gesicht wollt ich noch eine rauchen und dann zusammenpacken, halbe Zigarette dann kam der einzige Biss des Tages. Köder war ne 12cm Rotfeder auf Grund.

Mit 65cm und 1,5kg klar kein Riese, aber Wochenendziel mit Raubfischsaison anständig einleuten und nen Küchenhecht fangen (ich steh auf Hechtpflanzerl) erfüllt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer was hier wieder für Exemplare aus dem Wasser gezogen worden sind. Petri allen Fängern.

Vor allem aber den Neulingen, die dann teilweise echte Granaten oder Schmuckstücke (was für eine Färbung) gefangen haben.

Da muss ich mich ran halten damit auch endlich mal wieder was am Band landet ^^


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach einer langwierigen Planung stand es dann wirklich fest. Ich konnte es selbst noch nicht richtig glauben, aber es war sicher, dass ich mit David von Raubfischfreund.de und meiner besseren Hälfte nach Hamburg zum SFHH fahre. Der Leihwagen wurde gemietet und die Klamotten gepackt....Aufregung und Spannung gestalteten das Packen sehr hektisch. Freitag morgen war Abreise und David stand mit dem Leihwagen vor der Tür. Klamotten ins Auto, denn wir konnten es nicht mehr aushalten, denn wir wollten schnellst möglich nach Hamburg. Nach einer 4 sündigen fahrt in HH angekommen und beim Gastgeber das Zeugs ausgepackt, außer die Angelsachen, denn es ging direkt ans Wasser mit Mikro Baits die Barsche im Hafen unsicher machen. Etwas Großes ging dabei leider nicht ans Band. Am nächsten Morgen ging um 6 Uhr der Schei.... Wecker und dann hieß es raus aus den Federn. Schnell fertig gemacht und ab zum Startpunkt vom SFHH und angemeldet. Dort erwarteten uns auch die Jungs von Stachelritter United, denn die Jungs waren unsere Guids für das Wochenende. Auch hier nochmal besten Dank an die netten hilfsbereiten Jungs!  Los gings an die ersten Spots.....mit Erfolg!  Es wurde von allen die Raubfischsaison in Hamburg mit Zander und Barsch eingeleutet. Es wurde in unserer Gruppe leider nichts großes gefangen, wobei David und mir etwas Gutes im Drill ausgestiegen ist. Dennoch hat die Masse gestimmt und es hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht und es war DIE Veranstaltung in Aller Freundschaft!  Am Ende des Tages hieß es dann ab zunTreffpunkt der Auswertung, wo wir nette unbekannte und bekannte Gesichter getroffen haben. Es wurde gefachsimpelt und nette Unterhaltungen geführt. Abends hieß es dann nach der Auswertung zurück in die Wohnung und den Abend mit ein zwei......  Bierchen ausklingen lassen. Am nächsten Morgen wurden die Sachen wieder gepackt und die Wohnung gesäubert. Natürlich hatten wir Stau auf der Eins und haben somit 8 Stunden bis nach Hause gebraucht. 

AN ALLE DIE TEILGENOMMEN HABEN UND AN DIE, DIE UNS UNTERSTÜTZT HABEN 



	

		
			
		

		
	
VIELEN DANK!  

Mein bester gelandeter Zander der Tour hatte süße 57cm und somit bin ich zum Start der Raubfischsaison entschneidert.


----------



## wiesentangler (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 Fische der letzten Tage


----------



## Allround Angla (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Petri an alle 
Bei mir gabs nen kleinen aber schönen Hecht und einen Räuberischen 55er döbel der auf einen Jerkbait ging (im Maul gehakt)
LG


----------



## Grizzl (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

20:15 im Sauerland

Meiner erster Mai-Hecht :vik:


----------



## topbiss (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Fetti! Hast du ihn ausm Möhnesee gezogen?


----------



## Grizzl (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aus dem Biggesee 

Petri Dank #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem Moppel.
Was der wohl unter der Wampe hat :-D


----------



## One carp (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster dieses Jahr,81cm,9 Pfund:m


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen!

Ich konnte heute endlich mal das neue Echolot ausgiebig testen und ich will das jetzt sicher nicht gleich überbewerten, aber zumindest heute hat es geholfen, es dabei gehabt zu haben. |supergri

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


----------



## vermesser (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin in die Runde,

aufgrund des Bahnstreiks bin ich derzeit kurzzeitig zurück zu meinen Eltern gezogen, weil von dort die Verbindung besser ist, so dass meine eigentlichen Gewässer derzeit nicht als Ziel in Frage kommen. Aber deshalb will man ja aufs Angeln nicht verzichten  .

Aus Gründen der Einfachheit habe ich mich für den am nächsten gelegenen Fluss entschieden. Als ich das letzte Mal vor ca. 10 Jahren hier angeln war, glänzte der eher weniger durch einen guten Hechtbestand. Offensichtlich hat sich das geändert  .
Bereits die ersten Würfe brachten einen ca. 35er Hecht auf einen kleinen Gummi zum Vorschein. 

Also wanderte ich recht motiviert am Wasser entlang...und es dauerte auch gar nicht lange und es folgte die vehemente Attacke eines ähnlich großen Spritzers auf den Testwobbler von Matze Koch, der leider auch im zweiten Versuch nicht hängen blieb und sich dann beleidigt trollte. Auf dem Rückweg ging er dann an einen Spinner- auch so etwa 35cm.

Währrenddessen war ich an einer kleinen Brücke angelangt...ein längerer Blick auf die flussab liegende Strecke ergab immer wieder spritzende Kleinfische und einen recht ansehnlichen Schwall...sollte da etwa??

Wobbler von Matze Koch Nummer 1- nix.
Wobbler von Matze Koch Nummer 2- Nachläufer
|krach:|krach:
Silberner Jerk, erster Wurf, rumms....RRRRRRRRRRR.

Zum Vorschein kam dieser äußerst kampfkräftig agile ca. 50er Hecht, der heute abend zur Fischplatte eingeladen wurde. Zusammen mit Muddis Kartoffelsalat, einen kalten Bier von Papa und ein paar Stücken Dorschfilets vom letzten Ausflug und ein paar Tintenfischringen als Ergänzung sollte das eine wunderbare Fischplatte ergeben  .

So ein Bahnstreik hat auch was gutes  .

P.S.: Ich habe mir eine Digicam gekauft, demnächst sind die Bilder besser  .


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vermesser schrieb:


> So ein Bahnstreik hat auch was gutes  .


Man muss aus allem immer etwas positives sehen  (außer bei HIV )

Petri
Auch wenn es kein großer ist... auch solche Tage sind immer spannend.


----------



## warenandi (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Man muss aus allem immer etwas positives sehen  (außer bei HIV )



Nicht wirklich passend....!#d


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich passend....!#d



Warnung, Warnung, Gutmenschenalarm!!!
Man muss ja nicht jeden Satz allzu Ernst nehmen #d


----------



## warenandi (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nichts mit gutmenschenalarm, aber wer schon einmal einen HIV-infizierten begleitet hat bis zum Schluss denkt da anders.... Zudem gehört das in nem Anglerforum nicht rein...
So, und nun sollte man mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren...


----------



## SAM77 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir gabs auch einen schönen maihecht
der bursche konnte dem guten alten spinner nicht wiederstehen


----------



## carpkeeper (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dere Leute , 


hier ein Video eines Huchens der durch Zufall an meine 5er Fliegenrute gelangt ist  !
Viel Spass damit !

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/szxlbn53l7es6t9/AACi1nchWoJUhrzznI9h-da3a?dl=0

Petri


----------



## Trollwut (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mit nem kollegen zum ersten mal mit den neuen bbs los gewesen.
Ganz schon anstrengend in der mainströmung.
Aber erfolgreich!


----------



## gizzmo2k (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pinky [emoji106]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felixR (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carpkeeper schrieb:


> Dere Leute ,
> 
> 
> hier ein Video eines Huchens der durch Zufall an meine 5er Fliegenrute gelangt ist  !
> ...


Absolut geil. Petri zum Fisch! Macht Spaß anzusehen.
Gruß Felix


----------



## motocross11 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, bin Heut aus dem Urlaub zurück gekommen und quasi direkt an den See gefahren. Es gab 2 Hechte mit ca. 70 cm. Aber leider auch 4 Aussteiger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jeahr, der große Veltic in Rot mit Streifen - Weltklasse!!!|supergri

Petri Leute!

Ich hatte heute keinen Glückstag.

Erst zweimal der Bügel im Wurf umgeklappt und trotz 41er geflochtener dabei zwei Wallerblinker für je 10€ schnurlos gegen den Horizont geschickt. Dabei auch das letzte wallertaugliche vorfach verbraucht.
Dann auf Hecht weiter gefischt, tatsächlich nen Biss in den letzten Zügen, direkt vor den Füßen, guter Fisch, geschätzte starke 85cm. Mit der Wallerrute natürlich etwas "overtackelt"; ein Sprung mit weit geöffnetem Maul, Köder links weg, Hecht gerade raus, Schwanz vom Gummiköder rechts weg. War der erste und gleichzeitig letzte Biss auf das Teil... Nochmal 5€ Minus...

... und trotzdem Schneider.|rolleyes


Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (22. Mai 2015)

Moinsen!
41er Geflochtene?
Was hat die für eine Tragkraft?
Wie schwer waren die Blinker?
Hab auch schon etliche Köder mit der schweren BC gen Horizont geschickt. 
Denke über einen Schnurwechsel nach. 
Aber 41er ???
Dann kann ich mir das auch sparen. 
Vielleicht Mono oder FC als Puffer zwischenschalten. 
Gibt auch Rollen bei denen man den Bügel arretieren kann. 
Bei hochwertigen Modellen (Z.B. Stella FE) rastet der Bügel förmlich ein. 
Bei meiner alten Pilkrolle habe ich sogar die Bügelfeder entfernt, weil es einfach zu teuer und gefährlich wurde. 
Klappe den Bügel eh immer per Hand um. 
Kann auch helfen vor dem Wurf auf die Kurbelstellung zu achten. 
Bei leichtlaufenden Rollen dreht sich die Kurbel beim Wurf mit, und löst so den Bügelmechanismus aus. 
Petri


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, war eine Tuf Line XP, ich meine die ist mit ca. 80Lbs angegeben. Wenn Du voll durchziehst und dann blokiert was, hält keine Schnur zuverlässig. Mit ner dickeren Schnur behälst Du nur den ein oder anderen Köder mehr.

Rolle war eine (neu gekaufte, gebrauchte) Slammer 460, habe mit meinen "eigenen" Slammers keine Probleme. Behalte das mal im Blick.

Gewichte lagen um 80g, aber wie gesagt, voll durchgeheizt,  mit einer Multirolle kann ich so nicht durchziehen, oder bei jedem dritten Wurf ist der Köder weg, wegen Perrückenbildung.

Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah!
Meine Köder wiegen oft locker das Doppelte, und meine Schnur ist halb so dünn. 
Dann spare ich mir den Schnurwechsel. 
Mit der 360er Slammer hatte ich auch schon Perücken. 
Dafür ist die Schnurverlegung aber auch so ziemlich die einzige Schwäche dieser Rolle. 
Ich liebe sie. 
Petri


----------



## zandi2 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste bessere Fisch dieses Jahr  ! :q


----------



## captn-ahab (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr sehr geiles Foto!!! Petri


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carpkeeper schrieb:


> Dere Leute ,
> 
> 
> hier ein Video eines Huchens der durch Zufall an meine 5er Fliegenrute gelangt ist  !
> ...



Fettes Petri zum Huchen und sehr spannendes Video! #6


----------



## vermesser (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das mit dem Huchen is ja mal geil  . Super.


----------



## carpkeeper (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute !

Petri Dank , freut mich wenn euch das Video gefällt. :m

Hoffe ich kann dieses Jahr noch einen richtig Dicken dran kriegen , es wurden letztes Jahr schöne Exemplare gefangen.

Meine Cam habe ich so gut wie immer am Mann und werde natürlich berichten wenn sich was tut.

Petri und LG aus Bayern


----------



## Bronto (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Starkes Video und Fisch natürlich #6Petri !

Was für eine Cam benutzt Du ?


----------



## carpkeeper (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri , 

Die Cam ist die Sony HDR AS-15 .

Mittlerweile gibts ja schon midestens zwei Nachfolgermodelle mit noch besserem Bildstabilisator aber ich habe die nun schon drei Jahre und bin ganz zufrieden !
Kann per WiFI mit dem Smartphone gesteuert werden hat FullHD Auflösung , und was auch ganz Interessant ist ist die Superslowmotion mit 60Bildern/sec.
Die Nachfolger sind auf jeden auch zu empfelen !

VG


----------



## Seele (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carpkeeper schrieb:


> Dere Leute ,
> 
> 
> hier ein Video eines Huchens der durch Zufall an meine 5er Fliegenrute gelangt ist  !
> ...




Sehr sehr geil, und wirklich super schonender Umgang mit dem Fisch. Allen Respekt. Petri.


----------



## Arki2k (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Gott - Ich darf hier auch mal was posten - Ick freu mir!

2 Stunden auf Zander unterwegs gewesen - Nichts 

Durch Zufall jemanden im Netz getroffen,  der auf Hecht wollte, also ich schnell nach Hause, die Wathose,  die ich seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr an hatte (Wie habe ich da früher reingepasst!?) geholt und das erstmal auf Hecht und dann im Wasser am Schilfgürtel entlang. 
Komisches Gefühl und wenn der Biss kommt - BAM sehr geil [emoji14]

55 und 35cm - Aber meine ersten Hechte [emoji14] 
Nächstes Mal weiß ich worauf ich mich einlasse,  dann habe ich auch alles griffbereit - So im Wasser etwas komplizierter alles


----------



## Arki2k (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hm da nach ich vor Freude gleich einen Kopfstand  Sorry - Bin am Handy


----------



## motocross11 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War Heut in der Mittagspause los und wollt bissel die Hechte ärgern. Ich bekam auch einen ans Band leider konnte der Kollege sich bei 3 Bissen jedesmal wieder los schütteln. Leider handelte es sich um eine schöne Mutti jenseits der Metermarke was die Sache für mich extrem schwer gemacht hat[emoji24]. Aber morgen hab ich mehr Zeit und dann geht's ran


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Endlich bin ich auch mal dran. 
Schöne 40er Goldforelle. 
Petri


----------



## Kaka (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Ich hoffe du hast released! :m


----------



## nikobellic1887 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Endlich bin ich auch mal dran.
> Schöne 40er Goldforelle.
> Petri




Sieht irgendwie nach nem großem Gummifisch aus |supergri


----------



## topbiss (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von vier Hechtbissen konnten leide nur einer verwandelt werden. Des weiteren gingen zwei Barsche ans Band. Ein gelungener Vormittag.


----------



## laxvän (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Woche konnte ich auch meinen ersten Zander der Saison fangen.



Mit 91 cm auch noch PB


----------



## whatup (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch! Petri !!!


----------



## Topic (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

teure forelle |supergri 65 € für son ding hinzulegen is schon fett ^^ ich liebäugel grad mit der 30 cm variante..mir fehlt nur das passende tackle zum werfen |rolleyes..hatte letzte woche den ersten biss auf der 20 cm auf sicht..wahr schon geil als die forelle mitmal im hechtmaul verschwand und ich nicht angeschlagen habe #q..naja Montag gehts wieder los..


----------



## Guinst (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gab mal wieder ein paar Rapfen heut morgen. Der größte hatte immerhin 70cm.


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

da isser - der erste Hecht meines Lebens...

mit 65 cm nicht der Größte und mit 1,8 kg auch nicht der Schwerste, aber er wird immer der erste Hecht sein...






Nur das mit dem Filetieren muss ich noch ein wenig über - mehr kam nicht raus...


----------



## motocross11 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab heut nen gemischten Tag erlebt. Konnte zwar 3 Hechte landen (80, 64 und 40) aber 4 sind mir ausgestiegen und 2 weitere Attacken haben nicht gesessen. Bei den Aussteigern waren auch 2 richtig gute Fische dabei[emoji24]. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Bellyboat entjungfert. Auf der -15g WG-Rute hat der Bursche ordentlich getobt!


----------



## Alex1860 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heute Bellyboat entjungfert. Auf der -15g WG-Rute hat der Bursche ordentlich getobt!



Petri is des nicht kalt zurzeit?


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Alex1860 schrieb:


> Petri is des nicht kalt zurzeit?



Das haben jetzt schon einige gefragt 
Bei uns im Mainabschnitt liegt die Maintemperatur aktuell bei 18-20 Grad, also ich würde sagen bei dem ekligen Sonnenschein der letzten Tage genau richtig.
Kalt is nur, wenn man raus kommt, und der Wind geht. Aber sonst auch ohne Wathose voll ok! :m#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





 Kann auch noch einen schönen Hecht melden. Gefangen auf einen Prototypen der eigentlich zum Zanderangeln gedacht ist. Gefangen an der Lippe in NRW. Noch eine Woche dann ist der Zander hier wieder offen.:k


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Erlkönig sozusagen 
Petri!


----------



## Tobi92 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut mal wieder am Bach unterwegs gewesen. Neben ner schönen Refo gab's auch ne geile Bachforelle.
50cm geballte Energie machen an so ner leichten Rute schon Spaß


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Forelle! #6

Kann leider nur mit Barschen heut aufwarten. Klein waren sie auch, aber dafür machen sie ja so viel Spaß.


----------



## Double2004 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute zwei schöne Hechte (69cm und 81cm) in einem kleinen Fluss auf Wobbler.


----------



## motocross11 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend nochmal für 1 1/2 Stunden an den See und 3 Hechte rausgekitzelt. 1 war so klein, dass ich ihn nicht fotografiert habe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spezi.aale (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der echte Räuber. * |uhoh:


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2015)

Bei uns heute 3 Zander und 2 Barsche. 2 Fische noch verlorn und ne Hand voll Fehlbisse. Sehr gut gelaufen!


----------



## spezi.aale (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Vorzeig Beifänge. 

1.)




2.)




3.)




+ 
Noch einpaar weiterer, aber die will keiner sehen.


----------



## Harry84 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

konnte im Urlaub meinen ersten Wels fangen:vik:

Wir waren mit dem Bungalowboot auf der Havel unterwegs. Dieser Fisch war die Krönung einer herrlichen Woche in unbeschreiblich schöner Natur und ein riesen Erlebnis für uns alle...einfach herrlich!
155 cm 25kg, gebissen auf Köfi garniert mit 15 Tauwürmern an der Reißleine.





Gruß und Petri an alle anderen...


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri geil!!!#6


----------



## Promachos (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Harry,

am schönsten finde ich den Gesichtsausdruck deines Sohnes! So wird der anglerische Nachwuchs rekrutiert...#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## gizzmo2k (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mittlerer Hecht von gestern  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Pipo_ (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir ging heute dieser Saibling an Band, an einer superleichten Rute mit 2-5g Wurfgewicht und einer sehr dünnen Schnur hat der echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## captn-ahab (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Harry, genau so erhoffe ich mir auch die Leidenschaft meines Filius zu erwecken.


----------



## Lümmy (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute auch mal losgewesen. u.a. diese beiden Damen ans Band bekommen. 103 und 95 cm:vik:


----------



## AnglerBW15 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein super Hecht Lümmy


----------



## Stephan203 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster guter Barsch dieses Jahr und mit 44 cm auch mein größter bisher.
Das war dem Hund auch nicht geheuer 



Gruß


----------



## ossi85 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Hecht aus meinem Vereisgewässer vom Wochenende.
85 cm


----------



## Dermeineeine (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger. Schöne Fische dabei.

Gestern endlich mal wieder einen Barsch gefangen, auf Gummi. Und die neue ValleyHill Buzztricks BC eingeweiht.
Hab kein Foto gemacht, ging sofort wieder zurück.
Durch den Pegel um die 4 Meter bei uns in Köln waren viele gute Stellen nicht begehbar. Hoffentlich gehts jetzt bald richtig los


----------



## motocross11 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. War vorhin für 45 min am See. Erst hatte ich 2 Aussteiger und dann blieb dieser schöne Fisch hängen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siever (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin am Pfingstwochenende am Plöner See unterwegs gewesen und muß sagen, dass sich die katastrophale Hinfahrt am Ende doch gelohnt hat. Wir konnten mit drei Leuten an zwei Tagen 20 Hechte fangen, davon zwei 1,07m und keiner unter 75cm. Dazu noch einige Aussteiger und Fehlbisse. Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl ( ich habe keine Ahnung, warum einige Bilder schief angezeigt werden...).


----------



## phirania (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Booh eh da hat er wieder zugeschlagen...
Petri Siever.#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle bei den tollen Fischen :m



Siever schrieb:


> Ich bin am Pfingstwochenende am Plöner See unterwegs gewesen und muß sagen, dass sich die katastrophale Hinfahrt am Ende doch gelohnt hat.


War ja klar das du da wieder die Fische raus haust. Sehr schön 

Dann sollte ich den Plöner See auch mal ausprobieren. Die Eltern meiner Freundin wohnen in der Nähe, demnach gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten. Soweit ich weiß geht aber nur Paddelboot?


----------



## Siever (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß geht aber nur Paddelboot?


Wir haben uns das Wochenende mit einem Besuch bei Arnulf Ehrchen, der als Guide offiziell mit Motor fahren darf, und dem Mieten eines einfachen Ruderbootes aufgeteilt. Geschleppt, geworfen, tief, flach- hat alles funktioniert. Einen Motor brauchst du also nicht zwingend. Empfehlen würde ich dir aber Köder über 30cm und ein Echolot...


----------



## drathy (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! 

Nachdem es letztes Jahr eher mau bei mir mit den Stachelrittern war, hatte ich gestern einen guten Einstieg in die Saison. 73cm war der Gute und biss auf einen StintShad in orange/schwarz.

Zuvor biss noch einer kleinerer vor meinen Füßen im Flachwasser an der Oberfläche, blieb aber nicht hängen und nen Zupfer gab's auch noch. Anschließend habe ich noch einen direkt vor mir an der Oberfläche einen Zander gesehen, der irgendwas von der Oberfläche aufgesammelt, aber nicht gejagt hat...sowas habe ich in 25 Jahre Angeln noch nicht gesehen!|kopfkrat#c Bin mir aber zu 98% sicher, dass es ein Zander war...und ein paar Würfe später biss "er" dann ziemlich genau an der Stelle...:m

Kurioserweise passierte das alles an einer Stelle auf einer Fläche von vllt. 9m²...auch das hab ich noch nicht erlebt...|rolleyes


----------



## Carpdr (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Dennis,

schöne Fische und Danke für den Bericht
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Siever (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jan32 schrieb:


> Hast du die alle mit dem oben auf dem Foto abgebildeten weiß-blauen Gummi gefangen?



Mit dem Köder in der Farbe waren es 6 Hechte, in der Farbkombination "Rot- Motoroil" waren es 4...  Ist der Sucker NG von Iron Claw


----------



## Carphunter-SL (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,
das Teil wird auch einfach hinter dem Boot geschleppt?

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Siever (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo,  das geht wohl auch sehr gut. Habe vor dem 1m langem Vorfach ein 60g Blei vorgeschaltet. So lief der Köder zwischen 6 und 8m...
Das Dingen lässt sich mit einer kräftigen Rute aber auch sehr gut werfen. Einfach einkurbeln, ein bisschen ziehen und sacken lassen und dann knallts.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

40er "Flutschbarsch" aus der Ems auf Stellfisch mit 15cm Rotauge am Samstag.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger

Bei dem Testangeln ist dieser unverhofft hervor gekommen, trotz Stahlvorfach .... Zielfisch war Hecht....


----------



## Trollwut (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte heute 2 Burschen erwischen. Somit hab ich alle Räuber außer Waller vom BB erwischt. Wieder aber ging auf Naturfarben nichts.


----------



## pike-81 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Geile Strecke Sievers. 
Fettes Petri Heil!
War bisher zweimal auf dem Plöner. 
Einmal PB, wir mußten uns zu zweit in die Ruder legen. 
Einmal Abbruch: Dollen aus dem Boot gebrochen. 
Der See ist echt heftig. 
War schon auf einigen Gewässern, weil ich Gastangler bin. 
Aber so schlimm wie da, ist es nirgends. 
Die riesigen Boote und der krasse Wind auf der großen Wasserfläche. 
Aber lohnt sich ja. 
Mal schauen, im Juni habe ich Urlaub, und die 40er Line Thru Trout ist geriggt. 
Petri


----------



## Kaka (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zur Abwechslung zu Bachforellen war ich heute mit einem Bekannten das erste mal überhaupt gezielt auf Barsch los. Wir haben einige gefangen. Und ein 30er durfte mit. Geschmacklich muss ich zugeben, ist das schon nochmal besser als Bachforelle.


----------



## pike-81 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was? Das Fleisch oder das Fischen?
Bachforelle und Barsch wandern bei mir auch ausnahmsweise ab und an in die Küche. 
Barsch filetiert und paniert, Forelle in Alufolie im Ofen.


----------



## Kaka (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kulinarisch betrachtet. Für mich Zander und Barsch Champions League, danach Forelle.


----------



## man1ac (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da hab ich mir doch gedacht dass der Herr Kaka seinen Prachtburschen hier postet 


Ansonsten kann ich dem so zu 100% zustimmen - auch wenn mir Zander noch fehlt  ! So unglaublich lecker die Punks (zu Ihrem Leidwesen muss ich zugeben )

Damit meine PB auf 32,5 angehoben :m


----------



## vermesser (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine kleine Geschichte, von einem der auszog, mit Boot und Kumpel Räuber zu ärgern- oder warum man niemals nie aufgeben darf |supergri .

Gestern war geplant mit einem Kumpel und seinem Boot auf einem der örtlichen, schwer zugänglichen Waldseen und seinem Boot Hechte und Barsche zu ärgern. Also pünktlich Feierabend gemacht und gegen 17.00 fertig gepackt gewartet...17.05...keiner da...17.10...keiner da...17.15 den Kollegen mal angerufen. "Was, wir wollten heute?? Scheixxe!! Ich sitz auf´m See auf Karpfen! Sorry!!! Dat wird heute nix!" #q .

Was tun? Aufgeben? Kram in Keller räumen?? Nein, niemals!! Ab an den geplanten See, ein paar sumpfige Stellen gibt es ja, Watstiefel sind vorhanden. Also Auto holen, alles einpacken...gegen 18.30 stand ich tatsächlich noch am Wasser.

Erste Stelle...besetzt  . Damit schrumpften die verfügbaren Angelplätze doch gleich noch weiter...hmm...

Na wir lassen uns ja nicht entmutigen...nach einigen dutzend Würfen gab es an einer der Sumpfstellen doch tatsächlich einen Biss...und einen Hecht. Ok, nicht groß, aber schon mal nicht Schneider.

Weiter gehts...Mist...nächste Stelle total versumpft...kein angeln möglich...ok, eine gibts noch.

Und siehe da...gleich beim ersten Wurf stieg erneut ein Hecht ein, etwas größer als der erste.

Nach einigen Köderwechseln und einem weiteren Fehlbiss habe ich dann relativ zufrieden meinen Kram gepackt...zwei Hechte unter erschwerten Bedingungen in ca. 1,5 Stunden Angelzeit...man will mal nicht meckern  .


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.#6
Das sind dann auch die Fische,an die man sich lange erinnert.


----------



## motocross11 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend nochmal los gewesen für 2 Stunden. So richtig in Beisslaune waren die Hechte nicht. 2 Aussteiger und dann den Burschen hier. Erst hatte er auf einen Spinnerbait gebissen, stieg dann aus. Dann wechselte ich auf einen Jerk in Firetiger und siehe da erster Wurf und er ist draufgehämmert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatup (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sach ma, Motocross - hast du 'n Abo für dicke Damen? [emoji23]  Petri! Du kriegst ja regelmäßig richtig schöne Fische raus. Respekt! [emoji106] 
(p.s.: wie tief ist denn ungefähr dein See, wenn man fragen darf?)


----------



## motocross11 (28. Mai 2015)

Danke, ja zur Zeit läuft es ganz gut. War jetzt 10 mal los in den letzten 3 Wochen und hab dabei 25 Hechte erwischt. Leider auch eben so viele oder mehr verloren. Unter anderem auch 4 Geschätzte Meterfische. War noch nicht mit dem Boot drauf. Aber ich denke der Bereich den ich befische is max. 2,5 m tief. Der Andere Seeteil dürfte tiefer sein, da dort noch Kies gefördert wird. 
Die Fische Stehen alle noch dicht an den Schilfkanten, in 1-1,70m Tiefe. Selten beißt mal einer weiter draußen. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spezi.aale (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

HI.

Läuft bei Dir, Petri. 

Da schäme ich mich ja schon fast, mit dem hier...  :k





Grüße #h


----------



## motocross11 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich denke mit so nem schönen Barsch braucht man sich nicht schämen. Dickes Petri[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,

Ende Maerz habe ich mein Fischereischein bei Herr Fries von angelschein-dresden.de gemacht. Mein 10j Sohn hatte schon im letzten September seinen Jugendfischereischein bekommen.

Mehr oder minder gezwungen durch die Raubfischschonzeit, waren wir schon einige Male mit der Feeder auf Friedfische unterwegs. Erste Erfolge stellten sich ein, man verbrachte moegliche freie Zeit am Wasser und lernte die Hausgewaesser kennen. So konnten wir dann auch schnell Brassen und Karpfen landen, die noch gerade so in den Kescher passten 

Raubfischschonzeit zu Ende, es ging los. Erste Bachforellen gefangen, ganz gosses Kino, macht mir richtig Spass #6. Aber ein Hecht sollte es auch sein. In den Hausgewaessern - Schneider. Kein Problem, wir sind ja lernfaehig ...

Ueber Himmelfahrt ging es mit dem Hausfloss an die Havel. Tolle Gegend. Viel Fisch, dazu gibt es spaeter ein ExtraFred.

Pfingstmontag Frei. Mit Freunden verabredet und mit dem Boot frueh zeitig auf den Teich, mal schauen ob es da mit Hechten wird. Dem Jungen habe ich noch eine 2.40er Steckrute *Cormoran Black Master Spin 2,40m 10-40g* geholt, denn an der Havel ist ihm mit seiner guenstigen 2.70er Telerute nach einer Stunde Gummis werfen bald der Arm abgefallen. Schoene Rute fuer das Geld, macht auch mir Spass :q
Auf dem Wasser dann: Leider absolute Windstille und nix los. Gegen 10:00 wollten wir abbrechen, angesagt war: *Jeder noch 5 Wuerfe*. Gummi fliiiiiieg.
2ter Wurf - RUMS. Schoen ran gepumpt, kein Fisch an der Oberflaeche zu sehen, da zeichnete es sich schon ab was es wird:  Mein erster Zander ueberhaupt, und dann so ein Prachtkerl, ein Traum. Gummi voll eingelutscht. |stolz:
Danach ging es nach Hause, der Junge wollte noch mal an unseren Bach. Da hat er dann doch noch mit seiner neuen Rute ein paar Barsche mit dem kleinen Spinner ueberlisten koennen, die Doebel die man sah waren allerdings schlauer :q
Was fuer ein schoener Tag :vik:#6


----------



## whatup (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Inni! Hey, super Einstand! Dickes Petri und weiterhin viel Freude beim Fischen mit deinem Sohnemann [emoji106]

Nicht der Fangerfolg ist das Entscheidende bei solchen Touren, sondern die Freude an diesem geilen Hobby mit dem Sohn, denke ich [emoji108]  

Trotzdem geil, dass ihr so schnell einen Zander überlisten konntet!

Viel Freude noch euch Beiden beim Fischen!

Gruß whatup [emoji112]


----------



## motocross11 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schnell mal in der Mittagspause für 20 min am Wasser gewesen, leider wollte die Dame die im Kraut raubte nicht beißen. Stattdessen bis dieser gut 45 cm kleine Kamerad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend beim Aalangeln das dritte mal in Folge einen Zander auf Wurm gefangen. Ordentliche Größe mit65cm. Die anderen bei den letzten Malen waren 47 und 52. die haben schmacht nach getaner Arbeit. Bis zum 1.6 sind ja nur noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal direkt meine neue Combo eingeweiht mit diesem schönen 34er. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayron (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Im Moment wollen die Barsche einfach nicht, aber dafür gab es den ersten Rheinhecht.


----------



## pike-81 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Wow! 
Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt mit der Schnur. 
Oder täuscht das Bild?
Petri


----------



## ayron (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Wow!
> Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt mit der Schnur.
> Oder täuscht das Bild?
> Petri



Die ist erst im Kescher ins Maul gerutscht -denke ich. Haken saß auf gegenüberliegenden Seite außen in der Spalte. An der Schnur war deshalb auch kaum was zu sehen.
Aber Glück ist da trotzdem immer nötig. Zum Glück ist der Hecht noch so selten, dass es wirklich die Ausnahme ist. War mein erster im zweiten Jahr am Rhein.


----------



## hans21 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf der Suche nach dem Rhein-Hecht heute Morgen viertel nach 6 ...




knapp vorbei




Glück gehabt kleiner, Schonzeit.

Zander scheinen gerade gut zu gehen, die Woche hatte ich schon mal einen (richtig schönen) auf einen gefundenen Blinker "Spinnex Atom". Kennt den einer?


----------



## ayron (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hans21 schrieb:


> Zander scheinen gerade gut zu gehen, die Woche hatte ich schon mal einen (richtig schönen) auf einen gefundenen Blinker.



Ja Zander gehen echt gut grade! Ab Montag sind sie dann wahrscheinlich wieder verschwunden


----------



## motocross11 (30. Mai 2015)

Kleiner Hecht in der Mittagspause. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spezi.aale (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit so nem schönen Barsch braucht man sich nicht schämen. Dickes Petri[emoji106



Petri Dank, hört man gerne. #h
Gute Fänge für die nächste Zeit wünsch ich dir. |wavey:

p.s: Auch wenn es keinen interessiert.
Gestern mal geschaut was die Aale so am Rhein machen... 
Einen verloren einen konnte ich verhaften. :g






pps.: Wie schrecklich, ich mit Grippe aussehe. |rolleyes

Grüße spezi.aale


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner 82 er Hecht für die Küche.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Saisonstart mit einem 90er


----------



## hans21 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Hechten!

Nachdem es gestern bei mir zum Hecht nicht gereicht hat hab ich es heute morgen gleich noch mal versucht - andere Stelle, andere Köder. Was soll ich sagen?

Kurz nach 7:




Aha, selbes Spiel wie gestern, Stelle gewechselt, noch größerer Wobbler. 30 Minuten später:




Aha, größere Wobbler, größerer Zander. Beide schwimmen natürlich wieder. Ich hoffe auf ein Wiedersehen.

So gehts nicht weiter, Stelle gewechselt, jetzt 4er Spinner rot mit Feder. Was soll ich sagen, nach 10 Minuten ein Biss, schöner Zander.  Das wusste ich auch noch nicht, dass Zander auch auf Spinner gehen. Gott sei Dank hat er sich vor den Füßen selbst losgeschüttelt.

Feierabend, kein Bock nen Haufen Fische zu verangeln und ein schönes Frühstück lockte.

Nach einigen Hinweisen auch aus dem AB,  dass es im Rhein vermehrt Hechte gibt angele ich nur noch mit Stahl. Gefangen hab ich noch keinen. Und ich suche schon eher die ruhigeren Stellen und z.B. unter Bäumen. Kraut sieht man aktuell noch nicht wirklich, man ahnt es höchstens. Was mach ich falsch?

Es würd mich nicht wundern, wenn es ab nächster Woche nur noch Rapfen gibt.


----------



## ayron (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hans21 schrieb:


> Nach einigen Hinweisen auch aus dem AB,  dass es im Rhein vermehrt Hechte gibt angele ich nur noch mit Stahl. Gefangen hab ich noch keinen. Und ich suche schon eher die ruhigeren Stellen und z.B. unter Bäumen. Kraut sieht man aktuell noch nicht wirklich, man ahnt es höchstens. Was mach ich falsch?
> 
> Es würd mich nicht wundern, wenn es ab nächster Woche nur noch Rapfen gibt.



Kommt stark drauf an wo du angelst. In Köln sollen die Hechte vor allem um Häfen oder in der nähe von Flussmündungen zu finden sein.
In Bonn gibt es die wohl schon überall. Mir ist bis auf den von vorgestern auch noch keiner begegnet. Bin ich auch froh drum.


----------



## Sea-Trout (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hans21 schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Hechten!
> 
> Nachdem es gestern bei mir zum Hecht nicht gereicht hat hab ich es heute morgen gleich noch mal versucht - andere Stelle, andere Köder. Was soll ich sagen?
> 
> ...


Petri,

das Zander auf ungewöhnliche Köder beißen kommt zu dieser Zeit oft vor.Entweder weil sie noch ihre Nester bewachen und diese beschützen wollen oder weil sie noch ziemlich flach hocken und richtig Hunger haben kurz nach der Laichzeit.Dies Jahr ist das bei uns so kalt für diese Jahreszeit die sind zum 1. Juni sicher nicht alle durch in unseren Seen hier.


----------



## ayron (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> das Zander auf ungewöhnliche Köder beißen kommt zu dieser Zeit oft vor.Entweder weil sie noch ihre Nester bewachen und diese beschützen wollen oder weil sie noch ziemlich flach hocken und richtig Hunger haben kurz nach der Laichzeit.Dies Jahr ist das bei uns so kalt für diese Jahreszeit die sind zum 1. Juni sicher nicht alle durch in unseren Seen hier.



Im Rhein sind sie schon längst durch. Haben seit über 4 Wochen Temperaturen über 15°C.


----------



## hans21 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hätte auch erwartet, dass die Schonzeit mit genügend Reserve versehen ist. Tatsächlich habe ich genau wegen des Laichgeschäfts der Zander trotz hohem Angelfieber 2 Monate auf das Spinnfischen verzichtet. Als Ersatzdroge war ich einmal im Forellenpuff. War nicht dasselbe.


----------



## ronram (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*grins*
Spinnfischen in der heiligen Zanderschonzeit...böse

Friedfischangeln in der Barbenschonzeit...geil

Irgendwo passt das nicht :-D.


Und damits nicht OT wird, hier ein Raubfisch (42er BaFo):


----------



## Laubi (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit ein schöner Saibling.
Gebissen hat er auf einen schnell geführten, weißen Streamer.


----------



## Clasher (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Mein erster Hecht[emoji4] .
Die 2 oberen sind leider nicht von mir.
Alle 3 auf winzige Spinner gefangen.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## spezi.aale (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. #6

Trotz schlechten Wetter, "bestes Aal Wetter" einen Aal verloren und einen verhaftet. Ich könnte heulen. 





Grüße |wavey:


----------



## motocross11 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend gab es 2 Fische, nicht die größten aber wenigstens hat es gezuppelt[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern

Was ein geiler Angeltag!!
Samstag waren wir zu dritt in den Niederlanden um das Ende der Schonzeit zu zelebrieren.
An diesem Tag haben wir alles erlebt. Frust- und Glücksmomente. Sonne, Sturm, Regen, Hagel, Windstille und sogar einen Stromschlag ist mir durch den Arm geschossen. Und zur zweiten Hälfte des Tages gab es dann fast nur noch schönen Sonnenschein.

Aber der Tag hat auch viele Fische ans Band gebracht und es war ein Kopf an Kopf rennen unter uns dreien.

Zum Schluss sah es wie folgt aus:
Nils: 4 Barsche, davon einen richtig tollen Barsch. Ein tolles Ergebnis, wenn man bedenkt das Nils gerade erst angefangen ist und an diesem Tag seinen ersten Barsch überhaupt fangen konnte.
Steven: Mit 77cm den größten Hecht des Tages. Dazu noch 4 Barsche
Ich: 3 Hechte wovon 2 um die 70cm waren. Und 2 kleine Barsche.

Für jeden einzelnen Biss mussten wir kämpfen. Wir mussten viele Stellen anfahren und haben mit Wind und Wetter zu kämpfen gehabt. Am Ende haben wir aber einen unvergesslichen Tag am Wasser erleben dürfen.

DAS ist es, warum wir so viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen.
DAS ist angeln!

Fotos habe ich kaum gemacht, lediglich diesen einen Schnappschuss aus einer Videoaufnahme.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander deutlich über 80.


----------



## pike-81 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah!
Was für eine Wanne!
Was hast Du darin gefunden?
Satzkarpfen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War leer. Laich waren mini Stränge drin, entweder schon Neuer, oder noch Alter, der noch nicht vollständig zurückgebildet war.


----------



## Grizzl (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wo gefangen ?

Petriii


----------



## ayron (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1.6 auf geht's Zander :m


----------



## phirania (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Werde gleich auch mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## ZanderKalle (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Zandersaison Eröffnung war mehr als erfolgreich.... Konnte 5 Zander darunter ein 80er und ein Rapfen mit 70cm zum landgang überreden,und das alles in 2 Stunden.
Mussten leider schon wieder um 7 abbrechen.... Sonst wäre noch mehr gegangen.
Highlight war Natürlich der 80er Zander der richtig gut gekämpft hat 3-4 fluchten von ca. 25m :-D 
So kann die Saison gerne weitergehen!!!
Alle gefangen auf von mir selbst gemachten Gummis, BigZetti und MiniZetti (ZanderKalle softbaits) Designs.... FireTiger, Pearly yellow tail und Night Edition.










































Mfg.  ZanderKalle


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Bilder mit Fisch Kalle!
Verdammt dickes Petri.


----------



## brauni (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









	

		
			
		

		
	
Dickes Petri an alle Fänger! Super Fische! Hier auch mal wieder ein paar von mir!


----------



## brauni (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und noch ein paar:q


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammerfänge 
Petri


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leck mich doch am......!
Meinen größten Respekt.


----------



## alp06 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Willkommen Ende der Schonzeit.
War zwei Stunden am Rhein. Danke Rhein


----------



## Minddrill (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow es geht ja direkt super los bei euch mit den Zandern 
Donnerstag versuche ich auch mein Glück. Das Wetter verspricht viel!

Petri Leute!


----------



## olli81 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr geile Fische dabei!!!!
Petri zusammen. 

Hab es seit über ner Woche nicht mehr ans Wasser geschafft. ,ich hoffe das ich die tage mal zeit freischaufeln kann.


----------



## bream (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

klein aber fein. hat sich einen 5" köder rein gehauen. ganz schön gierig der kleine


----------



## Dermeineeine (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger. Richtige Klopper dabei!


Bin gestern in die Zandersaison gestartet. Leider kein Zander.
Aber immerhin was mit Stacheln


----------



## RayZero (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle #6

Wollte gestern eigentlich auch einen Räuber posten, hatte aber nicht sollen sein :q - egal, dafür geilstes Wetter :k


----------



## vermesser (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri auch von mir. Ich habe gestern das erste Mal seit langem einfach komplett geschneidert. Nix. Niente. Nada. Kein Kontakt, kein Biss, kein Nachläufer...kaum Bewegung im Wasser. 

Irgendwas war gestern nicht passig. 

Da es hier ziemlich windig war, geh ich davon aus, dass der Wetterwechsel bzw. der relativ stark schwankende Luftdruck ihnen das Maul vernagelt haben.


----------



## alp06 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zusammen. Baby von Gestern, geknallt Wie der Papa.


----------



## ameisentattoo (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Montag die Zandersaison eröffnet.
8 Bisde, dabei blieben 3 Schniepel hängen.


----------



## kernell32 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich mach ja nur selten Fotos, aber hier konnte ich nicht wiederstehen :vik:






gute 82cm, hat an der Barschkombo 5-20g ordentlich Krawall gemacht :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​



















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner Mai: *
Felix K.

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## Fury87 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war am 01.06 zum Start der Zandersaison auch los, und konnte 4 Zander bis knapp 60cm Fangen und 3 Barsche bis 40cm! War also ein ganz guter Start in die Saison!


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann mich auch nicht beklagen.





















Dazu gabs noch zwei Nachwuchszettis.

Mein Kumpel hatte noch einige Bisse und ebenfalls Nachwuchs.

Petri Leute.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Gestern die spontane Idee gehabt noch für 2 Stunden nach Holland rüber zu fahren, ehe ich meine Freundin vom Bahnhof abholen muss. Beste Idee 

Bild ist leider alles andere als Top. Hatte Kamera nur mit Stativ aufgebaut und den "Film" Knopf gedrückt. Und daraus ein Bild ausschneiden... naja. Gibt es das Bild halt im Redneck Style ^^

(Und Ja, die Haare wachsen auf der falschen Kopfseite >.<)


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische mal wieder. Daumen hoch. 

Bieber@

Dann Schneid doch mal alles ab.


----------



## spezi.aale (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an alle. 

















Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Rhöde (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöne Fische die da zum Saisonstart gefangen wurden.
Diesen herrlich, makellosen Barsch mußte ich einfach vor ein paar Wochen zum Fototermin einladen |supergri.


----------



## ossi85 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute zwei sehr schöne Hechte gefangen. 86 und 95 cm
Das Foto ist vom 95er


----------



## ossi85 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch der 86er


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geht ja richtig rund hier!
Petri Heil allen anderen Fängern.
Mir ist heute vom BB ein ü80er Flusshecht entkommen, mein Kollege hat nen Zander verloren und nen Mikrobarsch konnte ich noch erwischen.
Aber praller Sonnenschein bei rund 34° Grad waren jetzt auch nicht so die optimalen Vorraussetzungen.
Dafür hats heute morgen um dreiviertel 5 endlich mim Waller geklappt.
Auf die Matte hat er mir Maiskrümmel und Boiliebrei gekotet. Könnte die Erklärung für die ausbleibenden Weißfischfänge sein.

After sehr geschwollen, Kugelbauch und erste Bissspuren auf dem Rücken. Die stehen kurz davor!


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ging mir unter anderem dieser 1100 Gramm schwere Irrläufer an das 15 cm Rotauge an der zanderstellfischrute. Auch gut...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute einen 81er Zander


----------



## hanzz (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen.

War gestern am Rhein.

4 kleine 






2 Mitte/Ende 50, wovon einer n richtiger Stier war











N kleiner Barsch







Nachdem ne gehakte Brasse von 55 ein riesen Theater gemacht hat, hab ich die Stelle gewechselt und da gab's zum Abschluss noch n 73er.


----------



## hans21 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rhein Zander läuft aktuell sehr gut. Gestern morgen innerhalb von 30 Minuten ein paar schöne Fänge gehabt die mir bis auf einen...




mit dem richtigen Küchenmaß für 2, irgendwie wieder in Wasser geflutscht sind. Dann begann die Pechsträhne. Erst verliere ich mein Opinel in der Steinpackung, dann reiße ich mir meinen Lieblingswobbler (aus der Krabbelkiste für 2,99) ab und dann rutsche ich auf dem Buhnenkopf über einen algenbewachsenen Stein aus und leg mich voll hin. Trotzdem weiter geangelt. Heute morgen verlangte mein Knie dringend nach einem Orthopäden.


----------



## Lümmy (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es diesmal keine Riesen, dafür aber viele Mittlere...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil und Glückwunsch an die Fänger, da kommt jetzt richtig was zusammen langsam ;-)

Und danke fürs einstellen der Fänge!


----------



## danig (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle.

Gestern sehr früh mein erster Zander seit 3 jahren  (leider nur ein sehr schlechtes Bild)
vorgestern gabs noch 2 Hechte mit 60 und 65cm.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## laxvän (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!
Ich konnte heute auch  mal wieder einen Zander überlisten und da er im Gegensatz zum letzten Zander auch noch ein schönes Küchenmaß hatte, bekam er eine Einladung zum Essen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein paar von heute......


----------



## whatup (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt! Du scheinst dein Gewässer richtig gut zu kennen und über die nötige Ausdauer zu verfügen, Tommi [emoji106] 

Mal wieder ein paar Klasse Fische, die du fangen konntest! Dickes Petri.


----------



## Dermeineeine (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, die Zandersaison geht ja gut los.
Gestern 2 Zander knapp über dem Schonmaß. Heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein wieder einer.
Aber die Größe stimmt noch nicht ganz.


----------



## warenandi (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch,.... Hier kommen wieder Fische raus... |schild-g und Dickes Petri an alle.
Ich muss auch mal wieder rauskommen.


----------



## Boko (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir durfte Gestern mein erster Barsch in passender Küchengörße mit


----------



## warenandi (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Boko schrieb:


> Bei mir durfte Gestern mein erster Barsch in passender Küchengörße mit



Na dann Petri und Guten Hunger...:m


----------



## erik88 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letztes we gabs fehlbisse und austeiger ohne Ende aber Nen 71 blieb doch noch hängen.






Gestern Abend kam dann endlich mein ü 80 zetti. Gefreut wie bolle und der gute hatte 85 cm. So kanns gern weiter gehen.






Sorry für die hässliche Bearbeitung aber ihr wisst ja selber wie das is sobald ne Stelle aufm Bild erkannt wird....


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich darf auch wieder einen vermelden:




Besonders interessant fand ich aber seine Narben.
Auf der Flanke n Abdruck von nem Maul eines bestimmt rund 1,80ers und auf dem Kopf eine von einem vllt. maximal 70er. Die treibens wohl sehr bunt :m


----------



## motocross11 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Bei mir gab es Heut beim 2ten gezielten Versuch den ersten Zander. 57cm hatte der Gute, schwimmt natürlich wieder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (8. Juni 2015)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri zu den tollen Fischen.  War gestern am Rhein.  4 kleine  2 Mitte/Ende 50, wovon einer n richtiger Stier war  N kleiner Barsch  Nachdem ne gehakte Brasse von 55 ein riesen Theater gemacht hat, hab ich die Stelle gewechselt und da gab's zum Abschluss noch n 73er.



Worauf hast du den 73er in der Dunkelheit gefangen?

Gruß
Timo 

Schöne Fische dabei! Petri!!!!


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
 sieht nach dem Stint Shad von MB-Fishing,
 in green-Tomato aus.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Worauf hast du den 73er in der Dunkelheit gefangen?
> 
> Gruß
> Timo
> ...


Des war n Wobbler. Spro Ikiru.
Als Gummi will Stint bei mir nicht, Shaker läuft ganz gut.


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sorry, ich war beim Zander von Motocross.
 Du hast natürlich recht.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Siever (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische dabei!#6 So langsam geht`s endlich wieder richtig los.
 Ich hatte von Sonntag bis Sonntag insgesamt nur 4 Stunden Zeit zu angeln. Das macht mich wahnsinnig. Immerhin gingen in der kurzen Zeit schöne Fische ans Band. Allein zu fotografieren ist allerdings doof...


----------



## pike-81 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Das ganze Wichenende mit meinem Kumpel durchgeangelt. 
Am Ende stand es 7-2 für mich. 
Dafür hatte er den Besten mit 88cm. 
Hab am Ende noch den einzigen Biß beim Freiwasserschleppen versemmelt. 
Hier der einzige vorzeigbare Hecht von mir:






Petri


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri
Mir bleiben zur Zeit nur die kleinen. Um so schöner sind die Fangfotos von Euch.


----------



## motocross11 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Angelmann67 ja ist der Stint in Green Tomato, allerdings in 9 cm. Die Stinte von MB Fishing sind bei uns an der Elbe einfach ne Bank. Kumpel von mir hat in der ersten Woche nach der Schonzeit 8 Zander verhaftet, 2 ü90, 1 ü80, 2 ü70, 1 ü60 und 2 kleine. 7 davon auf Green Tomato 1 auf Hot Greeny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1602 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, der erste sieht mal aus wie ne fette Mutation XD angelst du am Atomkraftwerk? Als wäre da irgendein Reptli/Leguan eingekreuzt.


----------



## Lümmy (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nochmal drei Fische der letzten Tage... Im Moment läufts#6 So kann die Saison gerne weitergehen...:k


----------



## jkc (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Maaaan Petri Leute! Angeln kann so kagge sein, wenn man nur Fangmeldungen anderer mit bekommt.|supergri



Bei mir selber lief es eher schleppend, der normal super Mai war zäh wie Karamell, hier und da mal ein Fisch, aber wirklich gute blieben aus.

Dann nen Zander-Saisonstart gehabt, der hoffen ließ, aber dann auch hier zähes Angeln bei dem jeder Biss, selbst von den kleinsten Schniepeln, viel Ausdauer erforderte. 

Einige Fotos sind dann aber doch entstanden - (Siever ich kenne Deine Probleme auch - haben aber doch auch was so nicht ganz makellose Einpersonenfotos; dass die Kollegen im Urlaub aber auch nicht mit einem um 4.50 Uhr aufstehen wollen. )




Der kleinste von vier 40+ Barschen, die allesamt an der Packung, vermutlich auf Grundeln lauerten.

Und der "beste"|uhoh: aller Zander mit geschätzten 55cm.



Angeln kann aber auch so geil sein - noch nicht mal gedanklich komplett am Wasser angekommen. Erster Wurf,
   ... zwei Kurbelumdrehungen
       ... und der Adrenalinspiegel direkt unter der Schädeldecke.

Zwar mit 1,33m auch nur ein Halbstarker, aber nach ca. 100 zielgerichteten Angeltagen mit ca. 500 Stunden, ohne an Land gebrachten Waller, darf sowas gefeiert werden.










Grüße, Petri JK


----------



## phirania (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal dickes Petri
Läuft doch bei dir.
Keine Angst um deine Finger.?


----------



## jkc (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, naja "läuft" ist anders, da stehen viele erfolglose Angelstunden dahinter. Und ja, bei der Landung habe ich mir gut überlegt, ob ich so dicht neben den Haken greife - ist aber alles gut gegangen, von einer kleinen, durch die Zahnreihe angerieben Hautstelle mal abgesehen, aber da braucht man keine Angst vor haben.

Danke, Grüße JK


----------



## Siever (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der JKC und seine Sandras (hab das Gefühl du fischst nichts anderes mehr)  #6  Geile Fische!! Vielleicht bekommen wir das am Wochenende ja mal wieder zusammen hin


----------



## phirania (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, naja "läuft" ist anders, da stehen viele erfolglose Angelstunden dahinter. Und ja, bei der Landung habe ich mir gut überlegt, ob ich so dicht neben den Haken greife - ist aber alles gut gegangen, von einer kleinen, durch die Zahnreihe angerieben Hautstelle mal abgesehen, aber da braucht man keine Angst vor haben.
> 
> Danke, Grüße JK



Beim Wels ins Maul greifen hatte ich auch schon das Vergnügen mir einen Haken in die Hand zu rammen....:r
Und der Wels ein kleiner von 85 cm,hat mir kräftig die Hand geschüttelt...:c
Das Erlebnis,sorgt immer für schlechtes Kopfkino bei mir.|uhoh:
Und jedes Gramm von dem Fisch wirkt dann doppelt...


----------



## Nevisthebrave (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Feierabendmutti von gestern…
mein längster drill bis jetzt. 4min 










zu groß für unsere kleine Familie.schwimmt wieder!


----------



## brown-eye1910 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann will ich auch mal 
Gestern Abend gab es die ersten beiden Zander der Saison und damit auch die ersten überhaupt für mich :m
War erstmals gezielt auf Zander unterwegs. Morgens ging erstmal gar nix, dann bin ich abends nochmal los und wollte bei zu starkem Wind und nach drei Hängern hintereinander schon fast gefrustet einpacken. 
Hab dann aber doch nochmal die Elbseite gewechselt, was die beste Entscheidung war. 
Erster Wurf, gleich einen Biss bekommen, der allerdings nur ein paar Sekunden hing. Dann kam ein paar Würfe später dieser 38er vorbei.


5 Minuten später ruckte es dann ordentlich in der Rute und ich bekam erstmals die berühmten Kopfstöße zu spüren 
Nach kurzem Drill lag ein schöner 63er Zander im Kescher. Der wurde versorgt und wird dann bald verspeist


----------



## spezi.aale (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Kleiner Pausencracker *


----------



## kreuzass (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> ...



Hi,
zunächst einmal ein dickes Petri zu der hübschen Dame! :m

Dennoch fühle ich mich auch gleichzeitig bemüßigt eine kleine, sanfte Kritik an deiner Handhabung mit dem Hecht zu äußern. Diese soll jedoch in keinem Falle deine Freude über den Fang schmälern, sondern eine Verbesserungsmöglichkeit aufzeigen.

Nun zu der Kritik:
Unglücklicherweise drückst du mit der einen Hand dem Hecht punktuell die Organe ein. Ist leider nicht die geschickteste Vorgehensweise, da du hiermit eine Verletzung der innere Organe hervorrufen kannst, welche dem Hecht letztenendes zum Verhängnis werden kann. Einfacher wäre es für dich und dem Hecht, ihn in Zukunft mehr in Richtung After zu greifen. Die Krux an der Sache ist die, dass du mögliche innere Verletzungen nicht sehen kannst und der Hecht zunächst auch davonschwimmt. Was danach passiert wirst du im Regelfall nicht mitbekommen.

Ansonsten: Tolle Fotos. Die sind dir generell sehr gut gelungen.

Und nochmal ein dickes Petri zum Fang.


----------



## man1ac (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gestern meinen ersten Zander überhaupt überlisten. War mehr Beifang beim Barscheln dafür war die Freunde umso größer :vik::vik: Zumal mein Wohnort nicht für Zander spricht 

57cm und 1470g :q

(das Bild täuscht bzw. verzerrt. Länge ist verbrieft)


----------



## Spiderpike (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber....petri zu den tollen Fängen!!!


----------



## Danocles (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein halbstarker vom Wochenende


----------



## Nevisthebrave (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heutiger Mittagspausenhecht..1,03m…









kurioser Biss. Angel wird ausgeworfen, Freundin ruft an, Köder macht n unfreiwilligen Spinnstop von einer Minute. Telefonat beendet, Köder eingeholt und n Meterhecht dran.
Also was lernen wir daraus? Spinnstops sind wichtig!!!

LG Marcel

LG Marcel


----------



## phirania (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri#6


----------



## denti (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sonntag bin ich mit einem Freund auch noch spontan losgezogen und nach ca. einer Stunde hatte ich einen 59,5cm Hecht an der Rute. Wirklich interessant war, dass der Hecht noch das Rotauge auf dem Foto im Maul hatte. 

Da es mein 2. Hecht überhaupt gewesen war (1. in der Schonzeit) wurde er mitgenommen und zuhause lecker verarbeitet  
Das Rezept "Bosses Hecht" findet ihr auf Chefkoch.de.


----------



## phirania (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht doch lecker aus..Petri.


----------



## Steven1985 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ü 40 Barsch und eine 50er Bafo mir 993g.  Beides aus eigenen Gewässern.


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Steven1985 schrieb:


> Ü 40 Barsch und eine 50er Bafo mir 993g.  Beides aus eigenen Gewässern.



Petri! Sind in deinem Gewässer alle BaFos so dunkel?


----------



## Steven1985 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht so extrem. Diese war schon sehr dunkel und auch sehr groß für das Bächlein. Sie stand unterhalb meines kleines Wehrs. Der Bach  ist nichtmal 20cm hoch. Und höchstens 3m breit.  Aber unter dem Wehr ist großes Becken


----------



## Köfi83 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Könnte am Sonntag auch endlich einen 62er Zander überlisten.


----------



## Carsten83 (10. Juni 2015)

Bei mir gab es heute nen 57er ausm Mjosa in Norwegen. Für nen kleinen Spaziergang am Ufer bin ich nicht unzufrieden


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bah, was eine geile Färbung/Zeichnung! Petri!

Grüße JK


----------



## kreuzass (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> ...



Chapeau! Wieder ein sehr tolles Exemplar. Petri!


----------



## motocross11 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab gestern Abend das Projekt "Zander mit Wobbler" eingeläutet. Leider hat wohl keiner den Zandern bescheid gesagt [emoji23]. Es gab 1 60er Rapfen und 1 75er Hecht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ossi85 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir Gabs gestern Abend nach einem Biss und einem Aussteiger noch ein Hecht auf Gummi. Geschätzt 75-80 cm. 
Foto ist leider nur schnell im Wasser gemacht da ich allein mit der wathose unterwegs war.


----------



## thomas1602 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

boah, da läufst du mit der Wathose? Bei uns in der Elbe, trau ich mich bei solchen Steinen nicht wirklich, Sturzgefahr ist mir da zu hoch.


----------



## ossi85 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die großen Steine fangen da grad erst an. Davor liegen vereinzelt mal ein paar,sonst is nur grober Kies.  Sieht auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als es ist.


----------



## spezi.aale (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Petri Männers :vik: 

Ich habe auch was von heute Morgen. :k*





*Grüße* #h


----------



## Tigersclaw (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander ca 70-75 cm.. da noch dunkel/schwarz ging der zurück 

Aber um die Zeit aber noch Laichzander? find ich recht spät


----------



## shafty262 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles später dies Jahr irgendwie. Petri zum Zander.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Deswegen empfehle ich jedem Rotaugen mit 15-30cm als Köfis beim Wallerangeln. Gibt geile Beifänge!
Petri RomanWürzburg


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern 

Hier ein kleiner Zander von vorgestern.
War eig auf Aal unterwegs, hab dann aber doch noch paar Würfe mit dem Testwobbler gemacht.


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs auch zwei Räuber bei einer Bullen Hitze. Vielleicht nicht gerade ideal zu der Zeit aber gebissen hats recht gut. Diese zwei Kameraden durfen den Landgang antreten. Bevor gleich wieder Gemecker kommt wegen der Haltung des Barsches, er wurde entnommen weil er, wie man auf dem Bild sieht, den Köder volley weg inhaliert hat.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Seele,

die Köder sehn ja interessant aus. Wie nennt sich denn so n Ding?
Hab sowas noch nie in nem Laden gesehn


----------



## thomas1602 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seele recycelt seine alten Rasierpinsel :m
Das nennt man nachhaltige Lebensweise:q


----------



## warenandi (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Seele recycelt seine alten Rasierpinsel :m
> Das nennt man nachhaltige Lebensweise:q



Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Schaum...:q


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir ist zur Zeit nicht viel los, hin und wieder mal n kleiner Hecht oder Zander...
 Heute beim frühen Spinnfischen versehentlich ne Ringelnatter erwischt...man war die wütend und dann hat die mich, meine Rute und meinen Köder noch mit ihrem Sekret vollgesprüht...das Zeug stinkt bestialisch, fast verwest...
 Danach bissen die Barsche aber genau auf den Köder :m
 Jetzt steht Tackle aber erst mal zum Lüften aufm Balkon #6


----------



## jranseier (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hey Seele,
> 
> die Köder sehn ja interessant aus. Wie nennt sich denn so n Ding?
> Hab sowas noch nie in nem Laden gesehn



Das Ding heißt Forellenzopf.

ranseier


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jranseier schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt Forellenzopf.
> 
> ranseier



Nee, in dem Fall heißt es Hecht- bzw. Barschzopf .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Bild mit dem Hecht sieht der Forellenzopf irgendwie aus wie ne tote Ratte


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Beim Bild mit dem Hecht sieht der Forellenzopf irgendwie aus wie ne tote Ratte



Genau deswegen sieht der auch so interessant aus. Hab schon öfters bei Hechten und kleinen Wallern Mäuse und Ratten im Bauch gefunden


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war heute an einem kleinen Weiher angeln - rausgesprungen ist der 70er Bursche...

hatte den Weiher schon ne halben Stunden mit nem Blinker bearbeitet - ohne Erfolg. Dann auf nen Wobbler gewechselt, ausgeworfen und beim 3. Kurbler hing er am Drilling...


----------



## LOCHI (14. Juni 2015)

Saalekaskade, 84cm vor einer Stunde.


----------



## spezi.aale (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





vor 4,5 stunden |wavey:   
Aale kann ich diesen Sommer von nun an vergessen...


----------



## Guinst (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut Morgen gab es mal wieder ein paar Rapfen. Hier zwei davon. Beide zwischen 60cm und 70cm lang, gefangen auf Rapala BX Minnow.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es Freitag 8 Schöne Räucheraale


----------



## kernell32 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

90cm geballte Rheinpower auf 7cm Gummi an der Barschrute.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heut ging nur ein Köder. der aber richtig! 
gute Fische bis 80!
Danke Buster Jerk…





und großes Petri allen Fängen hier!!!


----------



## Tobi92 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut gings bei mir auch rund.
Schön kampfstarker 66er blieb hängen. 






Und diese Spiegler konnt ich auch noch für ein Photo überzeugen (auch wenns hier eig. nicht hingehört)


----------



## motocross11 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es Heut Mittag 3 Hechte aus dem Kraut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen erfolgreichen!!! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch - und Danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Hechtbär (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Freitag Abend an der Aller angesessen und eine schöne Aalstrecke gelegt. :vik:


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Habe nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was vorzeigbares.




Gruß an alle#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt - Aale scheinen anfangen zu laufen!


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber Zokker wie lang war der große?


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri wie immer schöne Fänge dabei  

War jetzt 2 Wochen im Mexiko Urlaub und konnte dank meiner Freundin, die mir einen Angeltrip zum Geburtstag geschenkt hat, auch ein mal zum Fischen raus. 
Ergebnis waren 2 Barrakudas einer schon nicht ganz schlecht  
Zwei Fische zwei bessere Fische habe ich leider durch Schnur- bzw. Hakenbruch verloren. 
War ein super Erlebnis und eine Abwechslung zum hiesigen Barsche angeln.

LG Alex


----------



## RayZero (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Icehockeyplayer96 schrieb:


> Petri wie immer schöne Fänge dabei
> 
> War jetzt 2 Wochen im Mexiko Urlaub und konnte dank meiner Freundin, die mir einen Angeltrip zum Geburtstag geschenkt hat, auch ein mal zum Fischen raus.
> Ergebnis waren 2 Barrakudas einer schon nicht ganz schlecht
> ...



Petri Alex - ist schon nochmal ein anderes Kaliber als der gemeine Esox Lucius #6 :vik:


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Petri Alex - ist schon nochmal ein anderes Kaliber als der gemeine Esox Lucius #6 :vik:



Petri Dank  da hast du recht. Macht richtig Laune


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Sauber Zokker wie lang war der große?



Das kannst Du bestimmt irrgentwann mal raten.


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ne keine Lust. Mehr als 97?


----------



## Kasua (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein bisschen Urlaubsfeeling aus Bayern. Haben die Maifliege leider spät erwischt


----------



## andi2406 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Nachmittag aus einem kleinen Fluss in der Oberpfalz: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und Karpfen gab's da auch:


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns ist es im Moment relativ zäh mit den Zandern. 
Gestern war ich Schneider - das nervt mich, deswegen bin ich heute Abend um 21.00h nochmal ausgerückt. 

22.20h zeigte die Uhr als ich endlich einen Zander überzeugen konnte. 

Der ist reingehämmert wie ein Irrer und hats dem 12er Kopyto ordentlich besorgt


----------



## andi2406 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es im Moment relativ zäh mit den Zandern.
> Gestern war ich Schneider - das nervt mich, deswegen bin ich heute Abend um 21.00h nochmal ausgerückt.
> 
> 22.20h zeigte die Uhr als ich endlich einen Zander überzeugen konnte.
> ...


Wo bist du unterwegs? War heute an der haidenaab, ist das nicht ungefähr deine Gegend? Hab mich auch noch vergeblich nach einem Zander bemüht...


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



andi2406 schrieb:


> Wo bist du unterwegs? War heute an der haidenaab, ist das nicht ungefähr deine Gegend? Hab mich auch noch vergeblich nach einem Zander bemüht...



Servus,
meine Hausgewässer sind 2 Sandgruben in der Nähe von Grafenwöhr. Eine ist gut auf Zander, die andere gut auf Hecht - da kann man sich gut austoben. 

Bin aber gerne auch an anderen Gewässern wie etwa Donau, Naab, Brombachsee oder Liebensteinspeicher unterwegs  

Wo an der Haidenaab treibst du dich rum?


----------



## andi2406 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Servus,
> meine Hausgewässer sind 2 Sandgruben in der Nähe von Grafenwöhr. Eine ist gut auf Zander, die andere gut auf Hecht - da kann man sich gut austoben.
> 
> Bin aber gerne auch an anderen Gewässern wie etwa Donau, Naab, Brombachsee oder Liebensteinspeicher unterwegs
> ...


Also ich war heute zum ersten Mal an der Haidenaab, bin sonst meist eher in Richtung Nürnberg unterwegs. Ludwigskanal oder Vereinsgewässer.

Heute war ich Gastfischer oberhalb vom Wehr Sperlhammer bei Etzenricht - kennst vermutlich?! Denke da sollten doch eigentlich auch Zander zu holen sein, oder?


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Heute war ich Gastfischer oberhalb vom Wehr Sperlhammer bei Etzenricht - kennst vermutlich?! Denke da sollten doch eigentlich auch Zander zu holen sein, oder?



Ja, kenne ich. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach eher was für Hecht, wie du ja auch eindrucksvoll bewiesen hast  

Gute Zandergewässer gibt es hier nur sehr wenige - kannst dich aber gerne mal per PN melden, dann können wir uns austauschen


----------



## motocross11 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri an alle.  Gestern Abend gab es wieder Hecht, 3 Stück an der Zahl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das läuft aber bei Dir!
Glückwunsch und danke fürs einstellen.


----------



## motocross11 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, mit den Hechten kann ich mich dieses Jahr nicht beschweren. Die 50 hab ich seit 1. Mai fast voll[emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusS. (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern auch wieder einen ergattern. Schön fett war er. Zuerst dachte ich er hat noch nen Fisch im Magen aber als ich beim ausnehmen war merkte ich das es teilweise zu hart für nen Fisch war aber seht selbst was sich der gute einverleibt hatte


----------



## captn-ahab (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Danke, mit den Hechten kann ich mich dieses Jahr nicht beschweren. Die 50 hab ich seit 1. Mai fast voll[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


KRASS!!!

Petri...auf jeden Fall immer nette Hechtbilder.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern auch wieder einen ergattern. Schön fett war er. Zuerst dachte ich er hat noch nen Fisch im Magen aber als ich beim ausnehmen war merkte ich das es teilweise zu hart für nen Fisch war aber seht selbst was sich der gute einverleibt hatte



eine halbe Ratte?


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe derzeit keine neuen Bilder, war aber auch los  .

Letzten Montag viermal Hecht bis 60, davon zwei freiwillig long line released.

Letzten Donnerstag einmal Hecht um die 50, einen Barsch. Klar abnehmende Tendenz auf normale Hechtköder.

Also gestern die UL ausgepackt und auf 6 Gramm Effzett, 5cm Kopyto und so´n Kleinkram insgesamt 7 gute Barsche von 25-35cm erwischt...und dazu 3 Hechte von 35 bis 55cm.

Da mein Akku vom Telefon leer war und ich die Kamera grade suche, müsst ihr mir so glauben  .


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Stimmt gar nicht, zwei der vier sind ja fotografiert...und ehe hier einer meckert..der Hecht in der Spüle musste mit, der hatte den Köder im Schlund, in den Kiemen und überall, wo er nicht sein sollte. Mahlzeit  .

Kleines Detail: War das erste Mal an dem Gewässer, weil ich es für eine Welstour erkunden will...Hecht is schon mal da  . Vier Stück in knapp zwei Stunden...


----------



## Silvio.i (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag von letzter Woche:


----------



## MarcusS. (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> eine halbe Ratte?


Nicht ganz ursprünglich war es mal ne ganze nur den vorderen Teil wollte ich euch ersparen da der nur noch Brei war.


----------



## lute (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mein erster raubfisch dieses jahr. mit 36cm nicht der kleinste. als mir beim dropshoten die schwänze der gufis abgebissen wurden, habe ich einen hecht vermutet und auf effzett gewechselt. mein erster fisch auf einen effzett überhaupt, mal abgesehen von den hechten.


----------



## spezi.aale (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Petri  Männers,
einen Baracuda fangen ist schon immer ein Kindheitstraum gewesen vor mir.*

*Das ist mein Hübscher Zander von vorgestern. *:k 



*Grüße*


----------



## Hechthunter1987 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gestern meinen ersten Zander überhaupt fangen.:vik:


----------



## Promachos (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> eine halbe Ratte?



Hallo!

Interessantes Photo - auch wegen der blauen Schnur. Eine Sunline?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## MarcusS. (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ne das ist eine Shimano Power pro. Blau ist es geworden da mein Händler keine  0.13er in ner anderen Farbe hatte  und die Fische scheint es auch nicht zu stören.


----------



## Promachos (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Ne das ist eine Shimano Power pro. Blau ist es geworden da mein Händler keine  0.13er in ner anderen Farbe hatte  und die Fische scheint es auch nicht zu stören.



Danke für die schnelle Info#6. Ich finde sie in Kombination mit der Rarenium optisch sehr ansprechend!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Topic (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich darf auch mal wieder was berichten ^^
fangen wir beim vorletzten wochenende an...
neben einigen barschen zwischen 25 und 30 cm bei meinen kollegen gab es beim jiggen mit no aktion shads noch 2 kirschen von 38 cm...bei mir gab es 2 hechte so mitte 70 und beim barsche twitchen dann eine große überraschung :q



110 cm :k

so jetz zum letzten wochenende...
bei einem versuch an einer krautkante mit der 20cm savage gear line trout einen hecht zu erwischen bekam ich einen barschnachläufer....einen großen :q
naja fix auf die barschrute gewechselt und nen 10 cm easy shiner ran und paar mal durch gejiggt ^^..bis auf 3 fehlbisse bei ca 10 würfen kam nichts....ich meinte dann so zu meinem kollegen...jetz mal ganz klein..also 5 cm schmalen gummi von berkley ran ..grund kontakt einmal angejiggt und einschlag :q auf grund des großen wiederstandes dachte ich sofort hecht....kurzer knackiger drill und mit mal taucht vor mir ein fetter barsch auf....
krass dachte ich mein neuer pb....fix gelandet und satte 43 cm 




nachdem an dem spot nichts mehr ging wechselten wir die stelle...
wir sahen die barsche an der oberflächen jagen und der zauber begann..bei meinem kollege jedenfalls..
in kurzer zeit fing er ca. 20 barsche zwischen 15 bis 38 cm ..wobei die 38 cm 2 mal vertreten waren...bei mir blieb lediglich ein einziger von 37 cm hängen...
danach versuchte ich es auf hecht mit mäßigen erfolg....
nur einer war ans band zu bekommen...dürfte so mitte 70 gehabt haben










und ich bin 2 linetrouts ärmer da 2 mal das vorfach beim werfen gerissen is...|uhoh:#q:c:r


----------



## Topic (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

edit


----------



## chef (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat etwas gedauert, Die Welse lassen mich ganz schön hängen im Moment, aber dafür dann dieser Kamerad:
Knapp 75 cm aus der Vereins-Kiesgrube


----------



## geierle (17. Juni 2015)

Topic schrieb:


> ich darf auch mal wieder was berichten ^^ fangen wir beim vorletzten wochenende an... neben einigen barschen zwischen 25 und 30 cm bei meinen kollegen gab es beim jiggen mit no aktion shads noch 2 kirschen von 38 cm...bei mir gab es 2 hechte so mitte 70 und beim barsche twitchen dann eine große überraschung :q http://www.directupload.net 110 cm :k  so jetz zum letzten wochenende... bei einem versuch an einer krautkante mit der 20cm savage gear line trout einen hecht zu erwischen bekam ich einen barschnachläufer....einen großen :q naja fix auf die barschrute gewechselt und nen 10 cm easy shiner ran und paar mal durch gejiggt ^^..bis auf 3 fehlbisse bei ca 10 würfen kam nichts....ich meinte dann so zu meinem kollegen...jetz mal ganz klein..also 5 cm schmalen gummi von berkley ran ..grund kontakt einmal angejiggt und einschlag :q auf grund des großen wiederstandes dachte ich sofort hecht....kurzer knackiger drill und mit mal taucht vor mir ein fetter barsch auf.... krass dachte ich mein neuer pb....fix gelandet und satte 43 cm http://www.directupload.net  nachdem an dem spot nichts mehr ging wechselten wir die stelle... wir sahen die barsche an der oberflächen jagen und der zauber begann..bei meinem kollege jedenfalls.. in kurzer zeit fing er ca. 20 barsche zwischen 15 bis 38 cm ..wobei die 38 cm 2 mal vertreten waren...bei mir blieb lediglich ein einziger von 37 cm hängen... danach versuchte ich es auf hecht mit mäßigen erfolg.... nur einer war ans band zu bekommen...dürfte so mitte 70 gehabt haben http://www.directupload.nethttp://www.directupload.nethttp://www.directupload.nethttp://www.fotos-hochladen.net  und ich bin 2 linetrouts ärmer da 2 mal das vorfach beim werfen gerissen is...|uhoh:#q:c:r



Was ist das denn für ein Disch? Habe ich noch nie gesehen 8


----------



## Lümmy (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Serie geht weiter :q:k


----------



## Donnerkrähe (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Topic schrieb:


> ich darf auch mal wieder was berichten ^^
> fangen wir beim vorletzten wochenende an...
> neben einigen barschen zwischen 25 und 30 cm bei meinen kollegen gab es beim jiggen mit no aktion shads noch 2 kirschen von 38 cm...bei mir gab es 2 hechte so mitte 70 und beim barsche twitchen dann eine große überraschung :q
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht am Barschgerät  Ist das ein Marmorkarpfen? Darf ich fragen ob der regulär gebissen hat oder wurde der von außen gehakt?

Petri #h


----------



## Topic (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

jo is ein mamor karpfen....die gibt es in großen mengen in diesem gewässer...auch deutlich größere.....
den fisch hatte ich in der rückflossen gehakt genau im flossenstrahl...
die erste flucht war der pure wahnsinn ^^der drill an sich aber wenig spektakulär.....der drill an sich dauerte vielleicht 8 min...
kollege hatte letztes jahr einen von 101 cm am maul gehakt und brauchte 45 min ....


----------



## WallerKalle04 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





 Nach etlichen kleinen Zandern, kann ich auch mal wieder was besseres posten. Gut genährter 70er Zander. Gefangen auf Big Zetti.


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schickes Teil, aber wie kommt der Terminator auf's Bild


----------



## WallerKalle04 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Schickes Teil, aber wie kommt der Terminator auf's Bild





Wo|kopfkrat


----------



## captn-ahab (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Schickes Teil, aber wie kommt der Terminator auf's Bild



:m
Sehr geil!


----------



## Sascha1806 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Sascha1806 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Keine Ahnung, wieso das Bild gedreht ist. Aber trotzdem ein stolzer Hecht mit seinen 1,15m. 
Super Drill inklusive!!!


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sascha1806 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wieso das Bild gedreht ist. Aber trotzdem ein stolzer Hecht mit seinen 1,15m.
> Super Drill inklusive!!!



Bild.?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Polarfuchs (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Bild.?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



Jo...?!?!?#c


----------



## Polarfuchs (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Wo|kopfkrat



Schau in deine Auge Kleiner :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## löwa (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sehe auch kein bild|uhoh:


----------



## Harry$ (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich auch nicht........dachte schon ich wäre blind.

Gruß Harry


----------



## WallerKalle04 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Schau in deine Auge Kleiner :vik::vik::vik:


 

 Ach so,

 was Hollywood kann , können wir im Ruhrpott schon lange.:vik:


----------



## _Pipo_ (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern auch wieder einen ergattern. Schön fett war er. Zuerst dachte ich er hat noch nen Fisch im Magen aber als ich beim ausnehmen war merkte ich das es teilweise zu hart für nen Fisch war aber seht selbst was sich der gute einverleibt hatte



An einem der Gräben in meiner Gegend war einer der Hot Spots für große Hecht eine Stelle an der sich direkt am Ufer ein großer Rattenbau befand.

Ansonsten finde ich die größe der Fische die sich so ein Hecht reinhaut teilweise krass (und voallem, dass er danach noch weiter frisst), siehe Anhang, der Hecht hatte 102cm, gebissen auf KöFi und hatte selbst noch eine "Kleinigkeit" im Magen.

Wer gerade gefrühstück hat oder bei Blut ohnmächtig wird, sollte das Bild im Anhang nicht anklicken.


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da hatte ich schon kleinere Hechte von 75-85cm die hatten so fette Brassen drin der Schwanz guckte noch aus dem Maul und sie sind auf meinen Wobbler geknallt.


----------



## Sascha1806 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sascha1806 schrieb:


>



Jo, man sollte die Bilder auch öffentlich schalten. Anfängerfehler#q


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! Hier ein Barsch von heute Mittag:


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

[FONT=&quot]Petri an alle, da habt ihr ja wirklich viele schöne Fische gefangen in den letzten Tagen! #6

Bei mir hat sich mittlerweile auch einiges angesammelt. Da es auf Gummi in diesem Jahr hier irgendwie nicht wirklich gut läuft, nutze ich aktuell hauptsächlich kleine Jerks und vor allem Stickbaits, das macht immer wieder richtig Spaß, wenn es denn läuft. Hier mal ein paar Bilder der letzten Zeit.

*Barsche*






[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*[FONT=&quot]Hechte

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]

[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Claudio83 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier nen 64er von gestern nacht


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hatte ich ne gute Bissfrequenz beim Gummi-Angeln auf Zander. 
Von 21-22.30 Uhr insgesamt 5 Bisse. Nach dem ich die ersten 2 nicht bekommen habe, hab ich nen Stinger montiert. Dann wurde es etwas besser und ich konnte noch 2 landen. 

Waren beide nur um die 40. Was mich gefreut hat, war dass sie aus natürlicher Reproduktion sind und schön im Futter standen.


----------



## Poolplayer (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Zander. Kommt hier jemand aus dem Raum Stuttgart und kann von seinen Fangberichten am Neckar berichten?


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hätte der Bieberpelz die Angeln mit Stil Abhakmatte größer produzieren lassen, würde ich garantiert auch größere Waller als 1,30 fangen :vik:


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das wird es bestimmt sein Trollwut


----------



## ZanderKalle (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal petri an alle, sind ja mal wieder geile Fische verhaftet worden!!!

Gestern war es mehr als schwer überhaupt Fisch zu fangen, an den ersten beiden Spots gab es nur ein paar anfasser da war uns schon klar das es nicht einfach wird, doch am 3. Spot hat der BigZetti wieder gezeigt was in ihm steckt.
Nach 1 2 Schniepel konnte mein Kollege einen schönen 75er Zander fangen auf BigZetti sunny Ice.










Nachts haben wir uns dann entschlossen in die Häfen zu gehen....





In der Zwischenzeit hat es auch angefangen zu regnen, und als wir uns entschlossen haben die Heimreise anzutreten ist mir beim letzten Wurf noch ein schöner 45er Barsch auf den BigZetti eingestiegen. 









Erfolgsrezept am diesen Tag war viel Strecke machen und der BigZetti.

Mfg. ZanderKalle 


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brauni (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! Geile Fische dabei!
War auch wieder bissl Raubfische ärgern:vik:


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nach ca. 3 Monaten endlich mal wieder auf dem Teich zu angeln. Herrliches Wetter war es ja. Ein Fischlein hatte das Bedürfnis mit zu kommen. Kein Riese mit 73 cm, aber auf Grund der Umstände ( des Nichtangels ), bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lass ihn dir schmecken. #6


----------



## Trollwut (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war den Wallern heute ein wenig untreu und hab auf gufi 2 ca 40cm Hechtchen und diesen schönen Burschen gefangen


----------



## Daniel SN (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Fisch. Aber ich glaube wir sollten für dich mal nen Spendenaufruf starten... Oder gibt es in deiner Nähe nur Wasser und keine Friseursalons?
Sry aber das ist echt extrem...
Nachher wirst noch für eine Frau gehalten von hinten





Hoffe du bist mir nicht böse.


----------



## RayZero (23. Juni 2015)

Wieso sollte das extrem sein? Jeder wie er will - und wie der letzte, ungepflegte Penner sieht er jetzt wirklich nicht aus [emoji87]

Sorry für OT - Petri an alle Fänger [emoji106]


----------



## Trollwut (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kein Geld für Friseur, geht alles fürs Angeln drauf


----------



## Endstille (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehe ich genauso. Meine Haare sind sogar noch bissl länger. Nur der Bart is net mehr - der Freundin zuliebe... 

Schöner Barsch!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.#6
Endlich trägt er sein Haar auch mal Offen:q#6


----------



## Daniel SN (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Kein Geld für Friseur, geht alles fürs Angeln drauf



Dann habe ich natürlich vollstes Verständnis!#6|wavey:
Weiter machen mit Fangfotos.


----------



## Tino34 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Dann habe ich natürlich vollstes Verständnis!#6|wavey:
> Weiter machen mit Fangfotos.


 

Und du kannst aufhören hier zu jedem Scheixx deine sinnfreien Kommentare abzulassen, es NERVT


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Allen Fängern ein herzliches Petri Heil!



> Aber ich glaube wir sollten für dich mal nen Spendenaufruf starten...  Oder gibt es in deiner Nähe nur Wasser und keine Friseursalons?


Diesen und ähnliche Sprüche habe ich mir in den 70ern, 80ern, 90ern auch anhören müssen und meine Haare waren auch noch länger als die von Trollwut.
Eine meiner Antworten darauf war:

Schon bei den alten Germanen war es so, dass nur die "Freien" lange Haare trugen, also Sklaven waren von dieser Haartracht ausgeschlossen!

Mir gefällt es immer wieder, noch ein paar Exemplare dieser aussterbenden Gattung zu sehen!

Jürgen


----------



## captn-ahab (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Mädchen schüttel dein Haaaar für mich 

Ich kann/darf es beruflich nicht, aber mein halber Freundeskreis läuft so rum, daher nichts ungewöhnliches.
Ich weiss nicht was du machst, aber mach was mit Informatik 
Die verdienen mehr als ich und können rumrennen wie sie wollen.

Und am We auf LARP macht sich das auch besser an der Streitaxt 

btw. PETRI!!!


----------



## Polarfuchs (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal ne anständige Frisur hier im AB 

Ich wurde früher von Ihnen auch regelmäßig "Schwester?!?!" gerufen...
beim rumdrehen kam dann immer "UPS!!!"


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Haaren ähhh zum Barsch.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir ein Petri!


Der ist ist schon wieder ne Woche alt und bereits im Rhein-Thread von mir gepostet worden: 


Ein schöner Barsch auf leichtes Gerät. hat sich nen kleinen Grubster komplett rein gezogen.


----------



## Ghanja (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder ein 64er aus der Naab. Ging wie aus dem Lehrbuch - strahlender Sonnenschein mit gut trübem Wasser. Kurz zwei geschützte Stellen angeworfen und dann hat es "Tock" gemacht ... :m


----------



## Luki** (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger, schöne Fische dabei 

Hier noch von letzten Sonntag am Baggersee, Rapfen 77cm auf Blinker


----------



## whatup (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!

Mal wieder tolle Fische hier!

Ich poste mal meine erste Fangmeldung 

84er Zander von der Elbe. Köder 20cm Stint Shad in weiss am 35gr Bleikopf. Leider voll weggesaugt, somit keine Wahl :-(

Euch weiterhin viel Petri und postet fleissig weiter!

Grüße
whatup


----------



## warenandi (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich bin die letzten beiden Male als Schneider nach Hause.
Und davor auch nur die Friedlichen gefangen. Von Räubern weit und breit keine Spur...:r


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich war nach längerer Pause von anderthalb Wochen auch mal wieder los...mittlerweile ist das Wasser warm, die Brut raus...UL- Angeln ist angesagt. Und es läuft!!

Vorgestern gab es ca. 20 Barsche, davon ein Moppelchen von ca. 40cm (ich messe nicht, ich wiege nicht, ich mach nur Foto und denn ab ins Wasser oder Pfanne).

Gestern gab es noch so eine Kirsche, nebst etlichen kleineren zwischen 10 und 30cm...und eine gar garstige Killerrotfeder  .

Nur die Hechte sind derzeit irgendwie weg...letzte Woche beim Trip vor meiner Pause gab es noch derer drei, wenn auch nicht groß, so doch Hecht...aber mittlerweile mästen die sich wohl an Brut und Co. und haben so gar kein Bock mehr auf jagen...

Nebenbei gab es noch den wohl dümmsten Fischadler der Welt zu bestaunen...trotz SIEBEN Angriffen gelang es ihm nicht, was zu fressen zu fangen! Beim achten erwischte er dann einen Satzkarpfen, so wie es aussah...das klingt jedesmal, also ob man ne Tür ins Wasser knallt  .


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Übrigens, ich mag mir den Hinweis nicht verkneifen: Die beiden großen Barsche bissen trotz Titanvorfach und klaren Wassers!! Und auch alle anderen Barsche...nur mal so als dezenter Hinweis für die Kollegen, die meinen, man müsse haardünnes Fluo anbauen und damit dann Hechte verangeln, "weil man ja sonst keine Barsche fängt!" #y


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> .nur mal so als dezenter Hinweis für die Kollegen, die meinen, man müsse  haardünnes Fluo anbauen und damit dann Hechte verangeln, "weil man ja  sonst keine Barsche fängt!"


Petri Vermesser, den anderen Fängern natürlich auch!
Und danke für diesen Hinweis.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass diese Kandidaten einem erfahrenen (und erfolgreichen) Angler mehr Glauben schenken, als den Versprechen der Industrie.

Jürgen


----------



## Köfi83 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dazu auch von mir, ich fange meine Barsche aktuell bis 43cm auf 0,38 Fluor also nix feines da es bei uns auch viele Hechte gibt.
 Und der See ist die hälfte vom Jahr total klar weil es ein Baggersee ist.
 Also ich gebe da auch nix drauf das man da ganz fein fischen muss und andere Fische verangelt....

 Mario


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja zum 0,38er FC kann ich was Hechte angeht nix positives sagen. War letztens dabei wo ein Hecht kurz vorm Boot das 0,38er FC sauber geknackt hat. War ein kleiner 6cm Gummfisch auf Barsch gewesen.... 


Von daher haben wir FC max zum TopWatern auf Rapfen. Alles andere läuft nun wieder mit 7Stand in 5,4KG zum Barscheln odern halt 6,8KG für den rest.


----------



## jranseier (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zum 0,38 mm FC kann ich nur folgendes sagen, hab ich auch schon mal wo anders gepostet:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK83lMfc9FY

ranseier


----------



## hanzz (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo. Und es gibt sogar Guides, die öffentlich auf YouTube 0.30er als halbwegs hechtsicher propagieren.


----------



## jkc (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau so kann es mit Vorfächern von 100LBs oder mehr gehen:


ab Min 1:25 |rolleyes - "cent lbs"= 100 lbs 

=48" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYONg...lineimg" />=48

Wie wär´s mit nem Bilderthread der gescheiterten FC / Hm-Vorfächer?

Petri an die wo fangen, war gestern mal selber wieder erfolglos...

Grüße JK


----------



## motocross11 (26. Juni 2015)

Wenn übermäßig stark mit Hecht zu rechnen ist würde ich gar nicht mehr mit FC angeln!!! Mir Hat neulich ein großer Hecht 65er FC auf Sicht gekappt. Ich hab nen kleinen Ruck gemerkt und weg waren Hecht und Köder. Daher nur noch Stahl oder Titan für Hecht. Und die Barsche beißen auch beim Stahl. Fische jetzt da mein See sehr verkrautet ist und ich meist im Schilf mit Wathose stehe mit 22er Hauptschnur und Stahl mit 20kg Tragkraft um die Hechte wirklich aus jedem Kraut raus zu kriegen. 
0,38 FC würd ich nichtmal zum Zanderangeln nehmen, auch wenn nicht großartig mit Hechten zu rechnen ist. Für die Elbe auf Zander nehm ich immer 0,55 FC

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wird normal sowieso nur kurz beäugt und dann eingesaugt.
Ich fische auf den Wallerruten meistens 75er Geflochtene oder ne 1,0er Mono als Vorfach. Die Hechte, die sich an dem Köfi vergreifen sind zwar nach 10 Sekunden rausgeleiert, das Vorfach taugt dann aber jedes mal nur noch für die Mülltonne


----------



## Claudio83 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

82er zetti von gestern nacht
auf wobbler


----------



## OSSSSE (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Claudio83 schrieb:


> 82er zetti von gestern nacht
> 
> 
> auf wobbler
> ...





Mit welchem hast du den gefangen?


----------



## Köfi83 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab bis jetzt noch keinen verloren selbst Waller bis 1,25m.
Hab noch nix negatives erlebt aber ich drille auch relativ sachte und Fische relativ weich.
Ich baller keinen Fisch einfach aus Ufer aber egal, da macht jeder andere Erfahrungen.

Petri an alle fänger#6


----------



## Claudio83 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Mit welchem hast du den gefangen?



Mit ein illex arnaud


----------



## pike-81 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Eine Woche Hechtangeln ist rum. 
Habe ganz gut gefangen. 
Stellvertretend mal der 1. auf Line Thru Trout, und einer von den Besseren (auch auf Trout) und der Beste mit leider nur 84cm. 
Beim abendlichen Schleppen nach einem Gewitter ist mir ein Monsterhecht raufgeknallt. 
Habe kaum die Rute aus dem Halter bekommen. 
Nach ein paar brutalen Kopfstößen habe ich zum ersten Pumpversuch angesetzt, und...
13kg-Power Pro trotz Bremse einfach durchgerissen. 
Das nagt noch immer an mir!
Hoffentlich wird der Fisch den Köder los. 
Werde wohl auf über 20kg erhöhen. 
Petri


----------



## hans21 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen konnte ich auch mal wieder kurz an den Rhein. Wirklich nur ganz kurz. Die Schnur war noch nicht richtig nass da knallte es schon. Der Kerl hatte den Wams so was von voll mit großen Grundeln, das wäre fast schon wieder ne eigene Portion gewesen. Abgesehen vom Frischegrad ;-)


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit ist gestern beim Barsch- und Rapfenangeln diese Meerforelle von 62cm eingestiegen. Geiler Drill an der leichten Rute, zwischenzeitlich hatte ich gar das Gefühl, dem Fisch gar nichts entgegensetzen zu können :-D Lief aber dann doch alles glatt ;-)


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen Pike!!
Und ganz dickes Petri noch an die anderen Fänger. 
Mefo auf Barsch Gerät macht bestimmt extrem Fun.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gersten Abend noch einen ordentlichen Lümmel verhaftet...


----------



## hans21 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Feist!
Die Sorte macht Spaß


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nenne ich mal einen Brocken.


----------



## Dermeineeine (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische und geile Bilder, Petri!

10 Tage in Friesland zum Segeln sind rum. Nebenbei gab es auch ein paar Fische. Seltsamerweise kein einziger Barsch dabei...#d


----------



## Nordhesse (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln an Fulda, Werra, Weser rund um Hann. Münden*

Moin,
so will ich auch mal meinen Beitrag hier leisten . Habe seit diesem Jahr den drei Flüßeschein, sonst die Jahre nur einen für die Weser. Aber "Macht der Gewohnheit " ging es bisher nur an die Weser .  Nach endlosen Schneidertagen konnte ich gestern, mit einem Kollegen, meine Metermarke knacken |supergri :vik:


----------



## Spiderpike (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petra zu den tollen Räubern !!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. 
Ich habe mir dann heute auch mal die Entschädigung für zwei Tage nichts fangen abgeholt.......





119 cm hatte die Dame...


----------



## OSSSSE (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Ich habe mir dann heute auch mal die Entschädigung für zwei Tage nichts fangen abgeholt.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Fettes Petri. Aber sage mal, ist der Schwanz der Dame durchsichtig? Sieht sehr skurril aus.



Auf was Ihr alles achtet...|kopfkrat
Ich vermute mal ein Schatten.


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen.

Tommi. Was n das für n Monster ?
Afjeflitscht. Petri.


----------



## Promachos (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen, besonders dem Tommi!

Wenn ich nur auch jedesmal für 2 Tage Schneider so eine Entschädigung fangen würde...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## schnubbi1307 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von letzter Woche Samstag: 61 cm auf KöFi


----------



## warenandi (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal los gewesen in der Hoffnung meinen Karpfenvorrat ein wenig aufzufüllen.... 
Gebissen hat auf Mais aber ein 23er Barsch.
Gut, den nehme ich auch mit. Dann hab ich mein Räucherofen jetzt fast voll mit Barsch.
Petri an alle Fänger weiterhin...
@schnubbi1307
auf Köfi... Wie lange hat es gedauert? Geht es denn jetzt gut mit Köfi? Der Hecht hat ja doch eine Menge Auswahl zur Zeit. Oder hast ihn noch ein wenig aufgemotzt?


----------



## schnubbi1307 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei dem hats ca. ne halbe Stunde gedauert. KöFi war ein Barsch ganz normal an der Pose angeboten. Da wurde nix aufgemotzt oder mit Zappeln versetzt 
Letzte Woche Sonttag hatte ich einen untermaßigen Hecht, schätze ihn auf 40 - 45 cm, auch auf Barsch. Der ließ aber lange auf sich warten. Nach ungefähr 2,5 Stunden biss der Hecht. Das muss gegen 19.30 Uhr gewesen sein.


----------



## west1 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neben Hecht und Barsch biss heute morgen auch dieser kapitale Räuber auf einen 10cm Gufi.


----------



## Guinst (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gab es "mal wieder" Rapfen. Bei denen hab ich so langsam den Dreh raus, nur leider geht im Moment kaum etwas anderes, kaum Barsche, keine Zander ...


----------



## Ruti Island (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Heute am frühen Nachmittag einen 65er Aal auf Tauwurm in der Fulda gefangen.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 Hechte, ein kleiner Barsch, einen Hecht verlorn, ein Hechtfehlbiss auf Sicht und den Biss von nem großen Barsch verpennt. Alles auf den selben Gufi. Der sieht jetzt vielleicht aus 
Nachmittag war nicht verkehrt verbracht


----------



## _Pipo_ (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fänger !

Ich habs trotz der Unmengen an Brut am Sonntag einfach mal mit nem 22cm und einem 26cm KöFi auf Hechte probiert.

Keine 20 Minuten vorbei, da geht die 12g Pose mit dem 26er KöFi ohne Wackler oder zögern ruckartig runter und die Schnur wird in gutem Tempo abgezogen.

Da das Gewässer an der Stelle ca. 1,2m tief ist, kommen so Hecht bis 70cm alleine durch den Anschlag schon immer an die Oberfläche, die Dame dachte aber nicht daran sondern entschloss sich einfach in gemäßigtem Tempo Schnur von meiner Rolle zu nehmen, das war was Großes.

Nach 30 Sekunden war der Spaß aber dann auch vorbei, ohne Richtungsänderung oder Schläge, bei komplett straffer Schnur löst sich der Fisch vom Haken....#c


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Ich habe mir dann heute auch mal die Entschädigung für zwei Tage nichts fangen abgeholt.......


Wahnsinn, bei so einem Fisch hat sich das aber auch gelohnt.
Petri und auch allen anderen Petri zu den tollen Fischen.

----

Bei mir läuft es ja die letzten Wochen/Monate nur schleppend. Maximal hier und da ein Hecht und Barsch. Umso mehr war ich erfreut, als es gestern das erste mal gezielt nur auf Zander ging, das dann auch sofort geklappt hat. Der letzte Zander war glaube ich vom Januar. Wurde auch Zeit ^^
(Kein großer, ich freue mich dennoch)


----------



## TwoBeerz (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war seit Ende der Frühjahrsschonzeit 8-9 mal für je ca. 2 Stunden mit GuFi am Rhein.

Gefangen habe ich 2 kleine Zander und einen Barsch. 
Nuja mein erstes Jahr am Rhein, vll wird's ja irgendwann mehr.


----------



## x-cite (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Fänge !!

Hier an der Donau beißen momentan viele kleine Waller beim Zanderangeln.
Machen aber richtig viel Spaß am Zandergerät. Bei den Temperaturen werden die wohl jetzt jeden Tag besser beißen





Gruß Andi


----------



## sanda (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anbei möchte ich meine Ausbeute der letzten Woche vom Eueres zeigen
Sind nicht die größten, aber trotzdem sehenswert 

Zander: 59cm 
Hecht: 65cm


----------



## axelfred (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den hammer fischen 
heute hab ich meinen ersten zander fangen können, 
nach langem versuchen hat er endlich auf ein rotaugenfilet gebissen und dann gleich ein 73er. 
war zwar nur am bauch gehakt aber naja


----------



## Virus87 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Mein erster Fisch seit bestandener Angelprüfung.
Zwar nur ein kleiner Barsch, aber jeder fängt mal klein an.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kein schönes Foto so, aber trotzdem Freude über den ersten Zander der Saison. 





(Maßband a la Siever)


----------



## Kotzi (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiles Maßband^^ auch Stilecht mit 0.9 mm anstatt einem Cm
für zukünftige Rekorde?

Aber wirklich ne gute Idee, danke für die Verlinkung vom Video!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die forellen werden sich freuen und mein nachbar auch...

78er auf 2er mepps


----------



## Haenger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schon länger keine Fänge mehr gepostet... die beiden müssen jetzt aber doch, da sie irgendwie besonders waren! ￼ 
2 Hechte vom Edersee Kurzurlaub.
Ersterer ca. 80cm gebissen auf nen 5er Mepps auf Sicht und ca. 3Meter vom Boot entfernt! ￼ 
Der Drill war geil!
Der Kollege musste wohl mal ne Welsattacke über sich ergehen lassen, so wie das aussah!?

Der zweite nur etwa 65-68, aber an 'ner Kante in gut 16 metern Tiefe.
'nen Hecht in so 'ner Wassertiefe hatte ich bis dato auch noch nie.
Hatte da eher mit 'nem großen Barsch gerechnet.

Gruß und Petri

Natürlich sind die Bilder jetzt verdreht in der Reihenfolge, war ja klar ;-)


----------



## lute (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mein zweit kleinster mit 42cm und mein kleinster mit 31cm. die saison ist somit auch für mich eröffnet.


----------



## Fatalithy (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> 2 Hechte, ein kleiner Barsch, einen Hecht verlorn, ein Hechtfehlbiss auf Sicht und den Biss von nem großen Barsch verpennt. Alles auf den selben Gufi. Der sieht jetzt vielleicht aus
> Nachmittag war nicht verkehrt verbracht



Bitte, bitte gehe zum Friseur und rasiere dich.....#d
Irgendwie errinerst du mich so an die Alaskan Bush People, welche auf DMAX laufen :q

Petri an die Fänge!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Offtopic
Ansage (bevors ausartet):

Keine persönliche Anmache/Diskussion und kein Offtopic - siehe Boardregeln/Nettiquette...

Zumal das rein gar nix mit dem Fang (Thema hier) zu tun hat und weder Frisur, Kleidung, Herkunft oder Religion irgendwas mit dem Wert als Mensch oder Angler zu tun hat.

Und es kann nicht jeder so schön sein wie ich mit meiner modernen Kurzhaarfrisur...
:vik:

Danke
Offtopic Ende


Davon ab:
Glückwunsch alles Fängern und Danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Trollwut,
 bleib so wie du bist, aus den Jungs spricht der pure Neid,
 kann ich sogar nachvollziehen, habe schon überlegt ob ich mir die Augenbrauen wachsen lasse und nach hinten kämme und somit die Lücke meines fehlenden Haubthaares zu schliessen.

 fettes Petri für die tollen Fänge,
 auch da spricht der anerkennende Neid aus mir.


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern auch los, war aber mehr als zähe! Drei kleine Barsche, nicht fotowürdig! Aber immerhin nicht Schneider.


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic
> Ansage (bevors ausartet):
> 
> Keine persönliche Anmache/Diskussion und kein Offtopic - siehe Boardregeln/Nettiquette...
> ...



Nur den Bart mußt du ab und zu mal kämmen.:q:q:q


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lasst mir bloss den Bub in Ruhe


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich meinte doch Thomas mit dem Bart.....


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rechnet euch mal aus, was ihr in den letzten 5 Jahren, in denen ich nicht beim Friseur war, an möglichen Angelzeuggeld dafür ausgegeben habt, dass euch eine Azubine die Frisur versaut? 
Additiv dazu noch die gesparten Einwegrasierklingen.
Und ich hab gehört durch Bart und Kopfhaar lassen sich massig Rechtschreibfehler vermeiden.


----------



## whatup (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo......

uns verbindet ein wunderbares gemeinsames Hobby, und darum schreiben und lesen wir hier. Und das ist ja gerade das Schöne an diesem Forum. Anständiger Umgang mit einander und ein respektvoller Ton. Wie es sich gehört.

Was haben eine Frisur und/oder ein Bart mit dem Angeln zu tun?

Jeder hat seinen eigenen Stil, nein - im Gegenteil: heutzutage haben nur noch sehr wenige den Mut oder die Selbstsicherheit, einen eigenen Stil zu besitzen, ohne ständig nach der Bestätigung durch Andere zu lechzen. Wieviele rennen rum wie Justin Bieber oder reiten auf der "Hipster"- Welle, und das nur, weil es gerade mal wieder "cool" sein soll?

Es gelten immer noch die allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit und das damit verbundene Recht, so auszusehen, wie man möchte.

Wie auch immer der Stil aussieht, und wie auch immer die Reaktionen der Anderen darauf sein mögen. 

Warum also sollte man es sich erlauben, persönlich zu werden, und einen Angelkollegen wegen dessen Frisur oder Barttracht in irgendeiner Form anzuquatschen? Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht ok. (just my 2 cents)

In diesem Sinne ;-)


----------



## PhantomBiss (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil, Trollwut!


----------



## warenandi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, so langsam sollte genug sein.
Kann man ja nicht mehr lesen. Lange Haare und Bart hin und her.... Ist mir doch scheixxegal! So lange die Fänge stimmen.
Die jenigen die meinen das hier so breit zu Latschen melden sich doch bitte in irgendeinem Frisurforum oder was auch immer an und können die da voll tratschen.... So einen Kinderkacke.

Petri zu allen Fängern.
Ihr habt momentan irgendwie mehr Glück als ich.
Aber heute Abend werde ich nochmal angreifen...


----------



## vermesser (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hmm, es gestaltet sich zähe. Gestern gab es wieder nur einige kleine und mittlere Barsche. Ein wenig ist der Wurm grade drin...


----------



## Seele (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute jetzt ist hier mal endgültig Schluss. Der nächste mit einem Frisurenkommentar kriegt ne Warnung. Sagt mal gehts noch, jeder kann doch rumlaufen wie er möchte und es ihm gefällt. Geht lieber Fischen und postet Fotos von Fängen wie er.


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann wollen wir mal das Ergebnis vom zähen Dienstag melden 












Dazu gabs noch einen kleinen Nachwuchs Zetti von ca 25cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, Seele.


----------



## warenandi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Er spricht mir aus der Seele.... :m


----------



## Lennart83 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Zwei schöne Hechte aus der letzten Woche, gefangen in Makkum/NL.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammerfang von Kollege Immerhunger heut Abend:
67er Aal im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal beim Spinnfischen!
Hat den Wobbler regulär genommen!
Hab so was schon mal gehört aber nie miterlebt.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!
Sowas wird die letzte Zeit öfter gemeldet, auch auf Gufi. Konnte auch schon nen Aal beobachten, der aktiv Fischchen gejagt hat. Gibt wohl Räuber und Sammler.


----------



## shafty262 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hammerfang von Kollege Immerhunger heut Abend:
> 67er Aal im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal beim Spinnfischen!
> Hat den Wobbler regulär genommen!
> Hab so was schon mal gehört aber nie miterlebt.


Auf geflavourte Gummis gehen die bei uns relativ häufig. Meistens sind das sogar die etwas größeren. Es gibt so ein roten Stift zum Köder anmalen der soll nach Krabbe riechen, den lieben die Aale. Petri zum besonderen Fang.


----------



## Luki** (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es gibt sie doch noch in der Donau 

74cm auf KöFi von vorgestern Nacht






Petri an alle


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​



















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner Juni: *
Rhöde

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## Guinst (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ist der Übeltäter, der sich beim Hakenlösen einmal kräftig schüttelte und mir den Haken in den Finger jagte. Hab ihn unter schmerzen released ... Fisch an einem Drilling, ich am anderen. Konnte den einen aus dem Sprengring fädeln und dann den anderen lösen ...


----------



## jkc (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Knipex Seitenschneider griffbereit haben ist in so einem Momend unbezahlbar - Petri!


----------



## yellowred (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend am Rhein in Düsseldorf eine schöne Zeit gehabt. Durften alle wieder schwimmen. In der Dämmerung erfolgreich mit dem Turbotail, im Dunkeln dann mitm Illex Arnaud.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch mal wieder zwei.
75 cm




und 
111cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu der tollen Mutti#6

-----

Die gute alte Raubbrasse, wer kennt sie nicht? Gebissen auf einen Gummifisch. Zwei weitere Würfe dann noch einen Zander. Waren ein paar tolle Tage am & im Wasser. Barsche, Hechte und Zander gefangen. Und das meist in der Hitze bei 36 Grad. Zwar keine besonders großen Fische dabei gewesen aber eine Brasse auf Gufi hatte ich noch nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## man1ac (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 Würfe gezielt auch Hecht probiert, hat geklappt.
Ist 5m vorm Boot auf Sicht eingestiegen.

Mein 3. Hecht überhaupt, und mit 70cm auch der größte Wasserbewohner bisher 

Sau geil


----------



## bream (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zu den schönen fängen!

dann will ich euch meine fänge auch nicht weiter vorenthalten. letzte woche gab`s freitags bei mir nen schönen rapfen von ca 65cm und heute nen ordentlichen waller von 1,55m. beide mit der spinnrute gefangen. besonders der waller hat am "leichten" gerät (0,14er hauptschnur) in der strömung mächtig spaß gemacht


----------



## Kai83 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri heute Nacht gab es nen schönen 70er Zander auf Grundel [emoji6]


----------



## motocross11 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Bei mir war in letzter Zeit wenig Zeit zum Angeln. Letzte Woche gezielt auf Rapfen voll abgeschneidert. Samstag dann ein Stündchen an die Elbe, da gab es nen kleinen Zander und gestern Abend nach der Arbeit schnell ne Stunde an den See gefahren und nen 55er Hecht und ein paar Barsche gefangen. Gestern hatte ich leider keinen Fotoapparat dabei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Clasher (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri heil!






Hat in der Ostsee auf einen Beifänger gebissen, leider war die Wage bei 8kg am Anschlag.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## MIG 29 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!!!

Regenbogenforelle 58 cm gebissen auf'n Wobbler.


----------



## x-cite (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri !!!

Momentan gehen Zander bei uns echt hart....
dafür beißen die Wallis umso besser bei 26 Grad Wassertemp!












Gruß Andi


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch - da kommt ja wieder einiges raus..


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern mit einer Angelkameradin an der Donau unterwegs. 

Ein gemeinsamer Kumpel und Angelanfänger hat uns spontan besucht. 
Mit einer feinen Feederrute hat er versucht vor der Steinpackung eine Grundel als Köfi zu fangen. Das ist ihm NICHT gelungen (normalerweise absolut unmöglich). 
War aber auch irgendwie unnötig, denn statt der erhofften Grundel nahm ein 40er Barsch den halben Tauwurm :q :q 

Ich hab gedacht ich seh nicht richtig... #6

Außerdem konnten wir dann noch 5 Aale, einen Babywaller, 3 kleinere Barsche und einige Grundeln verhaften.


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> War gestern mit einer Angelkameradin an der Donau unterwegs.
> 
> Ein gemeinsamer Kumpel und Angelanfänger hat uns spontan besucht.
> Mit einer feinen Feederrute hat er versucht vor der Steinpackung eine Grundel als Köfi zu fangen. Das ist ihm NICHT gelungen (normalerweise absolut unmöglich).
> ...


Petri Heil [emoji3]


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> War gestern mit einer Angelkameradin an der Donau unterwegs.
> 
> Ein gemeinsamer Kumpel und Angelanfänger hat uns spontan besucht.
> Mit einer feinen Feederrute hat er versucht vor der Steinpackung eine Grundel als Köfi zu fangen. Das ist ihm NICHT gelungen (normalerweise absolut unmöglich).
> ...


Der Franz, der kannz ;-)))))


----------



## Willi Wobbler (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mal ein paar Meldungen von mir von letzter Woche,
nix großes, aber seeehr hart erarbeitet bei der Hitze !


----------



## vermesser (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin in die Runde, nach einer längeren wetter- und arbeitsbedingten Pause (entweder es war brütend heiß, windig mit Regen oder ich musste länger arbeiten) habe ich es doch tatsächlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft.

Tatort war ein kleiner Kanal, der eigentlich Hecht, Barsch und einige wenige Zander sowie Welse beinhaltet...

Es biss auch recht gut |supergri , die Frequenz war ok, ich hatte am Ende bestimmt zwanzig Fische...nur die Größe  .

Aber immerhin...die Rute ist eingeweiht.


----------



## Dermeineeine (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!

Hab auch einen zum zeigen:


----------



## dake84 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Ergebnis des letzten Hechtausflugs... Läuft echt nicht gut dieses Jahr^^


----------



## vermesser (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



dake84 schrieb:


> Läuft echt nicht gut dieses Jahr^^



Ist zumindest in den letzten Wochen auch kein Wunder...erst viel zu heiß, dann zu kalt, dann Wind, dann Regen, dann beides...

Egal wie das Wetter ist...aber ein wenig stabil ist hilfreich...

WINTER NERVT!!


----------



## RayZero (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es gestern 3 Rotgetupfte und einen Amerikanischen Kollegen [emoji2] - ein kleiner Salmonide dürfte wieder schwimmen - die anderen gibt's heute nach Müllerin Art zum Mittagessen:
































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. 

Letzte Nacht mal wieder was vorzeigbares ans Band bekommen. Zusammen 1680g.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist da der kleine, versteckte Aal wieder mitgerechnet oder warum ist der ausnahmsweise schon eingetütet?


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ist da der kleine, versteckte Aal wieder mitgerechnet oder warum ist der ausnahmsweise schon eingetütet?



Nur Dir zu liebe, damit Du Dich mal auf das Wesentliche konzentriest.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kann sich der Räucherofen ja schon freuen.


----------



## Rhöde (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hammerfang von Kollege Immerhunger heut Abend:
> 67er Aal im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal beim Spinnfischen!
> Hat den Wobbler regulär genommen!
> Hab so was schon mal gehört aber nie miterlebt.



Das gibts. Bei mir war es auch letztens ein schöner Aal der auf ein 10 cm Gummi beim nächtlichen Zanderangeln eingestiegen ist.


----------



## ayron (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Pose Zokker! Da macht das Begutachten der Fänge doppelt Laune!
Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden ob Du oder speezi.aale die lässigste Präsentation in der Kategorie stramme Aale hast:m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern

--------

Nach über 16 Stunden Spinnfischen ohne Pause und Essen bin ich echt kaputt. Es war zäh aber hat sich gelohnt. Toller Tag


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Kirsche Bieber!


----------



## lute (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zuerst hat mal wieder ein kleiner von 35cm gebissen und ich dachte schon, dass ich dieses Jahr nur kleine fangen werde.
Dann ist aber doch noch einer für die Pfanne eingestiegen.
70cm auf tote Grundel, hat einen sehr spektakulären Drill für einen Zander dieser Größe abgeliefert.

E: Ich muss mich bei dem großen vermessen haben. Mein aktueller hat glatt 70cm und dieser war definitiv größer. Leider habe ich kein genaues Maß.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lute schrieb:


> Zuerst hat mal wieder ein kleiner von 35cm gebissen und ich dachte schon, dass ich dieses Jahr nur kleine fangen werde.
> Dann ist aber doch noch einer für die Pfanne eingestiegen.
> 70cm auf tote Grundel, hat einen sehr spektakulären Drill für einen Zander dieser Größe abgeliefert.




Super Zander! Petri!

Da sieht man, wieviel Freude du am Angeln hast!:k


----------



## Guinst (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut morgen: Ich bin schon eine Weile am Wasser. Einen Rapfen und ein paar kleine Barsche auf Wobbler hatte ich schon. Ich wechsle auf Gummi, vielleicht beisst ja noch ein Zander oder besserer Barsch. Bis zur Mündung am gegenüberliegenden Ufer komme ich eh nicht mit Wobbler. Wurf ... schön weit ... sogar noch 2-3m rein in den Seitenarm, prima ... Schnur straffen ... plötzlich ein starker Ruck in der Schnur ... Rapfen? Die beissen gern mal kurz nach dem Einschlag ... Anhieb ... kurzer Widerstand, dann komplett locker ... Fliegt mir mein Köder jetzt entgegen? Deckung! Wegdrehen ... ein bisschen zur Seite gehen ... hoppla, was ist dass denn jetzt? Die Rute steht auf einmal wieder im Halbkreis und die Bremse singt ... aber in die Richtung hab ich doch gar nicht geworfen???
Dann sah ich den Kormoran ... das wird doch wohl nicht? ... Doch! Blöder Mist ... man hat der Kraft ... besonders wenn er taucht ... abheben kann er scheinbar nicht ... ich krieg kaum mal nen Meter schnur zurück und wenn ist er gleich wieder weg ... hoffentlich schwimmt er nicht um die Boje da ... scheint müde zu werden ... nein doch nicht ... was mach ich eigentlich mit dem wenn er am Ufer ist? Blutet er? Beisst er? Ich will nicht ... Was soll das? Wieso ich? Jetzt gibt er nochmal richtig Gas ... Mist, er zieht um die Kurve und ich kann nicht nachlaufen ... meine schöne Schnur wird an der Spundwand zerstört werden ... Mistvieh ... Bremse zu halten oder verlieren ... ab ... Köder dran ... freu |jump:
Zum Glück war der gar nicht gehakt, paar Federn hats ihn gekostet, ich hab meine Schnur und sogar noch den Köder. War ein harter Drill, ca. 10 min hat er gedauert und ich hatte nicht den Eindruck dass der müde wird.
Ein Bild des 'Fanges' eins der Rute im Drill und noch eins von einem Raubfischfang, damit es nicht Offtopic wird. |supergri


----------



## lute (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ohje, erzählt das blos nicht den bekloppten tierschützern, dass du einem kormoran 4 federn gezupft hast. petri zum kleinen Raubbarsch


----------



## Dyasound (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 3 Tage alle Köder in sämtlichen Tiefen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten probiert und nur Zwerge verhaftet. Zum Lohn dann diesen 38er zum Abend.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich wieder mal ein etwas besserer Fisch heute. 
Der Rapfen hat 75 cm und jede Menge "Radau" gemacht. 
Gleichzeitig konnte ich die Smoke 55 damit einweihen. Ebenfalls war der Rapala der größte Köder auf dem ich einen Rapfen gefangen habe.






http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=edc112-1436727326.jpg


----------



## ado (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Barsch und schöne Raubbarbe aus dem Süden der Republik.


----------



## pike-81 (12. Juli 2015)

Moinsen!
Dieser 94er hat heute bei einsetzenden Regen gebissen. 
Bisher hat es noch nicht wieder aufgehört. 
Petri


----------



## Hechtbär (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend noch mal losgewesen und bei strömenden Regen diesen 65er erwischt. Stand ziemlich tief und und hat einen guten Drill geliefert.


----------



## vermesser (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Salzwasserräuber |rolleyes


----------



## inselkandidat (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Brummer ! petri heul


----------



## spike999 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri heil @ all

schöne ostseeleoparden :m

bei mir gabs heut 2 zander ca. 40 und 50cm und nen barsch


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem mich der verlorene Meter von gestern nicht mehr losgelassen hat, bin ich heute noch für 1,5 Stunden hin und bin den Kanal entlang.

Den Fisch von gestern konnte ich nicht mehr an Band bekommen, dafür aber 3 andere Hechte. Der größte mit 74cm.

Immerhin ein kleiner Trost.


----------



## alp06 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zusammen schöne Fische dabei.

Hier ein Zanderselfi von heute.


----------



## Stefan111x (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das erste mal am Scharmützelsee und dann gleich so eine Granate! 80 cm und 5 Kg, gebissen auf einen Kopyto King Shad.|bigeyes


----------



## angelschorsch (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


Ein dickes Petri


----------



## den#777 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, was für Brocken, dickes Petri…|bigeyes#6


----------



## RayZero (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Etwas komische Haltung aber Petri! :m


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Stefan111x schrieb:


> Das erste mal am Scharmützelsee und dann gleich so eine Granate! 80 cm und 5 Kg, gebissen auf einen Kopyto King Shad.|bigeyes



Petri Heil, Geiles Teil! #6 

Vom Ufer aus gefangen?


----------



## Stefan111x (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Männers,

  er wurde vom Boot aus gefangen. Anbei noch Bild wo man den Fisch besser sieht, leider war ich alleine unterwegs was sich in der Bildqualität widerspiegelt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Also ich finde die Qualität gut...jedenfalls wenns mit ner Kompakten fotografiert wurde  Da hab ich schon deutlich schlechteres gesehen....nur so nebenbei


----------



## RayZero (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es eine 34cm Bachforelle - einfach tolle Fische. Ich liebe es wenn sie aus irgendwelchen verstecken schießen und zur Begrüßung erstmal in die Luft springen [emoji2].


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Petri Heil an Stefan. Der sieht richtig dick aus #r #r 

Über die Bildqualität könnt ich mich derzeit auch aufregen. Hab mir eine Kamera mit schwenkbarem Display geholt, und das sch... Ding macht in der Dämmerung im Automatik-Modus unscharfe Aufnahmen. Muss mich da mal wohl etwas intensiver damit befassen. :c

Nun zum erfreulicheren Teil.

Heute Abend gabs einen Zander auf Gummi


----------



## spike999 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri euch

bei mir gabs heut nen kleinen zander und nen hecht


----------



## j4n (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






87er Köhler - vom Ufer wohlgemerkt. War n lustiger Tanz auf den nassen Felsen


----------



## spike999 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri heil aber das ist n pollack


----------



## oldhesse (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,

dachte ich gehe wieder mal als Schneider nach Hause bis der Kerl hier biss. Biss kam auf nen DAM Spinner in Hechtdesign. Waren eigentlich meine letzten Würfe. Biss erfolgte gegen 22:30-22:40. Kampftechnisch war ich enttäuscht, dafür war die Wucht beim Anbiss ne Granate. Hätte er meinen Spinner nicht komplett inhaliert, hätte ich ihn gerne freigelassen. So musste er leider mit.

Achja. Größe 78cm gemessen. Für nen Rapfen ne gute Größe denk ich.

Übrigens hatte er ne Grundel im Magen. Ich schau mir die Mägen immer genau an, weil bei mir am Rhein die Grundeln wirklich ne totale Plage geworden sind und die Dinger nun immer attraktiver für mich werden als Köderfisch.


----------



## 0231er (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Last-Minute Fang#6

Hatte heute abend am Rhein bei Duisburg zwei Teeny-Zander mit jeweils 50cm, keine Riesen aber eine interessante Lektion zum Thema Köderwahl:

Drei Stunden lang Buhnenhopping gemacht, Faulenzen mit dem No-Action Shad meines Vertrauens - Nix...
Dann mal gewechselt: gleiche Farbe, gleiche Stelle, gleicher Führungsstil aber mit nem Schaufel-Kopyto und die beiden Zander direkt hintereinander bei Wurf 1+2, als hätten sie nur drauf gewartet:q


----------



## vermesser (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war mal wieder mit leichtem Gerät los.

Derzeit kocht das Wasser vor lauter Brut...alles unter 5cm geht gut, alles über 5cm nicht mehr. Hechte und bessere Barsche sind irgendwie weg. Aber Biss auf Biss...hier mal eine kleine Auswahl.


----------



## MikeHawk (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genauso erging es mir am Montag, könnte quasi fast identische Fotos posten


----------



## Köfi83 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder mit leichtem Gerät los.
> 
> Derzeit kocht das Wasser vor lauter Brut...alles unter 5cm geht gut, alles über 5cm nicht mehr. Hechte und bessere Barsche sind irgendwie weg. Aber Biss auf Biss...hier mal eine kleine Auswahl.




 Kann ich nur bestätigen.
 War am Sonntag mal vor 6:00 am Wasser|supergri
 Am Anfang sehr schleppen, dann ab ca. 7:30 5 Barsche bis 25cm alle auf dünne Gummis max 7,5cm lang.(auf 10cm ging gar nix).
 Dann Spinner dran ca. 50er Hecht. Ab 8:30 ging nicht mehr viel.
 zwischen 9-10 an anderem Platz noch einen verloren, tippe Hecht oder Zander auch auf 7,5cm Gummi.

 Und dann war es etwas seltsam, Biss, Anschlag, ab...... Kompletter Köder weg 0,38 FC einfach gekappt und ich hab noch nicht mal hart angeschlagen???#q

 Ach ja, No aktion geht so gut wie gar nix, kann nur Gummis mit viel aktion empfehlen.#6

 Köfi


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jeder Hecht kappt dir n 0,38er Fluo binnen Sekundenbruchteilen #d


----------



## Sea-Trout (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

0,38er ist wirklich nichts für einen Hecht.Ich fische auch auf Barsch und Zander mit Stahl.Gibt so gutes unauffälliges Material in so dünnen Durchmessern wüsste keinen Grund das Risiko einzugehen.Unterschiede was die Fänge angeht gibt es keinen zumindest nicht in den von mir befischten Gewässern.Ist oft Einbildung meiner Meinung nach.Da sind an so einer "Montage" mehr Sachen dran die nicht natürlich wirken.Ein dünnes braunes Stahlvorfach könnte alles mögliche sein.Ein Ast,Alge,Schilfhalm etc..Im Wasser schwimmt doch immer irgendwas rum.

Petri an alle Fänger#h.


----------



## Köfi83 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht gehe fische ich Stahl.
Ich war am Jiggen mit Gummi auf Zander, dann benutze ich FC hatte bis dato damit auch noch nie Probleme.

Back to topic.

Morgen werde ich wieder angreifen:m


----------



## tozi (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hi,
gestern abend am Rhein. eineiige Zwillinge, man solls nicht glauben....
Am unteren Fisch sieht man mal den Vorteil der Grundeln. 4 kg für 68 cm ist nicht schlecht....
gruß
Tom


----------



## Lauenburger (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein paar Schöne Hornhechte aus unsrem Dänemark Trip


----------



## Trollwut (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder ein Zielfisch,. Viel Aktivität im Wasser, rausgekommen sind neben dem noch 2 kleine Hechte. Hatte dann noch nen krassen Biss. Wie vom Zander, nur viel "intensiver". Leider aber nicht bekommen


----------



## vermesser (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war auch noch mal los...und endlich mal wieder was anderes als kleine Barsche. Ein paar Würfe mit dem guten alten Effzett brachte denn doch noch einen Hecht ans Band  .


----------



## RayZero (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Zielfisch,. Viel Aktivität im Wasser, rausgekommen sind neben dem noch 2 kleine Hechte. Hatte dann noch nen krassen Biss. Wie vom Zander, nur viel "intensiver". Leider aber nicht bekommen



Petri Troll,

bevor wieder Leute anfangen über Frisur und Bart zu sprechen - was ist das denn für ein Gummifisch?


----------



## slowhand (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Petri Troll,
> 
> bevor wieder Leute anfangen über Frisur und Bart zu sprechen - was ist das denn für ein Gummifisch?



Sieht aus wie der Slim Jim in der Farbe TS...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein bisschen Dick für den SlimJim oder wirkt der nur so?

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Köfi83 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist ein Slim Jim.
 Fische die nur, ist bei uns ein top Köder.

 Gruß Köfi


----------



## alp06 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri nochmal. 

46er auf Wobbler von gestern Abend. Foto leider nicht so toll geworden.


----------



## MikeHawk (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs Gestern 8 Bissse auf Oberflächen Wobbler die man aber alle nur gesehen und gehört hat, immer ein Platscher direkt am Wobbler, aber kein Ruck in der Rute.

Sind die Zander blind?


2 Kleine von 25cm blieben händen


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Petri Troll,
> 
> bevor wieder Leute anfangen über Frisur und Bart zu sprechen - was ist das denn für ein Gummifisch?



Danke dir.
Is ein SlimJim in der Farbe "Köderboxdurcheinander".

Hatte die nur mal bestellt um zu sehen ob sie Lauf- und Baugleich mit nem anderen Köder sind. Und ja, sie sind es. Exakt den selben Gufi gibts auch von Dreamtackle, heißt da Slim Shad und kostet ca. 20ct pro Gufi weniger.

http://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-gummifisch-slim-shad-farbe-pearl-minnow#K5920005


----------



## Nico99 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Petri an alle bisher erfolgreichen!!
Bei mir lief es heute echt gut!:m
Endlich konnte ich ein paar Fische landen, nachdem mir die letzten Tage die meisten abgefallen sind.

























Wünsche den, die heute los sind viel Erfolg!

Gruß Nico


----------



## x-cite (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Hechtis.

 Bei uns hat es "HEUTE" 36 grad.

Wo lebst du bzw. wo warst du angeln damit du mit Winterjacke und Jeans "HEUTE" angelst  ??


Gruß Andi


----------



## Nico99 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier sind es jetzt auch ü 30 Grad!
Ich war heute morgen um 6:00Uhr los, da waren es noch ca. 17 Grad und es hatte genieselt, sonst würde ich das nicht aushalten.


----------



## warenandi (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Dickes Petri an die Fänger.
Ich war heute mit mein BellyBoat unterwegs. Heute früh dann so gegen 7:00Uhr hat dann ein geschätzter leicht Ü70er mein 3cm weißen Barschwobbler genommen. Kein Kescher mit also versucht per Hand zu landen. Etwa 20cm vor meiner Hand kam der Kopf nochmal aus dem Wasser, schüttelte sich und er war den Haken los. Ist dann neben dem Belly ganz langsam und provokativ abgetaucht. Musste öfter pausieren wegen Gewitter sodass es heute der einzige Räuber an der Angel geblieben ist.


----------



## lute (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern habe ich mal wieder einen schönen Ansitz gestartet. Zuerst gab es einen kampfstarken von 59cm und dann noch einen von 70cm. Mein Angelpartner ist auch nicht Schneider geblieben und konnte einen von 53cm landen. Ein schöner Tag am guten alten Rhein.


----------



## Fuschus (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute meine neue Rolle am Rhein eingeweiht und endlich mein erster Zander auf gummi |stolz: Nicht der größte (45cm) aber bin mega happy :g:m und dass nach ca 10 würfen.




Danach noch zum See gefahren und nen kleinen Schniepel erwischt. Leider wollte die raubende muddi nicht einsteigen und trotzdem einer der besten Angeltage in meinem Leben :vik:




Petri allen anderen #h


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Monster!


----------



## lute (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schön Trollwut, endlich mal wieder ein Wels von dir. Petri.


----------



## Lommel (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich schmeiss mal einen 43 cm Barsch in die Runde.


----------



## Moerser83 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern für ne Stunde am Wasser...


----------



## connect24h (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern mal von 21.00 Uhr bis 01.00 Uhr am Vereinsgewässer.

Bisse kamen gegen 00.30 Uhr Schlag auf Schlag...
Zuerst der 67er Aal auf Tauwurm, Vorfachtiefe.
Während ich den Aal "verarztet" hatte...der Biss auf der zweiten Tauwurmrute, ebenfalls Vorfachtiefe...das hatte sich der 60er Hecht einverleibt (Glück gehabt, da normales Vorfach)
Circa 10 min. später, dann Biss auf der Grundrute mit kleinem Köderfisch...Hier zeigte sich dann ein schöner 70er Zander mit 3 Kg

Und ich muss sagen...seitdem ich kurz vor der Dunkelheit mit etwas Grundfutter anfüttere, habe ich wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse :m


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lute schrieb:


> Schön Trollwut, endlich mal wieder ein Wels von dir. Petri.




Danke dir!
Fisch ist Fisch, oder so


----------



## Somon (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hello-

der erste Zander meines Lebens! Gegen 22:00 Uhr mit einem großen Fischfetzen auf Grund ist mir dieser 70er in einem mittleren Flüßchen in Niedersachsen an den Haken gegangen.

Grüsse aus dem Wendland-

g.


----------



## lute (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern. manchmal habe ich das gefühl, dass die meisten zander bei 70cm nicht mehr wachsen wollen. ich komme auch nicht so wirklich über dieses maß hinaus.


----------



## Promachos (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lute schrieb:


> petri den fängern. manchmal habe ich das gefühl, dass die meisten zander bei 70cm nicht mehr wachsen wollen. ich komme auch nicht so wirklich über dieses maß hinaus.



Hallo!

Das ist wie bei Menschen: Von 170 bis 190 cm gibt's viele, deutlich drunter und drüber nicht so viele.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Wochenende war wirklich sehr ereignisreich.
 Freitag: 2 Hechte und 4 Zander
 Sonntag: 1 Hecht und 6 Zander
 Was ein geiles Wochenende und was ein Lauf!
 (Einige Bilder fehlen noch, habe noch nicht alle bekommen)


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



tozi schrieb:


> hi,
> gestern abend am Rhein. eineiige Zwillinge, man solls nicht glauben....
> Am unteren Fisch sieht man mal den Vorteil der Grundeln. 4 kg für 68 cm ist nicht schlecht....
> gruß
> Tom


Petri#6 heftiger Konditionsfaktor|bigeyes.Hatte vor paar Tagen einen 80er der wog weniger.


Auch an alle anderen Fänger petri.

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal wieder was für die liebhaber langhaariger männer...

(leider alles nur 40-knapp 50cm)


----------



## Lemmingx (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> (leider alles nur 40-knapp 50cm)



Oberarm? |supergri

Petri!


----------



## Steinbuttt (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> hier mal wieder was für die liebhaber langhaariger männer...




... an dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein dickes Petri heil, Tom, tolle Fische! #6 #v

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> hier mal wieder was für die liebhaber langhaariger männer...



petri tom :vik:


----------



## Lommel (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es hat mich circa 35 Angeljahre und jede Menge Rückschläge gekostet, aber jetzt hab ich Ihn den Meterhecht. Wunderschöner Fisch mit 110 cm.





  Und wenn es einmal läuft dann läuft es ja, später habe ich einen 95er nachgelegt:






  Und noch meinen Barschrekord pulverisiert, 46 cm:






  Beflügelt von den Erfolgen habe ich dann angefangen auch mein Gummigedöns zu testen (Hier muss man wissen das ich in dieser Angelart, die grösste Pflaume im Verein bin) und tatsächlich ein Zander von immerhin 50 cm stürzte sich auf das Wabbelding. Nicht der grösste, aber Zander ist Zander.






  Nach diesen Hattrick, können die gewohnten Schneidertage wieder kommen, ab jetzt bin ich da ganz entspannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann aber Glückwunsch zum Meter und den weiteren tollen Fischen ;-))


----------



## Willi Wobbler (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum ersten Meter und zum Barsch PB @ Lommel.

:m   :m

Tolle Fische !! Freu mich auf September |supergri :vik:

Gruß Heiko


----------



## doc_haemmer (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch nen herzlichen Glückwunsch und freut mich, dass nach 35 Jahren dann doch noch der Meter geknackt wurde #6


----------



## phirania (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch dickes Petri.#6
Der Meter ist auch immer noch mein Traum.


----------



## Novembermann (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri ! 
Ich warte auch noch drauf. 
92 ist mein größter gewesen und das ist auch schon wieder ca. 10 Jahre her. #c


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Offensichtlich wirds mit Naturköder auf Zander nix mehr dieses Jahr. Gestern auf Fischfetzen 6 oder 7 Bisse gehabt. Ein Aal, 2 Fische haben sich irgendwo festgesetzt und warn nicht mehr los zu bekommen und ein Waller. Aber vom Zielfisch nichts zu sehn.





74cm bei ganz schöner Wampe


----------



## NomBre (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war ich hier mit meinem Vermieter der FeWo 3,5h schleppen mit Spinner am Edersee.

Nach einer langen Durststrecke endlich der ersehnte Biss und ein schöner Fetter 85cm Hecht wurde ins Boot gelandet.


----------



## polakgd (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> hier mal wieder was für die liebhaber langhaariger männer...
> 
> (leider alles nur 40-knapp 50cm)




was ist das für fisch?


----------



## Allround Angla (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Petri an alle 
Die 3 gabs bei mir in letzter Zeit. Der Aal hat 1,3kg und der bessere barsch mit 37cm neuer pb  
Lg


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Siehe den Live vom Wasser-Thread.
Petri an die anderen Fänger!


----------



## RayZero (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



polakgd schrieb:


> was ist das für fisch?



Die schönen Schuppenträger heißen Wolfsbarsch #h

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfsbarsche

Petri an alle Barschjäger über mir - mein Neid sei euch gewiss :vik:


----------



## Schugga (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe heute Nacht von meinem ersten Meter-Hecht geträumt |schlafen

Zählt das auch, um hier wieder mitmachen zu können?


----------



## Sea-Trout (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nacht von meinem ersten Meter-Hecht geträumt |schlafen
> 
> Zählt das auch, um hier wieder mitmachen zu können?


So halb schon.Vielleicht war das ja ein Zeichen?Weisst du den genauen Spot und Köder?Falls ja nichts wie hin da und aus dem Traum die Realität machen.

Petri an alle Fänger geile Fische dabei.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## RayZero (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nacht von meinem ersten Meter-Hecht geträumt |schlafen
> 
> Zählt das auch, um hier wieder mitmachen zu können?



Natürlich nicht Schnuggie |splat2:


----------



## Don-Machmut (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Zählt das auch, um hier wieder mitmachen zu können?



So was zählt jetzt auch schon :vik::vik:

da gegen hilft bloß ans Wasser und werfen werfen werfen :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den tollen Fängen #6



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nacht von meinem ersten Meter-Hecht geträumt |schlafen
> 
> Zählt das auch, um hier wieder mitmachen zu können?


Wenn es danach geht, dann fange ich täglich Meter Hechte, Haie und kann fliegen. Vor allem, nachdem ich letztens wirklich den ersten Meter verloren habe, weil der dem Kollegen aus dem Kescher gefallen ist... die 3 Tage danach habe ich nur davon geträumt |bigeyes

Zählt nur wenn du ein Foto davon hast :q


----------



## Don-Machmut (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Bieberpelz
jetzt mal ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen.. woher weist du das es ein Meter war ????


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rund 85cm. Ohne Verwendung, da nicht Zielfisch. Schlängelt wieder!


----------



## hanzz (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der lag doch schon im Kescher.
Denke, dass kann man dann schon abschätzen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> @Bieberpelz
> jetzt mal ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen.. woher weist du das es ein Meter war ????


Der war bereits im Kescher und ich habe einige Fluchten des Fisches gesehen. Ungefähr 200 Meter weiter hat ein Freund erst 2 Wochen zuvor einen 91er gelandet. Daher hatte ich auch die Relation dazu ganz gut vor Augen und der war definitiv größer als der 91er. Ob es nun 98 oder 108 gewesen sind, es ist am Ende nur eine reine Schätzung und ich kann es natürlich nicht 100tig sagen. Gefühlt bin ich mir aber sicher... aber was heißt das schon :q

Aber das Thema ist eh Vergangenheit denn momentan sind Zander angesagt. Und die Idee, meine Freundin vorhin zu überreden kurz in die Niederlande zu fahren, war die beste Idee :vik:

Nachdem ich vorhin schon wieder eine Brasse auf Gufi gefangen habe, ging erst einmal nichts mehr. Sehr zäh. Aber kurz vor Schluss knallte es noch einmal richtig. Ich freue mich wie sau.


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöööne Fische...


@Schugga
Wie groß ist bei dir ein Meter??? Zeig mal.....

So etwa?
1m   :q


----------



## _Pipo_ (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war ich seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder auf Aal (letzter Versuch auf Aal ist sicherlich 2 Jahre her).

Es gabs viel Fisch, aber ein Aal war nicht dabei #c
(33er Barsch, 34er Rotauge, 36er und 45er Klodeckel + 3 nicht verwertete Bisse).

Da der Barsch natürlich den Haken bis zum Magen inhaliert hat, schwimmt er nicht im Wasser sondern in Butter.


----------



## Sea-Trout (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Der war bereits im Kescher und ich habe einige Fluchten des Fisches gesehen. Ungefähr 200 Meter weiter hat ein Freund erst 2 Wochen zuvor einen 91er gelandet. Daher hatte ich auch die Relation dazu ganz gut vor Augen und der war definitiv größer als der 91er. Ob es nun 98 oder 108 gewesen sind, es ist am Ende nur eine reine Schätzung und ich kann es natürlich nicht 100tig sagen. Gefühlt bin ich mir aber sicher... aber was heißt das schon :q
> 
> Aber das Thema ist eh Vergangenheit denn momentan sind Zander angesagt. Und die Idee, meine Freundin vorhin zu überreden kurz in die Niederlande zu fahren, war die beste Idee :vik:
> 
> Nachdem ich vorhin schon wieder eine Brasse auf Gufi gefangen habe, ging erst einmal nichts mehr. Sehr zäh. Aber kurz vor Schluss knallte es noch einmal richtig. Ich freue mich wie sau.


Petri#6.Man sieht dir Holland an.


----------



## soadillusion (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Ausbeute nach 5 Würfen 

#d

Sollte das Selfie Ding mal üben, damit ich nicht so blöd schaue


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Petri#6.Man sieht dir Holland an.



Das ist der Zanderblick


----------



## Dominik.L (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






bei mir werden dieses jahr die fische immer kleiner


----------



## Sygi.94 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Mein erster Hecht überhaupt nen bisschen ungünstig gehalten aber gute 75cm hat der oder die schöne 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Sag mal Dominik.L, was ist das für eine BC-Rute Links auf dem Bild?
Petri Heil den Fängern!


----------



## Nevisthebrave (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängen…
ein wunderschöner Abend, ein wunderschöner Fisch








1.04m still alive 
LG Marcel


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend gings spontan schnell noch los für ein paar Würfe. Nachdem mit Gummi nix zu holen war, entschied ich mich es im Flachwasser zu probieren und montierte einen Wobbler. 

Bereits der 3. Wurf brachte den Biss und ein schöner Flachwasser-Zander konnte gelandet werden! 






Preisfrage: Wer kennt den Wobbler? 
Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich den her habe, fühlt sich brutalst billig an, und wie man an den Haken sieht - war er es offensichtlich auch :q 
Aber: Er fängt und läuft schön flach!


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ....Preisfrage: Wer kennt den Wobbler? ....



Sieht aus wie ein Spro Power Catcher Minnow

Petri den glücklichen Fänger.


----------



## MIG 29 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische Jung's, Petri!!!


----------



## MoselBarbe (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja glaube auch das es der Spro Power Catcher ist.
Schöne Fische wieder am Start. Allen ein dickes Petri[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


Bin beim Angeln


----------



## Don-Machmut (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri Marcel :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## layercake87 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bereits der 3. Wurf brachte den Biss und ein schöner Flachwasser-Zander konnte gelandet werden!
> 
> 
> Preisfrage: Wer kennt den Wobbler?
> ...



petri zum fang #6

der wobbler sieht von der bauart her aus wie ein abu garcia tormentor. die fühlen sich aber eigentlich nicht so billig an und in dem dekor gibt es die auch nicht. daher wohl ein nachbau.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hätte auch auf Tormentor getippt. 
http://www.lureshop.eu/abu-garcia-tormentor-h-bb-7cm-9g.html

Es gibt aber auch genug gleiche Wobbler unter anderem Label.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Tormentor hat angedeute Flossen auf der flanke. Der von meinem Bild nicht - aber von der Form her wirds der sein. Herzlichen Dank!
Wenn ich den nachkaufe, werde ich dann wohl eh auf das Original oder einen höherwertigen Nachbau zurückgreifen.


----------



## MoselBarbe (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der Tormentor hat angedeute Flossen auf der flanke. Der von meinem Bild nicht - aber von der Form her wirds der sein. Herzlichen Dank!
> Wenn ich den nachkaufe, werde ich dann wohl eh auf das Original oder einen höherwertigen Nachbau zurückgreifen.




Wenn er vom Laufverhalten doch seine Fische bringt. Einfach richtige Owner Haken drauf und gut ist. 


Bin beim Angeln


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Wenn er vom Laufverhalten doch seine Fische bringt. Einfach richtige Owner Haken drauf und gut ist.
> 
> 
> Bin beim Angeln



Ja. Das ist eh klar. Ich will nur vorsorgen für den Tag an dem er mal verloren geht.


----------



## Lommel (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist eh klar. Ich will nur vorsorgen für den Tag an dem er mal verloren geht.



Sollte für dich doch kein problem sein. Stell das Ding einfach in den Wobblerbautrööt und mach da ein Gewinnspiel draus.
Wer den besten Nachbau hinbekommt, darf dann einen Monat andere User verwarnfrei anpöbeln. Win win Situation.


----------



## Teichbubi (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil den Vorpostern.

Ich war nochmal ne Runde auf Barsch. Für ne Grafik bin ich zu blöd, daher als Anhang.


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Teichbubi: Doppelter Reschpekt: Erstens zum zweifelsohne hammerbarsch, zweitens "n ungetarntes" Foto, also etwa ohne gepixelten Hintergrund reinstellen- haben wir ja länger nicht gehabt hier quasi  

Chapeaux!


----------



## Novembermann (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah, was ein dickes Ding |bigeyes
Petri!


----------



## destoval (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, was ein Brummer #6


----------



## Teichbubi (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nicht nötig zu verpixeln, den see findet garantiert niemand...

danke euch #6


----------



## MoselBarbe (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Teichbubi: Doppelter Reschpekt: Erstens zum zweifelsohne hammerbarsch, zweitens "n ungetarntes" Foto, also etwa ohne gepixelten Hintergrund reinstellen- haben wir ja länger nicht gehabt hier quasi
> 
> 
> 
> Chapeaux!




Da sind wahrscheinlich die Fischschlächter nicht so bekannt wie an der Saar[emoji106]


Bin beim Angeln


----------



## captn-ahab (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Kirsche, fettes petri!


----------



## Dominik.L (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Sag mal Dominik.L, was ist das für eine BC-Rute Links auf dem Bild?
> Petri Heil den Fängern!



Das ist eine Daiwa Ryoga 2020L!


----------



## warenandi (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Petri Heil den Vorpostern.
> 
> Ich war nochmal ne Runde auf Barsch. Für ne Grafik bin ich zu blöd, daher als Anhang.



Respekt. 
So eine Kirsche soll mir mal auch ans Band gehen wieder. Was sagt denn die Größe von dem Brummer?


----------



## Teichbubi (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Respekt.
> So eine Kirsche soll mir mal auch ans Band gehen wieder. Was sagt denn die Größe von dem Brummer?



49 und ein paar zerquetschte. Bin gleich nochmal dort, hoffe der hatte über Nacht einen Wachstumsschub von einigen Millimetern..


----------



## Ruti Island (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Das ist eine Daiwa Ryoga 2020L!




Das ist doch eine Rolle und keine Rute. Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden???


----------



## Dominik.L (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

shit sorry, hab mich verlesen! die rute ist eine tackle industries musky rute.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Ich war nochmal ne Runde auf Barsch...


Meine Fresse! |bigeyes       #6

So einen wollt ich auch fangen. Und was is'es wieder geworden?


----------



## phirania (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöner Barsch.#6 Teich bubi


----------



## phirania (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse! |bigeyes       #6
> 
> So einen wollt ich auch fangen. Und was is'es wieder geworden?



Ist doch süß kati Petri.
Barsch,verliebt in Wobbler.#6


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nich, dass die Optik täuscht, der Husky Jerk hat 6cm... |uhoh:


----------



## Teichbubi (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse! |bigeyes       #6
> 
> So einen wollt ich auch fangen. Und was is'es wieder geworden?



Immerhin, Petri #6



phirania schrieb:


> Petri schöner Barsch.#6 Teich bubi



Danke :m


----------



## pike-81 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Info Dominik.L, sieht interessant aus. 
Petri Heil zum Monsterbarsch Teichbubi!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gabs einen 60er aus dem Kanal, gebissen auf Döbel


----------



## Dominik.L (25. Juli 2015)

pike-81 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Dominik.L, sieht interessant aus.
> Petri Heil zum Monsterbarsch Teichbubi!



is viel zu schwer und zu harter blank! kann dir die savage gear custom predator empfehlen wenn du ne lange baitcast rute mit viel wg suchst! perfekte big bait rute!!!


----------



## pike-81 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo, die fischt mein Kumpel. 
Er ist begeistert.


----------



## Teichbubi (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse! |bigeyes       #6
> 
> So einen wollt ich auch fangen. Und was is'es wieder geworden?




... Déjà-vu?


----------



## motocross11 (27. Juli 2015)

Moin und Petri in die Runde. Bei mir gab es die Tage auch ein paar Fische, nix besonderes aber wenigstens hat es bissel gezuppelt


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht nur dasses gezuppelt hat - scheinbar (Bilder) war das Wetter bei euch auch deutlich besser als bei uns :-(((

Glückwunsch den Fängern und danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## motocross11 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir hatten echt schönes Wetter, bis auf zeitweise sehr starken Wind konnten wir uns nicht beschweren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Köfi83 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War am Sonntag auch mal wieder los.
 1. Spot, nach ein paar Minuten gleich ein 33er Barsch auf 
     Gummi.
 2. Spot, beim Kollegen ein 30er Barsch auf Gummi, Plötzlich Rute komplett krumm ??? Mist, auf den Barsch ist ein Hecht geknallt. Vorsichtig gedrillt aber leider ging es vielleicht 2 min gut dann hat er los gelassen:c war ein Hecht zwischen 90-100cm#q

 3. und 4. Spot, nix.
 5. Spot ersten paar Würfe auf Gummi nix. Dann gewechselt auf Spinner, 3.- 4. Wurf Hecht 65cm.
 Ein paar Würfe später wieder Biss, Barsch 35cm.
 Und noch etliche Fehlbisse, wahrscheinlich kleine Barsche.

 War mal wieder ein für mich toller Tag:vik: allerdings läuft es wie auch schon letztes Jahr mit den Zandern sehr schleppend.

 Gruß Köfi.


----------



## Darket (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fange meine Raubfische mittlerweile offenbar gewohnheitsmäßig beim Feedern. Gestern diesen durchaus vorzeigbaren Aal auf einen einzelnen Rotwurm am 10er Haken kurz vorm Einpacken erwischt. Foto ist leider nicht so toll, aber die Dimension ist erkennbar.


----------



## jvonzun (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach langer Zeit habe ich es auch wieder einmal ans Wasser geschafft!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah ist das hier im Moment zäh.
Ein paar blieben trotzdem hängen.


----------



## phirania (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri läuft doch...:m
Da ist er am Stöhnen,bei mir läuft Hecht dies Jahr sowas von bescheiden..#q


----------



## captn-ahab (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Petri läuft doch...:m
> Da ist er am Stöhnen,bei mir läuft Hecht dies Jahr sowas von bescheiden..#q


Frag mich mal...
Aber wir beide gehen nochmal auf ne Tour mit Köderfisch.


----------



## Dominik.L (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Boah ist das hier im Moment zäh.
> Ein paar blieben trotzdem hängen.



Das ist für dich zäh??? habe dieses jahr ca 5 Hechte, keinen über 60cm gefangen. Du hast ja keine vorstellung wie gut du es hast!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Boah ist das hier im Moment zäh.
> Ein paar blieben trotzdem hängen.



Petri Tommi!
Na du wirst sie inzwischen alle schon mal dran gehabt haben, die erkennen schon deinen Motor und nehmen reißaus!

Jürgen


----------



## MoselBarbe (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Boah ist das hier im Moment zäh.
> 
> Ein paar blieben trotzdem hängen.




Zäh????
Boot, Echolot schneller kommt man doch nicht zum Fisch. 
Lade Dich gerne mal ein an die Mosel vom Ufer. Dann bekommt das Wort zäh bei Dir sofort ne ganz andere Bedeutung. 

Aber tolle Fische und dickes Petri[emoji106]


Bin beim Angeln


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> , die erkennen schon deinen Motor und nehmen reißaus!



Neee, neuer Motor....:m


----------



## Philipp_do (30. Juli 2015)

Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Neee, neuer Motor....:m




Petri Tommi!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi, schön wieder neue Bilder von dir zu sehen


----------



## ebbe (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität.... Aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist allein am Wasser. Auch wenns kein Riese ist, mich hats gefreut!!!


----------



## Köfi83 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Zäh????
> Boot, Echolot schneller kommt man doch nicht zum Fisch.
> Lade Dich gerne mal ein an die Mosel vom Ufer. Dann bekommt das Wort zäh bei Dir sofort ne ganz andere Bedeutung.
> 
> ...




Genau, alle die mit Boot und Echolot unterwegs sind sollten mal vom Ufer aus angeln gehen, egal ob See oder Fluss

Petri zu den schönen Brocken.

Köfi


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tommi kann doch eh nur geschleppt mit Motor.


Petri allen Fängern#6.


----------



## hanzz (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo. Boot und Echo bedeutet ja sofort Fisch.

Auch mitm Boot kann's zäh sein und du schleppst die Köder ne Woche hinter dir her ohne zu fangen.

Tommi hat nicht mal erwähnt, wie lang er für die Fische rumgetuckert ist.





Petri.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Auch mitm Boot kann's zäh sein und du schleppst die Köder ne Woche hinter dir her ohne zu fangen.


Das ist richtig.#6



hanzz schrieb:


> Tommi hat nicht mal erwähnt, wie lang er für die Fische rumgetuckert ist.


Eine ganze Woche #q



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Tommi kann doch eh nur geschleppt mit Motor.



Neee, die waren diesmal alle geworfen....:m


----------



## phirania (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Egal wie der Erfolg zählt...#6


----------



## alp06 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger tolle Fische und Fotos. :vik:


----------



## hans21 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Ergebnis der letzten 3 Tage und gefühlten 1000 Würfe.




Aber immerhin Fisch.


----------



## Philipp_do (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In der letzten Zeit lief es bei mir auch ziemlich gut, hier mal ein 88er von gestern , gefangen im kleinen Flüsschen...


----------



## Lommel (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöner Fisch.

Beim nächsten mal aber bitte das Bild drehen, hab mir gerade den Hals verrenkt.


----------



## Philipp_do (31. Juli 2015)

Lommel schrieb:


> Petri, schöner Fisch.
> 
> Beim nächsten mal aber bitte das Bild drehen, hab mir gerade den Hals verrenkt.


m

Bei mir ist's richtig rum  ?


----------



## Zat (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Philipp_do schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit lief es bei mir auch ziemlich gut, hier mal ein 88er von gestern , gefangen im kleinen Flüsschen...



Petri!

Kommt mir das nur so vor aufgrund der lichtverhältnisse oder ist der sehr dunkel gefärbt?


----------



## Philipp_do (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War eigentlich relativ normal , vlt etwas dunkler... Das Wasser ist aber auch ich würde mal torfig dazu sagen ... 

Grüße


----------



## Köfi83 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern 3 Barsche alle nur zwischen 20-25cm und einen Hecht ca. 60.

 läuft noch recht bescheiden bei uns am See#t.
 Und frühs läuft es besser als Nachmittags.

 Köfi


----------



## an78 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Nicht das schönste Bild, aber nach ein paar Schneidertagen war es eine Erlösung. Gebissen hat die Dame auf schlanken Gummifisch, der für Zander gedacht war. Aus dem Maul schaute noch ein nicht zu altes Stahlvorfach raus und beim Ausnehmen hing ein Drilling im Magen. Da hat wohl jemand den Fisch schon mal gehakt gehabt, wahrscheinlich 5min gewartet, bis er bis zum A... geschluckt hat, dann ist das Vorfach am Knoten zum Stahl gerissen. 

Gruß André


----------



## an78 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

ein paar Wochen her, war aber der erste Zander nach der Schonzeit und der war lecker |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war ein bisschen "Stellen suchen" an der Donau angesagt. Mit dabei war die Drop-Shot Rute. Hab einige schöne Stellen gefunden, fischmäßig war es aber sehr zäh. 

Konnte immerhin einen Barsch überlisten, und unzählige Drop-Shot-Grundeln verhaften


----------



## BeaT2T (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war ich am Wasser um auf Friedfische zu angeln.
Da kam der erste Biss und eine 25-30 plötze war am haken KURZ vor dem Ufer steigt ein 75er Hecht AUF meine GEFANGENE Plötze ein aber nach ca 2min war er ab.
Ich dachte mir dann schmeißte kurz die Spinnrute rein und nach 3-4 Würfen hatte ich dann den 75er Hecht am Haken.
Das war ein geiles Gefühl mein erster richtiger Hecht der andere war nur 15 cm

Der Hecht hatte 2,5kg

|stolz:

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​




















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner Juli: *
Angler9999

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## W-Lahn (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

40er Barsch von heute Morgen


----------



## Angler9999 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger 

 Danke Quantum (freu juchu juchsend)

 @Franz_16 
 Schönes Gewässer


----------



## zokker (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gratulation Angler9999.

Hab letzte Nacht mal wieder Glück gehabt. 1520g.


----------



## Slick (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Zokker


Bei mir gehts heute Abend auf Aal.


----------



## Nawachus (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo

Heute morgen gab es einen schönen Rapfen als Beifang beim Zanderangeln mal schauen ob es heute Abend mit dem Zander auch noch klappt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## pohlk (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fänge #6, besonders der Aal |bigeyes.
Fettes Petri


----------



## pohlk (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern unterwegs und hatte ein halbe Stunde lang anscheinend die Fressphase abgepasst, ging Schlag auf Schlag und dann war alles vorbei.

Seit langem mal wieder ein schönes Ergebnis.


----------



## siloaffe (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War letztes we noch mal Feedern Neben Barben und nem schönen Aland gabs auch Raubfisch


----------



## warenandi (2. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pohlk schrieb:


> Ich war gestern unterwegs und hatte ein halbe Stunde lang anscheinend die Fressphase abgepasst, ging Schlag auf Schlag und dann war alles vorbei.
> 
> Seit langem mal wieder ein schönes Ergebnis.



Na, solch eine Strecke wünsch ich mir auch mal. Das hab ich auch noch nicht gehabt. Dickes Petri. #6
Guten Hunger!


----------



## seba (3. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Eigentlich war wollte ich die Zander ärgern, aber als beifang habe ich ein Hecht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oldhesse (3. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Rhxnxr (3. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nenn ich mal nen Aal zokker |bigeyes.
Dickes Petri !


----------



## pohlk (3. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke danke #h


----------



## dunkelbunt (3. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hallo |wavey:

bei gabs heut nen schönen rapfen trotz hitze :g

petri an alle !

:vik:


----------



## grubenreiner (3. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs erst was Kleines, dann was Großes :q


----------



## _Fisherman_ (4. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische !
Petri an alle !


----------



## Michael_05er (4. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab nicht mehr damit gerechnet, hier auch mal was posten zu können...  Endlich mal nicht abgeschneidert [emoji4]


----------



## oldhesse (4. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Barsch, glückwunsch.
Worauf gefangen?


----------



## Michael_05er (4. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pink-gelber suki swimmer am Owner Flashy swimmer beim Hakentest fürs Anglerboard 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend nach dem Laufen wollt ich schnell noch ein paar Würfe machen. Direkt beim 2ten Wurf hing der Hecht und ich konnte nach Hause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dunkelbunt (4. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle tolle fische,

bei mir gabs heut nen kleinen döbel

#h


----------



## mathei (4. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Barsch Michael. Der Bann ist gebrochen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von 70 cm bis 109 cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na siehste Tommi, da geht es ja endlich wieder los.
Petri zu den schönen Hechten


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein paar kleine nordsee-wölfe...


----------



## Willi Wobbler (5. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, auch mal wieder was von mir.


----------



## jkc (5. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig geile Fische!!! Petri #h


----------



## löwa (5. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> ein paar kleine nordsee-wölfe...



Petri zu den Wölfen :m

wo warst du denn genau an der Nordsee wenn ich fragen darf#h


----------



## Fr33 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Starke Fische! Sauber!


Ich muss immernoch grinsen... habe gestern meinen ersten Rapfen (in ansehnlicher größe) auf nen TopWater Stickbait gefangen....


Das macht süchtig!! Wasser spritzt und bevor man überhaupt reagieren kann, ist die feine Rute krumm und ein Rapfen donnert raus in die Mitte des Flusses!








Nicht das beste Bild- aber der Fisch war schon recht platt nach dem Drill und wollte den schnell wieder zurück setzten.


----------



## oldhesse (5. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielleicht hatte ich mit meinen einfach auch bisschen kränkliche Gesellen, aber meine beiden Rapfen mit jeweils knapp 80cm haben mir keine so tollen Drills geliefert. Der erste hat jedoch auch in den Kiemen am Drilling gehakt und der zweite war mit der dicken Posenrute ebenfalls relativ schnell an Land ohne all zu viele Fluchtversuche.

Auf jedenfall Petri für den Fang


----------



## vermesser (6. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, auch bei Hitze geht was. Nicht viel, aber nicht Schneider.

War gestern noch nach dem Baden ne Stunde Feierabend ULn. Und die Barschies waren so mäßig gefräßig, leider auch alle ziemlich klein. Eine kleine Auswahl...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na, da kamen doch wieder tolle Fische raus!
Petri Heil und danke fürs einstellen!!


----------



## t0m (6. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte am Sonntag bei bestem Badewetter zur Mittagszeit beim DS meinen neuen PB Barsch von 48cm fangen.

Gestern gabs 3 Hechte von denen der Größte 65cm hatte.
So kann es gerne weitergehen...


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vom WE zwei Barsche auf Köfi. Innerhalb von zehn Min früh morgens, danach war Totentanz! 1 Rapfen auf Topwaterbait, Biovex Amp Wakebait beim Keschern verloren- der Köder verhakte sich im kescher, der Rapfen kam so frei...


----------



## LexParker2703 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei dem Regen bei uns haben wir paar Aale gefangen 2 durften mit heim


----------



## Nico99 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen!
Ich war heute Morgen, als die Temperaturen noch relativ erträglich waren, auf Hechtjagd.
Es hatte auch nicht lange gedauert, bis ich die ersten Bisse hatte. Allerdings waren das alles kleine Barsche, die versuchten, den Hechtköder zu attackieren.
Nachdem ich dann die Stelle gewechselt hatte, hing auch schon der erste Hecht. Nur wollte dieser mich nicht kennen lernen und hatte sich nach 2 Kopfschlägen wieder verabschiedet...#d
Da die Barsche immer noch sehr aktiv waren, habe ich versucht, ein paar zu fangen. Ich konnte über 10 Barsche fangen, bis auf einmal ein fast 70er Hecht auf den 3 cm Wobbler einstieg. 
Und diesmal konnte ich den Hecht auch landen!:vik:





Ich erspare euch mal alle Barschbilder und füge nur 2 Bilder ein.









Gruß Nico


----------



## W-Lahn (6. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!



Nico99 schrieb:


> Ich erspare euch mal alle Barschbilder und füge nur 2 Bilder ein.
> 
> Gruß Nico



Daran könnten sich Manche mal ein Beispiel nehmen, man muss wirklich nicht jden winzigen Barsch hier posten...


----------



## vermesser (7. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Daran könnten sich Manche mal ein Beispiel nehmen, man muss wirklich nicht jden winzigen Barsch hier posten...



Schon aus Prinzip und weil es eine geile Tour war :m . Und weil ich ja auch meine Chance auf den Gewinn der Rolle wahren will  . Irgendwann kommt auch wieder was dickes...hoffe ich.

Derzeit haben wir hier in Brandenburg ja nahe 40 Grad...nicht unbedingt ideales Angelwetter. Andererseits fängt ja nur der Köder im Wasser. Und wenn ich Zeit habe, geh ich angeln, da kote ich aufs Wetter.

Also ging es gestern mal wieder los. Nach einer ausführlichen Schwimmrunde gings los.

Da es leider immer noch nahezu unerträglich heiß war, hab ich mir eine gekühlte Hopfenkaltschale geöffnet, die Beine ins Wasser gehängt und Barschies geärgert... Bissfrequenz war gut, leider leider gab es mal wieder nur kleine, aber davon doch recht viele. 

Eine kleine Auswahl...


----------



## Daniel SN (7. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger. 
Ich beneide euch das ihr zum angeln kommt und dann auch noch so erfolgreich ward.


----------



## shafty262 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte We war ich ebend nen paar Std mit Köfi ansitzen. Es sind zwei Zander hängen geblieben. Einer ist kurz vom Ufer ausgestiegen. Der zweite hat gebissen als ich den ersten versorgt habe. 




Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Momentan ist es echt schlimm...heute etwa 10 Forellen und 4 Barsche gefangen. Leider alle nicht sonderlich groß, wobei der auf dem Bild ist in diesem Bach Durchschnitt.


----------



## Tobi92 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann will ich auch mal wieder was vorzeigen.

Mein erster einigermaßen vorzeigbarer Waller


----------



## Big Mike (8. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster post gilt hier mal allen, Petri Heil. Wenn ich die bilder sehe bekomm ich jedes mal bock zu fischen.... Aber gibts hier auch jemand der im Neckar Abschnitt 5,6 was gscheits fängt?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ist das manchmal. Da braucht man einen ganzen Tag für einen 70 er




und dann fängt man 3 ü Meter Hecht in Folge.




108 cm, 




103 cm 




und 105 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi. Super Fische #h


----------



## jkc (9. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil! Petri zum Triplemeter!


----------



## phirania (9. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi.#6
Das nenne ich doch mal ne gute Strecke...
Irgendwann muß ich doch mal vorbei schauen..


----------



## Fuschus (9. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was eine geile Nacht am Rhein. Von Freitag auf Samstag im strömenden Regen :m. Unser Lager bestand aus 2 Schirmen 3 Planen und einer Steinpackung :vik:
Der mini-Wels ist mein erster und finde ihn so was von vorzeigbar |stolz: (grus an Tobi92 )












Petri allen anderen Fängern


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war am Samstag den ganzen Tag in Amsterdam mit dem Boot unterwegs. Meine Fresse, war das ein genialer Tag bei bestem Wetter.

Zu zweit haben wir ungefähr 45 Fische gefangen. Ich selber konnte 13 Zander und über 10 Barsche (habe aufgehört zu zählen) fangen. Sooooo geil.

Es waren zwar keine wirklich großen dabei, dafür war der Tag ganz groß #6

P.S. War für mich das erste Mal mit Boot auf dem Wasser


----------



## oldhesse (10. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse. Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Bin etwas neidisch


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. August 2015)

Der kleine hier (ca.60cm) ist mir grad eben bein einholen auf nen Boilie geknallt.


----------



## Grizzl (10. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Spitzmaulaal mit 63 cm.


----------



## zokker (10. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Besonders zum Spitzkopfaal im Breitmaulthread.


----------



## Otjimbinguensis (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bis auf eine halbe Stunde am frühen Morgen ging gar nichts am Vereinsteich. 
Eine 40 cm Forelle durfte trotzdem mit nach Hause auf den Grill...


----------



## Schugga (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich möchte auch mal wieder mitmachen #h

Hier mein Fang vom Samstag  gebissen auf den Tauwurm einer Grundrute mit einer Spirolino-Montage (weil kein Grundblei mehr verfügbar war) |uhoh:
Er hat gekämpft wie ein Großer!


----------



## jvonzun (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!
 Ich war letzte Woche auch wieder ein bisschen auf dem Wasser!
































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8wrcDOZbRo


----------



## mexx87 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

DICH beneide ich! Geilste Fischerei der Welt.... Achso: PETRI HEIL!!! Geile Teile #6


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit genau 90 mein neuer PB Hecht.:m

Foto ist leider bescheiden weil er den Köderfisch in der Dämmerung genommen hat.


----------



## YamahaR6 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein PB Aal stieg Sonntag nachts ein am Rhein mit genau 80cm.


----------



## Schugga (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*@ jvonzun:* Frechheit, Deine Prachtfische nach meinem kleinen Minibarsch zu posten!!!!!  |krach:
Da geht mein Kleiner ja total unter *grrrr* |evil:


Quark #6 Petri natürlich!
Das erste Foto ist der Hammer!


----------



## JasonP (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fänger...

Aber jvonzu hat natürlich "den Vogel abgeschossen" mit seinen Bildern |schild-g

Ist auch ein geiles Video


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir Petri an alle Fänger...

Natürlich herausragend die Tour von jvonzu. Mega Geil


----------



## MZ-Wobbler (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine ersten Raubfischfänge will ich euch nicht vorenthalten :vik:. 
 Alle gefangen ende Juli am Rhein!


 60cm Hecht auf Schwarz-Silbernen Kopyto in 8cm
 35-40cm Rapfen auf Stickbait im Hechtdekor
 50cm Rapfen ebenfalls auf dem selben Stickbait

 Sind jetzt zwar keine Riesen. Aber ich freu mich:q!

 (Meinen ersten Wels von gigantischen 15cm lasse ich mal beiseite oder ist das vielleicht der Rekord in der Mindestgröße?)


----------



## NomBre (11. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinns angelei auf Cuba!

Herrje muss das herrlich sein, solche Fische zu beangeln!


----------



## Hechtbär (12. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder an der Aller unterwegs gewesen.

Gegen 22:30 stieg der Aal ein. Hatte 62cm und 500g.
Dann kamen noch 2 52er hinzu und 2 kleine, die wieder schwimmen durften.

Was vlt mal erwähnenswert ist, das die Aale alle seeeehr vorsichtig beißen. Ohne Aufnadeln bringt es bei mir zur Zeit gar nix. Und selbst dann nehm ich noch die Schnur in die Finger, um den passenden Moment für den Anhieb zu erfühlen. #a

Gruß, Erik


----------



## s3nad (12. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Schwede,...Petri an alle und an jvonzun:

Geil-0-mat,...mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...Traumurlaub!!!


----------



## Dominik.L (12. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wow jvonzun, der ober hammer!!! 

bei mir sieht ein erfolgreicher tag so aus: :c :c :c


----------



## Schugga (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier der nächste Kleine von gestern


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

jvonzu: Geile Bilder. Petri. 

Und natürlich alle anderen Fänger ebenso.

Ich reihe mich in die Reihe der Kleinfischfänger ein, Barsche geheh derzeit immer, Stückzahl stimmt, Bissfrequenz stimmt, aber die Größe :c . Wo sind bloß die ordentlichen hin |kopfkrat ? Hab schon diesmal woanders probiert, aber immer das gleiche..


----------



## Schugga (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach, ich finde, die kleinen machen auch Spaß


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ jvonzun:

#r 

Kommt echt megageil, was Du da (immer wieder) so zockst! Weitermachen!

@ Rest pauschal: Petri auch Euch!


----------



## jvonzun (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke euch!
 Kann euch das Fischen in den Tropen nur auch ans Herzen legen, was besseres gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht!


----------



## Hechtbär (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jaaaa! Die Barsche gehen immer! :vik:


----------



## Hechtbär (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Fotos, JVONZUN!!

Sach mal... Machst du da nur Urlaub oder wohnst du da??? |kopfkrat


----------



## jvonzun (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Urlaub, ich reise in der ganzen Welt den Fischen nach :m


----------



## Hechtbär (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann bist du ja quasi der Jeremy Wade des Anglerboards! #6


----------



## Seele (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Dann bist du ja quasi der Jeremy Wade des Anglerboards! #6


 
Jetzt mach ihn doch nicht so schlecht, der fängt immerhin unter seinem Trip auch nen Fisch, nicht erst in der letzten Stunde #6


----------



## warenandi (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute früh mein BellyBoat geschnappt und um 6 dann auf Wasser gewesen.
10 später dann der erste Hecht auf BellyDog von Cormoran. Den hat er so doll geschluckt das ich ihn abschlagen musste. Hatte grade Maß gehabt. Keine 5 später dann der nächste Hecht. So klein das ich ihn nicht gemessen habe.:q
Dann kam irgendwann die Sonne um die Ecke und es ging dann da nichts mehr.... |uhoh:


----------



## Hechtbär (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Seele schrieb:


> Jetzt mach ihn doch nicht so schlecht, der fängt immerhin unter seinem Trip auch nen Fisch, nicht erst in der letzten Stunde #6



Hahaha! 

Erstklassig! :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was eine Kraft im Drill :l


----------



## vermesser (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöner Zander Bieberpelz.

Ich war auch los, aber wieder mal die üblichen Verdächtigen...einen kleinen Hecht hab ich noch verloren...sonst ist immer noch Sommerpause.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Was eine Kraft im Drill :l



Petri, dickes Teil....
... und wieder der Zanderblick:q


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen

Hammer Fänge dabei.

Bei mir sahen die letzten 2 Wochen so aus


----------



## Schugga (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, Bieberpelz, was für ein dicker Zander |bigeyes
Petri!!

Bei mir gehen weiterhin nur die Kleinen |rolleyes


----------



## Casso (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Sind echt schöne Fische dabei #6
Und Schugga, auch die Kleinen sollte man schätzen. Besser als nichts zu fangen


----------



## Hechtbär (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!

Erstmal Petri zum Zander! Klasse! #6

Ich war gestern auch noch mal schnell ne Stunde los.
Es war wie verhext! Über Wochen nix und gestern war der
Bär los! #v

Erst ein knapp untermaßiger Hecht.
Dann der 60er auf dem Foto.

und noch 2 Nachläufer gehabt! Und das trotz Ostwind! :q

Gruß, Erik


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen, ich kam dann doch auch mal wieder ans wasser. Neben ein paar kleinen Zandern gabs einen schönen Rapfen...


----------



## topbiss (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! 
Trotz der warmen Temperaturen ging es gestern ab nach Friesland. Fazit des Tages waren drei Barsche und vier Hechte und zwölf leere Wasserflaschen.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wow, Bieberpelz, was für ein dicker Zander |bigeyes
> Petri!!
> 
> Bei mir gehen weiterhin nur die Kleinen |rolleyes



Das Bild hätte von mir sein können 
Siehe mein Foto 





Konnte mich aber noch ein wenig steigern


----------



## Ruti Island (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich mir im Freiwasser einen Wolf geworfen habe wollte ich mir wenigstens meinen Krauthecht für die Küche besorgen. Hat auch auf Anhieb geklappt. 




Dieser 66er hat auf einen Spinner Größe 3 im Barsch-Dekor gebissen.


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## warenandi (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir im Freiwasser einen Wolf geworfen habe wollte ich mir wenigstens meinen Krauthecht für die Küche besorgen. Hat auch auf Anhieb geklappt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann mal Petri und Guten Hunger.
Und auch Dickes Petri an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## dunkelbunt (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle tolle fische

ich war heute auch erfolgreich gab ein schönes stacheltier #6


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri

Ich auch [emoji4]


----------



## x-cite (14. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!!






Schon wieder ein Waller am Zandergerät.
Am Waller-Spinngerät wollen sie nicht wirklich momentan.

Aber kleine schlanke Gufis ballern sie sich beim Zandergufieren weg..... |uhoh:

Gruß Andi


----------



## dunkelbunt (15. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri schöner barsch und toller waller |wavey:

bei gabs heut wieder en stacheltier mit ca. 30

#h


----------



## Tobi92 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut meinen ersten Spinwaller verbuchen können, zudem der erste ausn Inn bzw Inn-Altwasser 

Wird wohl so knappe 50 gehabt haben.


----------



## J&J Fishing (15. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

komm gerade vom Rhein und ein schöner Zander von 62 cm und 5 und halb Kilo begleitet mich |supergri


----------



## Buchsbaum (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> komm gerade vom Rhein und ein schöner Zander von 62 cm und 5 und halb Kilo begleitet mich |supergri




62 cm und 5 1/2 kilo????? #d


----------



## ameisentattoo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jaja, die Schwermetalle 8)


----------



## oldhesse (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

den 62er den ich hatte war gerade mal bei 2.1kg?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eben, er wird halt Pfund gemeint haben (wenns ein fetter Grundelzander war) oder sich verschrieben oder falsch von der Waage geguckt (auf Pfund statt Kilo gestellt)  - so what?

Ob Pfund oder Kilo, Glückwunsch zum Fang.

Auch den anderen Fängern!


----------



## Guinst (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen habe ich in der Berliner Spree meinen ersten nicht - Rapfen Raubfisch über 50cm gefangen! #v
Und dann gleich so einen Oschi, mit 97cm mein größter Fang bis jetzt.


----------



## KleinerWaller (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Guinst schrieb:


> Heute Morgen habe ich in der Berliner Spree meinen ersten nicht - Rapfen Raubfisch über 50cm gefangen! #v
> Und dann gleich so einen Oschi, mit 97cm mein größter Fang bis jetzt.


Dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil von mir für deinen PB-Fisch [emoji106] 

Ähnlich ist es mir gestern auch gegangen. Mein erster 50cm+ Wels und damit auch noch mein größter Fisch überhaupt. Allerdings beim Ansitz. 120cm




Offtopic: außerdem gab es beim Köderfisch fangen noch einen Beifang, der an meiner matchrute ganz schön abging 






Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MZ-Wobbler (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern abend in der Strömungskante ein heftigen Biss auf meinen 7,5cm großen Stickbait bekommen.

Ca 1,30-1,40m groß und schätze mal 20-25kg schwer


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den ganzen Fängern
----

Gestern war mein 100ster Angeltag und mein erster Angeltag mit einem Boot auf einem See. 
Das brachte mir diesen schönen Zander.


----------



## Ruti Island (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Aber seit wann heißt du denn André Schmidt?


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seit dem ich meine Skala aus der Tasche kramen müsste und Andre mir seines gegeben hat.


----------



## Ruti Island (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Seit dem ich meine Skala aus der Tasche kramen müsste und Andre mir seines gegeben hat.




Achso [emoji1] Also ist doch alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen [emoji6]


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## topbiss (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! #h Holst ja ganz schön was aus'm Wasser Bieberpelz. Petri zum tollen Fisch.


----------



## vermesser (16. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine erste Makrele!! Geile Dinger, an leichtem Spinngerät gehen die ja ab wie Schmitz Katze auf Speed!!


----------



## Jörck (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin

Hier mal ein Main-Hecht, 83 cm.


----------



## Angler9999 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jörck schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Hier mal ein Main-Hecht, 83 cm.



Petri... bist du dir sicher, das der nicht im Gulli gefangen wurde?


----------



## t0m (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern waren die Barsche eher launisch. Konnten trotzdem noch 2 schöne Ü30er fangen!


----------



## J&J Fishing (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Buchsbaum schrieb:


> 62 cm und 5 1/2 kilo????? #d



Haha 5 1/2 Kilo wäre ja ein Traum, meinte natürlich Pfund


----------



## J&J Fishing (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend habe ich am Wasser wieder fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommen. Ich stand mit der Wathose bis zum Bauch im Wasser hole langsam meinen Gummifisch ein und auf einmal starrt mich hinter dem Gummi ein fetter Zander an der dem Gummi hinterher geschwommen war
 Bekommen habe ich ihn aber leider nicht #q


----------



## warenandi (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin!
War heute nochmal losgewesen mit BellyBoat und ein paar Kunstködern.
Letztenendes habe ich nur mit einem Köder geangelt. Nen kleinen Spinner mit grün,silber und rot.
Einen haufen Barsche konnte ich verhaften. Die meisten aber doch nicht das Mindestmaß. Aber den hier wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 36cm hat der hübsche nach dem 6ten Wurf hat er gebissen.
Voller Euphorie hab ich gleich weitergemacht und wieder so einen Barschschniepel erwischt. Ich hab ihn noch gesehen an der oberfläche wie er am Spinner hing und dann ging meine Rutenspitze plötzlich ohne vorwarnung ins Wasser! Hat in die Bremse reingeknallt was das Zeug hält. Wahnsinn dachte ich. Dann kam das Monster hoch und ich hab in die Augen von einem Barsch gesehen der bis dato mein größter überhaupt gewesen ist den ich je live gesehen habe. Doof wie ich war hab ich keinen Kescher mit auf Wasser gehabt (ein Fehler der einem nur einmal passiert...) und kurz bevor ich dieses Monster packen konnte hat er sich tatsächlich gelöst. Ich tippe ihn auf Ende 40cm. Evtl. sogar den halben Meter gekratzt. Morgen werde ich gleich wieder angreifen. Das lässt mir keine Ruhe.
Allen ein Dickes Petri!


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und viel Erfolg morgen


----------



## mathei (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir am Samstag nur kleine Barsche. Lediglich ein 30er.


----------



## Nawachus (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo

 Bei mir gab es heute auch einen 41 cm Barsch als Beifang beim Zander Angeln.

 Gruß Markus


----------



## hans21 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,

gestern Mittag hab ich mich im Nieselregen für ne Stunde an den Rhein gestellt. Fisch ist da.

Erst der hier:




Dann ist mir ein schöner Barsch kurz vorm Kescher verduftet und dann, nach einem mittelprächtigem Biss und heftigem Schütteln an der Schnur mein PW Grundel:




Ob ich da nem Stachelritter das Mittagessen aus dem Schlund gezupft hab?

Der Regen ist wunderbar!


----------



## warenandi (18. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin.
Ich war heute nochmal los.
Der ganz große Barsch ist es nicht geworden aber immerhin neben etwa 15 Schniepeln ein 35er noch.

Ein guter Hecht ist mir auch noch abgegangen...|gr:


----------



## Tim1995 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin moin,
hier mal zwei Fotos von meiner Boddentour am Wochenende


----------



## dunkelbunt (18. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri leute tolle fische#6

@hans du kannst doch nicht dem zander sein essen stibizzen


----------



## Trollwut (19. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Angler9999 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöner Zander und schöner Barsch.
Du übst schon für den 13.9.???


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich war auch mal wieder los, neue Rute testen. Und sogleich erfolgreich. Neben den üblichen Kleinbarschen auch mal wieder ein etwas besserer Hecht.

Einigen Minis und einem weiteren Minihecht habe ich das Foto erspart. Einen dicken Barsch hab ich noch vorm Kescher verloren.

Läuft wieder ganz gut die letzte Zeit, Stückzahl stimmt, Größe nimmt zu.


----------



## Angler9999 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, 

leider sind die Fotos immer noch extrem unscharf. Ist das noch dein "ÜberlebensWasserdichtes" Handy mit dem du die Fotos machst?


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Is es. Beim nächsten achte ich neben der Verwendbarkeit unter rauhen Bedingungen auch auf die Kamera  .

Bei dem muss man leider extrem aufpassen, dass Schnappschüsse klappen...was nur klappt, wenn der Fisch ruhig liegt...was bei lebigen eher selten was wird.

Ich bin aber guter Hoffnung, dass ich doch jetzt bald mal den funktionsfähigen Austausch meiner wasserdichten Digicam kriege...


----------



## Trollwut (19. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Petri schöner Zander und schöner Barsch.
> Du übst schon für den 13.9.???



Danke dir! #6
Hatte den Barsch am Anfang auf ü40 geschätzt, war aber doch nur 36?cm glaub ich. Aber dafür breit wie ein Elefant.

Wenn sie laufen sind die Barsche meine Lieblingsfische. Schön, kampfstark, stachlig-fies und rabiat  :m:m


----------



## Alex1860 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nach 2 Jahren ohne maßigen Hecht hats endlich geklappt. Hab die Hoffnung eigentlich schon aufgegeben und wollte für unseren Gartenteich eigentlich noch ein bisschen Kraut vom Grund fischen als dieser 81er Bursche einstieg  Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von 1994, endlich mein Bild gefunden von meinem aller ersten Fisch. Im Bilderalbum stand: "Sein erster Fisch gleich a Aschn mit 41cm" Geiler Tag heute!


----------



## vermesser (21. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin in die Runde, nachdem ich ja über Wochen irgendwie großteils überall nur gut handlange Barsche hatte, wird es langsam wieder...mittlerweile sind sie schon zwei Hände lang   und es kommen Beifänge hinzu.

Gestern war ich mit nem Kumpel und nem geliehenen Boot auf einem unserer zahlreichen Seen unterwegs...nachdem wir im tiefen Wasser (5m) eine Krautbank fanden und sich ein "Billig-Gummi" von der Angeldomäne (5cm, braun-weiß, am 7 Gramm Kopf an der UL) als absoluter Killer des Tages entpuppte, ging es Schlag auf Schlag...ich ca. 10 Barsche, davon zweimal um 25, dazu dreimal Hecht (einer ohne Foto, der ist vorm Fototermin aus dem Kescher gehüpft). Kumpel noch weitere Barsche, davon ein 38er |bigeyes , ein kleiner Hecht und ein Babyzander :q .


----------



## KleinerWaller (21. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! So Barsche und Hechte wie ihr raus zieht hätte ich auch mal gern [emoji6] 

In letzter Zeit gehe ich nämlich immer genau auf die 2 Fischarten. Barsche fange ich nur kleine um die 20cm. Und Hecht bleibt ganz aus. Dafür beißen zurzeit die Welse sogar auf meinen Barsch/Aalköderfisch mit um die 7cm. Dieser 20 Pfünder mit 94cm war vorgestern Abend auf Landgang.





Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (21. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Über den Waller tät ich mich auch nich beschweren tun  . Petri.


----------



## phirania (21. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern! So Barsche und Hechte wie ihr raus zieht hätte ich auch mal gern [emoji6]
> 
> In letzter Zeit gehe ich nämlich immer genau auf die 2 Fischarten. Barsche fange ich nur kleine um die 20cm. Und Hecht bleibt ganz aus. Dafür beißen zurzeit die Welse sogar auf meinen Barsch/Aalköderfisch mit um die 7cm. Dieser 20 Pfünder mit 94cm war vorgestern Abend auf Landgang.
> Anhang anzeigen 236765
> ...



Na denn mal dickes Petri#6


----------



## sieb10er (21. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ENDLICH!! Nachdem ich mit 12 Jahren das letze mal eine Rute in der Hand hatte war ich in den letzten 4 Wochen gefühlte 20 Mal am Rhein. Heute dann endlich der erste Erfolg. Zunächst eine Rotfeder auf Spinner!! die wieder rein durfte und kurz danach auf den selben Köder dieser nette 43er Barsch. Der Biss kam direkt  vor mir, so dass ich die Attacke genau sehen konnte. Die Motivation ist zurück


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heut auch am Rhein und hab Barsche gesucht.














Kurz vorm abhauen gab's dann Zielfisch




Petri allen [emoji6]


----------



## Schugga (22. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin gerade in Bayern im Urlaub.
Gestern waren wir am Isarstausee und es gab meinen ersten Döbel  26 cm, gebissen natürlich auf einen 2er Mepps #6


----------



## warenandi (22. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Mepps hat es dir angetan wa?... :q
Petri zum Döbel. Ich warte immer noch auf meinen ersten...|uhoh:


----------



## jvonzun (23. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu Barsch, Wels, Hecht und natürlich Döbel#6.
 Ich war letzte Woche jeden Abend am Wasser und habe den Zettis nachgestellt. Hier ein langes Magermodel!


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tach auch,
 war auch mal wieder am Hariksee, im Kreis Viersen unterwegs und konnte diesen schönen Hecht(87cm),
 zum Landgang überreden.

 fettes Petri an alle Fängern:vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Petri zu Barsch, Wels, Hecht und natürlich Döbel#6.
> Ich war letzte Woche jeden Abend am Wasser und habe den Zettis nachgestellt. Hier ein langes Magermodel!



Petri ... Booaaarr der ist ja breiter als das Boot......


----------



## warenandi (23. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann mal Dickes Petri an alle.
Ich hoffe ich komme die Tage auch mal wieder raus ans/auf's Wasser...


----------



## Schugga (23. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier in Bayern ist irgendwie alles anders - hier gibt es sogar Raub-Rotaugen |bigeyes


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Sugar,
 jetzt wo du am laufendem Band fängst, must du wohl deinen
 Namen andern, Frau Schneider passt nicht mehr.
 Mit welchem Spinner hast du denn das Raubrotauge gefangen?

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Schugga (23. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Fang"serie" wird bestimmt wieder abreißen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin ;-) "Frau Schneider" muss also bleiben 

Der Spinner ist ein MYRAN Panter, kupfer, 20gr 
Der MYRAN Toni war hier aber auch sehr fängig!

Es gab innerhalb von einer halben Stunde zwei (kleinere) Hechte, einen dicken Barsch (leider vorm Kescher verloren) und drei weitere Bisse/Attacken, die nicht verwandelt werden konnten  Wir waren heute am Sylvensteinspeicher.


----------



## vermesser (24. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin in die Runde, nachdem ich ja am letzten Wochenende schonmal meine erste Makrele gefangen habe, war ich natürlich heiß wie Sau und hab die Ausrüstung noch ein wenig optimiert um weiter werfen zu können.

Am Wochenende hatten wir relativ viel Wind und zum Abend auch wenig Sonne, leider nicht ganz optimale Bedingungen für Minithune, soweit ich hörte.

Trotzdem wurde es ein denkwürdiger Angeltag  .

Schon nach wenigen Würfen gab es den ersten kleinen Horni...gefolgt von einem Babydorsch und einem BARSCH :q . So angelte ich mich Stück für Stück weiter...einige Heringe fanden den Weg an Land und die erste kleine Makrele.

Nach einem weiteren Horni blickte ich in Richtung meines auf einem Stein liegenden Keschers...etwas schwarzes saß auf dem flach liegenden Netz  . Ein Mink...ein schneller Griff und er war im Kescher :q:q . Nach einem Foto wurde er mangels Verwertungsmöglichkeit schonend, zersaust und giftig releast...also falls jemand einen Rezeptvorschlag hat :vik: .

Kurz vorm Sonnenuntergang gab es einen Ruck und die Bremse lief voll an...was das?? Umstehende Angler tippten auf Mefo...als nach einigen Minuten das Vieh vorm Kescher auftauchte, entpuppte es sich als 45er Makrele!!! Unglaublich kampfstark die Viecher |bigeyes .

Damit war ein erfolgreicher und denkwürdiger Angelspaziergang dann auch beendet und ich zufrieden.


----------



## Hechtbär (24. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag Abend mal bei uns an einem der renaturierten Kiesabbaugewässer angesessen.
Der Ostwind war voll am Laufen... Hatte also nicht wirklich mit etwas fischigem gerechnet.
Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang biss eine schöne Schleie. Diese wollte aber nicht in meinen Kescher... #d

Um 22:30 schaute ich so aufs Wasser, wo meine Hechtpose mit Knicklich herumdümpelte... An ihr hatte ich eine 6cm Rotfeder 50cm über Grund angeboten (so bei 5m). Doch sie war nicht da... Kurzer Spurt zur Angel, Blick aufs Wasser... Pose steht ruhig an der Oberfläche. Hab schon an mir selber gezweifelt... Da ruckte die Pose so schnell weg, das ich wieder an eine Haluzination dachte... 

Fühlung aufgenommen, Anhieb, schöner Drill... Und da war er... 

57cm und 1,45kg


----------



## warenandi (24. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann mal Petri und guten Hunger wünsche ich...#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den ganzen Fängen. Da sind ja echt einige Räuber (und eigentliche Nichträuber :-D) aus dem Wasser gekommen.

Bei mir ist es auch ganz gut gelaufen. Am Freitag Nachmittags bis Nachts war ich mit meinem Bruder an seinem See. Zielfisch Aal ist gut aufgegangen, habe einen guten Schlängler gefangen.
Samstag war dann mal ausruhen angesagt (Das erste Mal seit Wochen) um Sonntag frisch gestärkt um 5 Uhr in die Niederlande zu fahren.

Einfach mal 400km Strecke an den Kanälen machen. Erst gegen Mittags gingen die Bisse los. Insgesamt konnte ich 3 Zander, 1 Hecht und 1 Barsch fangen. Erst auf dem Rückweg konnte ich den Barsch mit 42cm fangen.

Geiler Angeltag


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, wieder echt viele und super Fische dabei hier...  #6

nach etlichen Schneidertagen wurde ich dann doch noch für die Mühen belohnt und konnte diesen schönen Esox verhaften... Kurzes Foto und dann is er mir aus den Händen geglitten... 

Tight Lines... Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## captn-ahab (24. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach langer Magerzeit gestern endlich wieder ans Wasser gekommen. Einfach ab 6:30 für 1,5 Stunden die frische Luft geniessen, Die Natur angucken und ein bisschen Barsche ärgern. 
Habe die letzten Male immer dem Esox nachgestellt, obwohl der Barsch doch mein Liebling ist...und er bleibt es 
Zwar war nur "Kinderstube" angesagt, aber der schöne Moment überwiegt.


----------



## kati48268 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut mal wieder schöne Drillbilder 

 		 			  			                     			Gegen Fünf mit dem Boot auf einem total überangelten 8ha-Vereinssee.

Meine These, dass die Räuber da erst ab Dämmerung ufernah kommen, wurde schon desöfteren bestätigt.
Ne gute halbe Stunde hab ich mit 'nem Real Jerk gefischt, dann aber den  logischen Umkehrschluss um diese Uhrzeit gezogen &  mitten in der Badewanne  mit 'nem Tiefläufer geangelt;  Sebile Acast Minnow 165 FT  ...im für diesen Tümpel passenden Dekor 
Dann ging alles ganz schnell...

Biss in ca. 4-5m bei geschätzt 7m Tiefe (kein Echo dabei gehabt) gekriegt - und erst dachte ich, das ist ein echter Brocken.
Als er hoch kam, sah ich, dass er doch eher halbstark ist, aber Power  hatte der Kerl... lang nicht mehr so einen geilen Drill gehabt.






Als der da grad hoch kam, nahm der Kackvorgel mächtig Anlauf und sprang direkt auf mich zu! |bigeyes Der wär im Boot gelandet, also riss ich die Rute runter und er krachte (nur) voll gegen die Boardwand #t |rotwerden

Dachte, der ist direkt hinüber, aber weiterhin legte er mehrere Sprünge & Wasserexplosionen vom Feinsten hin.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x532.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich war komplett nass!










Da Mama heut Mittag sagte, _"bring doch mal wieder einen Fisch mit"_, fuhr der Bursche anschließend auch mit heim.

68cm & gut im Futter... eigentlich nur Mittelmaß, aber ein Hechtfang dort ist schon was Besonderes.

Geiler erster Urlaubstag, die nächsten 2 Wochen müssen auch so laufen! :m


----------



## warenandi (24. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fisch und super Bilder.
Dickes Petri dir!#6


----------



## topbiss (25. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Bilder! Petri zum Fisch und weiterhin viel Erfolg in den restlichen Urlaubstagen.


----------



## Nico99 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Kati, richtig cooler Bericht!!:m


----------



## dunkelbunt (25. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fänger tolle fische bei gabs heut en schönen barsch #h


----------



## sanda (25. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tach zusammen,

wollte euch auch meinen Fisch vom WE nicht vorenthalten, ist zwar kein Riese (65cm), dennoch war es interessant diesen zu landen, denn ich hatte den Hecht am Schwanz mit einem Zocker gehakt.
Anfangs dachte ich, dass ich den Fisch meines Lebens am Haken habe, am Ende kam der Sprössling mit ein paar Sprungvorlagen aus dem Wasser :m


----------



## hlschulz (26. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute Barsche angeln in der Trave


----------



## motocross11 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war auch mal wieder für ne Stunde los. Nix besonderes aber erstmal wieder etwas die Sucht befriedigt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe gestern einen Kumpel besucht, der z.Zt. in der Wildnis lebt um ihm Futter (natürlich für die Karpfen, nicht für ihn :q ) vorbeizubringen. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mit der Gummirute ein paar Würfe gemacht und direkt nen Hecht verhaften können


----------



## Clasher (26. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Bin aus dem Schwedenurlaub wieder zurück, allerdings bin ich nicht so oft zum angeln gekommen wie ich vor hatte.
Trotzdem ist dieser Hecht eine schöne belohnung am ende eines erfolglosen Angeltages.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bachforelle von Heute


----------



## dunkelbunt (26. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir gabs kleinbarsch


----------



## sevone (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es einen sommerlichen Räuber mit 1,05m.


----------



## vermesser (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Schöne Fische.

Ich bin ganz knapp am Schneider vorbei geschrammt  . Keine Ahnung, was gestern los war |kopfkrat ...


----------



## Hechtbär (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Petri allen Fängern! :m

War gestern abend auch noch kurz zu einer kleinen Runde.

Über einer Krautbank kam dieser schöne 57er und schnappte sich meinen Shad.

Ist aber leider wieder ins Wasser abgeglitten! |supergri

Danach stand ich erhöht auf einem kleinen Hügel und habe eine flache Stelle beackert, als ich sah, das unter meinem Shad ein riesiger Schatten herschwamm. Immer so schnell, wie ich ihn geführt habe. Als er über einer helle Sandstelle schwamm, sah ich das U-Boot. Ca. 1m lang. Als er mich sah, hat er blitzartig kert gemacht.

Schade das er/sie nicht wollte... Aber die Hände haben danach ganz schön gezittert... |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na guck - Glückwunsch den Fängern!

Alle Sorten, alle Größen - was will man mehr?


----------



## Promachos (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz knapp am Schneider vorbei geschrammt  . Keine Ahnung, was gestern los war |kopfkrat ...



Hallo!

Obwohl wir in völlig unterschiedlichen Ecken Deutschlands unterwegs sind, kann ich deine Erfahrungen nur bestätigen: Ich war vorgestern am Nachmittag für circa 5 Stunden angeln und es gab eigentlich fast ständig Fisch bzw. zumindest Bisse.
Gestern war ich von 15 bis 20 h und obwohl das Wetter in meinen Augen "fängiger" war als am Vortag, lief's viel zäher als am Vortag.
"Meine Augen" und die "Augen der Fische" scheinen nicht identisch zu sein.#d|rolleyes

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Promachos schrieb:


> "Meine Augen" und die "Augen der Fische" scheinen nicht identisch zu sein.#d|rolleyes


DAS kenn ich auch nur zu gut - aber sonst könnte Angeln ja auch langweilig werden, wenn alles begründ- oder vorhersehbar wäre..

Aber man sieht ja an den Meldungen:
Immer und überall kommt Fisch raus, mal mehr, mal weniger.....


----------



## Neckar0 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hallo zusammen,
war am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel auf dem Neckar unterwegs. Zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr bekamen wir 3 Bisse. der erste auf nen 25 cm Shad, kurzer, heftiger Drill, Wirbel aufgebogen, #qder zweite bei meinem Kumpel sofort wieder losgelassen, der 3. innerhalb von 45 min. Ergebnis: Wels, 1,06 , 18 Pfund #6
Später hab ich mir dann noch die Sehne in der Hand durchgeschnitten. Wird wohl längere Zeit nichts mehr mit dem Angeln #q#q:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Damit Du das näxte Bild hinkriegst, ne klasse Anleitung von Franz dazu:
Wie bekomme ich Bilder ins Anglerboard ?
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Und Glückwunsch zum Fisch und Beileid zur Hand!!!!


----------



## Neckar0 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat funktioniert. Herzlichen Dank.#6


----------



## Rhxnxr (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seltener Besuch im Forellenbach, hatte Appetit auf einen olivgrünen Zonker.


----------



## Trollwut (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Obwohl wir in völlig unterschiedlichen Ecken Deutschlands unterwegs sind, kann ich deine Erfahrungen nur bestätigen: Ich war vorgestern am Nachmittag für circa 5 Stunden angeln und es gab eigentlich fast ständig Fisch bzw. zumindest Bisse.




Stimme zu. Vorgestern 8 oder 9 Bisse, aber nicht einer blieb hängen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Neckar0 schrieb:


> Hat funktioniert. Herzlichen Dank.#6


Immer gerne.
Hat unser Franz einfach auch ne tolle Anleitung gemacht..
Dir nochmal gute Besserung..


----------



## JasonP (27. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Neckar0 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 237018
> 
> Später hab ich mir dann noch die Sehne in der Hand durchgeschnitten. Wird wohl längere Zeit nichts mehr mit dem Angeln #q#q:c



Gute Besserung, auf das es schnell verheilt


----------



## RayZero (28. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ging am Mittwoch los gezielt auf Barsch mit Minnows und Texas Rig - unterwegs war leider nur die Kinderstube #q


----------



## Jörck (28. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

70er Main-Hecht von heute Morgen.
Leider kein schöneres Pic.


----------



## warenandi (29. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin in die Runde.
Ich war gestern nochmal los und wollte ein wenig Barsche ärgern.
An meinem See angekommen erstmal BellyBoat aufgepumpt und dann raus aufs Wasser.
Es ging absolut gar nichts da und dann habe ich mich dazu entschlossen einen anderen See zu beangeln wo ich weiß das da Barsche sind, ich aber dort noch nie Angeln war.

Rauf aufs Wasser dort und meinen neuen Spinner "Fire Tiger" von Balzer ins Wasser.
Bei einem Seerosenfeld dann kam dieser Bursche hier raus.
Genau 30cm hat der schöne.#6

Super dachte ich.
Toller einstand für den neuen Spinner.
Leider ging dann auf diesen Spinner nichts mehr.
Also habe ich mir einen anderen rangemacht.
Einen spinner der größe 4 von Zebco aus der Kramecke eines Sonderpostenmarktes für 1,59€. Warum nicht. Der macht ordentlich Druck unter Wasser.
 Also, rein ins Wasser und beim 3 Wurf dann Hänger.
Super dachte ich. Also, vorsichtig ein wenig gepumpt um zu versuchen das der Hänger sich löst.
Dann hat sich der Hänger plötzlich angefangen zu bewegen und mir in die Rute zu schlagen.....|bigeyes
Der vermeintliche Hänger war meine neue PB.
43cm hat die geile Kirsche. :vik:

Absolut geiler Angeltag.


----------



## Schugga (29. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beneidenswert, warenandi!
DICKES Petri Dir (DICK im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)!!


Bei mir gab's vorgestern auch nur Kinderstube (und ein altes Hundespielzeug) |rolleyes


----------



## Michael_05er (29. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Barsch und zum kapitalen Kong 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, vor allem zum neuen PB. Gute Fotos, schaut man sich gern länger an.


----------



## Dominik.L (29. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

immer wieder schöne bilder!


----------



## jvonzun (29. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war heute direkt neben den Wagen der Streetparade am Renken pimpen :q


----------



## Nico99 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die Erfolgreichen!#6

Hier noch ein Hecht, den ich Donnerstag fangen konnte...





Heute waren es alles andere als gute Bedingungen, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, gefühlten 35 Grad und Ententeichwasser!
Dennoch konnte ich neben mehreren Braschen, 2 abgefallenen Hechten und mehreren Bissen, diesen kleinen Hecht fangen. 





Auch wenn zugegebenermaßen ich solche Junghechte erst gar nicht fangen, geschweige denn verangeln will, habe ich mich trotzdem gefreut  |rotwerden, da ich bei solchen Bedingungen eher negativ gestimmt war und mit geringen Erwartungen ans Wasser gegangen bin.


Gruß Nico


----------



## oldhesse (30. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat das allgemeine Leiden des Schniepels um ganze 5 verlängert. Darüber muss man sich in nem Fotothread nicht streiten, oder?


----------



## Lil Torres (30. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute morgen hat's bei mir auch mal wieder gescheppert... :m


----------



## hanzz (30. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schönes Bild.
Petri auch allen anderen.

Bei mir gab's grad n schicken Barsch und n kleinen Zander


----------



## Trollwut (30. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Siehe live vom Wasser. Die Döbel warn heute wild wie Hund, zu zweit fast 20 Stück in der Größe


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern...Schöne Bilder und tolle Fische !!!

Habe vergangene Woche ca. 30Std. am wasser verbracht gezielt auf Barsch  am DEK... Rausgekommen sind 7 Barsche über 30 und jede menge darunter...
Dabei ein PB-Barsch von 48cm...
So eine Kirsche hatte ich noch nie gesehen...#6

Der 37er hat auch viel Spaß gemacht...

Bilder sind : *Was geht an den NRW-Kanälen? Seite 1902
|kopfkrat (kein plan wie man es verlinken kann...) #q
*


----------



## Schugga (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bilder sind : *Was geht an den NRW-Kanälen? Seite 1902
> |kopfkrat (kein plan wie man es verlinken kann...) #q
> *



So vielleicht? #6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4397295&postcount=19019

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4397296&postcount=19020

#h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Schugga |bigeyes;+|bigeyes

Besten Dank Frau Schneider !!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Samstag noch eine tolle Tour in den Niederlanden gehabt.
4 Zander und einige kleine Hechte.

Dies war einer der schönen Zander


----------



## captn-ahab (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische, Petri allen!
@lil torres--_>geiles Bidl und wirklich schöner hecht!

@Bieber-->schicker Zander

@jvonzun--->ich dachte die hätten eher 30cm Format 

@Troll
Schöner Döbel, wie fischt du die? Wobbler oder Spinner?
Ich habs bisher nur mit Schwimmbrotz probiert.


----------



## Schugga (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


>


 
N büschn warm fürn Pulli, oder? |rolleyes


----------



## oldhesse (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bei mir gabs am Wochenende nen schöner Zander von 65cm. Ich hatte demletzt schon mal nen 62cm gefangen, der hatte aber gefühlt nen halbes KG weniger auf der Brust als der 65er nun. Am Wochenende werden beide gegrillt, bin gespannt ob das nur der erste Eindruck war.


----------



## RayZero (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> N büschn warm fürn Pulli, oder? |rolleyes



Ach Anni ... nach dem wir jetzt die Bart&Frisur-Diskussion hinter uns haben, fängst du mit der Brustbehaarung an |uhoh: :q :q :q


----------



## Trollwut (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> N büschn warm fürn Pulli, oder? |rolleyes



Das versteht niemand außer Norwegerträger.
Das is Oberflächenvergrößerung, in der sich auch noch wunderbar Wasser hällt und verdunstet. Bessere Kühlmöglichkeiten gibts nicht!

@captn-ahab : Einfach mim Boot am Ufer langsam entlang treiben lassen, mit nem Spinner (aktuell aus dem Hause Joker-Fishing) möglichst ufernah unter überhängende Bäume und Büsche werfen (wie die auf dem Bild) und erstmal auf den Grund absinken lassen. Dann einfach stinknormal einleiern. Die Bisse kommen dann meistens schon nach wenigen Metern und sind recht rabiat.

PS: Einzelhaken auf Spinner is geil!


----------



## Trollwut (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Hab auch noch nen gut 90er Hecht verloren. Biss kam direkt beim Absinken nach dem Auswurf, Anschlag hat deswegen nen Moment gedauert. Ließ sich erst einleiern, dachte an nen Zander. Am Belly hat ers dann gerafft und ging ab wie Lutzi. Guter Drill an der -15g Barschrute 
Hing ganz knapp vorne und war deutlich zu groß für den Watkescher. Wollt grad zur Handlandung ansetzen, da hat sich der Sack losgeschüttelt. 
Der 35er Barsch ging dann wenige Minuten später auf dem selben Spot


----------



## Dermeineeine (31. August 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische dabei, Petri!

Übers das Wochenende waren wir in den Niederlanden, genauer in Lemmer, Friesland. Hecht und Zander habe ich dieses Jahr dort gut gefangen. Siehe Fotos. 

Seltsamerweise mal wieder keinen Barsch... Das ganze Jahr über schon nicht. Geht das wem genauso, oder kann das jemand für die Ecke bestätigen?
Letztes Jahr gab es Barsche satt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern


Dermeineeine schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise mal wieder keinen Barsch... Das ganze Jahr über schon nicht. Geht das wem genauso, oder kann das jemand für die Ecke bestätigen?
> Letztes Jahr gab es Barsche satt.


Bei mir war es letztes Jahr (bis auf sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen) so. Dieses Jahr habe ich schon 2 Ü40 Barsche gefangen, genug Ü30 und noch viel mehr bei Kollegen gesehen. Bei uns sind die Barsche (und Zander) stärker als im letzten Jahr vertreten. Dafür weniger Hechte.
Auch Niederlande aber in unterschiedlichen Regionen.


----------



## Dermeineeine (1. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Biberpelz,

danke für dein Feedback. Ähnliches konnte ich zuhause am Rhein bei Köln beobachten, mehr Zander (Hecht haben wir im Schnitt eh kaum welche), wenige große Barsche. Liegt aber wohl eher daran, dass ich den Fokus dieses Jahr am Rhein mehr auf das Angeln mit Gummifisch lege.

Eine Sache aus Holland will ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 
An meinem Lieblingsspot direkt beim ersten Wurf einen Biss bekommen, bedingt durch den starken Seitenwind war der sehr schwer zu fühlen. Anhieb gesetzt, zwei, drei heftige, schwere Kopfstöße, dann kein Kontakt mehr. Schnur aufgewirbelt, kein Gummi mehr da... Da ist doch das Fluo gerissen, wie durchgeschnitten... 
Und ja, ich hatte Stahl montiert, gute 30cm. 
Jetzt schwimmt einer mit Piercing und Gummifisch und Stahlanhang durch die Gegend...
Wie stehen eigentlich die Chancen, dass ein Fisch das wieder los wird? Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, wie tief der Haken sitzt oder?

Sowas ärgert mich immer, schade um das Tier. Der Ausflug für den Tag war dann auch erstmal beendet.


----------



## diaryofdreams (1. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster grosser Barsch auf Drop Shot-Montage. 
War recht überrascht über die Grösse (48 cm)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dermeineeine schrieb:


> Anhieb gesetzt, zwei, drei heftige, schwere Kopfstöße, dann kein Kontakt mehr. Schnur aufgewirbelt, kein Gummi mehr da... Da ist doch das *Fluo* gerissen, wie durchgeschnitten...
> Und ja, ich hatte *Stahl *montiert, gute 30cm.


Nun bin ich verwirrt, Fluo oder Stahl? 



Dermeineeine schrieb:


> Jetzt schwimmt einer mit Piercing und Gummifisch und Stahlanhang durch die Gegend...
> Wie stehen eigentlich die Chancen, dass ein Fisch das wieder los wird? Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, wie tief der Haken sitzt oder?


Das kommt wirklich darauf an wie er ihn geschluckt hat. Aber in vielen Fällen kann der Fisch den "Gummifisch" wieder los werden, nur genaue Chancen kann dir da wirklich keiner nennen.

@diaryofdreams Petri zu der Granate. (P.S. Gute Band )


----------



## Nevisthebrave (1. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Nun bin ich verwirrt, Fluo oder Stahl?
> 
> 
> Das kommt wirklich darauf an wie er ihn geschluckt hat. Aber in vielen Fällen kann der Fisch den "Gummifisch" wieder los werden, nur genaue Chancen kann dir da wirklich keiner nennen.
> ...



Fluocarbon= Hauptschnur
Stahl=Vorfach

Würd ich sagen


----------



## u-see fischer (1. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Fluocarbon= Hauptschnur
> Stahl=Vorfach
> 
> Würd ich sagen



Sehe/verstehe ich auch so. Ev. noch Geflecht als Hauptschnur, Fluocarbon wegen der Sichtigkeit und Stahl (30cm) als bisssicheres Vorfach.

Da Hechte jedoch in ungünstigen Fällen die 30cm überbeißen können bzw. sich in das Vorfach "reindrehen" können, verwende ich immer min. 50cm. Ob die 50cm Dermeineeine geholfen hätten, keine Ahnung.#c


----------



## Dermeineeine (1. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Um Klarheit zu schaffen. 
Hauptschnur ist Geflecht. Dann kommt ne doppelte Armlänge Fluo. Dann das Stahlvorfach.

Klingt ein bisschen widersprüchlich, ne? Fluo wegen der Sichtigkeit und dann doch Stahl? 
Ja, ich bin einfach zu faul, meine Montage vom Rhein für Holland zu verändern. Am Rhein spare ich mir den Stahl, Hechte habe ich in den letzten Jahren kaum gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen.


----------



## vermesser (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich war auch endlich mal wieder los..und irgendwie wars ein denkwürdiger Angeltag. Erst wars brütend heiß, so dass ich vorher schwimmen war...dann schlug es in sonnig windig um...wurde zu Regen Wind...und schließlich zu windstill mit richtig Regen, bevor es ein grauer Abend wurde.

EIGENTLICH mögen die Fischies sowas ja eher nicht...aber bei Barschs wars gestern das große Fressen angesagt. Ich hatte ca. 30 Stück in gut zwei Stunden plus etliche Fehlbisse...von 8 bis knapp 30cm.

Lustig wars...


----------



## vermesser (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Irgendwie kamen die Bilder nicht mit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​



















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner August: *
Schugga

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## RayZero (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Schugga (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|bigeyes|bigeyes |bigeyes 



|jump:|jump:



DAAAANKEEEE!!! #h

I gfrei mi narrisch!


----------



## captn-ahab (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir nen dicken Glückwunsch, dann muss nun aber mehr als Kinderstube kommen


----------



## thomas1602 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dermeineeine schrieb:


> Um Klarheit zu schaffen.
> Hauptschnur ist Geflecht. Dann kommt ne doppelte Armlänge Fluo. Dann das Stahlvorfach.
> 
> Klingt ein bisschen widersprüchlich, ne? Fluo wegen der Sichtigkeit und dann doch Stahl?
> Ja, ich bin einfach zu faul, meine Montage vom Rhein für Holland zu verändern. Am Rhein spare ich mir den Stahl, Hechte habe ich in den letzten Jahren kaum gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen.


Du wirst lachen , mach ich genau so, ist einfach meiner Faulheit geschuldet. Gerade wenn man öfters mal das Gewässer wechselt, zwischen den Angeltagen, Geflecht FC ist mit nem Knoten verbunden, am FC ist ein Wirbel mit Snap dran und je nach Bedarf hänge ich hier das Stahlvorfach ein oder eben direkt den Gummifisch/Spinner/Wobbler.


----------



## nakedchef (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, so mache ich das auch. Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber mit der simplen Hauptschnur- Stahl - Köder habe ich auch nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und bei Hängern ist es gut, denn der Köder ist, sollte er wirklich mal fest sitzen sowieso weg. Dann behalt ich lieber noch etwas mehr Hauptschnur...


----------



## zokker (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch Schugga.

Bei mir gab es die letzten Nächte 2 Aale und einen Beifangzander.


----------



## s3nad (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an Schugga und Petri zokker,..

Bin egtl eher so der stille Leser, und jetzt kommt das ABER:

Die Fotoposen von Zokker sind so geil! 
Ich denke jedesmal er läuft gleich an und schießt nen Freistoß wie C.Ronaldo. Der steht beim Freistoß auch immer in Cowboy Manier da!
Einfach nur gut :q


----------



## captn-ahab (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die klassische Antwort lautet dabei:


"das hat anatomische gründe"


----------



## Angler9999 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



schugga schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes |bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Jörck (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch Schugga und Petri allen Fängern.
Heute Morgen kurz nach Sonnenaufgang hats beim Barscheln am Main ganz gut gebissen.
Der ging mit für die Pfanne:


----------



## hans21 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!

Barsch scheint auch am Rhein grad gut zu laufen, der hier kommt aus Köln.






Ein guter Kämpfer.

Ab damit in die Lostrommel.


----------



## dunkelbunt (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern tolle fische, vor allem der fette main barsch und natürlich glückwunsch schugga #6

bei mir gabs heute 3 kleinere barsche und hatte noch nen guten zander dran wollte ihn grad landen da hat er mit dem kopf geschlagen und war weg .... war en großer zander schätze so um die 80 rum


----------



## Fuschus (3. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri allen fängern und glückwunsch Schugga

@ Hans ja Barsch läuft zZ am Rhein. Zweiter Wurf, mit einem 2er Mepps und mein zweitgrößter Barsch :vik:


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (3. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen!

Petri allen Fängern!!!

Ich war gestern mal ne rund mit meinem Angelkumpel Joschi auf nem ehemaligen Baggersee.

An einer Insel entdeckten wir Brutfische, die immer mal wieder aus dem Wasser spritzen.

Klarer fall: Hier wird geraubt.

Also: Schnell die Stickbaits montiert, und dann immer wieder überworfen.

Nach einigen Würfen mit dem Water Monitor in der Farbe bone gab es plötzlich einen ordentlichen Schwall an der Oberfläche.

Die Penzil (6 gr) war direkt zum Flitzbogen gespannt.... am anderen Ende der Schnur wütete ein Dickbarsch!

Meine Fresse, hat der sich ins zeug gelegt.

Dank Joschis hervorragenden Kescherkünsten kam dann diese kleine Knutschkugel zum Vorschein.

Ich habe mich tierisch (lauthals) gefreut.

Das war bislang mein Größter in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Novembermann (3. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

Nach Feierabend mal 20 Minuten den Spinner in die Leine geworfen... (Nein, nicht den Chef).

2x 28cm und 1x20cm.
Schon verspeist! Frischer geht`s nicht! :m


----------



## RayZero (3. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsche am Fließband und ich schaff keinen über 25cm [emoji23]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs einige Bachforellen...allerdings war nur eine maßig. Leider ist das Foto nicht so gut geworden...


----------



## Lil Torres (3. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zur schönen bafo, und natürlich auch allen anderen erfolgreichen!! #6

so schlecht finde ich dein foto übrigens gar nicht, da habe ich (leider) in meiner bisherigen anglerlaufbahn, schon schlechtere geschossen/schiessen lassen... #q

aber im endeffekt zählt immer das erlebniss!! #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke  Naja habe schon bessere Fotos gemacht, nur gestern war es schon etwas zu dunkel als ich das Foto gemacht habe und da kommt man mit ner billigen Kompaktknipse schnell an die Grenzen  Dieses Jahr oder spätestens nächste Saison kommt ne andere Kamera ins Haus...da geht das alles entspannter und besser.


----------



## J&J Fishing (4. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kann mir vielleicht einer Helfen, ich kriege mein Bild hier einfach nicht eingestellt


----------



## Schugga (4. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht einer Helfen, ich kriege mein Bild hier einfach nicht eingestellt


 

Schau mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4396229&postcount=1500


----------



## J&J Fishing (4. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal ein schöner Zander den ich auf Gummifisch gefangen habe, er hatte 62 cm.


----------



## whatup (4. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöner Zander! Petri!


----------



## Allround Angla (4. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle 
Bei mir gabs heute mal endlich wieder nen Anständigen 


Mit 1,08m auch neuer Pb 
Lg


----------



## Revilo62 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> hier mal ein schöner Zander den ich auf Gummifisch gefangen habe, er hatte 62 cm.



so einen fängste bei uns derzeit kaum bis garnicht, Petri

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## J&J Fishing (4. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> so einen fängste bei uns derzeit kaum bis garnicht, Petri
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



naja war für den ja auch oft genug am Wasser


----------



## Revilo62 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin ca. 150 Tage im Jahr am Wasser, wo nix oder kaum was ist,da kommt auch nix, aber es gibt noch andere Zielfische, gelle

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## J&J Fishing (4. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich bin ca. 150 Tage im Jahr am Wasser, wo nix oder kaum was ist,da kommt auch nix, aber es gibt noch andere Zielfische, gelle
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



immer flexibel sein , ich freue mich schon auf den Herbst und hoffe mal das der Rhein wieder etwas mehr Wasser bekommt


----------



## motocross11 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger. Hier ein paar meiner Fänge die letzten 2 Tage
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bela B. (5. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@: Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger

Ich wollte auch einmal wieder etwas hier Posten.Mich hat jetzt das Bellyfieber gepackt.
Ich habe mir lezten Monat eins zugelegt und muß sagen Wahnsinn wie flexibel man damit ist.#6
Ich konnte damit schon einige Barsche,Rapfen und Hechte fangen.:q
Hier einmal zwei Fotos.

Bela B.


----------



## hans21 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Schön gemusterter Hecht!

Bei dem schxxx Wind heute Mittag hab ichs erst gar nicht mit Gufi auf Zander versucht sondern bin einer Handvoll Wobbler und 2 Stahlvorfächern an den Rhein bei Köln. Seit 3 Monaten bin ich immer mal wieder auf der Jagd nach meinem ersten Rhein Hecht - heute schien es mir ein guter Tag dafür. Die Strecke hatte ich mir schon mal angesehen aber heute das erste mal dort gefischt. Nach ner halben Stunde und vielleicht hundert Metern Strecke hats dann geknallt und dieser 70er Hecht war zum Kurzbesuch an Land.







Beim rankurbeln hab ich aus den Augenwinkeln sehr wahrscheinlich einen Wels gesehen, vielleicht 10 Meter vom Ufer, der durch das Gezappel entweder in der Mittagsruhe gestört oder hungrig wurde. Leider hab ich kein geeignetes Gerät für sowas.

Eine halbe Stunde später erschien ein Ansitzangler auf der Bildfläche. Nach nem kurzen Schnack hab ich noch mal ein paar Würfe gemacht und ich wollts erst nicht glauben, wieder ein 70er Hecht. DER SELBE FISCH, keine Stunde auseinander. Eindeutig wieder erkannt an einer Verletzung an der rechten Brustflosse.
Dieses mal hab ich ihn entnommen und der Kollege hat mal ein Foto von mir mit Fisch gemacht.







Der zweite Drill war wesentlich lahmer als der erste, zwischendurch fühlte er sich an wie ein Putzlappen. Anscheinend war er doch mitgenommen, aber nicht mitgenommen genug um den Appetit zu verlieren.

Angeln is schon ein geiles "Hobby"


Anhang anzeigen 238128


----------



## Dermeineeine (6. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle. Wieder sehr schöne Fische dabei.

Bei mir gabs es Samstag während einer 2 Stunden Tour immerhin einen Zander. War irgendwie zu wenig dran, ist deswegen aus des Kescher wieder ins Wasser geflutscht ;-)


@hans 
Petri zum Hecht! Sind ja eher selten bei uns in Köln. Mit welchen Wobblern gehst du zur Zeit los?
Das ist ne echr gute Alternative, wenn der Wind für Faulenzen zu stark ist. In welcher Ecke bist du unterwegs? Brauchst jetzt keinen genauen Spot raushauen, nur grob, wie Niehl, Poll, usw. Ich nehme an, dann im Buhnenfeld?


----------



## hans21 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@dermeineine
Ich geh immer mit meinem Lieblingswobbler: Zebco Blaster, 10cm, der mit dem pinken Bauch. 3,9€ bei Wolfgangs Angelladen. Erst hatte ich nur einen. Dann hab ich mir gleich 5 Stück von den Dingern gekauft. Barsch, Zander, Rapfen und jetzt Hecht damit gefangen. Immer noch mit dem ersten [emoji3]. Wegen der Stelle schicke ich dir ne pm






Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krasser Tag heute.
Hab noch jemanden zum Bahnhof gefahren, deswegen bin ich später ans Wasser gekommen. Sebastian war schon ne Stunde mim Belly auf dem Wasser, kurz telefoniert, wo genau er ist, und was schon ging. Hat wohl nen recht guten Barsch verloren.
Beim Belly fertig machen is mir am Ufer n Wasserschwall aufgefallen. Also erstmal mim Wobbler der sowieso an der Rute war 5 Würfe gemacht, hätte ja ein Döbel sein können. Letzer Wurf, gesagt getan, hängt sehr knapp ein 67er Zander, der dann mitging.

Den erstmal Sebastian unter die Nase gehalten. Weil er die Ecke schon ausgefischt hatte, und wir die Rapfen wie die blöden haben rauben sehn sind wir an die Schnellströmende Ecke gefahren.
Natürlich mit der Barschrute, beste Vorbereitung. Aber wenn halt keine 10 Minuten ohne spritzende Fische und spektakuläre Fontänen vergehen...
Ein kleines Rapfenblei drauf und los gings. Nach n paar Minuten die erste Fehlattacke. Paar Würfe später kam in bester "Der weiße Hai"-Manier hinter dem Rapfenblei für rund 2 Sekunden eine Welle hinterher, und zack - Rute krumm. Stromab hat die Bremse ordentlich gestöhnt. Wurde dann ein Fettbauchrapfen.
Sebastian schon leicht genervt.
Rund 10 Minuten später lag dann der nächste auf dem Belly.
Weil aber mit der 1000er Barschrolle Rapfenbleie über die Oberfläche leiern doch schnell nen Tennisarm bringt sind wir wieder zum Gummi übergegangen. N rund 25er Barsch fand meinen besonders toll. Sebastians Laune nach wie vor nicht besser, zumal er da schon ständig Hänger hatte.
Währenddessen gings auch am "Rapfeneck" wieder rund. Sebastian hat es aber dann vorgezogen am selben Eck in einen strömungsberuhigten Bereich mit Gummi den Grund abzupflügen und 2 Gummis hängen zu lassen. Ich hab währenddessen den 3. Rapfen in der Größe erwischt, woraufhin wir dann doch nochmal ans Ufer sind und es vom Ufer aus probierten. Ich hatte nämlich wenig Interesse daran geentert und versenkt zu werden :m

Nach n paar Würfen in spritzende fische dürfte dann auch Sebastian endlich seinen ersten Rapfen überhaupt landen. Mit rund 45cm kein Riese, musste aber leider dennoch mit, denn der Barschzocker hing mit de Drilling voll in den Kiemen. Vorletzter Stellenwechsel, ich bekomm nach einigen Würfen n Hänger. O-Ton Sebastian: "Warum solls dir anders gehn als mir?" Ich schüttel halt ein wenig rum, und lass die Schnur schnalzen. 2 Sekunden später hatte ich nen Biss. Den untermaßigen Zander hat Sebastian noch gekeschert, Hakenlösen und Fisch zurücksetzen wurde aber mit "Mach deinen Scheiß doch alleine" an mich abgegeben.

Beim letzten Stellenwechsel hat er aber dann doch auch noch nen Zander in etwa der selben Größe erwischt. 

Was ein krasser Tag!


----------



## phirania (6. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6Na denn mal dickes Petri an Euch.#6
Scheint ja ein wirklich geiler Tag gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Hechtbär (7. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die ganzen Dickfischangler!! :vik:

War am Samstag auch los. Ein Regenschauer jagte den nächsten und war schon 2x nass... Da kam der erste Hechtbiss auf Spinnerbait im Seerosenfeld. Leider hatte er ihn nicht richtig erwischt. War ein geschätzter 60er Entenschnabel.
15 minuten später dann ein 40er Untermaßiger. 

Dann kam wieder ein Regenschauer... Also rein ins Auto und während dem Weltuntergang Standortwechsel und nochmal kurz an die Aller.

Meine Füsse waren zwar schon aufgeweicht und taten tierisch weh... Aber die Stelle wollte ich noch besuchen.

Haben dort ein paar schöne ruhige Buhnen mit viel Kraut und Seerosen.

Erste Buhne nix..

Zweite Buhne: Erster Wurf, 3 Kurbelumdrehungen, merke wie der Spinnerbait Druck aufbaut, ein Ruck in der Angel und dann kreischte meine Bremse...
Nach 15 Minuten heftigstem Kampf kam dann diese Hechtdame vor den Kescher:

80cm und 3,25kg!

Ausdauer lohnt sich doch!!! :m


----------



## Düse27 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein kleiner Hecht aus der Ruhr


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Nach 15 Minuten heftigstem Kampf kam dann diese Hechtdame vor den Kescher:
> 80cm und 3,25kg!


15 min für einen 80 cm Hecht :q|kopfkrat
Wir sollten mal ernsthaft über Dein Drillverhalten reden......:m


----------



## vermesser (7. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab ich auch grade überlegt. An ner UL dauert sowas maximal 3-5 Minuten. Wenn der Hecht sehr sehr garstig is.


----------



## Schugga (7. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Völlig egal, wie lang der Drill war!

Die gefangene Hechtdame ist einfach nur wunderschön mit der dunklen Zeichnung an Kopf und Flossen :l


----------



## dunkelbunt (7. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern #6
bei mir gabs heut 2 kleine barsche


----------



## Nico99 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen!#6
In den letzten Tagen habe ich, nachdem ich mehrere Fehlbisse von Hechten bekommen habe, wieder etwas aktiver auf Barsch geangelt.
Neben mehreren Barschen bis knapp über 30 cm ging mir auch noch dieser Hecht ans Band!





Zum Glück angle ich immer mit Stahlvorfach, denn das ist jetzt der dritte Hecht, der mir innerhalb weniger Wochen beim Barschangeln einstieg!:m
Bis auf 3 etwas besseren Barschen war die Durchschnittsgröße aber noch ausbaufähig...





Gruß Nico|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe heute mal das mit dem Kick-Back Rig ausprobiert und prompt einen 30er Donau-Barsch verhaftet


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute um die 10 Forellen gefangen, eine konnte aber nur mit. Leider konnte ich nur kurz angeln, da es sehr bewölkt war und schnell dunkel wurde.


----------



## nakedchef (9. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen. Allerdings am besten gefällt mir der Sonnenuntergang an der Donau.


----------



## hlschulz (9. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin heute beim Barsch angeln habe ich den Barsch meines Lebens gefangen mit 51 cm das ist der Hammer


----------



## topbiss (9. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

EDIT: Petri an alle Fänger und vor allem an hlschulz!! Sau geiler Barsch, da wirken meine drunter ja wie David gegen Goliath... :c#h
Gestern ging es ab an die Weser. Insgesamt gingen ca. 12 Fische innerhalb von 3 std. ans Band. Der größte Teil bestand aus Barschen und Döbeln. Die beiden "kapitalsten" Barsche seht ihr auf dem Foto. Der oberste hatte knappe 30cm.











Beste Grüße


----------



## Michael_05er (9. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Da hab ich schon Zander gefangen, die auf Fotos kleiner aussahen... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Albert. (9. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@hlschulz,
alter Ganese wasn Klopper.
warst du in Tschernobil?

Petri Geil Alter:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

PS: hab grad nen Fred bezügl Großbarsch, was war dein Köder?


----------



## angelschorsch (9. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@hlschulz
*Ein dickes Petri an dich.
Traumfisch*


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also erstmal ein dickes Petri zu dem Traumbarsch!!

Ich war auch mal wieder los gestern abend...paar Barsche, ein Hecht. Allmählich merkt man, dass es Herbst wird, der Fisch zieht langsam tiefer.


----------



## airex (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier 2 Fänge aus diesem Jahr, der große wurde in Holland gefangen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an allen Fängern.
Und ein ganze dickes Petri an hlschulz für die Monster-Barsch. Geiles Teil!


----------



## warenandi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein kleiner Ansitz mit BellyBoat.
32er und danach hat min Belly plötzlich Luft gelassen. Keine Ahnung warum |kopfkrat
Keine Haken etc. reingegangen. Aber, ganz schnell an Land.


----------



## phirania (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Ansitz mit BellyBoat.
> 32er und danach hat min Belly plötzlich Luft gelassen. Keine Ahnung warum |kopfkrat
> Keine Haken etc. reingegangen. Aber, ganz schnell an Land.



Petri.
War bestimmt eine Barsch Attacke auf deinen Belly..:q:q:q


----------



## Revilo62 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab ich auch dran gedacht, die Rückenstacheln sind ja ziemlich scharf  :q:q


----------



## warenandi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, hab ich auch zuerst dran gedacht.
Aber,.......
Die Luft kam an der Spitze raus. Also hinter mir...#c
Jetzt muss ich erstmal schauen das ich Flickzeug ran Kriege.
Und das grad jetzt wo die Räuber langsam warm werden.../#q


----------



## hlschulz (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke danke danke für die vielen petris 
Und petri auch an allen anderen Fänger 
Das Gummi haben wir denn Namen gegeben Lübecker rotwurm


----------



## lute (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach wochenlanger arbeit und knapp 30 fehlbissen hat es endlich geklappt. ich konnte meinen ersten rapfen fangen. allerdings sehr unerwartet bei einem entspannten zanderansitz auf eine tote grundel. gleich beim ersten ausbringen der montage, war ich mit der position des köders nicht zufrieden. also schnell wieder eingekurbelt und wenige meter vor dem ufer hat es dann geknallt. er müßte 50-60cm lang gewesen sein, ich habe ihn ohne vermessen schnell wieder zurück gesetzt. später gab es dann auch noch einen durchschnittlichen zielfisch von 53cm. ein schöner tag am wasser.


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tach auch bin mal wieder mit einem Hecht(65er)
 dabei.

 fettes Petri auch allen Anderen:vik:


----------



## Nevisthebrave (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern und Fängen!
ich hatte heut nur ne Stunde. Die Tage werden kürzer…
hat aber gereicht…
1.03m und Hecht Nr. 421 dieses Jahr




LG Marcel


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

RESPEKT,
 sehr schöne Lady.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Hecht Nr. 421 und dann die Größe....so viel fängt mein ganzer Verein vielleicht in 3 - 4 Jahren  Ich sollte umziehen...


----------



## Nevisthebrave (10. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Hecht Nr. 421 und dann die Größe....so viel fängt mein ganzer Verein vielleicht in 3 - 4 Jahren  Ich sollte umziehen...


vielen Dank…
also von mir aus gerne…hier in Mecklenburg Vorpommern ist noch
genug Platz :vik:


----------



## captn-ahab (11. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Hecht Nr. 421 und dann die Größe....so viel fängt mein ganzer Verein vielleicht in 3 - 4 Jahren  Ich sollte umziehen...



Das habe ich auch gerade gedacht 

Petri!


----------



## Siever (11. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem ich lange keine Bilder mehr gezeigt habe und der Sommer ganz im Zeichen der Rapfen stand, gibt es hier mal was Neues von mir! Aus purer Freude...
Nach einem halben Jahr Leidenzeit und zwischenzeitlich drei verlorenen Großbarschen gab  es gestern endlich mal wieder einen Erfolg! Mit weichen Knien und  zittrigen Händen... Wie beim allerersten Mal
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




48cm!! Und das nicht aus dem Rhein, Holland oder dem Möhnesee, sondern aus meinem Hausgewässer  - der Ruhr


----------



## RayZero (11. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zu krass was du immer für Barsche aus dem Wasser ziehst! Petri!


----------



## Angler9999 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dazu sag´ ich still und leise 

PETRI

Ich will auch mal wieder ans Wasser.


----------



## zokker (11. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

@Siever
jetzt geht das wieder los, jede Woche unzählige 45+ Brasche.|bigeyes#r. Weiter so.


----------



## topbiss (11. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In der Ruhr gibt es Fische? Petri!!


----------



## Düse27 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den super Fischen!
Zwar selten, aber selbst in Schwerte in der Ruhr hab ich vor nen paar Tagen nen Hecht gefangen:q


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. September 2015)

Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern und Fängen!
> ich hatte heut nur ne Stunde. Die Tage werden kürzer…
> hat aber gereicht…
> 1.03m und Hecht Nr. 421 dieses Jahr
> ...




Sehr Schöner Fisch,aber 421 Hechte innerhalb von ein paar Monaten?
Sorry das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Sehr Schöner Fisch,aber 421 Hechte innerhalb von ein paar Monaten?
> Sorry das glaube ich nicht.



Das kannst du ruhig glauben :g so oft wie Marcel loszieht :m
bei dem Gewässer ...außerdem hat Hecht dort keine Schonzeit |kopfkrat 

Der spitzen Tag 2015 bei mir hir war im Februar  mit 105 Hechten im Boot zu dritt :vik:

Soviel Fisch haben manche das ganze Jahr über nicht an ihren Gewässern ..von daher ist es für manche schwer vorstellbar ...aber ja so was gibt es


----------



## axelfred (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri, 
na dann habt ihr ja n top hecht gewässer:m
bei mir gabs heute n paar schöne barsche davon
2 ü30er


----------



## Norbi (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch im HH-Hafen läuft es auf Zander Top,55cm für die Pfanne.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Trotz des extremen Niedrigwassers gabs auch gestern am Rhein Fisch.


----------



## phirania (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Trotz des extremen Niedrigwassers gabs auch gestern am Rhein Fisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 237719
> 
> ...



Dickes Petri.#6
Er grinst wieder übers ganze Gesicht...


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri.#6
> Er grinst wieder übers ganze Gesicht...



Besonders bei dem: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=237721

:q


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habs einfach dem Fisch gleich getan [emoji4] 
Dachte mir, wenn der so guckt, guck ich auch so [emoji4]


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich habs einfach dem Fisch gleich getan [emoji4]
> Dachte mir, wenn der so guckt, guck ich auch so [emoji4]



Ah! Jetzt erkenne ich das auch! Top #6


----------



## RayZero (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs 3 Fettflossenträger   - die Einheimische mit 40cm die Größte, welche echt Spaß an der 7g Rute machte. Jetzt geht's noch ein bisschen auf Barsch und Zander [emoji106].


----------



## bombe20 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, rayzero! Bei uns gab es die heute auch. Auch an einer 7g Rute. Allerdings geht meine bis 75g und es macht trotzdem Spaß. Meinem großen Bengel ist seine erste Forelle kurz vor dem Ufer ausgestiegen. Er reagierte leider zu hektisch. Schade. Aber heute Abend gehen wir noch mal.


----------



## Kaka (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Petri, rayzero! Bei uns gab es die heute auch. Auch an einer 7g Rute. Allerdings geht meine bis 75g und es macht trotzdem Spaß. Meinem großen Bengel ist seine erste Forelle kurz vor dem Ufer ausgestiegen. Er reagierte leider zu hektisch. Schade. Aber heute Abend gehen wir noch mal.



Smoke, gell 

Petri den Fängern! Ich geh morgen auf Forellenpirsch #6


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Fische


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Ray.
Schicke Bilder.


----------



## Trollwut (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich liefere die 2 größten Rapfen von der "Ich-hake-mich-selbst-Aktion" nach. Von meinem gibts kein Foto, der hatte nur irgendwas unter 60cm.


----------



## Nico99 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die erfolgreichen!
Ich war heute wieder mal auf Hecht los.
Nachdem direkt vor meinen Füßen ein ca 80 cm großer Hecht meinen Köder attackierte, aber nicht hängen blieb, konnte ich noch 3 Hechte fangen. 
Auch wenn die Hechte nicht besonders groß waren, hat es Spaß gemacht eine relativ hohe Bissfrequenz zu haben.













Viel Glück noch den Tüchtigen!

Gruß Nico


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heut in dem Regen auch ne Stunde am Rhein unterwegs und hab versucht ein paar Welse mit der Spinnrute zu überlisten....

Es gab 2 Bisse und ein kleiner ist hängen geblieben, naja besser als nichts :m


----------



## kernell32 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Watt ne geile farbe! Petri!


----------



## inselkandidat (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer von vielen Streifenkarpfen der letzten Wochen...Boddenbarsche machen süchtig..:k


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tach auch,
2 Landgänger vom heutigen Barscheln,
auf Spinnerbait mit Krebsimitat veredelt.

fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Lil Torres (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri allen erfolgreichen!! #6

ich war am letzten wochenende das erste mal mit der drop shot montage unterwegs. neben einigen schönen barschen gab's meinen allerersten zander... :k


----------



## Zander Pille (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Niedlich der kleine^^
An was für nem Köder hat er sich denn übernommen?|bigeyes


----------



## motocross11 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Mittag kurz los gewesen. 3 Stellen, 3 Kontakte aber nur 1 gelandet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lil Torres (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Niedlich der kleine^^
> An was für nem Köder hat er sich denn übernommen?|bigeyes



köder war ein kleiner, gelber twister


----------



## Teichbubi (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> petri allen erfolgreichen!! #6
> 
> ich war am letzten wochenende das erste mal mit der drop shot montage unterwegs. neben einigen schönen barschen gab's meinen allerersten zander... :k



Petri, ist der kleine aus Lucherberg??


----------



## stonehammer (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

45cm bachforelle gefangen mit 2er mepps. Bilder habe ich alleine leider nicht besser hinbekommen ;-)


----------



## inselkandidat (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eine schöne dicke Mama heute beim Waten erwischt:


----------



## stonehammer (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch 5 Barsche auch mit 2er mepps gefangen. 23-26cm.


----------



## Schugga (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



stonehammer schrieb:


> 45cm bachforelle gefangen mit 2er mepps. Bilder habe ich alleine leider nicht besser hinbekommen ;-)





stonehammer schrieb:


> Hier noch 5 Barsche auch mit 2er mepps gefangen. 23-26cm.



Yes!
2er Mepps :m


----------



## stonehammer (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einfach der beste Kunstköder


----------



## bombe20 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@rayzero
kannst du mir bitte sagen, um welchen köder es sich auf dem zweiten bild handelt? ich habe heute unglücklicher weise meinen geliebten weißen chubby in der werra gelassen und bräuchte ein adäquaten ersatz bzw. vorschläge für geeignete kleine wobbler. 2er meppse liefen dieses wochenende leider garnicht.

@kaka
ja, das ist eine smoke. ich war sogar so größenwahnsinnig und habe mir, unter auflösung meiner kleingeldsammlung, eine zweite black arc gegönnt und dazu 10kg gelbes geflecht. eigentlich für die angelei an der saale. für die 6-8 male im jahr an der werra geht auch diese combo. sie fängt halt auch und bereichert dem abendbrotstisch...


----------



## Tobi92 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Sommer geht langsam zu Ende und schon kommt eine Meldung nach der anderen. 

Klasse Jungs, Petri allerseits

Ich darf auch ein paar Fänge vermelden
















Die ersten beiden konnt ich am ersten Angeltag am neuen Gewässer fangen, der dritte war der erste ordentliche Fang an nem anderen für mich neuen Gewässer. Freut mich dementsprechend besonders 

Edit: Natürlich auch ein petri an die Mädels unter uns


----------



## soadillusion (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So endlich mal wieder ein Zander. Hat ja ewig gedauert.


----------



## Schugga (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


>


 

Die Zeichnung ist der Hammer :m

PETRI an Euch alle!

Und @ rayzero: die 40er Forelle war bestimmt der Oberhammer an der Rute!!! Ein besonderes Petri Dir 
Forellen machen so einen Spaß im Drill :l


----------



## Angler9999 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am WE gab es meine ersten Raubrotfedern.


----------



## Schugga (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Am WE gab es meine ersten Raubrotfedern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 237814


 

Da guckt man schon blöd, wenn auf einmal so eine auftaucht, oder?


----------



## Hechtbär (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen! #h

Erstmal Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!! :vik:

Auch mich hat es am WE wieder ans Wasser getrieben.

Am Freitag Abend beim Spinnfischen am Teich diesen schönen 70er Hecht gedrillt und am Samstag dann an der Leine einen schönen Döbel auf Köfi überlistet!

Gruß, Erik


----------



## RayZero (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Und @ rayzero: die 40er Forelle war bestimmt der Oberhammer an der Rute!!! Ein besonderes Petri Dir
> Forellen machen so einen Spaß im Drill :l



Danke :l


----------



## captn-ahab (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe es am Samstag leider nur für ne knappe Stunde ans Wasser geschafft. Habe aus dem Trupp leider nur nen mittleren erwischt, 2 richtig dicke waren dabei, haben aber 2 mal den Köder verpasst.
Mein erster Döbel, hat echt ordentlich gekämpft für die Größe.


----------



## Hechtbär (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach ja...

Wollte nochmal einen zum Besten geben...

Die vermutlich kleinste je mit Kunstköder gefangene Scholle!:vik:

Das ist kein Fake! Habe 3 Zeugen!! |jump:


----------



## gizzmo2k (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*














Schöner Barsch aus einem der zahlreichen Tief's rund um Emden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McArthur (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
war am Wochenende mal wieder mit der spinnangel am Kanal unterwegs. Nach 4 Schniepeln und einigen Barschen der Mini-Fraktion gab es den hier. Mit 63 cm und 1450 g kein Riese, gefreut hat's mich trotzdem. 
Petri Heil Micha


----------



## Trollwut (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach den Fängen für die Barschstudie wollt ich auch gleich mal gucken, was unsere Barsche so machen, also kaum daheim ausgeschlafen bei uns ans Wasser. Vom Zielfisch gabs nur einen kleinen mit rund 25cm.
Dafür in der Dämmerung dann anderweitig Rabatz auf der Barschrute.


----------



## topbiss (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Toller Zander Trollwut, auch ein Petri dazu. Du scheinst ja ganz schön oft ans Wasser zu kommen. Den Luxus hätte ich momentan auch gerne mal wieder ...#t

Hier mal ein kleines Video von letzter Woche. Die beiden 70ger Hechte die wir fingen sind leider nicht auf Band

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr3dw4Lur0Q


----------



## nada1988 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Nachmittag am Kanal


----------



## zanderzone (14. September 2015)

Moin!  Nu müssen mir die Forellenspezis mal weiterhelfen! Ich fing diese wunderschöne "Forelle" von 62 cm letzte Woche in einem holländischen Flüsschen mit indirekter Verbindung zur Nordsee.   Als ich sie gelandet hatte, dachte ich, geile Bachforelle! Dann fiel mir aber auf, dass se gar keine rote Punkte hat und mit 62 ja schon fast ein Endfisch ist. Ok, dachte ich mir.. Dann muss es ja wohl ne Meerforelle sein.. Auch schön.. Noch nie gefangen und das auch noch auf nen Wobbler bei der Rapfenjagd.   Heute dann im Angelladen; ich die Story erzählt.. Ein Angler schaute sich das Bild an.. Auf keinen Fall ne Meerforelle, ein anderer: auf keinen Fall ne Bachforelle.. Aber was denn nu? Anschauen kann ich se mir nu nicht mehr, weil der schöne Fisch ja wieder schwimmt.. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass ihr das Rätsel lösen könnt.. Leider hat mich ein Spaziergänger gegen die Sonne fotografiert..  Ach ja.. Ein paar Rapfen bis 80 gab es auch noch.. Aber das nur nebenbei!


----------



## nada1988 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht für mich schon stark nach ner schönen Meerforelle aus #c Petri!


----------



## Eggi 1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also, für mich ist das ganz klar eine Bachforelle.


----------



## zanderzone (14. September 2015)

Seht ihr.. Nu stehe ich da wieder


----------



## shafty262 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es gibt auch Bachforellen ohne rote Punkte. Besonders wenn die sehr alt sind verlieren die Bafos diese roten Punkte. Für mich sieht das aus wie ne steinalte Bafo.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eggi 1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ausschlaggebend finde ich die dunkle Färbung des Fisches und die 
runden Punkte mit den dazu zu sehenden runden weißen Umrandungen.
Die Meerforelle ist normal silberfarbener mit schwarzen Punkten 
ohne Umrandungen.


----------



## 1Fisherman (15. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meiner Laienmeinung zufolge ist es eine BaFo... So oder so geiler Fang! Petri Heil dir dazu!#6


----------



## Rhxnxr (15. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Punkte sind bei alten Bachforellen genauso wenig aussagekräftig, wie die Streifen bei alten Barschen.

Der Schwanzstiel ist kräftig, die Schwanzflosse gerade abgeschnitten und null Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse, alles klare Merkmale einer Bachforelle.
99% Bafo würd ich sagen, wenn du dich nun noch an einen einzelnen roten Fleck auf der Fettflosse erinnern würdest, wärens 100% .
In jedem Fall ein geiler Fisch, dickes Petri #6


----------



## MikeHawk (15. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wobei noch anzumerken wäre das eine Bafo mit 62 kein "Endfisch" ist.

 Bafos erreichen genauso wie Meer und Seeforelle locker 1m länge


----------



## Angler9999 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nach den Fängen für die Barschstudie wollt ich auch gleich mal gucken, was unsere Barsche so machen, also kaum daheim ausgeschlafen bei uns ans Wasser. Vom Zielfisch gabs nur einen kleinen mit rund 25cm.
> Dafür in der Dämmerung dann anderweitig Rabatz auf der Barschrute.




Petri an die Fänger, tolle Fische#6

Jean, siehst echt noch müde aus. War ja am So obwohl schön, auch etwas anstrengend.


----------



## Zander Pille (15. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Petri^^
Meiner Meinung nach eindeutig ne Bachforelle:m
Toller Fang!
Mit ähnlichem Aussehen hab ich schon einige kleinere gefangen.
Leider aber nie so nen netten Brummer^^
Tolle Kirsche auch wenn Sie noch bissel größer werden können nur selten so Statlich werden, Jedenfalls bei uns.

Gruß 
Zander Pille


----------



## zanderzone (15. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten! Dann ist es jetzt ne Bachforelle! und Petri Dank!


----------



## Nevisthebrave (15. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri allen!!! 
heute war bei mir n komischer Tag.
Erster Wurf! Hecht ca 80cm…
dann 2 Stunden nix…
letzte Ankerstelle…Zalt durchgekurbelt…Spinnstop…rumms…fetter Biss
10m vorm Boot…schwere Kopfschläge…und rin in Kescher…Muskiestyle 
dann hat die Dame das erst geschnallt das gleich das Licht angeht! war n schöner Whirlpool. Foto, Messen und ab zurück in die Disco. Danke für den Tanz meine Liebe…Knutsch





1.01m


----------



## inselkandidat (15. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri! schöner Fisch


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tach auch ,
 beim Barsche zuppeln zwischen den Booten am Steg,
 einen schönen 65er Esox, herausgekitzelt.
 Auf n  3er Mepps in Kupfer, hab selbst noch ein Puschel roter Wollfäden auf den Drilling gebunden.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## vermesser (16. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war auch wieder los, allerdings diesmal nicht mit leichtem Zeug auf Barsche, sondern mit Ziel Hecht. 

Hat nix geändert- gab Barsche, zahlreiche. Leider nur einen wirklich vernünftigen.

Ich werde immer mehr zum Fan dieser Spinnertails...wenn es tief genug ist, fangen die bisher immer!!


----------



## Tobi92 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnt gestern Abend diesen Zander überlisten 
Erster Zielfisch am neuen Gewässer, freut mich riesig 






PS: endlich muss man zum abpassen der Dämmerung nicht mehr bis spät in die Nacht warten. 
Kommt einem schon entgegen, wenn man morgens um 6 raus muss [emoji6]


----------



## Darket (16. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Am Wochenende im Hartz zum Salmonidenangeln gewesen. Größer wurden sie zwar nicht, aber in jedem Falle wirklich schöne Fische.


----------



## phirania (16. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Färbung,wie gemalt.
Petri.


----------



## Trollwut (16. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Geister, die ich rief...
Erst seit diesem Jahr angle ich mit Sebastian. Letztes Jahr erst seinen Schein gemacht und laut der Aussage seines Bruders "bis wir zusammen fischten ein richtiger Angelnoob."

Als Dank hat er heute meinen kleinen "Rosettenzander" mit 3 ü60 Zandern in die Schranken verwiesen und das in nur 1,5h

Wie werde ich ihn wieder los?


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

erst mal natürlich petri allen fängern.



Trollwut schrieb:


> Erst seit diesem Jahr angle ich mit Sebastian. Letztes Jahr erst seinen Schein gemacht.
> 
> Wie werde ich ihn wieder los?


kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, von daher keine panik, nächstes jahr läuft´s wieder richtig rum.


----------



## RayZero (16. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @rayzero
> kannst du mir bitte sagen, um welchen köder es sich auf dem zweiten bild handelt? ich habe heute unglücklicher weise meinen geliebten weißen chubby in der werra gelassen und bräuchte ein adäquaten ersatz bzw. vorschläge für geeignete kleine wobbler. 2er meppse liefen dieses wochenende leider garnicht.








chubby minnow 35


----------



## bombe20 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@rayzero
danke für die info. den chubby habe ich als solchen auf dem foto nicht erkannt. als preisgünstige alternative habe ich mir vorerst den ikiru mini crank, short lip ausgesucht. mal sehen, wie die laufen und fangen.


----------



## Muyxin (16. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine erste und bisher einzige Bachforelle, 38 cm hatte die Gute.


----------



## jvonzun (17. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir gabs die ersten Seesaiblinge pelagisch #6, ganz coole Angelei!


----------



## randio (17. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich war auch wieder los, allerdings diesmal nicht mit leichtem Zeug auf Barsche, sondern mit Ziel Hecht.
> 
> Hat nix geändert- gab Barsche, zahlreiche. Leider nur einen wirklich vernünftigen.
> 
> Ich werde immer mehr zum Fan dieser Spinnertails...wenn es tief genug ist, fangen die bisher immer!!



Sorry, aber selten so einen Kappes gelesen!!!
Du fischt mit 3cm Ködern "gezielt" auf Hecht und wunderst dich über 10cm Barsche??? #q

@Trollwut
Dickes Petri an deinen Kumpel für solch schöne Tiere!!!


----------



## kernell32 (17. September 2015)

Petri an alle Fänger!



randio schrieb:


> Sorry, aber selten so einen Kappes gelesen!!!
> Du fischt mit 3cm Ködern "gezielt" auf Hecht und wunderst dich über 10cm Barsche??? #q



Why not?
Im Sommer habe ich 3 ü70er hechte aufgemacht da waren in jedem 2 Hand voll 3-7cm Brutfische drin, warum sollte man dann mit 20cm latschen auf Hechte gehen?
Resultat waren mehrere 90er Krokos und n 83er Zander alle auf sehr kleine Köder. Klar wenn Barsche da sind kommen die auch, wobei ich die meisten Barsche auf 10cm+ Köder gefangen habe.
Man muss es nicht immer tun wie es die Andern machen. Die Gesichter meiner Kollegen sind herrlich wenn ich mit den kleinen Dingern ankomme, erst lächeln sie dann werden sie blass ;-)
Einfach mal nicht so eng denken ;-)


----------



## motocross11 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Spinnertails sind der absolute Wahnsinn. Hab die vor kurzem auch das erstmal probiert. Ob Hecht, Barsch oder Zander, alles ging drauf. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## yellowred (18. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Blöde Frage. Was ist mit Spinnertails gemeint? So Spro ASP artige Köder?


----------



## Angler9999 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, sind auch auf dem Fangfoto zu sehen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296659&page=168


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



randio schrieb:


> Du fischt mit 3cm Ködern "gezielt" auf Hecht und wunderst dich über 10cm Barsche??? #q




Das ist ein 24 Gramm Spinnertail, dieser hier: http://shop.4fishing.de/Spinner--Bl...igmaster-in-24-Gramm---der-Jigspinner---.html . Da ist schon der Körper über 5cm, das Blatt kommt dazu...ca. 10cm  .

Und ja, ich fische bis zum September sehr kleine Köder auch auf Hecht und das die letzten Jahre auch ganz erfolgreich...dieses Jahr is komisch, kleine Köder, kleine Fisch, große Köder, keine Fische.

Und ja, das halte ich für einen Hechtköder, ein Effzett ist kleiner  .


----------



## Nico99 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die erfolgreichen!#6

Mit diesem schönen Hecht konnte ich heute ins Wochenende starten.





Gruß Nico


----------



## Angler9999 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Wenn ich die schönen Fische sehe.... Petri....
Aber ich war wenigstens am Wasser, das zählt auch.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (19. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir war es ähnlich. Der einzige Fisch heute. Klein aber fein. :m


----------



## Trollwut (19. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vorhin noch schnell ne Stunde am Wasser rumgetorkelt. Ein Zielfisch in ca 32cm, ein kleinerer mit Verfolger is mir noch ausgestiegen. Grundel ohne Ende. 
Hatte sehr viele seltsame Fehlbisse, die ich mir nicht erklären konnte. Irgendwann blieb dann doch einer hängen, der alte Pflanzenfresser


----------



## MZ-Wobbler (19. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder am Rhein gewesen und nach 10 min diese schöne Rapfen Dame geschnappt (70 cm).


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


















Der Barsch hatte 35. Die Hechte 60,75 und 90 cm. Kann ja nur noch grösser werden .


----------



## chrix (20. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns beist es nun auch wieder besser.
Hier mal 2 von dieser Woche. Der erste mit 42cm der zweite mit 44cm.


----------



## warenandi (20. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal mein Ergebnis nach 1Stunde Barsche zuppeln.
Nummer 1 mit 26cm
Nummer 2 mit 30cm
Nummer 3 mit 33cm
Nummer 4 mit 40cm
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Hetzi (21. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich denk ich mal dran [emoji5]️ beim Feedern nen köfi dran gehabt und der "Kleine" meinte er will ihn [emoji23][emoji23]





Die 48cm durften nach kurzem Fototermin wieder in sein Element [emoji5]️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## airex (22. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Petri Allen Erfolgreichen.
@Chrix und @Hetzi-geile Barsche !!

Hier mal unsere Ausbeute von Sonntag.

Endlich Zielfisch :vik: keine Riesen-aber direkt 2 hintereinander: Zander Nr.1 gelandet, Fotoshooting und zurück ins Wasser, Köder Richtung Wasser gefeuert und noch in der Absinkphase -TOK ! Zander Nr.2 man hab ich mich gefreut:q:q:q 
Als Beifang hatten wir einen herrlich gezeichneten Hecht, Rapfen und Barsch


----------



## vermesser (22. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern noch ne Stunde mit´n Kumpel mit, der grade seine Karpfenstelle füttert. Den gab es dabei.


----------



## Tino34 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Fang Matthias, #6

aber kauf dir doch endlich mal ne Kamera die anständige Bilder hinbringt!!! :q


----------



## captn-ahab (22. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang Matthias, #6
> 
> aber kauf dir doch endlich mal ne Kamera die anständige Bilder hinbringt!!! :q




Ich mag die Nebel-Fotos


----------



## Bela B. (22. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Auch ich war wieder mit dem Belly Boat unterwegs und konnte ein paar schöne Barsche landen.
Selbstverständlich durften die Moppels alle wieder schwimmen.#6

Sorry,Bild 3 ist ein Selfie

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## pike-81 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Petri Heil den Fängern!
Auf was stehen denn Eure Dickbarsche so?
Aktuell läuft auch ein Thread zu dem Thema. 
Bin heiß auf so ein Exemplar. 
Aber der Meterhecht 2015 steht auch noch aus...
Petri


----------



## Nico99 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da heute das Wetter einigermaßen stabil war, habe ich die Zeit genutzt und war wieder Spinnfischen. Es hatte auch nicht lange gedauert, bis ich mit einem knappen 60er und einem knappen 80er Hecht belohnt wurde!


----------



## Schugga (23. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Yes!
Heute gab es endlich den zweiten Zander meiner Anglerinnenkarriere :vik:
Und meinen ersten Zander im heimischen Gewässer :l (der davor kam ja aus der Elbe)

Der ganze Tag heute war total bescheiden....auf der Arbeit hat's mal echt keinen Spaß gemacht und eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht ans Wasser, sondern nur noch nach Hause auf die Couch...
Aber Boardie simken #h schrieb mich an, dass er dort ist und somit bin ich auch einfach noch hingefahren - zumindest mal eben zum Zugucken. Naja, dabei blieb es natürlich nicht  Regensachen  über meinen Hosenanzug an |rolleyes rein in die Gummistiefel  und los 

Nach ein paar GuFi-Versuchen hängte ich einfach einen kleinen Twistertail von TCHIBO (!) ans Vorfach und zog ihn langsam durchs Wasser - zwischendurch mal ein paar Umdrehungen schneller und nach dem dritten Wurf stieg der Zander ein:  51cm und exakt 1 kg :k

Der Gute endete dann zu Hause als feines Filet (ebenfalls mein erstes, selbst geschnittenes) #6

Und zu guter Letzt ist heute auch endlich die hier im Thread gewonnene Quantum-Rolle angekommen :vik: Danke nochmal @ Thomas (und natürlich auch @ Zebco)!

So war es jetzt hintenraus doch noch ein echt schöner Tag #h


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> So war es jetzt hintenraus doch noch ein echt schöner Tag #h



petri endlich mal ne Köder genommen der vernünftigen Fisch bringt :vik:

"Nimm mal 'nen 2er Mepps! solltest du ändern :q:q#h


----------



## phirania (23. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Yes!
> Heute gab es endlich den zweiten Zander meiner Anglerinnenkarriere :vik:
> Und meinen ersten Zander im heimischen Gewässer :l (der davor kam ja aus der Elbe)
> 
> ...



Na denn mal dickes Petri#6
Also nix mehr mit Fräulein Schneider.


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle - schöne Fische dabei!

Ich bin aktuell in Mallorca. Und natürlich habe ich 2 Reiseruten und ein bischen Zubehör dabei  War bereits letztes Jahr hier und hatte mit kleinen Spinnern und Naturködern ein paar kleine Schriftbarsche und Brassen gefangen.....macht Laune - aber ist nicht ganz so meins..

Ich habe hier im Forum mal quer gelesen und im Bereich der Europaangler viele Tipps von Spinnfischern bekommen. Denn ich wollte hier auch mal was anderes fangen und zwar auf Kunstköder!

Gestern hatte ich also mal nen Angeltag gemacht und auch gleich was gefangen. Gleich morgens an den Felsen vorm Hotel nen Hornhecht auf nen Stickbait erwischt.... leider im Maul *und *im Körper gehakt.....







*Und hier der Hornie auf Video:
*

http://www.vidup.de/v/8OGCS/

******************************************************************

Dann am selben Tag abends ne Hafenausfahrt angesteuert und dort etwas geangelt. Auf Wobbler gabs dann im letzten Licht noch 2 Fische (und ich grinse immernoch !!):

Barrakuda vor Mallorca!!!



























Muss sagen, die Barrakudas waren jetzt keine Riesen, aber haben ein Gebiss was jeden Hecht vor Neid erblassen lässt. Mein nagelneuer Wobbler sieht nach 2 Fischen aus, als hätte er x Jahre auf Hecht herhalten müssen!


----------



## Darket (23. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, die hätte ich in meinem Urlaub kürzlich auch gern gehabt#h


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Darket schrieb:


> Petri, die hätte ich in meinem Urlaub kürzlich auch gern gehabt#h



Danke #h

Die kleinen Barras waren jetzt keine großen Kämpfer... vergleichbar mit nem Hecht. Kurze Fluchten und sind eher schnell reif für die Landung.... dank der Zähne aber echt nur was für nen Kescher oder halt nen LipGrip und ner stützenden Hand.


----------



## nada1988 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend noch bisschen am Rhein gewesen und ein paar kleinere Rapfen & Barsche in einem Altarm verhaften können. Gegen 19 Uhr dann an die Mündung des Altarmes marschiert, da war richtig Aktivität im Wasser. Ein Freund bekam einen Biss auf Wobbler, aber nach ca. 2min Drill beschloss der Fisch, sich auf den Boden zu setzten. Von da an war es kein Drill mehr  Kurz darauf löste sich der Haken und das wars. Ich vermute es war ein großer Wels. 

Kurz darauf bekam ich einen starken Biss auf einen Illex Freddy 125, der Fisch machte ganz schön Druck an der 7-21g Molla. Es entpuppte sich als dicker Rapfen, der den 12,5cm Köder komplett inhaliert hatte. Nach schönem Drill konnte der Fisch gekeschert werden :vik: Habe ihn nicht gemessen, aber ich schätze runde 80cm. Durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen #6


----------



## Hechtbär (24. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen und Petri allen Fängern!!

War vorgestern bei mir los. Hab einen 75er Hecht erbeutet.
War beim Training für das Angeln gestern in HH.
Dort kommte ich mit Hilfe von 2 unglaublich netten Angelkollegen dann meinen ersten GuFi-Zander fangen!!!
Dieser hatte 52cm!!

Hamburg bei Nacht ist klasse!!! :m


----------



## Angler9999 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Yes!
> Heute gab es endlich den zweiten Zander meiner Anglerinnenkarriere :vik:
> 
> Nach ein paar GuFi-Versuchen hängte ich einfach einen kleinen Twistertail von TCHIBO (!) Der Gute endete dann zu Hause als feines Filet (ebenfalls mein erstes, selbst geschnittenes) #6
> ...





Petri, 

sehr schön. Sie sind also doch da draußen.... und Tschibo .. hattest du nicht deine ersten Erfolge auch damit?

das Filet sieht gut aus.#6


----------



## Schugga (24. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau, mein erster Hecht leztes Jahr war auch auf einen TCHIBO-Köder 
Der Vorteil ist wahrscheinlich, dass die Fische diese Köder nicht kennen, weil KEINER die Dinger benutzt |rolleyes

PETRI an alle anderen erfolgreichen Angler hier!!!
Und ein separates Petri an Hechtbär zu seinem ersten GuFi-Zander #h


----------



## Bela B. (24. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Bei mir ging es gestern wieder mit dem UL-Gerät auf Barsch.

Hier einmal ein Bild vom größten.

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (24. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri allen hier!
bei mir heut wieder viel Hecht…
zwei Ü90 auch dabei!
















einer schwimmt wieder, der andere ist zum essen geblieben…
LG aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern


----------



## Dermeineeine (24. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!

Wieder ein Wochenende in Holland gewesen. 
Die Fische waren sehr zickig. Samstags bei strahlendem Sonnenschein kein einziger Biss. Sonntag dann immerhin noch bisschen Fisch.

PS: erster Hecht überhaupt für meinen Bruder!. Bild 1.


----------



## motocross11 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! Bei mir gab es vorhin einen Zander in der Elbe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war auch mal wieder abends los und es war ein etwas kurioser Abend. 

Nachdem ich recht fix einen Hecht auf Effzett hatte, gestaltete sich die Jagd nach gutem Barschen doch etwas schwierig. Weder verrieten sie sich an der Oberfläche noch ließen sie sich von meinen geschätzten Spintails oder kleinen Gummis anlocken.

Also ich dann schon fast in der Dämmerung einen Popper aus reiner Verzweiflung anbastelte, hagelte es Biss auf Biss...natürlich viele Fehlbisse...aber einige blieben hängen, darunter sogar ein richtig fetter! 

Angeln is manchmal kurios.

Übrigens gingen die zweifellos vorhandenen Barsche auch weiterhin weder auf Gummi, noch Spinner etc..schnall ich nicht.


----------



## Ruti Island (25. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da hat sich was mit der Kamera getan [emoji6]
Petri!!!


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## captn-ahab (25. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine neue Kamera, eine sehr gute Investition!....sehr geiler Barsch!


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank.

Die Kamera ist das dritte Mal getauscht...die Investition schon ne Weile her  .


----------



## Angler9999 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur Kamera >). und @ all zu den Fischen


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder schöne Fische gelandet worden hier, dickes Petri den Fängern... #6

Bin gestern Abend nochmal kurzentschlossen für ne Stunde zur Elbe spinnfischen... Die Räuber sind immernoch sehr träge und kommen nicht so recht in fahrt... 
Im letzten Abendrot kam ein schöner Einschlag auf meinen Gummi, Anhieb, guter Wiederstand und zu meinem Erstauen kam dann eine Barbe hoch die sich meinen aktiv geführten Gummifisch einverleibt hatte... |kopfkrat das die ab und an auf Köfi gehen habe ich ja schon gehört aber beim Spinnfischen war mir neu... Egal, gefreut hat´s mich riesig... 

Tight Lines... #:


----------



## W-Lahn (25. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! Ich war Mittwoch nach der Arbeit noch für ein paar Stunden im Frankfurter Stadtgebiet unterwegs und konnte dabei diesen Zander verhaften..


----------



## Angler9999 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kormoran mal ganz nah. 
er hat ein paar kleine übrig gelassen...


----------



## Schugga (25. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Herbst kommt jetzt langsam in Schwung, was?

PETRI, EUch Jüngern #h

Auch bei mir scheint der Knoten geplatzt zu sein :vik:

Heute Morgen gab es erneut einen 52er Zander für mich (der hat den GuFi komplett weggezimmert |bigeyes) und heute Abend noch einen super schönen 28er Barsch - auch auf GuFi :k
So langsam hab ich jetzt auch mal Spaß MIT Gummi |rolleyes


----------



## Angler9999 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, mit Gummi ist doch auch was schönes.....#6#6#6


----------



## hans21 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen bin ich so richtig früh an den Rhein. 
Auf Wobbler lief nix, auf Gummi lief nix, 2 kleine Zander auf FZ Spinner. 
Immerhin.


----------



## Guinst (26. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern habe ich es mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Es haben zwar 'nur' kleinere Barsche gebissen, aber es war schön, mal wieder am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## motocross11 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch Allen. Ich war unter Mittag an meinem Lieblings See, nach dem 4. Wurf hatte ich einen komischen Wiederstand. Wird wohl Kraut sein dachte ich mir, kurz die Rute geschüttelt und auf einmal setzte sich das Kraut in Bewegung. Nach kurzem harten Drill konnte ich die Dame landen. 101 cm hatte die Gute. Meine erster Meter dieses Jahr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico99 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die erfolgreichen! Sehr schöne Fische dabei. 

Ich war heute auch los, ich hatte drei Hecht-Nachläufer und zwei Hecht sind mir im Drill abgefallen. 
Trotzdem konnte ich noch einen fangen, auch wenn dies keine gute Quote ist, bei den ganzen Kontakten...|uhoh:





Neben den Hechten waren auch die Barsche aktiv! 
So gelang es mir ca. 10 Barsche zu fangen, wovon einer etwas besser war.





Nach mehreren kleinen Barschen ging auch noch dieser ans Band, welcher mir seinen "kleinen Bruder" auf die Hände gespuckt hatte!





Gruß Nico


----------



## captn-ahab (26. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute bei genialem Wetter nachm Arbeitseinsatz des Vereins am See  noch ein paar Wüfe machen können und zack!!
Auf einen Topwater Production gingen gleich 2 gute Barsche, 35 und 31cm....so etwas gelingt nicht alle Tage, geile Sache.
Vielen Dank an Snakefreak und Piranha!!


----------



## Trollwut (26. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim spinnen bei mir ein 80er hecht und n rund 40er zander.
Sitzen noch über Nacht auf Waller. Der "kleine" Köfi mit rund 25cm hat wieder zugeschlagen. 93cm





Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schugga (27. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Heute bei genialem Wetter nachm Arbeitseinsatz des Vereins am See  noch ein paar Wüfe machen können und zack!!
> Auf einen Topwater Production gingen gleich 2 gute Barsche, 35 und 31cm....so etwas gelingt nicht alle Tage, geile Sache.
> Vielen Dank an Snakefreak und Piranha!!



DAS ist wirklich mal super!
PETRI!!

Ich frage mich allerdings: wie hast Du das Foto gemacht?


----------



## captn-ahab (27. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dss sind dir Hände des ehrwürdigen "snakefreak" der auch hier unterwegs ist. Passt zu diesem fang....unser kescher lag 10 Meter weiter


----------



## Schugga (27. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist Gesetz!
Der Kescher liegt IMMER weit weg, wenn man was Besseres dran hat! :-D


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Trollwut, heftiger Fisch - besser gehts nicht! Petri dazu an deinen Kumpel. Und das Foto dazu ist auch noch gut geworden.


----------



## nada1988 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen vor der Arbeit mit nem guten Freund noch 2 Stündchen am Vater Rhein gewesen, an meinem Lieblingsspot war die letzten Tage gut Aktivität. So auch diesmal 

89cm, gefangen auf SPRO ASP Jig-Spinner (weiß) in 21 Gramm, Palms Molla 7-21g + Abu Revo MGX +5kg Stroft GTPR - war eigentlich auf Rapfen und Barsch aus.

Ist einmal in voller Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen und hat auch sonst echt überraschend gut Dampf gemacht! Top Kondition, so kann der Herbst anfangen :vik:

Dazu gab es noch 'ne Handvoll Barsche.

Durften natürlich alle wieder schwimmen.


----------



## hechtomat77 (27. September 2015)

Petri nada1988. Sportlich schlank dein Hecht.
Und natürlich Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger.

Bei mir gabs heute nen 86iger. Der war richtig fett


----------



## nada1988 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ebenfalls Petri

Ja, die Hechte in der letzten Zeit waren alle noch gertenschlank. Wird sich in den nächsten Wochen wohl ändern :m

Kumpel hat heute morgen noch einen 68er gefangen, der war richtig golden |bigeyes Ich frag ihn mal ob ich es hier reinstellen darf


----------



## Trollwut (27. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

AAAAAALTER - verkehrte Welt.
Gestern den Monsterzander beim Walleransitz, heute mim Kollegen zum Zanderspinnen gegangen.
Und ratet mal...

Und das auf was für ne Ausrüstung.
Zwar wieder nicht ich, aber ich freu mich dickstens!





Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minddrill (27. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow toller Walli 

Hatte einen geilen Tag am Rhein. 
Zwar nur einen gerade maßigen Zander und eine kleine Nase, aber die Sonne schien, die Stimmung war super, der Abend wunderschön und der Mondaufgang... WOW


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen, dem Meter, Monster und der Doublette. Klasse Fänge 

---------

Nachdem es bei mir die letzten Tage und Wochen ruhiger und schwieriger  geworden ist, konnte ich jetzt endlich wieder einen ordentlichen Fisch  landen und dabei den PB etwas hoch schrauben.


----------



## AFE (28. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






60er Zander aus dem Peenestrom. Dazu ein 70er Hecht als Beifang und diverse ü30 Barsche. So macht das Spass.


----------



## RayZero (28. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Super Barsch Bieber und kass, dass der Waller mit dem Gerät gelandet wurde :m


----------



## vermesser (28. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alle Achtung, schöne Fische kamen raus. Petri!

Ich war nicht los und habe nix zu melden  .


----------



## warenandi (28. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin.
Nachdem der Mond heute so schön rot war, bin ich doch mal glatt an meinen freien Tag heute los.
Und, nicht nur der Mond war schön, sondern auch dieser 39er Barsch. :vik:


----------



## TropicOrange (28. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Nachmittag fielen die zwei Knaben auf Tauwurm rein. Keine Riesen, aber bei dem Ostwind bin ich froh, überhaupt was fischiges zu Gesicht bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Angler9999 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, echt der Hammer


----------



## Trollwut (28. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 kleine Zander heute bei mir



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KleinerWaller (28. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hoffentlich darf ich auch bald wieder was zeigen hier 

Allen Fängern auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri Heil! 

@Trollwut echt Klasse Wels! Wie groß war der denn (hoffe habe es nicht über lesen) Petri dazu!

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Pipo_ (29. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor ein paar schöne Spätsommerkarpfen und Schleien zu posten, es kam aber dann etwas anders.

Selbsthakmontage mit Futterkorb, 4er Karpfenhaken mit Mais/Made in der Mitte des Sees versenkt, warten auf den Bissanzeiger.

Der meldet sich auch, doch irgendwas ist komisch, entweder ist das eine kleine Schleie oder ein etwas besseres Rotauge denk ich mir. Beides falsch, es ist eine Forelle.

Im August gab es etwas Forellenbesatz, der ist aber meistens nach 1-2 Wochen schon wieder rausgefischt, die letzten 2 Versuche auf Forellen brauchten nur KöFis.

Blöderweise war es die letzte Forelle, die ich diesen Monat fangen durfte.


----------



## Dominik.L (29. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, mein angelurlaub in rumänien gestaltet sich mit 45kmh wind etwas schwierig und ich konnte den ersten tag nur eine stunde aufs wasser. aber ein kleiner zander war drin. morgen soll es besser werden, dann kann ich hoffentlich bessere fische posten.


----------



## Trollwut (29. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Feederbeifang



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (30. September 2015)

So wie die Granate auf den Zopf geschossen ist, kann ich ihn ruhig bei den Raubfischen posten. 
Ein massiver Fisch mit 51cm


----------



## Torkel (30. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der sieht mal richtig böse aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seele oder der Fisch?
Glückwunsch Seele!!


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ihr habt schöne Gewässer mit echt schönen Fischen#6 
Petri


----------



## captn-ahab (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wäre nett wenn einige mal drauf achten würden an welche Bildhoster sie sich hier wenden.
Hab echt keinen Bock mehr die Bilder anzuklicken.


----------



## warenandi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich denke mal mit was man hier Bilder einstellt ist doch völlig egal und hat mit diesem Thread hier überhaupt nichts zu tun. -offtopic-
Außerdem zwingt dich ja auch niemand die Bilder anzuschauen.#d


----------



## captn-ahab (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Außerdem zwingt dich ja auch niemand die Bilder anzuschauen.#d




Du hast den Sinn und Zweck des Threads verstanden #q


----------



## Fr33 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Du hast den Sinn und Zweck des Threads verstanden #q






Jetzt bleib mal auf dem Teppich  Die Bilder werden ja als Vorschau gezeigt... und danach kannst du entscheiden ob du sie dir anschauen willst (in Groß) oder eben nicht...


Warum muss man da immer nen Staatsakt drauß machen....


----------



## captn-ahab (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich mache da keinen Staatsakt draus. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Hoster nerven.
Die Bilder-Sinn des Threads- gucke ich mir gerne an. Wenn ich dann das 7 Pixel Bild anklicke und dann erstmal "angesprungen" werde von blinkenden Bannern und einem nervigen Pop-Up einer halbseidenen Host-Site......ja, dann darf ich denke ich schon sagen, dass mich das nervt.
Es gibt doch wriklich genug seriöse Anbieter (pssst, alleine auf der letzten Seite 2 Alternativen).


----------



## Norbi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute bleibt ruhig,ist zwar nervig wenn sich einige popups auftun,da sollte sich der User tatsächlich mal Gedanken machen,schön ist was anderes.


----------



## Tobi92 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Traumfisch Seele und richtig geiles Foto [emoji106]


----------



## nakedchef (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seele, Petri heil, tooler Fisch... sieht aber schon ein bisschen gespenstisch aus..


----------



## x-cite (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle 

So 1. Oktober, 1. Wurf, 1. Barsch    





Wünsche euch allen viel viel petri für den schönen Oktober.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ich mache da keinen Staatsakt draus. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Hoster nerven.
> Die Bilder-Sinn des Threads- gucke ich mir gerne an. Wenn ich dann das 7 Pixel Bild anklicke und dann erstmal "angesprungen" werde von blinkenden Bannern und einem nervigen Pop-Up einer halbseidenen Host-Site......ja, dann darf ich denke ich schon sagen, dass mich das nervt.
> Es gibt doch wriklich genug seriöse Anbieter (pssst, alleine auf der letzten Seite 2 Alternativen).


Hi,

schon mal was von Adblock oder ähnlichen Programmen gehört?Sowas Ist eigentlich standart.Dann hast du solche Probleme auch nicht.

Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich musste heute trotz eigentlich mangelnder Zeit einfach los. Strahlender Sonnenschein, kein Wind, wie Sommer. 
Außerdem habe ich eine neue Rute, die musste ja sehr dringend mal ans Wasser. Leider wird es ja schon so früh dunkel, dass nur noch ca. 1,5 Stunden zum Angeln blieben. 
Aber es lief gut und die Abu Fantasista Nano ist damit auch eingefischt  . Geile Rute, also wer bei dem Schnäppchen auch noch zuschlagen will, macht nix verkehrt. Ich mag sie jetzt schon.

Ausgerechnet das letzte Foto von dem gewaltigen Barsch (der wohl diesmal Ü40 war und ein Kreuz wie ein Satzkarpfen hatte) ist natürlich nicht richtig was geworden :c .

Köder waren diesmal Mepps und Effzett, Gummis und Spintails waren heute nicht angesagt.


----------



## Nico99 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem mein Vater heute mit einem Hecht vorgelegt hatte, konnte ich mich in der Dämmerung auch noch entschneidern.









Gruß Nico


----------



## motocross11 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heut Nachmittag für 10min an nem kleine Flüsschen und hab unter ner Brücke paar Würfe gemacht. 2 Schöne Barsche von 31 und 32 cm kamen dabei raus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​



















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner September: *
Tobi92

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## warenandi (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner. #6
Und dickes Petri an die Fänger.


----------



## Tobi92 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wohhooo 
Sau cool, vielen Dank


----------



## phirania (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Wohhooo
> Sau cool, vielen Dank



Glückwunsch...#6


----------



## motocross11 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schugga (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch, Tobi92


----------



## jvonzun (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei uns beisst es seit Wochen sensationell, so kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## Raubbrasse (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Den ersten großen vorm Kescher verloren aber nach 5 Minuten Nummer zwei  von 47cm eingelocht.Ich freue mich riesig für meinen neuen PB Barsch.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Nico99 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch @ Tobi92!


----------



## Daniel1983 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ein Tag.. einen Meter Hecht an der Vertikalrute vorm Kescher verloren! Dann ging es aber super weiter.


----------



## Nico99 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an die Fänger!
Ich war heute auch erfolgreich!
Obwohl die Bedingungen nicht besonders gut waren, konnte ich neben zwei Fehlbissen diese beiden Hechte landen.









Schönes Wochenende noch!

Gruß Nico


----------



## TooShort (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ich offiziell nich nicht darf, es aber in den Fingern juckt, bin ich mal an ne Teichanlage heute. Hab mal für ein gutes Abendessen gesorgt.






Die meisten auf 2er Mepps. Vereinzelt auch auf Chubby Minnow. Hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## chrix (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Fisch für den Oktober und gleich mein PB von 51 cm


----------



## Tobi92 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Leute 

Krass was da heute alles rausgekommen is

Petri den Fängern


----------



## motocross11 (3. Oktober 2015)

Petri allen Fängern. War Heut Mittag auf Hechtpirsch und konnte 2 Fische von 70 und 75cm landen. 2 Sind leider im Drill wieder ausgestiegen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Guinst (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich ... mein erster 'vernünftiger' Spree-Zander  ... 57cm ... freu!


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es gestern einen Kampfstarkenn 65 cm Rapfen am Vereinssee. Eigentlich hatte ich es auf den großen Hecht abgesehen den ich schon ein paar mal an der Oberfläche rauben gesehen habe. Also den Popper an Stahlvorfach gemacht und nach ein paar Würfen stieg dann der Rapfen von unten ein und versuchte mit einer Flucht ins Seerosenfeld zukommen. Die Bremse hat gehalten und nach ein paar Fluchtversuchen die ich kontern konnte hatte ich ihn an Land. Meine Frau hat sich gefreut das ich nach meiner Schneiderdurststrecke mal wieder einen Fisch mitgebracht habe. Ein sehr leckeres Filet mit Knoblauch und Zwiebeln gedünstet. Dazu gab es Kartoffelpüree und Blattspinat. 









gesendet via Handy


----------



## Teichbubi (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich Ferien, gleich mal ausgenutzt...


----------



## bream (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle fänger,

 war gestern auch seit langem wieder los. Fazit: unzählige fehlbisse, 1 verlorener hecht, 1 gelandeter hecht von stolzen 40cm D) und 3 schöne barsche von ca 25-30cm. seit 5 jahren an unserer vereinsstrecke die ersten barsche - und das mit stahlvorfach :O 

bilder folgen.


----------



## Guinst (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ChrisSiebenNeun: Wie ging es denn so mit den Gräten? Ähnlich wie Rotaugen oder schlimmer? Ich fange öfter mal einen Rapfen, hab mich aber noch nie getraut einen mitzunehmen.

Den Zander von heut morgen gab es gerade zum Mittagessen. Einfach mehliert mit Kartoffeln, Möhrchen und Senfsauce. Saulecker!

Die grossen Barsche die es hier immer mal wieder zu sehen gibt sind ja der Hammer. Ich kenne live nur bis 36 und der sah schon groß aus ...


----------



## hans21 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Nachmittag am Rhein gewesen um nach den Barschen zu schauen. Barsch war nix, ein einziger Biss in 2 Stunden gab diesen ca. 65er Rapfen. Der hatte sich leider und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes todesmutig den kleinen Wobbler bis zu den Kiemen reingezogen. Erstaunlicherweise in einer total ruhigen Buhnenecke am helllichten Tag.


----------



## motocross11 (4. Oktober 2015)

Petri an die Fänger, bei mir ging es wieder für 1 1/2 Stunden auf Hecht. Es gab 3 Kontakte, 1 konnte sich leider wieder los Schütteln. Die beider waren so Ende 60. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Guinst schrieb:


> @ChrisSiebenNeun: Wie ging es denn so mit den Gräten? Ähnlich wie Rotaugen oder schlimmer? Ich fange öfter mal einen Rapfen, hab mich aber noch nie getraut einen mitzunehmen.



Immer, wenn mich Leute nerven, von wegen sie wollen mal wieder einen Fisch, dann kriegen sie von mir nen Rapfen. Meistens wollen sie dann keinen mehr 
Ich sag mal, wenn man weiß wies geht oder Frikadellen macht, dann isses ok, aber mit geht normal keiner mit heim.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine ersten beiden nennenswerten in diesem Jahr. Wobei der Hecht heute der mein erster in diesem Jahr ist.:vik:


----------



## Raubbrasse (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute gab es wieder einen neuen PB für mich.Diesmal war es ein Rapfen von 75cm am UL-Gerät.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an alle die zugeschlagen haben! 
Besonders an chrix zum Traumbarsch und Raubbrasse zu dem geilen Rapfen #6 #6 #6


----------



## Nico99 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch wenn der Hecht ziemlich klein ist, bin ich trotzdem zufrieden dafür, dass ich nur ca. 30 min angeln war und ich es eigentlich auf Barsche abgesehen hatte.
Zum Glück habe ich beim Barsche angeln auch immer ein Stahlvorfach dran, denn sonst wäre dieser Hecht an dem Köder zu 100% verendet!





Gruß Nico


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Guinst schrieb:


> @ChrisSiebenNeun: Wie ging es denn so mit den Gräten? Ähnlich wie Rotaugen oder schlimmer? Ich fange öfter mal einen Rapfen, hab mich aber noch nie getraut einen mitzunehmen.



Moin Guinst, das mit den Gräten geht gut, ich fange am Rücken an mit dem filetieren und gehe dann runter auf den Bauchgräten entlang. Es bleiben keine nennenswerten Gräten im Fleisch und man hat die optimale Ausbeute an Filet. Mein Rapfen hatte 2,661 Kilo beim Fangen und ich habe 1,127 Kilo Filet raus bekommen. Ich sollte einen Fisch aber auch filetieren können als gelernter Koch :m


----------



## MZ-Wobbler (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe ebenfalls mein PB heute geknackt beim Rapfen!
 75cm, gefangen auf 7,5cm Stickbait 

 (Der Bursche hat mein Kescher geschrottet...!)


----------



## Der_rheinangler (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber schon vom Geschmack her, Gräten hin oder her, finde ich Rapfen seltsam. Habe letzt mal einen Sauer eingelegt. Das war dann ok. Meist flutschen die mir aber auch wieder ins Wasser. Habe die eh nur als Beifang am Rhein wenn ich mit kleinen Wobblern auf Barsch gehe. Das mach dann aber Spaß mit dem leichten Barsch Gerät. Letztens hatte ich sogar einen auf Carolina Rig.


----------



## Matthias_R (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal was anderes, und für mich auch PB.
Heute beim Gufieren,  hat sich doch eine 40+ Quappe an den Gummi verirrt. War sogar noch halbwegs hell draußen. Sicher kein Riese, aba schmecken soll´n se ja.
Gibt´s dann morgen abend, mit Knobibaguette und Salat. 
(Barsch gab´s auch, wie man erkennen kann)
Sorry für die ungterirdische Fotoqualität

Ach ja, die hatte vorher nen Kaulbarsch gefuttert. Falls das für weitergehende Überlegungen interessant sein sollte.....


----------



## vermesser (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Ich war am Wochenende auch mal wieder mehr oder weniger ausführlich los, aber der Reihe nach:

Tag 1: Aufgrund eines Familienbesuchs bot sich mir die Gelegenheit, das erste Mal wirklich an der Elbe zu fischen. Gewässerkenntnis ist nicht vorhanden, aber das anglerische Allgemeinwissen sprach für Zander und Rapfen mit Gummi oder halt entsprechenden Wobblern. Also eine entsprechende Box gepackt, die Yasei Aspius eingepackt, Wathose zur Sicherheit auch...und los ging es frohgemut. 
Ein erster Blick über den Deich verhieß einen subjektiv guten Wasserstand...also los.

Die erste Buhne wurde klassisch mit der Faulenzermethode und Gummi entlang der Stromkante stromab auf Zander befischt...und schon sank die Laune...drei Würfe, Abriss. Neu montiert...weitere Abrisse. So langsam war ich mir sicher, dass das nicht meine bevorzugte Methode wird. Aber man ist ja experimentierfreudig, also auf die Prallseite der Buhne gewechselt...und hier lief es deutlich besser...besserer Kontakt mit leichteren Köpfen, vorerst kein Abriss mehr...und nach 10 Minuten der erste Biss...kräftiger Widerstand, kein Kopfnicken- Hecht? Nö. Vorm Kescher tauchte ein kräftiger Rapfen auf. Leider rutsche in dem Moment der Stein unter mir weg, so dass ich denn erstmal auf´m Hintern lag. Aber den Rapfen hab ich dann im zweiten Anlauf doch noch in den Kescher bekommen.

So wanderte ich denn von Buhne zu Buhne, kassierte noch einen Fehlbiss, ein Rapfen stieg einen Meter vorm Kescher aus...als optimal stellte sich entgegen jeder Lehrbuchmethode aggressives Faulenzen mit dem Strom heraus. 
Insgesamt also ein versönliches Ende für einen materialintensiven Angeltag...die Elbe ist ein Monster, aber ich komme wieder.

Tag 2: Aufgrund der noch immer sommerlichen Temperaturen und vorheriger guter Barschfänge war eine Tour mit einem Kumpel auf "seinen" See geplant. Leider waren die Bedingungen zu gut...kein bißchen Wind, pralle Sonne, wir waren auch nicht grade früh gestartet...aber der Fokus lag auch gar nicht so sehr auf dem Angeln, wir hatten uns lange nicht gesehen, so trieben wir also mit Bierchen über den See...hier ein paar Würfe, da ein paar...letztlich reichte es bei mir nach gut zwei Stunden für einen kleinen Hecht auf Effzett und einen Barsch auf kleinen Gummi, bei ihm leider für nichts.

Nachmittags noch Pilze suchen mit meiner Freundin...hierbei gab´s auch kapitale Exemplare  .

Insgesamt ein wunderschönes, spätsommerliches Wochenende mit einigen Erfolgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von Fischen über Freundin bis Pilze - das haste ja quer durch Fauna und Flora gejagt ;-))

Tolle Schilderung, danke.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!


Ich war gestern am Rhein. Fragt nicht was das für ne Totour war. Sind von Dreieich bis nach Geisenheim gefahren (was rund 65km einfache Strecke ist). Dort angekommen ist erstmal die Zufährt zu einigen Buhnen komplett wegen Straßenarbeiten gesperrt gewesen! *F**K!!!*. Okey, stück weiter gabs noch ein Buhnenfeld. Das erwies sich aber als sehr flach iund in der Mitte der Felder stand das kraut bis zu Oberfläche... 


Eig war etwas Zanderzuppeln gedacht... aber es wurde immer klarer sonniger. Also alles andere als optimal. Lief eig gar nix. Ich schleppe immer 2 Ruten mit. Eine Jigge und dann noch was feineres was zum Barsch und Rapfenangeln taugen sollte. Diesmal ne Skeletor II mit einem WG von 4-24Gr. Für den Rhein mir eig. zu weich von der Aktion her....


Dummerweise habe ich letzten Sonntag auf dem Boot meine 2 teilige MXH MagBass in eine 3 Teilige verwandelt.. also musste halt die olle Skelli hier halten.


Wie gesagt, auf Gummi tag sich gar nix. 2 Abrisse gabs noch und auch der Wechsel auf nen großen Weidenblattspinner (könnten ja Barsche, Hechte und Rapfen in den Buhnen stehen) brachte gar nix. Inzwischen war es sommerlich warm, etwas windig und wir hatten strahlend blauen Himmel. Alles andere als optimal zum Raubfischangeln...


Aus dem Augenwinkel heraus konnte ich sehen, dass an der Kante wo das kraut Stand 3-4 kleine Fische weg sprangen. Darauf hin die kleine Skelletor geschnappt.... nen 7cm Jaxon Popper (Empfehlung von Tommi) montiert und über die Kante zum Kraut geschmissen. Beim 3 Anzupfen wurde der Popper hart attakiert. Der Fisch kam von unten und hat sich + Popper aus dem Wasser geschleudert. Am feinen Gerät nen schönen Drill geliefert und dann lag ein dicker Rapfen vor mir 









(muss demnächst mal ne Tüte etc. mitnehmen, dass ich den Fisch nicht mehr auf Steine legen muss....hab ich in dem Moment - die Zange war noch schön in der Tasche.. nicht drann gedacht).


----------



## ODS-homer (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

seit drei monaten habe ich nen neuen job - ein tolles projekt zur inklusion behinderter menschen #6. 
läuft gut an, fordert mich aber zu 110% |uhoh:. 
seit drei monaten komm ich kaum noch ans wasser :c.

heute nachmittag hatte ich dann doch mal ein paar stunden freizeit - schnell den seesack gepackt, aufs mopped gehüpft und an den vereinsteich gefahren.
estmal ein bisserl gejerkt, war mir aber zu nervig - ständig hänger, das letzte hochwasser hat jede menge holz und dreck in den teich gespült #t.
also lieber die posenrute zusammengebastelt - schweres gerät, WG150g, 20er geflecht, langes selfmade-stahlvorfach mit gamakatsu-drilling, daran ein rotauge um die 20cm.

ausgeworfen, rute abgelegt, das handy piept - dienstliche SMS, nee, die kann bis morgen warten... blick zurück zur pose, ooops, die wandert.
anhieb, abzug, sprung - wow, cool, dicker hecht.
dann ein eiertanz von drill - dreimal vermeintlich plattgedrillt, dreimal vorm kescher mächtig durchgestartet, jeweils direkt am ufer lang durchs treib- und totholz, da war ich froh über die derbe montage.
schließlich konnte ich die dame dann doch anlanden, 4cm am meter vorbei, gut 10 pfund, PB:vik:.










der angeltag war verdammt kurz, hat mich aber für die vielen versäumten entschädigt:l:l


----------



## Daniel1983 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir geht es absolut Klasse weiter Vertikal! Hier paar Bilder von heute morgen!






















Gruss und stramme Leinen


----------



## Dominik.L (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ein paar Fische waren es dann doch noch, nach einem sehr windigem und schweren Start in meinem Angelurlaub!


----------



## dake84 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich diese Jahr noch keinen Hecht landen konnte und insgesamt 7 kurz vor dem Kescher verloren habe konnte ich am Samstag meinen neuen PB knacken. :vik: 94cm und 11-12 Pfund.
Hoffentlich bleibst so und ich verliere vor dem nächsten nicht wieder 7 stück vorm Kescher :/


----------



## warenandi (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann mal dickes Petri an die Fänger.
Ich warte immer noch auf meinen ersten Zander.|uhoh:
Die wollen bei mir irgendwie nicht.
War aber heute auch nochmal los. Bilder mach ich gleich noch fertig#6


----------



## warenandi (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, heute an mein freien Tag trotzdem früh raus und ans Wasser mit mein Belly.
Das war so gegen 7:00Uhr.
Habe einiges ausprobiert. So richtig wollten sie nicht an meinen HotSpots. Dann hab ich mich für einen knalligen entschieden. BellyDog "Fire Tiger"
Der erste Wurf hat mich denn endlich entschneidert.
Alles kleine Schniepel heute gewesen. Ich komme dieses Jahr nicht über die 60cm hinweg.  Aber einen 58er hab ich dann doch mitgenommen. Die Frau wollte mal wieder Hecht essen.
Dann bin ich zu einen anderen Gewässer gefahren. Keine 5 Minuten vom ersten entfernt.
Da hab ich dann meinen Erfolgsspinner von Zebco rangemacht.
Enttäuscht hat er mich mal wieder nicht.
Konnte zum dritten mal dieses Jahr meine PB verbessern.
Stattliche 45cm hat die Kirsche gehabt. :vik:
Und ein richtig schön Goldgelbener? Barsch wollte auch noch vor die Linse.
Barsche machen soviel Spaß!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neur PB :vik: 126 cm


----------



## pike-81 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
War heute mal kurz an der Elbe. 
Der Herbst scheint den Zandern zu schmecken. 
Weil alle gufieren, habe ich mal den ASP-Spinner von Spro gefaulenzt. 
Tolle Fänge! Besonders die Mutti von Tommi. 
Petri


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische. Petri und Glückwunsch. da kann ich nur Abstinken mit meinem Ersten in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Neur PB :vik: 126 cm


ein Traum!
dolles Petri und schöne Träume!


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi.
Was ein Krokodil. Hammer.


----------



## Chr1ng (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ein geiler Fisch, Tommi |bigeyes Petri!!


----------



## Promachos (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Tommi!#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Neur PB :vik: 126 cm



Wieder ein Hecht, der so breit ist wie das Boot.
Petri zum Ungetüm.


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da könnte man ein schönes Filmzitat bringen: "Wir brauchen ein größeres Boot! " 

Petri zum Krokodil!


----------



## RayZero (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi - was für ein Prachtexemplar. Der könnte einem ja den Kopf abbeißen


----------



## warenandi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin.
Nachdem ich gestern ja miene PB in Sachen Barsch verbessert hatte auf 45cm, sollte es heute nun gar nicht mehr aktuell sein.
Wieder eine neue PB. Die Vierte dieses Jahr.
Und endlich habe ich es geschafft!
Ich habe endlich den halben Meter geknackt!:vik:
Neue PB: 52,5cm :vik::vik::vik:
Gewicht: 1994 gramm
Ick freu mir riesig wie ein Stier oder so |kopfkrat


----------



## RayZero (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

warenandi #r#r#r#r#r#r#r#r#r#r

ist ja unfassbar! Petri zum Ausnahme-Moppel!!!

Kann man dich mal für ein Guiding buchen?


----------



## captn-ahab (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.....was für eine Kirsche!!


----------



## Don-Machmut (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Und endlich habe ich es geschafft!
> Ich habe endlich den halben Meter geknackt!:vik:
> Neue PB: 52,5cm :vik::vik::vik:
> kopfkrat



naj täuscht das oder fehlen vorne am band nicht drei Zentimeter zu deinen 52cm barsch #h#h|bigeyes|bigeyes

trotzdem schöner Moppel barsch


----------



## warenandi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ist alles korrekt gemessen. Bescheixxen hab Ich nicht nötig.


----------



## Kotzi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bauchwölbung entspricht nicht der Länge^^
Schöner Fisch, aber akkurat gemessen auf einem Brett oder mit Maßband unter dem Fisch vielleicht dann doch 2-3 Zentimeter kürzer.
Jedoch Petri, so einen schönen Barsch fängt man nicht jedes Jahr.


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Andi. Super Fisch.
Hoffe die Nummer dieses Jahr auch noch knacken zu können.


----------



## warenandi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@kotzi
Ganz sicher nicht 2-3cm kürzer... 
Aber einen Versuch war es ja wert.

Aber, da ich mir schon fast gedacht habe das es zu solchen "Diskussionen" kommen könnte, habe ich doch noch glatt ein anderes Bild gemacht. :m


----------



## zandertex (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auf jeden fall ist es mal ein barsch.:q

fettes petri!#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute....  hinterfragen ist erlaubt und nicht selten auch angebracht. 
Aber mehr bitte nicht! 

Sonst hat bald keiner mehr Bock hier noch Fangfotos reinzustellen.


----------



## warenandi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Leute....  hinterfragen ist erlaubt und nicht selten auch angebracht.
> Aber mehr bitte nicht!
> 
> Sonst hat bald keiner mehr Bock hier noch Fangfotos reinzustellen.



:m:m:m


----------



## Kaka (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sowas von bummsegal ob 45, 48 oder 55 cm. Richtig geiler Fisch!

Petri dazu! #6


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri an Tommi zur Kirsche und an Warenandi zum Moppel (mach nächstes mal Bilder ohne Messdings) und natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Als ob die einzelnen Millimeter nicht Schnuppe wären...|rolleyes
Der Bursche ist einfach nur geil #6#6#6

Ganz dickes Petri dazu

und natürlich auch an Tommi für die Bootsgranate!!!


----------



## vermesser (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh Mann, was ist denn hier schon wieder los!!

Also Petri an Tommi zu dem gewaltigen Hecht!! Richtig geil.

Und ein genauso kräftiges Petri Heil an warenandi zu dem gewaltigen Barsch.

Ich war heute auf einer meiner letzten Feierabendtouren auch auf der Jagd nach ähnlichen Barschkalibern. Leider war das nicht sooooooo erfolgreich. Es gab einen Hecht mit knapp der Länge dieses Barsches, einen kleinen Barsch... und einen weiteren Hecht um die 50 der beim Versuch eine Handlandung zu üben vom Haken entkam.

Wobei sich mir da mal wieder eine Frage stellt: Warum tut man sich das an?? Der Fisch hält nicht still, wenn man Pech hat, rammt man sich ich ich heute den Haken in die Pfoten...keschern ist doch soooooooviel einfacher!! Was spricht wirklich sachlich für das Theater nach dem Fisch zu grabbeln? Außer dass es wohl modern is und cool aussieht!?

Ich lass das jedenfalls zukünftig! Keschern is sicherer und schonender meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## vermesser (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Irgendwie fehlen die Bilder |kopfkrat #c ?


----------



## Sea-Trout (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Aber, da ich mir schon fast gedacht habe das es zu solchen "Diskussionen" kommen könnte, habe ich doch noch glatt ein anderes Bild gemacht. :m


Petri geiler Barsch#6.Auch wenn manche nun meckern werden.Aber das Foto ist auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.Zuerst hatte er wegen dem nicht gemessenem Bauchumfang keine 52,5cm und nun kommt wieder ein Foto ohne Bauchumfang gemessen wo er trotzdem um die 52cm hat.Nur sieht man dort nicht wo der Anfang vom Maßband angelegt ist.Vorher stand es mehrere Centimeter über bei einer Messung ohne Bauchumfang und das Maß war quasi gleich passt doch nicht so ganz wenn du ehrlich bist.Ist doch egal bleibt trotzdem ein Ausnahmefisch ob nun über 50cm oder nicht aber wenn schon ein Maß angeben dann richtig gemessen.


Auch Tommi ein dickes petri zu dem Hecht echt ein hammer Tier|bigeyes.

Mfg Sea-Trout


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wobei sich mir da mal wieder eine Frage stellt: Warum tut man sich das an?? Der Fisch hält nicht still, wenn man Pech hat, rammt man sich ich ich heute den Haken in die Pfoten...keschern ist doch soooooooviel einfacher!! Was spricht wirklich sachlich für das Theater nach dem Fisch zu grabbeln? Außer dass es wohl modern is und cool aussieht!?
> 
> Ich lass das jedenfalls zukünftig! Keschern is sicherer und schonender meiner Meinung nach.



Wenn dein Kescher beispielsweise weit weg liegt oder der Fisch nicht in den Kescher passt. Ich hab wenn ich gezielt auf Barsche gehe einen Watkescher dabei, weil der einfach handlicher ist. Hechte und Rapfen bis rund 60, 65 verschwinden darin, größere Fische muss ich mit der Hand landen. Je größer der Fisch aber, desto einfacher geht auch die Handlandung.
Kleine würd ich aber statt in die Kiemen zu greifen auch immer im Nacken packen.


----------



## warenandi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#d#d#d
Schade, schade. Mehr kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen!


----------



## zanderzone (7. Oktober 2015)

Zerfleischen ist scheixxe, aber wenn man hier schon nen Barsch über 50 präsentieren will, dann sollte man richtig messen.. Und das ist hier leider nicht passiert. Trotzdem dickes Petri zum Dickbarsch!!

Aber vor allem geht das Petri an Tommy!! Geile Mopete!!! Respekt!!


----------



## warenandi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles klar. Freue mich trotzdem über meinen 50+


----------



## Kaka (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Alles klar,damit ihr dann morgen alle ruhig schlafen könnt werde ich ihn nochmal aus der Gefriertruhe nehmen und extra für die ganzen Zweifler ein extra Foto machen. Bitte mir mitteilen wie ihr es gerne haben wollt!



So ein Quatsch. Lass dich doch nicht ärgern und freu dich über deinen Ausnahmefisch!


----------



## warenandi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das hat ja mit Ärgern nichts zu tun. Ich freue mich noch immer wie Bolle.
Lasse mir nur ungern was unterstellen. Und um das klar zu stellen mache ich eben ein neues Bild. Kostet mich bloß ein lächeln... :q


----------



## Kaka (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ok, mache es wie du willst 

Mir wäre es zu doof. Wobei ich jetzt auch kein großartiger PB Angler bin. Ist mir aber auch egal wie groß der Fisch ist. Als fast ausschließlicher Bachangler (Forelle, Aitel) und gelegentlich Barsch, hat man eh nicht so viel mit Riesenfischen zu tun |supergri


----------



## mathei (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hinterlasse mal ein Petri zum Moppel, so wie es sich gehört und allen anderen tollen Fischen hier.


----------



## captn-ahab (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lass es bleiben andi, egal wie....es wird dich nur nerven.
Olivenöl und Dill dran und Genießen.


----------



## warenandi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Lass es bleiben andi, egal wie....es wird dich nur nerven.
> Olivenöl und Dill dran und Genießen.



Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Ist das noch normal??? |kopfkrat


----------



## warenandi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ichbinhier schrieb:


> eigentlich ist das nicht normal. dieses verhalten wird aber immer normaler. eigene erfolge feiern wie wunder, die erfolge anderer jedoch mies reden. muss wohl so sein...
> 
> toller fang warenandi!



Scheint wohl so. |bigeyes


----------



## Matthias_R (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, und juten Hunger!
Man darf sich auch am Erfolg anderer mitfreuen.


----------



## RayZero (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit, fast eine Unverschämtheit das sich hier manche über ein paar Millimeter auslassen! #d
Gönnt dem Fänger doch den tollen Fisch |wavey:

Was haben wir daraus gelernt? In Zukunft ohne Maßband posten, dann gibt es auch keine Hater mehr :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit, fast eine Unverschämtheit das sich hier manche über ein paar Millimeter auslassen! #d
> Gönnt dem Fänger doch den tollen Fisch |wavey:
> 
> Was haben wir daraus gelernt? In Zukunft ohne Maßband posten, dann gibt es auch keine Hater mehr :m


#6#6#6


----------



## Schugga (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> warenandi #r#r#r#r#r#r#r#r#r#r
> 
> ist ja unfassbar! Petri zum Ausnahme-Moppel!!!
> 
> Kann man dich mal für ein Guiding buchen?


 

Da wär ich dabei!!


PETRI, warenandi #6#6#6
So ein schöner Fisch :l


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit, fast eine Unverschämtheit das sich hier manche über ein paar Millimeter auslassen! #d


Dein Kommentar finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben, es hat sich niemand über ein "paar Millimeter ausgelassen" es wurde lediglich auf einen offensichtlichen Messfehler hingewiesen, jeweils mit angemessener Tonalität...


----------



## Don-Machmut (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@RayZero

Dich hat das AB. Forum aber auch gesucht und gefunden #6


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> es wurde lediglich auf einen offensichtlichen Messfehler hingewiesen, jeweils mit angemessener Tonalität...



Ob es einen Messfehler gab oder nicht, kann nur der Fänger beurteilen, das geben die Fotos einfach nicht her. Und da hier kein 20er Hecht zum Meter gemacht wurde, muss man sich echt fragen, ob manche Leute nichts Besseres zu tun haben.


----------



## warenandi (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie gesagt, ich freue mich über meinen Ü50-Barsch. Einen Messfehler gab es definitiv nicht!
Und jetzt mal langsam zurück an die Tagesordnung. Danke.


----------



## MarkusG80 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen, 

will mich hier mal mit meinem bisherigen PB Zander von 72cm einbringen. 

Gefangen am Rhein auf nen Wobbler









Grüße,
Markus


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Warenandi

Petri zum echt schönen Erfolgsfisch. Da bekommt bei dir das oft genannte Wort "verhaftet" eine klasse assoziierte Bedeutung.


----------



## warenandi (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri. #6
Ich warte immer noch auf meinen ersten Zander überhaupt.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben, es hat sich niemand über ein "paar Millimeter ausgelassen" es wurde lediglich auf einen offensichtlichen Messfehler hingewiesen, jeweils mit angemessener Tonalität...



Sehe ich genau so. Klar war das ein toller Fisch - das steht außer jeglicher Frage, aber wer dann mit stolzer Brust die 53cm verkündet und "selber" solche eindeutigen falschen Messbilder dazu gibt, darf sich nicht über das Feedback wundern.

Wie dem auch sein, geiler Fisch! Petri dazu und halt beim nxt mal einfach das Maßband anders anlegen, wenn man schon die cm darstellen will.


----------



## warenandi (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> @Warenandi
> 
> Petri zum echt schönen Erfolgsfisch. Da bekommt bei dir das oft genannte Wort "verhaftet" eine klasse assoziierte Bedeutung.



:m
Da hast recht. :q


----------



## warenandi (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so. Klar war das ein toller Fisch - das steht außer jeglicher Frage, aber wer dann mit stolzer Brust die 53cm verkündet und "selber" solche eindeutigen falschen Messbilder dazu gibt, darf sich nicht über das Feedback wundern.
> 
> Wie dem auch sein, geiler Fisch! Petri dazu und halt beim nxt mal einfach das Maßband anders anlegen, wenn man schon die cm darstellen will.



#d#d#d
Immer noch nicht gut oder was?
Macht mal jetzt halblang Leute. Wer nen Beweis will soll mich bitte per PN anschreiben aber labert doch diesen Thread hier nicht kaputt und erstrecht nicht ausnahmefänge von anderen!
Danke!


----------



## Matthias_R (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Dickes Petri. #6
> Ich warte immer noch auf meinen ersten Zander überhaupt.


 
Dafür fängst Du Barsche in Zandergröße....


----------



## captn-ahab (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir hatten das Thema mal im MS Thread und ich gebe ich ich würde die "Wölbung" nicht mitmessen, aber:
Bei uns ging es um einen Wettbewerb, mit monetärem Einsatz--->

Hier geht es NUR darum sich mit dem Andi mitzufreuen...und das war eine richtig geile Kirsche!!!
Sch*-Egal ob 48cm oder 52cm oder sonstwas, ein Ausnahmefisch!
Andi...mein Neid sei Dir gewiss.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Andi 

Hast ne PN....

Und hier nochmal öffentlich --- geiler Fisch.. egal on knapp Unter 50cm oder knapp über 50cm!


----------



## MarkusG80 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Andi

 Petri Dank. Hab meinen ersten Zander nach über einem Jahr gezielter Angelei mit geschätzten 150 Angeltagen #q fangen können. 

 Dafür fehlt mir noch so ein Pracht-Barsch


----------



## warenandi (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Solange gezielte Angelei...
Soviel Angeltage schaffe ich im Jahr gar nicht.
Also, noch intensiver ran an die Sache.
Ist nur schwer sich für den richtigen Köder zu entscheiden.


----------



## MarkusG80 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielleicht muss ich noch dazu sagen, dass ich da aber meistens nur für max.  3-4 Stunden nach der Arbeit / Uni am Wasser war  meistens auf dem Heimweg. 

 Hab da ziemlich viele Ecken am Rhein ausprobiert und bin dann vor der Haustür fündig geworden 

 Hatte immer sehr viel und sehr erfolglos mit Gummi und auch Köderfisch probiert, bis ich einen heißen Tipp von einem anderen Boardie (nochmal herzlichen Dank an dieser Stelle) bekommen habe. Seitdem fange ich die Jungs - aber allesamt mit Hardbaits in zumindest ähnlichem Dekor.


----------



## warenandi (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alle auf Wobbler....|kopfkrat
Und wie tief laufen deine Wobbler?
Kannst mir mal ein Bild geben von einen dieser Hardbaits?


----------



## Nico99 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an die Fänger!
Ich war heute nach einer kurzen Angelpause kurz wieder los und konnte diesen kleinen Hecht nach 20 Minuten landen! 





Als es dann nach Regen aussah habe ich abgebrochen, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass noch mehr gegangen wär.
Jetzt, wo das Wochenende vor der Tür steht, werde ich den einen oder anderen Tag nochmal auf Barsch und Hecht losgehen. Vielleicht steigt ja mal ein besserer Hecht ein...|kopfkrat

Gruß Nico


----------



## warenandi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, Moin alle zusammen.
Ich war heute auch wieder los.
War ziemlich schwierig irgendwie heute.
Trotzdem konnte ich wieder was verhaften heute.
2 richtig klasse Barsche.
Zuerst wollte eine schöner 40er den Spinner und danach dann noch ein 38er. Beide auf meinen Erfolgsspinner. :vik:


----------



## Inni (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Andi in Feinrip U-Ho, sehr geil. So muss das #6

Zu den Barscheln:


----------



## warenandi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist kalt auf dem Wasser. :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach der Durststrecke endlich mal wieder ein brauchbarer Fisch.
2 Bisse = 1 Zander und 1 Regenschirm


----------



## jvonzun (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

es beisst und beisst und beisst! Von mir aus kann es noch 6 Monate Herbst bleiben:q


----------



## Checco (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Auch mal vor 2 Tagen unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## Nico99 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute lief es bei strömendem Regen ziemlich gut. 
Als ich anfangs auf Barsch geangelt habe, ist mir neben 15-20 kleinen Barschen diese Granate eingestiegen!:l





Nachdem ich diesen schönen Barsch gefangen hatte, habe ich es nochmal auf Hecht probiert und wurde bei immer stärker werdendem Regen belohnt.





Als ich dann das Angeln abgebrochen habe, war ich zwar klitschnass, aber gelohnt hatte es sich alle male!:vik:
Wünsche allen einen guten Start ins Wochenende.

Gruß Nico


----------



## RayZero (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie im "Live vom Wasser" Thread schon angekündigt konnte ich heute einen schönen Zander und einen kleinen Esox überlisten und damit meine neue Rocksweeper Nano 902MH gebührend einweihen [emoji6].

Der Erfolgsköder war in beiden Fällen der Lieblingsköder in Farbe Whisky.


----------



## Guinst (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen war es schon ganz schön kalt ... brr. Dieser 28er Barsch war der einzige Fang. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## motocross11 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut Mittag für 2 Stunden mit der Wathose  unterwegs gewesen. Ich hatte 3 Bisse und konnte alle 3 verwerten. 2 Fische hatten um die 70 und dann gab es noch ne Dame mit 92cm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Guinst (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Superfische und Bilder immer wieder Motocross11. Hast du das Gewässer für dich alleine? |bigeyes
Ich vermute einfach mal, dass dort wo du rumkrauchst sonst keiner rumkraucht ... Was für Köder benutzt du denn so?

Gruß


----------



## motocross11 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, nein für mich alleine hab ich das Gewässer nicht. Sind schon genug andere Angler unterwegs dort. Allerdings ist durch den dichten Schilfgürtel rund um den See ein vernünftiges Angeln nur mit Wathose oder Boot möglich. Und mit Wathose muss man schon auch ganz schön arbeiten um sich ans Wasser zu kämpfen und auch das um den See gehen ist jedesmal Hochleistungssport. Aber der tolle Hechtbestand entschädigt dafür. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Köder nehm ich meist kleine Jerkbaits von MB Fishing, Spinner Größe 5, Effzett Blinker und Spinnerbaits. Das sind so die häufigsten und dann sporadisch immer wieder Gummis und Wobbler 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen, 
gestern ist dieser schöne Barsch eingestiegen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warenandi (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind wieder Klasse Fische rausgekommen.
Dickes Petri an die Fänger hier! #6


----------



## schnubbi1307 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jetzt möchte ich meinen kurzen Bericht vom letzten Wochenende abgeben.

Am Freitag düste ich mit Schwiegervater zu einem Gewässer, welches immer für eine Überraschung gut ist. Dort gibt es kapitale Karpfen, Hechte und andere Arten. Ich war wie immer auf Hecht aus.
Da es sich um ein flaches Gewässer handelt, nahm ich einen schwimmenden Wobbler und ging die Strecke ab. Kein einziger Biss war zu verzeichnen, obwohl die Hechte jagten. Also wechselte ich an einer guten Stelle auf einen weißen Popper und beim zweiten Wurf knallte ein Hecht auf den Köder, verfehlte diesen aber. Also nochmal ploppen lassen und peng der sitzt 

Leider nur ein Kleiner mit 52 cm:






Am Samstag morgen hieß es um 6 Uhr aufstehen und ab an einen See. Der extrem dicke Nebel verhieß nix gutes. 3 Rehe rannten noch vors Auto, verfehlten uns aber.
Am Wasser angekommen, konnte man geradeso erkennen, wo der Köder landete. Es war kalt und neblig. Ich zog meinen 7er Mepps in weiß/rot Mal für Mal durchs Wasser. Bisse = 0
Dann kam etwas Bewegung im Wasser ein paar kleine Weißfische sprangen aus dem Wasser, aber nicht so als ob ein Räuber in der Nähe war. Also 5er Mepps in Gold dran und mal schauen ob vielleicht ein Barsch in der Nähe ist. Auch hier wieder nix. Mit der Schnauze voll wechselte ich ein letztes Mal den Köder. Diesmal ein polnischer Klapperblinker. Erster Wurf: schön an der Seerosen hängen geblieben aber rausbekommen. Zweiter Wurf 5 Meter vom Steg wieder ein Hänger. Naja kurz angeschlagen, dass der Blinker freikommt. Direkt nach dem Anschlag kreischte die Rolle und die Rute war krumm. Ach du sche... ein U-Boot. Ich rief Schwiegervater der auf einem Boot an einem anderen Steg angelte. Der Fisch zog unaufhaltsam Richtung Seerosen und machte mit mir, was er wollte. Kurz vor den Seerosen drehte er ins Freiwasser und zeigte sich das erste Mal. Ein Hecht und was für einer. Schwiegervater kam und kam nicht mit dem Kescher. Aber egal der Fisch ist noch extrem agil und legt eine Flucht nach der anderen hin. Da wir bereits genug große Fische verloren haben, habe ich den Fisch abgeschrieben und den Drill genossen. Schwiegervater ist endlich da und bringt ein ach du sche... heraus. Er setzt sich auf den Steg und will den Hecht vom Schwanz her keschern. Ich sage ihm, dass er noch eine Flucht warten soll und dann führe ich den Fisch über den Kescher. Zack die 5 oder 6 Flucht, der Hecht ist am Steg, der Kescher im Wasser und schwupps Fisch im Kescher. Jubelschreie durchdringen den Nebel. Was für ein Tier. So etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ab zum Messen. 1,10 Meter und 8,7 kg mein allererster Meterhecht und den vorherigen PB von 80 cm erheblich verbessert. Was für ein Erlebnis. Nach 6 Jahren angeln endlich so ein Erfolg.
Wir haben freudestrahlend zusammengepackt und waren 8.30 Uhr wieder zu hause. Zu Hause habe ich das Gerödel wieder aus dem Auto genommen und festgestellt, dass der Drilling am Blinker komisch aussah. Oh ein Hakenschenkel ist fast komplett aufgebogen, dann sag ich mal Glück gehabt, dass alles gehalten hat. Drilling ist getauscht und  bereit für die nächsten Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Meter - und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern!!


----------



## AFE (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute auf der Ostsee. Mein erster Dorsch.

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:






Und die hier hab ich vor kurzem am Peenestrom gefangen.











Jeweils Traumtage mit besten Bedingungen (Sonne  ) erwischt.


----------



## warenandi (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann mal Petri zum ersten Ostseeleoparden. #6
Die werde ich nochmal Ende Oktober jagen gehen. :vik:


----------



## Bela B. (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Nach genau einer Woche Angelpause konnte ich heute meinen Erfolgslauf  trotz kaltem Nordostwind auf kapitale Barsche fortsetzen.Wahnsin,was für  ein toller Herbst 2015.

Bela B.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute spontan den Vater geschnappt und mal für 2Stündchen an den Rhein gefahren. Beim 10. Wurf endlich mal ein schöner Ruck in der Rute, Anhieb und Gegenwehr!

Heraus kam dann ein 34er Barsch, der sich den kleinen Gummi in Grundelfarbe schön reingezogen hat  






Gab dann noch einen Fehlbiss und das war es dann leider auch.


(Sorry für das abgeschnittene Bild... aber bei den Anglerscharen die heute am Wasser waren, möchte ich den Spot lieber ein wenig bedeckt halten..)


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, dann will ich auch mal wieder  .

Eigentlich wollte ich am Wochenende an oder auf der Ostsee angeln. Leider sind noch keine Stranddorsche in Reichweite und auch die Bootsfänge sind eher überschaubar, was man so hört. 

Allerdings ergab sich für gestern nachmittag die spontane Gelegenheit für eine Zandertour. Da bin ich doch dabei.

Leider hatte ich nur eine Rute, zwei Vorfächer...keine Köder. Die musste ich mir also leihen bei meinen Kumpel. Aber immerhin  , ich kann angeln gehen. Also eingepackt und ab gehts.

Die ersten Stellen brachten keinen Fisch, weder bei mir noch bei meinem Mitangler. Dafür aber den ersten Abriss meines vorletzten Vorfachs und des ersten geliehenen Köders :r . Naja...

Aber an der dritten Stelle plötzlich leichter Widerstand, Anhieb...und meine Gutjahr Hi-Lite blieb gleich mal krumm und die Bremse sang ihr Lied. Die Schätzungen pendelten sich im Laufe des längeren Drills bei meinem Kollegen bei ca. 75cm ein...im dritten Anlauf lag der Fisch denn auch endlich im Kescher und im Boot! Genaues Messen ergab 78,7cm Zander :vik: . 

Leider war die Angelei etwas zähe...einen weiteren kurzen Kontakt kurz nach dem Fisch konnte ich nicht verwerten...mein Kollege blieb leider fischlos.

Allerdings gebührt ihm mindestens der halbe Fisch! Sein Köder, seine Stelle, sein Boot #6 .


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vermesser schrieb:


> Genaues Messen ergab 78,7cm Zander :vik: .



Gemessen mit der Schieblehre? [emoji12] 
Petri zum Zander und auch allen anderen.


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aufm Zollstock, aufm Brett.

Nicht, dass hier wieder diskutiert wird  ...


----------



## Hechtbär (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War Freitag Nacht mal kurz nach Hamburg hoch! |rolleyes

In der City gab es dann richtig rabatz... Viele versaute Bisse von mir, aber 3x war der Spundwandkescher im Wasser.

2 Zander sind zurückgewandert und einer hat am Sonntag lecker geschmeckt! #a

Liebe Grüße, Erik


----------



## warenandi (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die letzten Fänger!
Wieder Klasse Fische rausgekommen.
Ich war heute auch wieder los.
Dieses Jahr ist absolut "Mein" Barschjahr
41cm, 36cm, 30cm und 25cm.
Das alles innerhalb von einer knappen Stunde. #6


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Petri an die letzten Fänger!
> Wieder Klasse Fische rausgekommen.
> Ich war heute auch wieder los.
> Dieses Jahr ist absolut "Mein" Barschjahr
> ...




Der 41er ist mal ne Granate ....Petri 


Ich habe diese Jahr auch eines meiner besten Barsch-Jahre am Rhein. Die letzten Beiden entnommenen hatten noch Reste von Grundeln im Magen....


Sind halt sehr nahhafte Happen so ne Grundel....


----------



## ayron (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Los  für den Topf|rolleyes


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri #6

+ Photoshop Level: God :q


----------



## ayron (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Petri #6
> 
> + Photoshop Level: God :q



Phoxo nutzt der Profi:g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nee Lars,wat hasse dir visuell verändert, seit du in dieser ollen Rheinansiedlung wildern tust[emoji51] 

.


----------



## Besorger (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

German Cat´s are the Best


----------



## Besorger (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grundel am Ende der Laichzeit. 

Petri!! Wahnsinn, was für ein Fisch.


----------



## Rhöde (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische, die hier in letzter Zeit präsentiert werden. *PETRI !!!*

Besonders zeigt es sich, dass der Barschherbst Einzug gehalten hat.
Hier mal 'n Schicker aus dem Norden...............


----------



## _Pipo_ (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns darf diesen Monat an 3 Vereinsteichen das Spinnfischen praktiziert werden
Freitag Abend los und im Dunkeln an ein mir praktisch völlig unbekanntes Gewässer gestellt.....tolle Idee....aber erfolgreich, ein hübscher Zander war die Belohnung.
Am nächsten Morgen bei 3 Grad wieder am Wasser gewesen, diesmal an einem anderen Teich.
1. Wurf voller Kraut.
2.  Wurf voller Kraut.
Köder gewechselt, flachlaufenden Wobbler langsam über das Kraut laufen lassen war der neue Plan.
3. Wurf Hecht - und alles voller Kraut.

Im Laufe des Drill war so viel Kraut in der Schnur, dass ich die Rute zur Seite legen musste um die Schnur per Hand einzuholen, im Moment des wechsels rutsche ich im modder aus und lande mit einem Bein im Teich, der Boden war dann so weich, dass ich flachen Wasser fast bis zum Knie versunken bin. 
Aber der Hecht konnte gelandet werden 

Damit war der Angelausflug dann auch beendet, bei inzwischen 4 Grad wollte ich dann nicht mit einem nassen Schuh und einem nassen Hosenbein weitermachen.


----------



## motocross11 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger. Hecht läuft zurzeit. 4 Kontakte, 3 Fische gelandet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico99 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die erfolgreichen!#6
Nachdem die Temperaturen bis auf 0 Grad gesunken sind, habe ich mir nicht besonders viel erhofft, aber Schneider musste ich dank diesem kleinen Burschen nicht bleiben! 





Ansonsten hatte sich noch ein gleich "großer" Hecht an meinem Köder vergriffen, allerdings konnte sich dieser wieder losschütteln.
Bevor ich dann total durchgefroren das Angeln beendet hatte, habe ich noch einen Biss gehabt, welchen ich leider nicht verwandeln konnte.

Gruß Nico


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War kurz 20 Min am Kanal und habe aktiv mit Naturköder geangelt. Insgesamt gabs nur 2 Barsche um die 25cm und eine Grundel.Einen stärkeren Biss gehabt, vermutlich größerer Barsch oder Zander, aber irgendwie nicht gehakt....sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## grubenreiner (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! Tolle Fische dabei!




Nico99 schrieb:


> ...Bevor ich dann total durchgefroren das Angeln beendet hatte...
> Gruß Nico



Dann zieh doch was andres als skinny-Jeans und Schläpple an  
Nur Spaß, net bös gemeint


----------



## _Pipo_ (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern nach Feierabend nochmal für ein paar Würfe los gewesen, ein halbstarker Hecht hat sich dann den flachlaufenden Wobbler über der Krautbank geschnappt, auf Ansage |supergri


----------



## warenandi (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann mal Petri allen Fängern.
Ich hab heute frei und werde mich mal gleich auf den Weg machen. Hab da neues Gewässer im Auge das ich doch glatt mal antesten werde.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den Karpfen die Tage als Beifang im Neckar gehabt. Mein erster Neckarfisch und dann gleich quergeschossen :/ 



Und hört endlich auf ständig geile Barsche zu posten. Ich bin erst übernächstes WE wieder daheim 
Petri euch!


----------



## Lil Torres (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes petri allen erfolgreichen!! #6

passt zwar nicht so wirklich in diesen thread, trotzdem möchte ich euch dieses stimmungsbild vom letzten wochenende nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sag mal. Rauchst Du da. 


Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## s3nad (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glaube eher, er ist so HOT, dass das Wasser anfängt zu kochen


----------



## doc_haemmer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Lil Torres - woooow was für ein super Foto. Ganz toll. #6 #6 #6


----------



## racoon (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah Torsten, Bild des Monats. Definitiv. Leider ohne Fisch, aber zu 100 Prozent prämierungswürdig


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

53er Regenbogen mir 1,4 kg, 
vorne links


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Stimmung ist echt gut #6 , aber im Großformat leider viele sichtbare Bildfehler.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger und schönes Bild....

endlich mal wieder ein schöner Fisch bei mir....


----------



## warenandi (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin.
Schönes Tierchen Angler9999. Petri!

Ich war ja gestern am neuen See.
Bis auf einen "Hecht", der mal vielleicht einer werden möchte ging dort gar nichts.
Aber, 10 minuten weiter mit Auto ist auch noch ein See.
BellyBoat rein und da blieb dann doch glatt dieser geile 44er hängen! :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger und schönes Bild....
> 
> endlich mal wieder ein schöner Fisch bei mir....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 238967



Wenn ich mir das Gewässer so anguck krieg ich grad Sehnsucht... :m

Petri dir!


----------



## s3nad (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den vorpostern.

Ich hab mir gestern mal ne vielversprechende neue Stelle am deutchen Rhein via Googlemaps raus gesucht und habe diese abends ab ca. 18:30 bis 20:45 mal getestet.

Auf GuFi's hatte ich gleich beim zweiten Wurf nen ganz sachten Biss. Ansonsten ging nix. Da es um 19Uhr schon ziemlich dunkel wurde und Nebel langsam aufkam dachte ich mir ich teste mal den neuen Wobbler.
4. Wurf brachte mir dann ein Zander Baby, schätzungsweise 40-45cm. 
Ohhhh dachte ich mir, da geht ja doch noch was. Also Wobbler wieder schön Richtung Strömungskante ausgeworfen und parallel zur Buhne eingezogen.
ZACK! Alter verwalter war das nen Biss. NEIN, ich beherrsche mich und fange nicht an zu fluchen.
Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle ergo: Nochmal der gleiche Wurf und wieder an der gleichen Stelle nen ordentlicher Biss.
WTF?!?! Kann es sein oder doch nur ne Kante von nem Stein?
Fuck it, ich werfe nochmal dahin in vollem Bewusstsein das es auch nen Hänger geben kann.
Das gibt es nicht, das ist NIEMALS nen Stein. 3. Wurf wieder an der selben Stelle die Action.
Zappalot nochmal,...die Buhne Richtung Buhnenkopf angesteuert. 5m Weiter gelaufen und nochmal zum 4. mal den gleichen Wurf ausgeführt.... mit meinem Kumpel am diskutieren ob Stein oder nicht macht es mächtig TOCK TOCK....ich denk jetzt hab ich dich! Hmm...ordentlicher Widerstand....Kurbeln, pumpen....nix kommt hoch. Der bleibt einfach liegen!!!
4x das Prozedere durchgeführt und was erblickten unsere Augen?
Die Mutti von dem möchtegern Zander davor. 80cm und 4,5KG laut LipGrip














Die Freude endlich mal wieder nen kleinen Kapitalen zu landen wurde leider getrübt. Ein Drilling des Wobblers hatte sich übelst in den Kiemen verhakt. Schon beim ersten Versuch ihn zu befreien hat er so stark aus den Kiemen geblutet das mir leider Gottes nichts anderes übrig blieb als den Fisch Waidgerecht zu töten und mitzunehmen.  |pftroest:
Was ich bis Dato auch noch nicht so gesehen habe, so ne krumme Schwanzwurzel. Sieht man auf dem einen oder anderen Bild. Wohl ein kleiner Behinderter Zander ;-)
Dennoch schön wieder ne neue Stelle ausfindig gemacht zu haben und so nen Fisch seit Juli diesen Jahres nochmal zu landen.


----------



## oldhesse (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Zander. Toller Fang.
Welchen Wobbler hast du genommen und wie hast du ihn geführt?


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, und auch danke dafür.

@s3nad, du musst dich für gar nichts rechtfertigen!
@Warenandi ich messe sehr selten Fische für mich.
@Trollwut es war der Peenestrom, kein See......

dafür war er mit Ansagen.... "unter dem Boot steht immer einer" ZANNNGGGG........

Kennt wohl jeder den Spruch.. >)


----------



## s3nad (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Angler9999: Ich wollte mich egtl. nicht rechtfertigen, nur mein schlechtes Gewissen los werden. Bin egtl Pro C+R allerdings nicht um jeden Preis. 
@oldhesse Es war der Savage Gear 3d Prey95 und geführt habe ich diesen wie fast immer...relativ zügig und zwischendurch gaaaaaanz langsam....Also ruhig 3-5 Umdrehungen relativ zügig und dann unmittelbar gefolgt von 2-3 im vergleich langsamen Umdrehungen.


----------



## moochi (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an allen Fängern! 
Hier mal mein Peene Hecht vom Mittwoch. Hab mich gefreut wie Bolle wie man sieht [emoji106]







Allen noch dicke Fische!


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöner Fisch 
Petri


----------



## kalfater (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri, 3snad und moochi! Das sind *tolle Fische*. Geile Bilder! Baut mich direkt auf. Von mir aus kann es morgen wieder regnen: ICH BIN AUF JEDEN FALL AM WASSER!!


----------



## moochi (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke! Super Einstellung. Viel Erfolg [emoji106]


----------



## s3nad (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Japp so sehe ich das auch, gibt kein schlecht Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung.  bin morgen auch wieder auf Achse. Heute wird erstmal pulledpork gebbq't  und danke kalfater 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalfater (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leider nur eine Plötze gefangen. Sonst ging nix! Petri!


----------



## warenandi (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Immerhin kein Schneider geblieben und Hauptsache ist doch, du hattest eine entspannte Zeit am Wasser und hattest Spaß dabei. #6
Petri!


----------



## oldhesse (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute war irgendwie ein schwarzer Tag für mich. War mit einem Kumpel an Buhnen am Rhein. Wir hatten 4 Bisse über ca. 4 Stunden. 2x ist das Vorfach gerissen (25er Vorfach 2er Haken). 1x Hat der Fisch losgelassen und beim vierten mal hatten wir eine Monstergrundel dran. Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen, sicher 20cm lang. Ne halbe Laube inhaliert.

Besonders ärgerlich:
War nen Fabrikatsfehler jeweils bei den Vorfächern. Waren beide am Abend neu aus der Verpackung geholt. Beim ersten 2cm unter der Schlaufe gerissen, beim zweiten ziemlich in der Mitte. Könnte weinen


----------



## AnglerHerz90 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle Fänger :m

Ich war heute an der Elbe in Hamburg und habe meinen neuen PB für den Rapfen aufgestellt :q

70cm und ganze 3,3 kg

auf GuFi

direkt aus der Strömung


----------



## Slick (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Allen


Hatte 7 Bisse,aber 3 blieben nur hängen.Der Rest lieferte nur einen kurzen Drill.



















Grüße


----------



## pike-81 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Krasse Strecke!
Petri Heil!


----------



## pilker89 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Gestern am Rhein gewesen.
Rausgekommen ist ein 24 Barsch und ein 54 Zander. Der Zander biss erst in  den Abendstunden


----------



## kalfater (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische! *Dickes Petri! *
Bei mir war heute nichts, außer zwei Plötzen auf Made. Die Fetzenköder wollte keiner und auf alle möglichen Kunstköder (Wobbler, Spinner etc.) gab es nicht einen einzigen Biss. Dafür habe ich einen Eisvogel beim Fischen beobachten können, mehrfach im Sturzflug ins Wasser, aber nichts im Schnabel gehabt. 

Petri!


----------



## Nico99 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! Wirklich schöne Fische dabei.
Bei den Unmengen an Regen, die in den letzten Tagen runterkamen, habe ich die Angelei ein paar Tage pausiert.
Nachdem ich dann heute kurz Zeit gefunden habe, musste ich auch nicht lange Schneider bleiben. 





Gruß Nico


----------



## oldhesse (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich gestern so viel Pech hatte am Wasser hat es heute richtig gezündet mit nem neuen persönlichen Rekord. 89er Zander auf Pose und mini Laube am späten Nachmittag. Hat seine 5kg gemessen gehabt und der Drill war spannend. Was aber der absolute Wahnsinn war: Der hatte neben meinem noch ein weiteres Vorfach im Maul und einen weiteren Haken an der Lippe. Der hat also schon so einige Angler zum Verzweifeln gebracht in seinem Leben.


----------



## zandertex (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

fettes petri!#6


----------



## kalfater (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

oldhesse ist heute wohl Gruppenmeister geworden ;-)

Starker Fisch. *Glückwunsch und Daumen hoch!

*Petri, Nico! *Tolles Bild!
*


----------



## s3nad (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Uaaahhh...  Das ist mal nen klopper @oldhesse dickes petri krass auch mit den Zusatz Material das du gleich mitgefangen hast  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## captn-ahab (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

5 kg und dann an den Lip-Grip...muss das sein?


----------



## Fr33 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> 5 kg und dann an den Lip-Grip...muss das sein?





Ich glaube da der Fisch entnommen wurde, macht der Grip da wohl auch nix mehr aus - oder?


----------



## Tobi. (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> 5 kg und dann an den Lip-Grip...muss das sein?



Das muss genauso wenig sein wie dein Foto vom 12cm Barsch #d


----------



## warenandi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ist hier denn schon wieder los?
Muss das echt immer sein von einigen, das die Fotos und somit auch die Fänge von anderen schlecht gemacht werden? Ist nicht das erste mal in diesem Monat hier! Wenn es euch nicht passt, dann schreibt denjenigen ne PN und redet hier nicht ständig die Fotos/Fänge kaputt.
Mir ist das total egal ob nun ein 12cm Barsch oder ein 89er Zander hier gepostet werden. Und wenn der Zander entnommen wurde ist es absolut Wurscht ob am LipGrip am Zahn oder an der Schwanzflosse.
Solange er ihn nicht Nackt präsentiert. 


Übrigens Klasse Zetti! Ich warte immer noch auf meinen ersten! Petri!


----------



## captn-ahab (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi. schrieb:


> Das muss genauso wenig sein wie dein Foto vom 12cm Barsch #d



Tut mir Leid mit deinen Händen.


----------



## motocross11 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger, war am Wochenende mit Familie in Warnemünde und hab Samstag ne Kuttertour gemacht. Hatte mir nicht viel versprochen, am Ende hatte ich 25 Dorsche und 1 Seeskprpion. Alles auf Gummi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## warenandi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Leos. Klasse! :m
Für mich gehts nächsten Mittwoch endlich wieder los Dorsche jagen.
Mein Vorrat ist leer.


----------



## oldhesse (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja, man sieht es vielleicht auf dem verkleinerten Bild auch nicht so gut, aber der Fisch lebte zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr und hatte bereits seine Betäubung + Herzstich. Also keine Aufregung wegen der Zange und dem Griff.

Man darf bei der ganzen Suche nach Fehlern und Tierquälereien auch nicht vergessen, dass man dem Fisch einen Haken in sein Fleisch rammt und unter massig Stress an Land zieht wo er zunächst einen Sauerstoffflash bekommt um danach gar keine Luft mehr zu kriegen. Bei so manchen Kommentaren frag ich mich manchmal wieso überhaupt geangelt wird? Ist ja alles richtig auf das ein oder andere hinzuweisen, aber so ein bisschen übertrieben wird es schon im Forum


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Wochenende war sehr anstrengend, hat mir viel Geduld abverlangt aber am Ende erfolgreich.

Samstag waren wir mit dem Boot unterwegs und ich konnte 2 Hechte landen.

Nach weniger als 4 Stunden schlaf sind wir am Samstag in der Früh zu einem Streefishing Contest in Alkmaar gefahren. Der Contest war aber wirklich nicht unser Fall. Also sind wir anschließend zu einer anderen Stelle angeln gefahren und dort lief es dann auch endlich. Ein erster Fisch, gefolgt von einem weiteren. Und die Serie ging so weiter. Am Ende konnte ich 5 Zander landen.

Zum Schluss habe ich noch einen Barsch verloren, der fast die 40 hatte.

Tolles aber schweres Wochenende und endlich mal wieder Fisch


----------



## kalfater (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Biberpelz! Das kann sich aber sehen lassen. Ziemlich fette Beute! 

Hey, motocross11! Die Welt ist doch wirklich ungerecht! Hätte es nicht gereicht, fünf Dorsche zu zeigen? Nein, es müssen alle 25 aufs Bild!


----------



## warenandi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie macht ihr das bloß mit euren ganzen Zander...;+
Angelt ihr eher vertikal oder werft ihr doch weiter aus?
Dickes Petri auf jeden Fall zu Strecke.


----------



## oldhesse (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

5 Zander ist ne Nummer. Das wäre am Rhein bei mir so etwas wie nen Lottogewinn


----------



## zanderzone (19. Oktober 2015)

Zur Zeit echt kein Problem! War letzte Woche mit meinem Bruder an der Ijssel! 4 Stunden 29 Zander! Der Oktober macht es möglich!


----------



## J&J Fishing (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war am Rhein unterwegs, wollte eigentlich Barsche fangen...............


----------



## oldhesse (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ziemlich krass mit den 29 Zandern. Ihr habt entweder die Nester gefunden oder einfach ne gute Strecke. Sowas hab ich bei uns noch nicht gehört


----------



## zanderzone (19. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt sind immer ü 20 möglich.. Mein Rekord lag letztes Jahr bei 37 Zandern. Und das vom Ufer aus.. Die Jungs geben jetzt richtig Gas!!


----------



## Fr33 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Jetzt sind immer ü 20 möglich.. Mein Rekord lag letztes Jahr bei 37 Zandern. Und das vom Ufer aus.. Die Jungs geben jetzt richtig Gas!!



Von welchem Fluss sprechen wir hier eig? Main, Maas, Elbe oder Rhein?


----------



## J&J Fishing (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich glaube wir sprechen von der Ijssel, habe ich jetzt so rausgehört


----------



## Arki2k (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Holland zählt nicht, dass ist wie Wettrennen mit einer Ameise. ^^


----------



## Trollwut (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Von welchem Fluss sprechen wir hier eig? Main, Maas, Elbe oder Rhein?



Wie immer jeder der Meinung ist der Main wäre ein super Zanderfluss. Selbst an sehr guten Stellen und abschnitten sind mehr als 5 Stück am Tag die komplette Ausnahme. Zumindest im Mittellauf. Dafür liegt aber die Größe nicht bei den Massenfängen, die andere haben und dann lauter 45-50er in die Kamera halten, sondern meistens 60+


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab lange nichts mehr gepostet hier...
 Hier mal einer von glaube 10, dazu gesellten sich noch etliche Barsche bis gut 30 cm #h


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Jetzt sind immer ü 20 möglich.. Mein Rekord lag letztes Jahr bei 37 Zandern. Und das vom Ufer aus.. Die Jungs geben jetzt richtig Gas!!



Holland ist außer Konkurrenz und zählt nicht. Ebenso die Glades in Florida.... für Barsch... die zählen hier auch nicht. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IJssel


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ihr meint, dass es da so einfach ist, dann fahrt mal hin! Haben schon viele gesagt. In Holland springen einem die Fische auch nicht an den Haken!


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nö, auch da muss man die Stellen kennen und auch den Köder ins Wasser werfen. UND ohne Können ist da auch nicht. Nur im Vergleich ist es dort etwas einfacher als bei vielen unseren Gewässern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das bloß mit euren ganzen Zander...;+
> Angelt ihr eher vertikal oder werft ihr doch weiter aus?


Im Grunde genommen muss man auch ein Gewässer haben, wo der Zander gut vorkommt und sich auch reproduzieren kann.

In Deutschland ist der Zander sehr beliebt, dabei haben die meisten Flüsse hier nur einen kleinen Zander Bestand und das Angeln auf diese Tiere - auch wenn es sie gibt - ist sehr mühselig. Nicht selten sind dafür die Tiere im Schnitt größer. Kaum nachkommen, dafür wachsen die vorhandenen Tiere gut. Ist auch bei mir in der Heimat so. Dieses Jahr gab es endlich Nachwuchs, es wurde aber die Tage auch ein Meter Zander wieder gefangen.

Rekord waren bei uns in Amsterdam vom Boot über 45 Fische, davon 25 Zander. Aber das waren alles kleine bis maximal 55.

Die Fische am Sonntag gingen bis 65cm (ein Kollege) und waren im Schnitt 50 bis 60 und gut in Kraft. (Auch Ü90er werden dort gefangen, laut Aussage) Man muss dazu aber auch sagen.... Wir haben bis 17 Uhr nichts gefangen. Strecke machen war angesagt und erst beim Stellenwechsel gab es auch Fisch. Und hat man einmal den Schwarm gefunden, dann läuft es nicht selten schlecht. 6 Zander an einer Stelle innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Und ein paar wo anders.




Angler9999 schrieb:


> Nö, auch da muss man die Stellen kennen und auch den Köder ins Wasser werfen.
> [...]
> Nur im Vergleich ist es dort etwas einfacher als bei vielen unseren Gewässern.


Natürlich ist es einfacher dort Fisch zu fangen, wo es auch Fisch gibt. Allerdings werde ich niemals solche Aussagen wie "in Holland zählt es nicht" verstehen. Was zählt nicht? Der gefangene Fisch? Das gepushte Ego? Die Anerkennung Dritter?

Viele tun ja bald so, als ob man im FoPu angeln würde. (nicht nur hier, auch anderweitig wurde mir das unter die Nase gerieben).
Wo fängt denn das "zählt nicht" an? Wenn man mit dem Boot angelt? Wenn man Gewässer wie den Bodden hat oder die Kanäle der Niederlande befischt?

Ein großer Punkt, der mir in den Niederlanden einen Vorteil verschafft. Ich kann strecke machen. Hier in meinem Heimatgewässer bin ich begrenzt. In meinem Verein habe ich nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an km. Diese teile ich mir mit fast 2000 Mitgliedern. 
Jede gute Stelle wird den ganzen Tag über beangelt. Teilweise hat eine stelle über 20 Angler am Tag gesehen. Natürlich ist es hier schwerer, den überangelten Fisch zu fangen. Erschwerend hinzu kommen für den Fisch schlechte Wasserwerte und ein Tankerunglück, das alle Fische in einem weitläufigen Streckenabschnitt komplett getötet hat.
Es ist ein Traum, dass wir dieses Jahr endlich wieder Nachwuchs sehen und fangen konnte.

In den Niederlanden fahre ich bis zu 300km entfernte Stelle ab um immer neue Gebiete zu erschließen. Während der Woche, wenn ich da mal rüber fahre, bin ich dann Grenznah. Aber an den Wochenenden wird immer weiter Strecke gemacht. Die Fische werden gesucht und gefundene Stelle nicht bis zum ultimo befischt. Das ist nicht so leicht, wie man es sich vorstellt.

Jeder soll angeln wie er möchte. Und wenn er Spaß daran hat und seine Seele baumeln lassen kann, dann hat man alles richtig gemacht. Und am Ende zählt nur das, was einen selbst bewegt.

In dem Sinne jedem ein schönes Petri und immer schön straffe Schnüre #6


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich denke hier ist nicht der Platz (Trööt) um dies zu diskutieren. Alleine darf man den Satz "zählt nicht" natürlich nicht stehen lassen!

Im Großen und Ganzen gebe ich dir mit deinem Statement recht.
Vielleicht kann ein Admin den OT mal in einen neuen Trööt verschieben.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,


dennoch ist es doch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass generell die Bestände in NL viel höher sind als bei uns. Warum fahren die ganzen "Profis" zum Drehen der Zanderfilmchen denn nach NL? Garantiert nicht wegen Heineken und Gouda....


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das stimmt schon! Natürlich ist der Bestand in NL besser! Aber er ist nicht besser als an Rhein und Elbe! Das sollte man nicht vergessen. 
Die Pros fahren vorallem an die niederländischen Seen wie Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Gooimeer etc.. Das sind natürlich aussnahme Reviere. Konnte ich mich am Sonntag auch wieder von überzeugen am Haringvliet.
Es werden aber auch viele Filme dort gedreht, weil dort C&R erlaubt ist und in D man sich damit, vor allem in Filmen, ordentlich in die Nesseln setzten kann.


----------



## oldhesse (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin kein Profi und auch kein halbprofi...
Ich würde aber gern den Angler sehen, der bei meinen Buhnen im Rheingau 30 Fische am Tag rausholt.


Nicht das man mich falsch versteht: Ich zweifel nicht an den Anglern, sondern an den Möglichkeiten an meinen Angelstellen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist doch ganz klar: Leute die kaum wat fangen, können nicht angeln. Leute die viel fangen, können auch nicht angeln, haben aber bessere Gewässer, so dass das nich so auffällt. |supergri


----------



## warenandi (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Bieberpelz für deine Antwort.

Ich war heute kurz für eine Stunde nach Feierabend nochmal aufs Wasser rauf. 
Abendbrot ist gesichert. Die Barsche reißen dieses Jahr aber auch nicht ab! Absolut genial. :vik:
29er, 33er, 34er innerhalb einer Stunde ein vernünftiges Resultat will ich meinen. Alle haben auf Gummi gebissen.

Dickes Petri Heil an alle!


----------



## Rhöde (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jop, das kann man wohl sagen. Die Barsche beißen richtig gut.
Petri zur Mahlzeit !


----------



## Raubbrasse (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Bei mir ging heute auch wieder etwas.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Jop, das kann man wohl sagen. Die Barsche beißen richtig gut.
> Petri zur Mahlzeit !





Super geiles Bild. Schöner kann man einen Barsch nicht präsentieren....Na gut, evtl mit nem Mega Sonnenuntergang |supergri


----------



## Mustang11 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich versuch dann auch mal mein glück 
Rapfen 74cm 3,05kg


----------



## zanderzone (21. Oktober 2015)

Hab mal ne Frage! Bezieht sich auch wirklich NULL auf C&R, aber was macht ihr mit den Rapfen? Esst ihr die wirklich? Wenn ja, was macht ihr draus? Habe vor etlichen Jahren mal einen entnehmen müssen.. Das Essen war eine Farce! Mehr Gräten als Fleisch..


----------



## bombe20 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@zanderzone
selbige frage kam auch bei mir auf. döbel, brasse und barbe lasse ich auch sofort wieder schwimmen. obwohl barbe, heiß geräuchert und warm auf den tisch, eigentlich recht lecker war...


----------



## J&J Fishing (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich hab ja auch gestern en Rapfen gefangen und nach en paar Fotos gleich wieder zurück 
 Also essen will ich die echt nicht


----------



## Fr33 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau die Frage hatte ich mir gestern auch gestellt. Denn außer Frikadellen kann man mit dem Rapfen eig nix machen. Geschmack geht gerade so noch - aber die Gräten sind der Hammer..


----------



## captn-ahab (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein wunderbarer Barsch Rhöde, petri!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die letzten Tage war ich n bissl an der Saar


----------



## kalfater (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Petri den Fängern! *Tolle Bilder, sehr schöne Fische! Am WE gehe ich auch wieder los.

Sport frei! ;-)


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

von mir auch n paar...(mit hecht-pb 106, barsch-pb 49, rapfen-pb 80...)


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und noch ein paar...


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow was für ein klasse Barsch Observer! Ganz dickes Petri von mir auch zu den anderen Fischen.

Nach monatelanger arbeits- und wohnortbedingter Abstinenz, war ich auch mal wieder am Wasser und kann etwas zum Besten geben.


----------



## RayZero (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> von mir auch n paar...(mit hecht-pb 106, barsch-pb 49, rapfen-pb 80...)



Dieser Barsch ist einfach nur der Hammer! Schöner Karpfen petri!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> von mir auch n paar...(mit hecht-pb 106, barsch-pb 49, rapfen-pb 80...)



Wo gibts für Rüssler diesen Ganzkörper Barschlooküberzieher zu kaufen?[emoji3] 

Aber im Ernst..Hammerbarsch[emoji106]


----------



## zokker (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri Observer 

Warst wieder mit deinem Kajak auf der Peene unterwegs?


----------



## s3nad (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Woaaarrr.....was nen Barsch! Nice Job Observer und Petri.
Den anderen Fängern natürlich auch.
Ich war gestern in NL mit 2 Kollegen vertikal unterwegs.
13 Zander 4 Barsche und eine Monster Brasse die im Rücken gehakt wurde war das Ergebnis.


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs!


----------



## phirania (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger..#6
Sind ja wieder geile Fische zu Tage gekommen.


----------



## markus_82 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal was anderes. Ich kann keine Zander und Hechte mehr sehen....


----------



## phirania (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Ich kann keine Zander und Hechte mehr sehen....



 was ist das denn.?
Wolga Zander.?


----------



## jkc (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, 

scheint ja ganz gut zu laufen am Wasser...
@phirania: Sollte nen Streber sein, hab ich auch noch nie gesehen, schon gar nicht in der Größe.
Kommen die oft bei Euch vor oder ist das ne Ausnahme?

Bei mir lief es auch ganz brauchbar. Erst zwei Zander so irgendwo zwischen 50 und 60cm... 





...und dann nen Kalafkalasch-Barsch mit 45cm. Kann mit dem Bilderbuchbarsch natürlich nicht Schritt halten. Besonderes Petri an Observer an der Stelle, aber natürlich auch allen anderen.





Grüße JK


----------



## Don-Machmut (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> von mir auch n paar...(mit hecht-pb 106, barsch-pb 49, rapfen-pb 80...)



Tom dickes petri zum Meter Fisch :vik::vik:


----------



## fischforsch (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> was ist das denn.?
> Wolga Zander.?


Ist ein Zingel.


----------



## captn-ahab (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Ich kann keine Zander und Hechte mehr sehen....




Wunderschön!
Da kannst du gerne in paar Bilder zu einstellen, ich kannte den gar nicht.


----------



## Schugga (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt schönes Tier!
Petri und mehr davon bitte! 


Kurzes OT (bitte verzeiht!): mit wie viel Gewicht angelt man eigentlich im Hamburger Hafen (beim spinnen und vertikal)?
Ich finde über die Suche nix Gescheites... |rolleyes
Gerne PN dazu, damit wir den Thread hier nicht überreizen


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Ich kann keine Zander und Hechte mehr sehen....



Petri zum Zingel! Werden die bei euch öfter gefangen oder war das eine Ausnahme?


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri 
Cool ... was es so gibt....
Streber und Zingel kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Zingel.... ein recht seltener Anblick.


Laut meinen Infos aus alten Büchern sind Zingel und Streber eher im Donaugebiet verbreitet. Wird also nix sowas im Rhein zu fangen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, das ist echt ein schöner Fisch.
Petri zu dem tollen Fisch. Und ich schließe mich den anderen an, gerne mehr Bilder davon.

Auch Petri den anderen Fängern.


----------



## RayZero (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Scheint sogar ein kapitales Exemplar zu sein #6

petri!


----------



## hanzz (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Echt schönes Tier!
> Petri und mehr davon bitte!
> 
> 
> ...


Frag vielleicht mal im Zanderkant Thread [emoji6] 



Petri allen zu den tollen Fischen.


----------



## Silvio.i (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann werde ich auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder zum Besten geben.


----------



## kalfater (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Petri den Fängern! *Das rockt! Tolle Fische. Herrliche Bilder. Morgen wird früher Feierabend gemacht, soviel ist sicher 

Sport frei!


----------



## jvonzun (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

vor lauter Schreck hat mein Barsch die Streifen verloren :q


----------



## Dominik.L (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zur zeit werden aber kirschen gefangen! Petri!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern habe ich es auch mal spontan ein Stündchen auf Barsch versucht...gut das ich stets ne Aalrute im Kofferraum hab.

Leider ist das Bild nicht so pralle, war schon recht dunkel.


----------



## s3nad (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den geilen Fischen,...
Wollte egtl bis Sonntag abstinent bleiben aber bei den Bildern muss ich wohl heute nochmal los


----------



## warenandi (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann mal ein Dickes Petri den Fängern!
Geile Fische bei.#6
Ich hab soviel zu tun auf Arbeit. Hoffe das ich es morgen wieder schaffe kurz ans Wasser zu fahren.
Allen ein Fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## RayZero (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und ich schaffs einfach nicht einen einzigen Barsch größer 25cm zu fangen :m

Petri


----------



## Seele (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hört endlich mal mit den Barschen auf, das kommt noch so weit, dass selbst ich noch auf Barsch raus muss, obwohl ich gar keine Zeit habe 

Dickes Petri an die Beteiligten.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Seele schrieb:


> Hört endlich mal mit den Barschen auf,


Hübscher Rhein-Moppel von Sonntag 






Der hier hatte meinen Keitech Fat Impakt vom Haken geklaut & hing trotzdem, hatte Haken vorn & den Köder im Schlund.





Da mussten Dr. Stromsi und Dr. Ich operieren. Patient hat überlebt, ist genesen und durfte die Klinik verlassen.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Schöner Zingel.... ein recht seltener Anblick.
> 
> 
> Laut meinen Infos aus alten Büchern sind Zingel und Streber eher im Donaugebiet verbreitet. Wird also nix sowas im Rhein zu fangen



Hat man vor einiger Zeit auch von der Grundel gesagt, dann kam FJS und der Rhein-Main-Donaukanal und schon ist die Grundel hier heimisch.

Petri allen Fanger, sind einige schöne Fische dabei.


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Ich kann keine Zander und Hechte mehr sehen....



Bester Fang bisher in diesem Thema mMn! 
Petri, tolles Tier!


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Hat man vor einiger Zeit auch von der Grundel gesagt, dann kam FJS und der Rhein-Main-Donaukanal und schon ist die Grundel hier heimisch.
> 
> Petri allen Fanger, sind einige schöne Fische dabei.



Also bei einer Maximalgröße von 50 cm hätte ich nichts gegen eine Zingel-Plage....


----------



## markus_82 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Petris. Bei uns im Donauraum sind die Zingel zahlreich vertreten und können beim Aalangeln mit z.B. Tauwurm richtige Plagegeister sein. Die gibt's bei uns schon ewig, dürfte also keine eingeschleppte Art sein. Ist auch ein sehr guter Speisefisch, wobei ich sagen muß das ich noch nie eines mit 50cm gesehen habe. (Das auf dem Foto hat zwischen 35 - 40cm) Durchschnitt ist in etwa bei 20-25cm.


----------



## Volcano666 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal mal Fang vom Wochenende.
Da ich erst seit Ende letzten Jahres meinen Schein habe, ist das bisher mein PB. Ich hoffe das der Herbst so weiter geht.

Glückwunsch an die ganzen Barschfänger. Bisher hatte ich nur die Kinderstube am Haken.

Petri Heil und viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## Frosch38 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit hohen Erwartungen habe ich den heutigen Tag geplant.Er stand ganz im   Zeichen die neuen Hechtstreamer zu testen.Ich konnte einen ca. 47er   landen und einen ca.70er im Drill verloren. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den   Laufeigenschaften und jetzt heißt es neue Farben binden.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

8h Dauernieseln/regen, Wind von der Seite und ständig wechselnde Strömung...
 Egal Fische gefangen und nette Leute kennengelernt :vik:


----------



## bream (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zu den schönen fischen. scheint ja zu laufen bei euch  

heute hatte ich nach wochenlangen schneider-, oder schniepeltagen endlich mal nen stattlichen ü90 hecht an der leine. leider ist er mir beim landeversuch ausgeschlitzt :'(


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, moin,

heute lief es etwas zäher und nach ca. 4h gab es den ersten und einzigen Biss. Trotzdem bin ich später zufrieden heim, denn mit 78cm war´s nen guter.










Grüße JK


----------



## RayZero (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöner Zander!

Dickes Petri jkc :vik:


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke :m


----------



## warenandi (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann mal Dickes Petri den Fängern.
Ich habe es auch wieder geschafft ans Wasser zu gehen und ein wenig Barsche zu ärgern.
Rausgekommen ist ein 34er, ein 38er der sich den Spinner reingezwirbelt hat und ein richtig schöner 43er. :vik:


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Andi und JKC.
Bin auch am Rhein. 
Berichte später


----------



## Nico99 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Kati
Petri! Sehr schöner Bericht!

Natürlich auch ein dickes Petri an die anderen.

Heute, in der Dunkelheit, konnte ich noch diesen schönen Hecht fangen.





Ansonsten gab es wieder die üblichen Barsche, aber leider war dieses Mal keiner dabei, der wenigstens über 30 cm hatte.|kopfkrat

Gruß Nico


----------



## pike-81 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
War heute auch eeendlich mal wieder auf dem Wasser. 
Und habe prompt einen 94er auf 30iger Trout abgeschleppt. 
Wünsche allen Petrijüngern ein erfolgreiches Wochenende!
Petri


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Tag am Rhein.
Gab etliche Bisse und die Räuber haben mir zig mal den Gufi vom Haken gezogen, aber die hier sind hängen geblieben.


----------



## Schugga (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn!
Es scheint der Herbst der Barsche zu sein :vik:

PETRI an Euch alle zu diesen Krachern!
Und zu allen anderen Nicht-Barschen natürlich auch 

Ich hab gestern wieder mal nur geschneidert 
Mal sehen, wie es morgen wird |uhoh:


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein Foto vom letzten Samstag. Aufgenommen irgendwo ( das genaue Gewässer wird hier nicht verraten) auf der Seenplatte, westlich von Brandenburg/Havel. Weil es sich doof macht zu drillen, gleichzeitig zu Fotografieren und auch dann noch das Tier ordentlich zu versorgen, habe ich das Bild mit dem Handy geschossen als der Hecht noch im Kescher war.  Der Hecht schwimmt wieder. Er war 68 cm groß und mein zweiter Hecht in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Chris1711 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger. War die Tage auch mal wieder unterwegs. Wollte euch die Kirsche nicht vorenthalten.
Leider kein Maßband dabei gehabt, da es in der Spinntasche für das Boot lag . Naja das passiert mir auch nicht noch mal. Der Barsch hatte Ca. 47-52 von mir geschätzt.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen ein fischreiches Wochenende

Gruß Chris


----------



## lute (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

barsch läuft zur zeit ja besser denn je zuvor. übernächste woche hoffentlich auch noch, wenn ich mal wieder zeit finde, meinen Hotspot anzusteuern. vielleicht kann ich dann meinen pb knacken.


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den guten Fängen.

Da ich grad auf Heimaturlaub bin, habe ich an meinem alten Hausgewässer vorbei geschaut und das bei bestem Wetter! 
Schön wars!


----------



## wiesentangler (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen nach der Nachtschicht 
die Stunde hatt sich gelohnt
65cm auf nen 20Gramm Spinner


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und überall kommt Fisch - Glückwunsch an die Fänger!!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für ein Stündchen konnte ich heut Abend nochmal los.
Ein lütter kam immerhin kurz vorbei!
War eine tolle Zeit heute am Wasser! #6


----------



## Finke20 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben.
Ich konnte heute mein PB beim Barsch wieder etwas Hochschrauben.
45 cm und 1,5 Kg, Köder ist ein Illes Squirrel 61 gewesen.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin in der Heimat, hatten zu viert rund 40 Barsche, einen Hecht, zwei Zander, einen Aland und einen Döbel.
Mengenmäßig hervorragen, Durchschnittsgröße der Barsche bei ca 25-30cm, nur einer ü40. Da is noch Luft nach oben!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bitte Textbild löschen!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Ich hab gestern 4 schöne Barsche abgeschleppt.




















Gruß ...#h


----------



## Schugga (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

As I said: der Herbst der Barsche #h

Ich durfte heute meinen Barsch-PB hochschrauben auf 36 cm (700gr) :vik:

Ich war gerade erst am Wasser, es war mein zweiter Wurf und  dann *BÄM* 

Es war ein Barsch-Mädchen - sie hatte den fetten Bauch voller Rogen....ist das normal um diese Zeit!?!?!? #t


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum PB.

Bei mir gab es heute beim Kurztripp einen Hecht und auch einen PB.







Und der sogenannte Flachfisch.  mein erster überhaupt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Schlappen ist ja geil ;-)


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo.... 
der Drill war gut.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## JasonP (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Diese Schlappen sind halt auch nicht leicht zu fangen. Da brauch es viel Zeit und Geduld |supergri


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Unerhört was manche hier so posten. Schön paniert der seltene Flachfisch (Schlappus Schlappus).


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> As I said: der Herbst der Barsche #h
> 
> Ich durfte heute meinen Barsch-PB hochschrauben auf 36 cm (700gr) :vik:
> 
> ...


Ja kommt gar nicht so selten vor, dass Barsche im Herbst schon ansetzen.
Petri zum PB und Petri zum Schlappen und den anderen Fängen.


----------



## randio (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> ...
> Es war ein Barsch-Mädchen - sie hatte den fetten Bauch voller Rogen....ist das normal um diese Zeit!?!?!? #t



Nach dem laichen ist quasi vor dem laichen...
Von daher, alles im Lot!

Du solltest mal Barsch, Barsch sein lassen, ähnliches mit den Hechten... Außerdem laß das Blech im der Kiste und fisch mit Gummi. Du hast fantastische Zandergewässer quasi vor der Haustür.


----------



## Schugga (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



randio schrieb:


> Nach dem laichen ist quasi vor dem laichen...
> Von daher, alles im Lot!
> 
> Du solltest mal Barsch, Barsch sein lassen, ähnliches mit den Hechten... Außerdem laß das Blech im der Kiste und fisch mit Gummi. Du hast fantastische Zandergewässer quasi vor der Haustür.



Blech ist doch schon verstaut und Gummis immer in Aktion!
Die Dicke gestern ging auch auf Gummi ab (12er Fox) #6

Wo sind denn hier die "phantastischen Zandergewässer"?


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwünsche an alle Fänger und besonders an Schugga zum PB. Ich kann derzeit nicht, liege um, huste mir die Seele aus dem Leib und die Nase rennt mit mir um die Wette und Gewinnt auch noch.


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen! Zur Zeit läufts ja wirklich.

Habe meinen möglicherweise  letzten Angeltag für dieses Jahr genutzt und konnte drei Hechte fangen.  Einer davon war aber nur vorzeigbar. Hinzu kamen zwei Tolstolobs |bigeyes  verrückt...


----------



## Hechtbär (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!! :vik:

Ich war am WE mal wieder auf Zanderpirsch.
Waren viele Gute dabei. :k

Hier nur einer als Anschauungsobjekt. :q

Gruß, Erik


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn was hier wieder alles an Fische raus kommt. Petri 


Während alle auf den Herbst abfahren, tue ich mich mit der kältere Jahreszeit und dem Finden der Fische schwer.

An 2 Tagen konnte ich kaum was reißen. Gestern gab es nur einen Hecht. Und wie immer - die verfolge mich in der Größe - nur einen 60er.

Aber viel Verrückter war die Raub-Schleie am Samstag. Regulär auf einen 12cm Gummifisch gebissen(!). Hat sich im Drill nicht ein Stück bewegt und war extrem ausgemagert, hat aber in starker Strömung gebissen.

Solche  verrückten Geschichten schreibt das angeln :m
P.S. Meine erste Schleie überhaupt. Und dann auf Gummi


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich möchte mich neben all den geilen Fischen auch mal wieder mit einem diesmal etwas ungewöhnlichen Fang melden.

In der letzten Woche war ich im Urlaub auf Gran Canaria. Angeln war eigentlich nicht geplant...aber angesichts des Atlantiks vor der Tür und einiger Angebot sowie einer Freigabe seitens meiner tollen Frau ließ es sich dann doch nicht vermeiden.

Nach einem kleinen Schnack mit einem Einheimischen Angler auf ein paar Felsen gab es einen Tipp für ein Charterboot (vergleichbar unserer Kuttertouren hier) mit Leihgerät, dass in einem Örtchen namens Puerto Rico liegt. Also dort angerufen und mit dem Skipper Francisco einen Termin ausgemacht.

Pünktlich um 8 wurde ich am Hotel abgeholt und zum Boot gebracht. Insgesamt waren außer mir noch drei Spanier, ein Schwede, zwei dort lebende Engländer, der Skipper und sein Bootsmann an Bord. Das Leihgerät macht für meine Verhältnisse einen sehr "robusten" Eindruck- allerdings waren die Fänge auf den Fotos auch ein anderes Kaliber als hier üblich.

Zunächst wurde vom Auslaufen an ab der Hafenausfahrt auf Bonitos geschleppt. Leider tat sich nichts, nur voreilige Seevögel stürzten sich kopfüber auf die Schleppköder. Ein kurzer Kontakt auf einer Schlepprute endete mit dem Abbiss des Hakens (Barakkuda??) und führte zu leichter Verstimmung des Käpitäns. 

Nachdem sich auch nach längerer Zickzackfahrt nix tat außer der Sichtung eines einzelnen bunten Bonitos an der Oberfläche, gingen wir zum Grundfischen über.

Dazu wurde geankert. Eine Art Futterkorb mit zermatschtem, zerhackten Fisch ging über Bord, Grundruten mit zwei Haken und Köderfisch wurden ausgelegt.

Leider wars auch hier recht ruhig. Wir kurbelten nur immer wieder skelettierte Köfis hoch- Kleinfisch und Krabben!

Also wurde noch einmal der Platz gewechselt...selbes Spiel, ankern und Lockkorb...Grundruten raus.

Und nun ging auch was...sanftes zupfen...kurzer Abzug...Anhieb! Da is was dran. Nach einem kurzen Drill tauchte ein Adlerrochen auf! Da es der erste Fisch des Tages war, brachte mir das einen Whiskey ein  .

Nach einigen Fotos durfte er majestätisch wieder abtauchen..schöne Tiere. 

Es ging allerdings sehr ruhig weiter...nur zwei weitere Rochen bei Mitanglern fanden den Weg über die Reling.

Zwischenzeitlich schwammen kurz hinter dem Boot zwei große Wale vorbei.

Gegen Mittag gab es dann Sandwich, anschließend traten wir schleppend den Heimweg an- trotz aller Bemühungen leider erneut ohne Kontakt zu Fischen.

Der Käptn schob die mangelnden Erfolge auf den vorherigen sehr windigen Tag, damit teils trübes Wasser und veränderte, für Gran Canaria ungewöhnliche Strömungen. Auch andere Yachten hatten wohl wenig, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe.

Wie auch immer- eine sehr geile, beeindruckende Tour in neuen Gewässern mit neuen Eindrücken, beeindruckender Natur...und nicht Schneider :vik: .

Interessant ist, dass die fingen, die angeln konnten...also regelmäßig frische Köfis ran machten, den Köder etwas bewegten etc...reines faulenzen und die Crew machen lassen, war nicht so der Bringer. Zumindest fingen die drei (der Schwede, ein Engländer und ich  ) die auch selbst etwas taten...

P.S.: Das letzte Bild ist ein Suchbild- irgendwo da sind die zwei Wale drauf  .


----------



## phirania (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri.
War trotz allem doch ein gelungender Angeltag.


----------



## Finke20 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> P.S.: Das letzte Bild ist ein Suchbild- irgendwo da sind die zwei Wale drauf  .


:vik:

Ich hab sie gefunden |laola:.

Aber sage mal Vermessen, seit wann tragen Wale Mützen|kopfkrat.
Das habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen ;+ :q:q.

Petri zum Rochen #6.


----------



## randio (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Blech ist doch schon verstaut und Gummis immer in Aktion!
> Die Dicke gestern ging auch auf Gummi ab (12er Fox) #6
> 
> Wo sind denn hier die "phantastischen Zandergewässer"?



Das war zu plump... 
Der 12er FOX ist aber ein guter Ansatz!

@Aalredl
Krasse Geschosse!!!
Haben die gebissen, oder haste die gerissen?

@Bieber
Trotzdem großen Respekt, wie du dich in den letzten Wochen anglerisch Entwickelt hast!!! Ich war ja bei deinen anfänglichen Reviews ein großer Kritiker!


----------



## wiesentangler (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und noch einer


----------



## kalfater (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische! Petri den Fängern! Tolle Geschichte, vermesser! Das rockt! 

Schugga, seh' ich da einen rosafarbenen Zollstock? Das passt ja prima ;-)

Schönen Abend allen!


----------



## Schugga (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kalfater schrieb:


> Schugga, seh' ich da einen rosafarbenen Zollstock? Das passt ja prima ;-)



Fliederfarben.


----------



## kalfater (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schugga, meine Kollegin fährt auch auf die Farbe ab. Muss wohl 'ne ausgemachte Frauenschwäche sein. ;-)

Übrigens: ein hinreißendes Foto von Dir! Richtig stark.


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@randio: nee natürlich nicht regulär gefangen  Kenne auch keinen fall,  bei dem das jemandem gelungen ist. Ernähren sich ja schließlich von  Plankton und das lässt sich bekanntlich schlecht anködern 
Ich denke durch das kälter werdende Wasser sind die einfach zu träge - deshalb kam es zu den zwei Fehlhakern.

@biber: Was für ein ausnahmefang! Petri #6


----------



## Lucius (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein Barsch von gestern..:q...


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine richtige Schönheit hast Du da gefangen


----------



## MikeHawk (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt tolle Barsche, worauf beissen sie bei euch?

Momentan ist bei mir sowas von tote Hose...


----------



## warenandi (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind ja wieder schöne Fische hier rausgekommen. Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!
Ich war gestern ein wenig auf der Ostsee um meinen Dorschvorrat wieder aufzufüllen.
Sehr schwieriges Angeln gewesen. Drift war überhaupt nicht vorhanden.
Trotzdem konnte ich 12 schöne Leo´s überreden mitzukommen.
Der Durchschnitt lag zwischen  48 und 52cm
Der größte hatte dann aber doch 61cm.


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

Darauf hätte ich auch mal Lust.
Macht ihr da eigentlich alle organisierte Touren mit nem Kutter?
Nach dem Hausbau wird das Jahr 2016 hoffentlich ein angeljahr und das will ich auf jeden Fall auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## warenandi (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fahre meistens mit nem Kutter raus. Ist für mich entspannter. 
Solltest unbedingt auch mal machen. Das stimmt. Und Schmeckt!:m
Ich mache solche Touren etwa 4 mal im Jahr.


----------



## Muyxin (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vorletzte Woche den Zielfisch Barsch zwar verfehlt, dafür konnte ich aber diesen schönen 83er Hecht überlisten. Gebissen auf einem Chubby von Illex


----------



## ayron (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Echt tolle Barsche, worauf beissen sie bei euch?
> 
> Momentan ist bei mir sowas von tote Hose...



Nur Barsche oder auch Zander? Hab in letzter Zeit einige Zander ( 30+) auf deiner Hausstrecke fangen können.


----------



## markus_82 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder ein etwas anderer Räuber...
Petri natürlich allen Fängern!


----------



## phirania (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach langer Durststrecke gabs bei mir auch mal wieder Hecht.
Und merkwürdiges Flug Gesellen.
Rote Libellen hatte ich bisher  noch nicht gesehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## brauni (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!  Geile Fische vokalem die Barsche sind der Hammer!#6
Bei mir gab es auch parr schöne fische!:q


----------



## kalfater (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber, Bräuni, eine rekordverdächtige Strecke ist das! Einmal das Beste von allem ;-)

Das Wetter heute war echt klasse, aber ich konnte nicht ans Wasser. Am Freitag geht es bei mir wieder los...

Petri!


----------



## nada1988 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann mich auch unter die Barschfänger gesellen. 
Heute 3 Stunden am Wasser gewesen, 14 Barsche gefangen, der größte hatte wohlgenährte 39cm und fand den 76er Squirrel SP in Ablette lecker. :vik:
Die beißen wie verrückt zur Zeit!


----------



## Fr33 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Momentan gehen die Barsche echt gut. Der hier ist noch vom Sonntag vom Vereinstümpel. Eig war der 5" Sea Shad (!!) für Zander gedacht. Doch wie der 31er Barsch sich den so schnell rein gewürgt hat zollt Respekt!


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klein Maxl`s großer Raubfisch fang


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Klein Maxl`s großer Raubfisch fang



Petri an den kleinen. 
Er macht sogar einen Freudenkopfstand.


----------



## hans21 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern abend nach der Arbeit hatte ich ne Stunde zu überbrücken und bin kurz an den Rhein (bei Köln). Große Hoffnungen auf nen Fang hatte ich bei dem aktuellen Wasserstand nicht und hab mich "irgendwo" hingestellt. Wie ein Wunder 5 Bisse davon 2 Aussteiger, 1 Untermaßiger und 2 im Küchenfenster. Den letzten musste ich an den Pensionär abgeben der mir 10 Minuten erzählte, dass er schon 50 Jahre am Rhein angelt und man an der Stelle garantiert nix fängt ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hans21 schrieb:


> Den letzten musste ich an den Pensionär abgeben der mir 10 Minuten erzählte, dass er schon 50 Jahre am Rhein angelt und man an der Stelle garantiert nix fängt ;-)


Fies - gefällt mir ;-))))

Glückwunsch zum Fang (auch den anderen Fängern!)


----------



## Silvio.i (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern Abend nach der Arbeit auch los. :q


----------



## MikeHawk (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ayron schrieb:


> Nur Barsche oder auch Zander? Hab in letzter Zeit einige Zander ( 30+) auf deiner Hausstrecke fangen können.



Hi Lars,

 die Zander fange ich auch  aber mit Barschen tue ich mich am Rhein echt schwer.

Gruß


----------



## s3nad (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Hi Lars,
> 
> die Zander fange ich auch  aber mit Barschen tue ich mich am Rhein echt schwer.
> 
> Gruß



Kann ich so unterschreiben. Jedoch hatte ich gestern nen Monster Biss. Unter Garantie nen Wels gewesen. Innerhalb von 5 sek. gefühlte 30m Schnur abgezogen. Beim umkreisen der Buhne war ich dann zu langsam, die Bremse einen Tick zu straff, sodass der Kollege mal eben 0.16 8Braid Geflecht abgerissen hat. 
So nen harten Drill und so ne Flucht hatte ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## warenandi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger. Super Fische.
Dieser Monat Oktober 2015 ist für mich persönlich der geilste und beste Raubfischmonat überhaupt!
8 Barsche Ü40, 1 Barsch Ü50, 23 Barsche Ü30!
Heute auf dem Kölpin kam dann noch Barsch Nummer 24 Ü30 dazu. Stolze 38cm hatte dieser schöne!
Und dann endlich mein größter Hecht dieses Jahr. Habe schon gedacht das ich dieses Jahr die 60cm Marke nicht mehr gebacken bekomme.
Doch dann kam diese schöne Dame, gefangen auf "The Shad" im Barschdekor Natur, mit einer Größe von 96cm ans Tageslicht. :vik::vik::vik:
Leider den Meter knapp verfehlt. Völig Egal. Bin Mega Glücklich.


----------



## captn-ahab (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den geilen Fisch kann man auch feiern!


----------



## chef (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gerät aus der Waldnaab:


----------



## lomu (28. Oktober 2015)

Heute zum zweiten Mal eine DS Montage ausprobiert - raus kam dabei das hier


----------



## Ichamel (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem ich einen Tag lang vergeblich versucht habe Zander mit Natürköderdropshoten zu überzeugen wante ich mich mit einem dicken Rotauge am Fireball wieder den Hechten zu.
Dauerte nicht mal ne Minute und die Zandergerte zeigte richtung Wasseroberfläche


----------



## hans21 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

gestern Abend noch mal für ne Stunde den Rhein beackert. Wegen des niedrigen Wasserstands mach ich viel mehr Strecke als sonst. Die Buhnen sind größtenteils freigelegt und es ist nicht so einfach wenigstens leichte Strömungsschatten und dann auch noch Fisch zu finden. Das artet richtig in Arbeit aus. An einer Stelle plötzlich eindeutigen Fischkontakt - mehrmals ohne das einer hängen blieb. Ich bin dann mit der Ködergröße eine Nummer runter und nach ein paar weiteren Versuchen hing dann auch mal einer. Es war dann nicht der erwartete Rapfen sondern mein erster Aland überhaupt. Ich wollte ihn nicht aus dem Wasser heben und hab nur ganz grob mal das Maßband dran gehalten, >45 < 50cm. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die so kampfstark sind, es gab richtig Tumult im Wasser.


----------



## schnubbi1307 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kurz vorm Monatsende noch was von mir. Die besten Fänge der letzten Tage.


----------



## ashtray (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen ... heute darf ich hier auchmal mitspielen ... nach gut 2 Jahren mit vielen vielen Hechten zwischen 30 und 60cm (letzeres war bis heute mein PB) hatte ich heute unglaubliches Glück....

Seht selbst, die Fotos sagen wohl alles :vik: *120cm auf den Punkt *

Ich war leider alleine unterwegs und musste die Dame kurz im Boot ablegen, da ich sonst weder abhaken noch Fotos machen konnte. War aber alles schon schön nass (ich auch).

Was für ein Tag


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fisch!
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## wilhelm (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen super Fisch.
 Ein herzliches Petri Heil.


----------



## Seele (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ashtray schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ... heute darf ich hier auchmal mitspielen ... nach gut 2 Jahren mit vielen vielen Hechten zwischen 30 und 60cm (letzeres war bis heute mein PB) hatte ich heute unglaubliches Glück....
> 
> Seht selbst, die Fotos sagen wohl alles :vik: *120cm auf den Punkt *
> 
> ...





Bäääm, dickes Petri. 
Dem Fisch dürfte nichts passiert sein, ein Bild kann dir da sicher keiner verübeln.


----------



## Kaka (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ashtray schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ... heute darf ich hier auchmal mitspielen ... nach gut 2 Jahren mit vielen vielen Hechten zwischen 30 und 60cm (letzeres war bis heute mein PB) hatte ich heute unglaubliches Glück....
> 
> Seht selbst, die Fotos sagen wohl alles :vik: *120cm auf den Punkt *
> 
> ...



Superklasse. Dickes Petri! #6#6#6

Auf was hat die Gute gebissen?


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krasser Tag heute. Hatte alleine exakt 40 Barsche, einen Zander, einen Hecht und einen Aland. Die meisten Barsche um die 30 rum, 4 über 40.













Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (31. Oktober 2015)

@Trollwut: geworfen oder vertikal?


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @Trollwut: geworfen oder vertikal?


Sowohl als auch. Hatte meistens einen oder zwei Verfolger, die häufig unterm Bellystehngeblieben sind. Die hab ich dann vertikal eingesammelt.

Alle Fische warn übrigens noch im recht flachen, ca 2m.
Meistens direkt an der Strömungskante von Rückströmung zu harter Strömung oder direkt in harter Strömung

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​




















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner Oktober: *
hans21

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## hanzz (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch.
Immerhin ein hans [emoji6]


----------



## hanzz (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann schmeiss ich mein Los für November in die Trommel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Dann schmeiss ich mein Los für November in die Trommel.
> Anhang anzeigen 239634


Jetzt willschs wissen 
:m:m


----------



## s3nad (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch hans21! Petri auch zu der wunderschönen Hecht Dame! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JasonP (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an hans... und allen anderen, zu schönen Fischen!


----------



## Tobi92 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch euch Hans's 

War gestern auch ne Weile aufn See, den ich noch nicht allzu lang befische. 

Durch den Wind konnt ich mir den Drift zu nutze machen und so vom Boot aus Meter für Meter Richtung Ufer feuern. 

Gefischt hab ich ausschließlich mit der Line Throu Trout 15cm in den Dekors Albino und Bachforelle.

Es blieben fünf Hechte hängen, zwar nur ein mittlerer, sonst nur kleine, hat aber trotzdem riesigen Spaß gemacht. 

Auch das Ufer konnt ich so ganz gut erkunden, weshalb ich jetzt dann mal (evtl sogar schon Heute, je nachdem ob ich mich früh genug den Griffeln der Freundin entreißen kann ) bei Dämmerung/Dunkelheit losziehen  und es auf Zander versuchen werde. 

Hier noch paar Bilder, entschuldigt die miese Qualität, war alleine Unterwegs 





















Sind allerdings nur zwei


----------



## hans21 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah, ich werd verrückt, SUPER!

DANKE!

Und ein weiterer Grund für noch ne Rute 




hanzz schrieb:


> Immerhin ein hans [emoji6]



Ein Hans im Glück!

Eigentlich heiß ich Edgar, uneigentlich natürlich auch.


----------



## west1 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen!

Heute morgen gabs bei mir 2 Hechtle ohne Bild und zwei Bärschle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hans21 schrieb:


> Boah, ich werd verrückt, SUPER!
> 
> DANKE!
> 
> ...


Guck mal in Deine PN hier - musst mir noch Adresse per Mail schicken ;-)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## RayZero (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abendessen [emoji106]


----------



## hanzz (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber Ray. Petri


----------



## Trollwut (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute wenig Zeit gehabt, deswegen nur eine Stelle von gestern angesteuert und anderthalb Stunden abgefischt. Wieder wie gestern Nachmittag, hammerharte Bisse auf Gummi, aber keiner bleibt hängen. Mit DS-Tauwurm gehts dann plötzlich. 2 mit 35, einer mit 41, n Rotauge und ne dicke Grundrl









Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## J&J Fishing (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

trotz extrem niedrigem Wasser konnte ich den Zander überlisten, mit meinen 14 Jahren bisher auf jeden Fall der Fisch meines bisherigen Lebens


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Menschenskinder- ihr wart ja richtig fleissig !

Und nicht weniger erfolgreich- Ein dickes Petri Heil den Fängern!|wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die letzten 2 mal gabs 3 Rebofos(33,36,39) und 2 Seefos(45,50), die wieder schwimmen.

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger


----------



## Bela B. (1. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an hans21 zum Gewinn.

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Auch ich konnte wieder einen schönen Herbstbarsch fangen,er ist gleichzeitig auch der Größte dieses Jahres für mich.

Bela B.


----------



## jvonzun (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe gestern den November optimal eingeläutet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch - der hat Dich aber richtig erwischt!


----------



## vermesser (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich melde mich auch als Raubfischfänger zurück. Obwohl- eher fast Nichtsfänger.

Angesichts mauer Fänge im gewohnten Revier brachen ein Kumpel und ich gestern mal zu neuen Ufern auf. Schnell geslippt und um halb 8 gings hinaus auf die Ostsee. Landschaftlich eine wunderschöne Tour in der neuen Ecke...leider waren die ersten Driften absolute Nullnummern, obwohl das Echo voll war. Naja...kann passieren. Wir suchten von flach bis tief, hier und da...schließlich ging bei meinen Kumpel ein kapitaler Knurrhahn über die Bordwand...gefolgt von einem kleinen Dorsch später. Bei mir weiterhin nix.

Aus Verzweiflung gingen wir dann noch eine Runde zum Schleppen über. Hier gab es dann einen Doppeldrill...gefolgt von langer Ruhe.

Schließlich gelang es auch mir noch, einen Dorsch zu erpilken und meine neue Rute zu entjungfern...

So traten wir dann mit ganzen 4 Dorschen den Heimweg an. Schön wars trotzdem...mal was neues gesehen und ne Alternative zum üblichen Revier erkundet.


----------



## jvonzun (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch - der hat Dich aber richtig erwischt!


 
verspätetes Halloween #6


----------



## pike-81 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
@jvonzun:
Woran erkennt man den erfolgreichen Hechtangler?
Petri


----------



## marcellus07 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

tok.... tok..... biss.....


----------



## Eitsch (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute neuer PB Hecht mit 82 cm und 4.105 Gramm.

Ich revidiere hier auch meine Aussage, dass Hechte "keine Power" haben.
Ok... Fische mit schlechter Genetik, die Untergewichtig sind und aus einem 5.000 m" Tümpel kommen haben tatsächlich nicht den besonderen Kampfgeist.

ABer als dieser Dicke Flusshecht eingestiegen ist ging doch ganz schön die Lutzi ab. 

Ich konnte den Biss sehen. Genau vor meinen Füßen, folgte der Hecht den Spinner auf sehr gemächliche Art und Weise und biss ganz sanft mit der Schnauzenspitze. 

Also der Fisch vor meinen Füßen in die Tiefe schoss (fast 3 Meter tief direkt am Rand) blieb mir nur übrig die gute alte DAM Black Panther Zanderrute mit beiden Händen festzuhalten. 

Ich bin nicht so der Raubfischangler und die meisten Hechte bleiben bei 30 bis 65 cm. 
Aber das war heute echt ein tolles Erlebniss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch!
Sowas ist halt immer ein Erlebnis, mit Biss direkt vor den Füßen an der Oberfläche!


----------



## Hezaru (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, überall geile Fische auser bei mir.
Bemerkenswert ist auch jvonzun.
Stellt hier oft traumhafte Bilder mit obergeilen Fischen ein und macht ein Gesicht als hätte er ein 15er Rotauge in den Händen
Nur wenn Fische zurückbeissen lächelt er, ich schmeiss mich weg:q#6
Ok, einen hab ich auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schön - ne (Kaul)Quappe ;-)))))))


----------



## Hezaru (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einspruch, euer Ehren.
Ich schwör mit meinem Anglerehrenwort,|znaika:
die war grösser als ne Kaulquappe|splat2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

;-)))))))))


----------



## lute (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ihr mich die letzten Wochen ganz wuschig gemacht habt mit euren dicken Barschen, konnte ich heute endlich auch mal wieder los ziehen und das mit Erfolg, ich konnte meinen PB noch mal um 3cm toppen. 

4 Barsche in 
42cm
35cm
36cm
und 37cm.

Die Reihenfolge entspricht den Bildern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt!


----------



## jvonzun (3. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert ist auch jvonzun.
> Stellt hier oft traumhafte Bilder mit obergeilen Fischen ein und macht ein Gesicht als hätte er ein 15er Rotauge in den Händen
> Nur wenn Fische zurückbeissen lächelt er, ich schmeiss mich weg:q#6


 
versuche mich zu bessern :q

Petri zur Quappe, ab nächster Woche werde ich die auch wieder vertikal befischen!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

moinsen,
wir waren auch n bißchen draußen(2,5h-über 50dorsche und ne flunder)
so macht´s spaß


----------



## lute (3. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute waren sie zickig. Ein Biss, ein Fisch. Ein durchschnittliches Exemplar von knapp 30cm. Dazu noch mal zwei andere Bilder vom Vortag, die Bilder sind ja nicht die besten. Ist immer so eine Sache, wenn man alleine am Wasser ist und die Sonne tief steht. 

Vielleicht versuche ich am Freitag noch mal mein Glück. Irgendwo muss ja der ü50 stehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

30cm Durchschnitt? Bei uns sind das schon tolle Barsche 

Auf Barsch habe ich es heute auch kurz probiert. Wollte die letzten Würmer noch los werden. Habe mich unter eine Brücke gesetzt mit Spundwand und Steinpackung. 

War eine dumme Idee, denn die Grundeln zogen den Wurm ständig in die Steine. Ein paar habe ich trotzdem bekommen....davon war eine auch recht groß. Da war ich wirklich überrascht, da die Grundeln erst seit letztem Jahr an der Stelle sind und erst seit diesem Jahr häufig sind. Nebenan waren noch 4 andere Angler...alle nichts gefangen. Ich frage mich wieso das Gewässer so schlecht ist, wenn es kälter wird. Woanders klappts ja auch.


----------



## jvonzun (3. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Trollwut (3. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der jvonzun lächelt doch nicht etwa? Unglaublich. Das liegt bestimmt nur am entsetzten Blick vom Zander :m

Petri!


----------



## Promachos (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahrscheinlich hat er sich vorher vom Zetti beißen lassen:m.

Petri auf jeden Fall allen zu ihren schönen Fängen!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Inni (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

mein erster Ü100 mit 108cm :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Meter!!


----------



## chef (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander-Alarm


----------



## markus_82 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab wieder 2 "Exoten" für euch.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geilo:k#6


----------



## RayZero (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ober geilo :k#6


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Ich hab wieder 2 "Exoten" für euch.





Sehr tolle Fische,
weiss nicht ob du das schon mal gepostet hattest, aber du bist in der Donau Region unterwegs oder?


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was sind das für welche?


----------



## captn-ahab (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das finde ich auch super interessant!!!
Ein Fisch den ich bsi vor 2 Wochen nichtmal kannte, da darfst du gerne noch ein paar Bilder und Infos raushauen.
Für mich ein ganz klares Thread Thema mit Berichtswunsch 

Der "Zingel Thread" wäre was


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was sind das für welche?




Zingel ... auch ne Barsch-Art


----------



## markus_82 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sehr tolle Fische,
> weiss nicht ob du das schon mal gepostet hattest, aber du bist in der Donau Region unterwegs oder?



Hallo Fr33, das ist richtig. Zingel gibt es in der Donau in unserem Abschnitt sehr viele. 
 Kenne aber niemand der diesen Fisch als "Zielfisch" hat, da diese doch sehr lästig beim z.B. Aalangeln sein können.
 Meine geposteten Fänge sind auch Beifang beim Zanderangeln. Dieses Jahr sind sie allerdings sehr aggressiv, da sie sich teilweise 12-15cm Gummis reinhauen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die sehen doch gar net so klein aus - als Barschart:
Schmecken die denn nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:-( 
Gerade kurz geguckt:
Ganzjährig geschont, also wurscht wie die schmecken.....


----------



## Lajos1 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

beide Male Zingel, würde ich sagen. Ganzjährig geschützt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In Bayern - ein paar km weiter in Österreich:
Schonzeit ist von 1.2. - 31.5. bei einem Mindestmaß von 20cm...


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zingel, Streber, Schrätzer, diese 3 Worte hab ich zuletzt vor 30 Jahren bei der Sportfischerprüfung gehört.
Sehr schön. Nie en natur gesehen.


----------



## hans21 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der niedrige Rheinpegel ist mies, hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass man an sonst unerreichbare Stellen rankommt.

An einer Solchen vor gut ner Stunde im Lichte des Kölner Doms einen der begehrten Burschen rausgezuppelt. Das Foto ist leider nicht so gut, im Kescher abhaken und dann mit einer Hand ein Foto mit dem Smartphone machen, ist halt alles wackelig. Der Kerl war ein gut genährter ungefähr Mittfünfziger und wächst hoffentlich noch.


----------



## randio (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@hans21
Besser so, als in den Dreck legen...

Dafür haste dir noch ne Rolle verdient. ;-)


----------



## hans21 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



randio schrieb:


> @hans21
> Besser so, als in den Dreck legen...
> 
> Dafür haste dir noch ne Rolle verdient. ;-)



Ne ne, eine reicht, die Fotos jetzt sind nur zum Angeben


----------



## Aalangler66 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann nur mit einem 72er Hecht dienen ...


----------



## der matti (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Havelbarsche in rot auf Holz


----------



## MarkusG80 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





69er Rheinhessen-Zander - gefangen an einem abgerissenen Vorfach dass sich bei den Kopfschlägen um den Drilling vom losgeschüttelten Wobbler gewickelt hat.


----------



## McPike (5. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Schöner 65er Zander aus dem Oberrhein.


----------



## lute (5. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ging auf Pose gar nichts, also habe ich mich für die letzten beiden Stunden dazu entschlossen, trotz der Grundeln den Wurm auf Grund zu legen. 
Das hat sich gelohnt, ein schlanker 40iger und ein kleiner frecher von geschätzten 20cm.
Die größte Wollhandkrabbe meines Lebens, hat sich kurz vor der Landung doch noch dazu entschieden, ihre Beute aufzugeben. Schade, war kein schlechter Drill.

Den ersehnten ü50 muss ich weiter suchen...


----------



## Angler9999 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger
Hier mal ne Forelle...


----------



## PAFischer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Es hat sich endlich nach vielen, vielen Monaten ausgeschneidert. Ihr glaubt nicht welch Freudentanz ich für den kleinen 72er Schniepel hingelegt habe. Passanten müssen gedacht haben ich hab einen an der Klatsche...


----------



## Donnerkrähe (5. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

72er Schniepel.. Tzz.. Leute Gibts |supergri

Petri dazu!


----------



## PAFischer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> 72er Schniepel.. Tzz.. Leute Gibts |supergri
> 
> Petri dazu!




Mein dritter Hecht überhaupt. Für mich ein Riese, für viele andere aber wohl nix ungewöhnliches. :vik:

Dankeschön #6


----------



## Riesenangler (5. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit dem liegst du noch einen Hecht vor mir in diesem Jahr. Ich habe nur noch drei Wochen in dieser Firma, aber denkste man kommt mal dazu die harten Ruten zu schwingen? Ne bis zum ersten Urlaubstag eineinhalb Wochen vor dem Ende muss man ran. Überstunden werden nun plötzlich doch ausgezahlt. Was solls, Glückwunsch, Petri und weiter so. 
Micha.


----------



## warenandi (5. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger.

Angler9999: die Forelle ist absolut genial! #6

PAFischer: dieses Jahr habe ich bis jetzt ungefähr 20 Hechte gefangen. Der größte hatte 60cm bis Ende Oktober. 96cm hatte die Dame. Eine Erlösung war das! Ich weiß wie du dich fühlst! #6


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jader schrieb:


> Schöner 65er Zander aus dem Oberrhein.




Klasse fisch!
Die Rute hab ich mir auch gerade geholt. Darf ich fragen was das für eine Rolle ist?


----------



## Ruti Island (5. November 2015)

Jader schrieb:


> Schöner 65er Zander aus dem Oberrhein.




Petri! Mit der Rute kann es ja nur was werden, mit der Tiboron hat man doch quasi ne Fanggarantie, oder? ;-)

Auch Petri Heil an alle anderen erfolgreichen!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern hab ich das derzeitige Kaiserwetter in Bayern genutzt und war an einem kleinen Stausee unterwegs. Wollte eigentlich Barsch und Zander. 
Damit hats nicht geklappt. 

Am waren es 2 Hechte, 1 quergehakte Brachse und 1 Fehlbiss. 

Gefreut hat mich, dass ich einen Hecht auf einen im Stile eines Softjerks geführten No-Action Köder verführen konnte.


----------



## captn-ahab (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der See sieht ja super idyllisch aus, Petri!


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,


fehlt ein wenig Wasser im See, ne?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, so niedrig habe ich den noch nie gesehen.
Auf dem anhängenden Foto sieht man es recht schön, Wasserkante ist normalerweise da, wo die Büsche stehen.


----------



## McPike (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Klasse fisch!
> Die Rute hab ich mir auch gerade geholt. Darf ich fragen was das für eine Rolle ist?



Daiwa Exist 3000 :m


----------



## McPike (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Petri! Mit der Rute kann es ja nur was werden, mit der Tiboron hat man doch quasi ne Fanggarantie, oder? ;-)



Danke! Fang-Garantie kommt schon hin #6


----------



## J&J Fishing (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo alle zusammen,

 ich weiß jetzt nicht ganz ob der Fisch unten hier in das Thema gehört:q, aber er hat nun mal beim Spinnfischen gebissen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gebissen oder gehakt?
Auf was?


----------



## J&J Fishing (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gebissen oder gehakt?
> Auf was?



das ist es ja, GEBISSEN und zwar nicht auf en Gummi sondern auf en kleinen Wobble, habe nicht schlecht geguckt|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

cool, hatte auch schon Karpfen auf Spinner..


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jader schrieb:


> Daiwa Exist 3000 :m




Ohje hab ich befürchtet ;-) passt da echt geil dran! Ist mir aber n ticken zu teuer, mal sehen vielleicht wirds bei mir ne certate.

Allen Fängern petri heil, tolle fische!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der matti (7. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag aus dem Juli, schlanker Elbhecht (98 cm), direkt am Ufer gebissen. Naja ist auch dann mein Profilbild geworden.


----------



## RayZero (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs leider nur ein paar kleine Texas-Räuber. Einen recht guten, so mitte 30 geschätzt, ist leider kurz vor dem Steg ausgeschlitzt. Hat mich tierisch angekotzt, wäre mein PB gewesen :c

http://imgur.com/a/lF4Yy


----------



## warenandi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der matti: Petri zu dieser schönen schlanken Dame. #6

RayZero: es kommt nicht immer auf die Größe an. Hübscher Barsch und kein Schneider! Petri. :m


----------



## RayZero (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ warenandi

das muss jetzt vom Großbarsch Jäger Nr. 1 kommen, richtig :q

nein Spaß, danke! Und hier sieht man mal wieder: selbst ein kleiner Barsch nimmt einen 8,5cm langen Hog Impact am 1er Widegap-Haken ohne Probleme - wenn er will |bigeyes


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern für 1,5h kurz am Rhein gewesen.
Gab 2 um die 40 und noch den hier


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hat sich dieser lustige geselle gestern abend den Köfi beim Zander angeln geschnappt...


----------



## Leine-Leroy (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Woche gab es Pike on Fly! 30 stück in 4 Tagen.
 Größter 90cm, Durchschnittsgröße ca. 70 cm 

 Anbei ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kommen wieder die Wochenendfische ))
Klasse!


----------



## esox1000 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo
konnte heute Vormittag diesen 50er Dickbarsch
vom Angelkajak aus zum kurzen Fotoshooting überreden.|supergri
Dachte zuerst wegen der Gegenwehr an einen Zander und
staunte nicht schlecht als dieser Ausnahmefisch an die Oberfläche kam.





Gruß esox


----------



## angelschorsch (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Esox


----------



## 2jahrepause (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Doppelschlag vor 10 Tagen 117cm und Heute 120cm|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das sind Granaten - Glückwunsch


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hammer fische:k


----------



## Carpdr (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Fische

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## s3nad (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



2jahrepause schrieb:


> Doppelschlag vor 10 Tagen 117cm und Heute 120cm|supergri



Petri, der Knaller.
Jetzt musst Du nur noch deine Signatur anpassen |kopfkrat


----------



## phirania (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



s3nad schrieb:


> Petri, der Knaller.
> Jetzt musst Du nur noch deine Signatur anpassen |kopfkrat



Auf Doppelschlag...
Dickes Petri.#6
Hammer Fische.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fänger. Hammer was da wieder aus dem Wasser kommt.

-------

Am Samstag war Vereinsangeln auf Raubfisch. Bei mir gab es nur einen Hecht unter 20cm. Spannender war der Sonntag. Eigentlich war ein ruhiger Tag am Störpuff geplant, allerdings hat mein Kollege mich dazu überredet spontan nach Amsterdam zu fahren. Ja, spontan. Lust hatte ich nicht, 5 Uhr aufstehen und dann 3 Stunden fahren. Aber was macht man nicht alles für ein paar Fische.

Ich konnte 4 schöne Zander bis 68cm landen. Ein Monster, das mir extrem Schnur von der Rolle gezogen hat, ist relativ schnell ausgestiegen. Aber ansonsten ein erfolgreicher Tag.


----------



## Dominik.L (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war mal wieder schleppen und 4 kleine Hechte erwischt. 

Sagt mal kennt ihr auch so Leute die immer pennen wenn sie auf einem boot sind??? (sry für die Zensur, aber hab meine Kumpels nicht gefragt)


----------



## phirania (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lass sie schlafen,dann fängst du mehr.

Dickes  Petri#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat vielleicht nen harten Job (und nen Käptn, dem er vertraut ;-)))


----------



## jvonzun (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern ging es zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr auf Quappen, vertikal in gut 40m gejiggt.


----------



## RayZero (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer @ jvonzun

Petri!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

moinsen
kein fisch zum angeben, aber doch sehr selten in ufernähe... 110cm lachs (wahrscheinlich krank/viele parasiten-mit der laicherei hatte er jedenfalls nichts am hut)


----------



## Franz_16 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gejiggte Quappen, das find ich immernoch so faszinierend #6 

Jon, was ist denn das schwarze Rotor-Teil über der orangen Perle?


----------



## 2jahrepause (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> gestern ging es zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr auf Quappen, vertikal in gut 40m gejiggt.






Wahnsinn |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes gezielt;+ was für ein Gewässer  ?


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> moinsen
> kein fisch zum angeben, aber doch sehr selten in ufernähe... 110cm lachs (wahrscheinlich krank/viele parasiten-mit der laicherei hatte er jedenfalls nichts am hut)




Mööönsch, da zieht einer einen Fisch des Lebens ins Bellyboot und alles faselt von Quappen.

Der Schlanke ist aber sowas von zum Angeben. Da bin ich doch sofort neidisch. 

Allerdickstes Petri


----------



## Don-Machmut (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> moinsen
> kein fisch zum angeben, aber doch sehr selten in ufernähe... 110cm lachs



petri tom #h


----------



## jvonzun (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja gezielt,wobei wir schweizer nicht von jiggen sondern von zupfen sprechen ;-).
das oberhalb der roten perle sind rasseln.das braucht es aber alles nicht und die rasseln schon lange nicht mehr,da komplett verrostet. ich schmücke aber meine zupfer gerne. War im Zugersee.

 petri zum Silberbarren!


----------



## laxvän (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Lachs und mit 110 cm ja auch ein richtig großer.
Wenn er jetzt auch noch besser im Futter gestanden hätte, wäre es ja ein absoluter Traumfisch gewesen.
 Aber auch so finde ich, dass es ein wirklicher Ausnahmefang ist. Absolut Top


----------



## jhd81 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Lachs. Finde auch das der durchaus zum Angeben geeignet ist #6


----------



## Bela B. (12. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

"Aller guten Dinge sind drei".Beim letzten mal an diesen Hot Spot konnte  ich Beobachten das der Hecht den Köder zweimal verfolgte.Heute hatte er  auf den 2.8" Shad am UL Gerät gebissen.Was für ein geiler Drill vom  schlanken 96er.


Bela B.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, bei mir heute nen richtig schöner Barsch von guten 46cm. Foto nur so naja.:c

Grüße JK


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

fette kugel:k


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jkc: So ne "Kugel" würde ich jederzeit jeglichen anderen noch so großen/ schönen "Kugeln" vorziehen  

HAMMMMERBARSCH!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein richtiger Moppel....

klasse!!


----------



## RayZero (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, bei mir heute nen richtig schöner Barsch von guten 46cm. Foto nur so naja.:c
> 
> Grüße JK



Geil!!!!!!!!!!!!! |bigeyes


----------



## jkc (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Leute, der Fisch war echt kräftig in jeglicher Hinsicht, beim Biss und von der Rutenbiegung dachte ich eigentlich an nen besseren Zander, aber das Geruppel in der Rute war dann eindeutig, da ging die Pumpe schon mal auf ne höhere Frequenz.:q
Hunger war wohl auch groß, vom Gummi guckte nur noch der Bleikopf aus dem Schlund.|bigeyes
Körperbau und Färbung ist ja ansatzweise auf dem Bild zu sehen.
Streifen wie mit dem Pinsel gezogen.
Machte nen jüngeren Eindruck als meine Großbarsche sonst.

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe es auch die letzten Tage mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Und es lief recht gut  .

Ich habe einen neuen Lieblingsgummi- die Fox Zander Pro Shads in 10 und 12 cm finden die Hechte toll. Allerdings sitzt der werksseitig verbaute Haken zu weit vorn...ein kleiner Stinger verbessert die Quote der gehakten Fische deutlich.

Zu den gelandeten Fischen kamen noch zwei weitere mittlere Hechte, die allerdings beim Üben der Handlandung nicht still halten wollten und sich abdrehten...egal- berührt zählt als gefangen  .

Maße kann ich nicht nennen, wie üblich...aber der eine Barsch dürfte die 50cm nur sehr knapp verfehlt haben.


----------



## vermesser (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und weiter gehts 


Der Hecht im Kescher kam vom Haken ab...war da aber schon über dem Netz


----------



## vermesser (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, nu ist aber Schluss  .


----------



## trutte100 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...mal wieder top Barsche hier#h!!


----------



## captn-ahab (13. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Vermesser!

In "Black n Lime" seit 1 jahr mein Favorit.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hat sich auch mal wieder ein Hecht verirrt


----------



## Seele (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich auch mal wieder ein Hecht verirrt



Ist hinten der Fischmarkt im Hintergrund weil das gleich bearbeitet hast :vik:

Petri Kollege.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Seele schrieb:


> Ist hinten der Fischmarkt im Hintergrund weil das gleich bearbeitet hast :vik:
> 
> Petri Kollege.



Ne, mir war nur die Gewässergröße etwas peinlich :q :q


----------



## shafty262 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer[emoji1] 

Das in sonem Planschbecken echt Fisch ist, kaum vorzustellen. Petri zum schönen Hecht.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Hammer[emoji1]
> 
> Das in sonem Planschbecken echt Fisch ist, kaum vorzustellen. Petri zum schönen Hecht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Das 2. Foto ist Fake.Petri zum Hecht#6.


----------



## shafty262 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jetzt wo dus sagst merkt mans. [emoji23]


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was ein aufstand :m:m 

Petri zum Köderfisch Franz :vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

oh man, jetzt habt ihrs doch bemerkt :q
Dabei habe ich doch extra diese Spezial-App dafür genommen :q :q 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301153


----------



## Seele (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal bisschen lustig hier 

Bei mir gab's heute beim Huchenfischen nen etwas sehr außergewöhnlichen Beifang. Aber kann man mal hinnehmen :m


----------



## Angler2097 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Franz


----------



## YvesSaint89 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Seele und Franz #6


----------



## x-cite (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

 Gestern konnte ich mal wieder einen vorzeigbaren Barsch verhaften.
Richtig schön rund sind sie jetzt.





Gruß und Petri die Fänger

Andi


----------



## Trollwut (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte heute 9-10 Barsche und noch n paar sehr gute verloren. 3 besonders Gierige  mussten mit, weil sie sich den Wurm am DS bis sonstwohin versenkt hatten.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (14. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen das super Wetter genutzt und mit Sohnemann an den See. Und hoch zufrieden konnte ich ihn wieder mit nach Hause nehmen. Papa hatte leider nur 2 Abdrücke für den Fisch KieferOrthopäden auf dem Gummi. Aber Dank Wetter und zufriedenen Kind ein super Ausflug [emoji106] 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was macht ihr alle nur anders, als wir hier in und um Brandenburg/Havel????
 Bei uns sucht man sich derzeit einen Wolf und verfährt mit dem Boot nur literweise Sprit für nichts und wieder nichts.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist an mehreren Gewässern so. Gibt gute und schlechte Gewässern. Bei uns ist übrigens auch nichts mehr los 

Petri allen


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Fisch ist ja vorhanden.  Mehr als genug.


----------



## Trollwut (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ist an mehreren Gewässern so. Gibt gute und schlechte Gewässern. Bei uns ist übrigens auch nichts mehr los
> 
> Petri allen


Hier fängt momentan auch keiner außer 3, 4 Leute. Läuft bei mir auch nur aus bestimmten Faktoren heraus so gut, sobald da was nicht üasst is vorbei. Beispiel: 10-14g Köpfe sind ok, sobald mehr dran hängt gibts keinerlei Biss mehr.


Heute hatte ich 8 Stück, einer u35, der Rest größer, Größte hatte 42.
Bisse kamen entweder brutalst mit komplett versenktem Gummi oder aber nur extrem vorsichtiges Gezupfe. Letztere haben dann den DS-Tauwurm zu spüren bekommen.













Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patryk (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann werd ich mal auch "einen" aus diesem Jahr Euch vorstellen: 
121 cm und schön dick 








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man, man, man.  Nur noch Kopfschütteln.  Man kommt sich echt schon zu blöd vor.


----------



## Revilo62 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schon beeindruckende Fänge, Gratulation an Alle Fänger
@Riesenangler, ich glaube es auch langsam, dass wir was falsch machen, nur man hört bei uns aber quer Beet nüscht, nüscht nüscht  und die tollsten Verschwörungstheorien

Tight Lines:vik:


----------



## Lil Torres (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Patryk

so müssen hechte aussehen, gratulation.

auch allen anderen ein dickes petri!!


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja genau, man hört immer nur nüscht. Aber ich habe ja nun zwei Wochen Urlaub und da wird geangelt bis die Finger bluten. Bis auf zwei Tage , wo ich echt nicht kann, geht das Boot jeden Tag aufs Wasser.


----------



## Schugga (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Patryk: die Farbe und Zeichnung ist ja außergewöhnlich schön bei der Dame!
PETRI Dir!


----------



## Patryk (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank 
Allen anderen eine erfolgreiche Herbstsaison und Petri 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Patryk schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal auch "einen" aus diesem Jahr Euch vorstellen:
> 121 cm und schön dick



Petri schöner Fisch
http://up.picr.de/23724131hi.jpg


----------



## rowi09 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

[emoji1]


----------



## jvonzun (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den hätt ich auch noch schön auf die Startseite nehmen können heute morgen - Lehrer sind wieder mal langsam ;-))))

Petri zum Zander und all den anderen Fängen!


----------



## Siever (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern!
Bei mir lief es am Wochenende auch ziemlich gut. Neben einigen Zandern gab es diesen schönen Ballon. Es fehtle zwar ein Zentimeter zur magischen Marke, allerdings ist dieser Barsch mit Abstand der schönste, den ich je gefangen habe. Makellos.
Die Umstände waren übrigens so richtig mies. Starkregen, Sturm, extremes Niedrigwasser und Schnurbögen in Richtung Himmel machten das Angeln zu einer echten Herausforderung. Umso schöner, wenn dann so etwas dabei heraus kommt.


----------



## ulli1958m (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*@siever.....Petri....super schöner BigFisch #6*

#h


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, hier gehts ja rund. Tolle Fische.

Ich war gestern mal kurz am Strand, die unerwartete Windlücke nutzen und eine für mich neue Stelle antesten.

Leider gab es nur einen Dorsch, kaum größer als der Blinker, sowie einen weiteren Aussteiger in gefühlt der gleichen mächtigen Größe.

Aber nach sehr hartem Drill konnte ich einen gut erhaltenen Spöket landen- in 28 Gramm und ner brauchbaren Farbe :vik: .


----------



## BjoernS (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da wollte ich am Samstag Nachmittag (14.11.2015) noch mal schnell zwei Stunden raus um frische Luft zu schnappen (mich hat eine Grippe erwischt) und ein paar Würfe machen um den Kopf frei zu bekommen...und dann passiert DAS: Ein Traum-Zander von 90cm und fast 8kg knallt mir beim 8. Wurf auf den Stint-Shad.
Gewässer: Leine

tl
Björn


----------



## Silvio.i (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern bei Sauwetter an der Peene unterwegs.


----------



## PAFischer (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein schöner Zander. #6 Habe ich bis heute genau null gefangen, aber ich bleib dran. #:

Aber auch allen anderen ein ganz dickes Petri. Tolle Fische


----------



## trutte100 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute 9-10 Barsche und noch n paar sehr gute verloren. 3 besonders Gierige mussten mit, weil sie sich den Wurm am DS bis sonstwohin versenkt hatten.
> Anhang anzeigen 240036
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Hi Trollwut,
kannst du deine DS Montage etwas näher erläutern? Würde mich sehr interessieren#h.
 Grüße


----------



## Hezaru (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren schonen Fängen.#h
Hecht und Zander fang ich ja ab und zu auch mal, aber wie man die SxxxxxBarsche ans Band bekommt ist leider nicht meine Stärke. Entweder es gibt bei uns keine oder es liegt am Luftdruck.#d


----------



## Trollwut (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



trutte100 schrieb:


> Hi Trollwut,
> kannst du deine DS Montage etwas näher erläutern? Würde mich sehr interessieren#h.
> Grüße



Servus,

stinknormale DropShot-Montage, Haken rund 15-20cm über dem Blei.
@Hezaru:
Liegt weniger am Luftdruck. Die laufen momentan der Rapfenbrut von diesem Jahr hinterher. Wenn du die Futterfische findest hast du gewonnen


----------



## chef (17. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Homepage unseres vereins lag fast 1. Jahr im Dornröschenschlaf. Jetzt haben wir einen neuen Mann dafür und eine neue Seite. Und siehe da, plötzlich trudeln die Fangbilder ein. Auffällig viele sehr grosse zander 72,76,85 und 95 cm!!!
Barsche mit bis zu 50 cm und auch grosse Hechte bis 1m und natürlich Welse:

http://www.fv-weiden.de/fänge/im-jahr-2015/


----------



## Franz_16 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow Björn! Das ist ne Rakete, Petri Heil! #6 #6


----------



## Veit (19. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Björn: Glückwunsch, ein richtig genialer Fisch!!!!!


----------



## jhd81 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Bjoern

 Petri zum Traumzander#6

 genialer Fang. Da fangen die Finger gleich wieder an zu jucken :vik:


 Ich war gestern kurz auf Barsch los. Die wollten aber überhaupt nicht. Ich konnte dann noch nen schönen 83er Hecht auf den 3er Mepps erwischen. Unverhofft kommt oft |bigeyes


----------



## racoon (19. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil allen Fängern



BjoernS schrieb:


> ... knallt mir beim 8. Wurf auf den Stint-


 
Liest man ja immer öfter, gibt es tatsächlich Angler, die Ihre Würfe mitzählen ? |bigeyes


----------



## mano0205 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fangt ihr nicht auch oft mit den Worten an: "So, 5 Würfe, 5 Zander!" ? 
Letztens beim Einpacken genau so "So, 2 Würfe, 2 Zander!" 
Es wurde zwar nur einer, aber in dem Rahmen zählen wir


----------



## BjoernS (19. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



racoon schrieb:


> Petri Heil allen Fängern
> 
> Liest man ja immer öfter, gibt es tatsächlich Angler, die Ihre Würfe mitzählen ? |bigeyes



Erst einmal Vielen Dank für die ganzen "Petri's" #6

und Ja....wenn man nach etwa 10 Minuten Angelzeit so einen Fisch fängt...dann ist es nicht so schwer nachzuzählen...! :q Ich habe an einer kleinen Bacheinmündung angefangen und 5 Würfe gemacht...bin dann aber schnell weiter (weil zu flach). An der nächsten Stelle (eine tiefe Bucht) kam dann der Biss nach dem dritten Wurf direkt an der Strömungskante...

5+3 = 8 Würfe! |supergri 

DAS ist natürlich die Ausnahme...spätestens bei der dritten, vierten, fünften Stelle hätte ich natürlich nicht mehr gewusst wie viele Würfe ich gemacht habe... #h

tl
Björn


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

BTW: Ich habe nen Angelkollegen, der auch seine Würfe zählt- warum auch immer! Er kann immer exakt nach Beendigung des Tages sagen, wie viele Würfe er gemacht hat!


----------



## s3nad (19. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> BTW: Ich habe nen Angelkollegen, der auch seine Würfe zählt- warum auch immer! Er kann immer exakt nach Beendigung des Tages sagen, wie viele Würfe er gemacht hat!



Dein Kollege ist aber kein Authist oder hat das eine oder andere Monk'sche Gen, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## JasonP (19. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass er im Berufsleben irgendwas mit Statistik am Hut hat :q


----------



## jkc (20. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, Würfe zählen |uhoh: ...

Bei mir gab´s heute drei Zander, zweimal mitte 60, wovon einer nen fieser Mutant war.
Dazu noch zwei gute Bisse versiebt.

Grüße JK


----------



## s3nad (20. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jkc:

Sieht aus wie so nen Geschwür oder so... echt strange!
Wie auch immer, Petri Heil!


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri in die Runde.

Ich war heute trotz Wind, Regen und allgemein Scheixxwetter nochmal los. Und das Wetter störte mich deutlich mehr als die Fische.

Es gab kurioserweise sowohl  beim ersten als auch beim letzten Wurf einen Hecht  .

Einer heute war sogar richtig gut, Maß wie üblich unbekannt und egal.


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und der Rest  ...


----------



## west1 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!
Heute Morgen im strömenden Regen wollten meine Zielfische nicht dafür gabs zwei von der Sorte.


----------



## west1 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hats mit den Zielfischen geklappt.


----------



## Hoffi (21. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab es auch mal wieder zum angeln geschafft und war mit einem Kollegen in Holland unterwegs. 
Wir waren sehr zuversichtlich, da es die ganze Woche über geregnet hat und der Pegel gestiegen war. |supergri

Als wir am Wasser angekommen waren, war wettertechnisch noch alles in Ordnung, doch die Bisse blieben vorerst aus. |kopfkrat(Trotzdem schöne Kulisse :m)





Es fing dann plötzlich leicht an zu regnen und der Regen wurde von Minute zu Minute stärker, sodass wir nach gut einer Stunde völlig nass waren. Darauf hin haben wir erst einmal ein Cafe aufgesucht, um uns mit heißem Kaffee und Brötchen zu stärken. Das Wetter hatte sich nun beruhigt und wir konnten zu einer anderen Stelle fahren und wurden dort mit mehreren Fischen belohnt. |supergri|supergri


----------



## motocross11 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






bei mir gab es heute Mittag diesen kleinen ********r


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarkusG80 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werfe mich mal mit diesem  Hecht von 72cm ins Rennen 






War insgesamt nur 1,5 Stunden am Wasser - dem Hecht folgten noch diese 3 Zander innerhalb von 20 min















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (22. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!


----------



## Tobi92 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



motocross11 schrieb:


> bei mir gab es heute Mittag diesen kleinen ********r
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Coole Schwanzflosse, is wohl ein kleiner Hai


----------



## YvesSaint89 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt Jungs bei dem Wetter die Angel zu schwingen.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute auch nicht besonders Toll. Hab mir sechs Stunden den Arsch abgefroren, für nichts.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde und #6 zu den klasse Fischen die hier rausgezaubert wurden... 

Nach langer, langer Durststrecke und vielen Schneidertagen konnte ich mal wieder einen kleinen Zetti verhaften... 
Hat am leichten Gerät wieder richtig Spaß gebracht und lässt hoffen auf bessere Zeiten... |supergri

Tight Lines... #: und zuppelt was raus... |wavey:


----------



## den#777 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern#6,
  ich konnte am WE auch welche überlisten…


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



YvesSaint89 schrieb:


> Respekt Jungs bei dem Wetter die Angel zu schwingen.


Richtig - kurz über Null, trübster Novemberhimmel mit zwischen Niesel und Regen - jedem der da rausgeht, wünsch ich seinen Traumfisch!


----------



## Angler9999 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte Montag die ersten gefrosteten Ringe. Ein Anzeichen, das es bald Weihnachtet.

Petri an die Fänger.


----------



## Kaka (25. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also ich stand die letzten beiden Weihnachten im T Shirt am Wasser. Soviel dazu ;-)


----------



## pike-81 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Hab'nen dicken 92er abgeschleppt. 
Vielleicht sogar der letzte 2015. 
Petri


----------



## Angler9999 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal auch ein paar schöne Barsche....






Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Revilo62 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Barschen, aber ...
wozu brauchst Du die Zange |bigeyes

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## warenandi (27. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den beiden Dicken!
Und alle anderen Fänger auch ein dickes Petri! Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja diesen Monat ja auch nochmal ans Wasser.

Die Zange vielleicht um die Haut eventuell noch abzuziehen???#c


----------



## Angler9999 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke
Es sind 4 auf dem Foto...

Zange.. zum einen wegen des Größenvergleichs und zweitens hilft es manchmal beim Filetieren. Diesmal brauchte ich die nicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich schicke mal den hier ins rennen. Kein Riese, aber immerhin.


----------



## felixR (27. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es mal nen 30 er.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toppp!!!#6


----------



## Trollwut (27. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hand voll Hechte in der Größe und den Barsch. War schon mal besser.
Und frisch is mittlerweile auch. Werd morgen nochmal n paar Stellen vom Belly aus abklappen und den Rest vom Ufer machen


----------



## ayron (27. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werf auch noch mal eins aus meinem Fundus ins Rennen. Darauf, dass er kräftig wachse#h


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mit hat sich heute dieser Bursche den Köfi an der Stellfischrute geschnappt. Hatte noch einen Fehlbissen und das War es dann. Aber immerhin


----------



## LexParker2703 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jetzt habe ich 14 Tage meinem ersten Zander nachgestellt 

 Bissel Beifang hatte ich auch.


----------



## zanderzone (29. November 2015)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Bei mit hat sich heute dieser Bursche den Köfi an der Stellfischrute geschnappt. Hatte noch einen Fehlbissen und das War es dann. Aber immerhin



Sieht ein bissl komisch aus, dein Barsch!


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bursche nicht Barsch! :q :q :q


----------



## zanderzone (29. November 2015)

muss am gestrigen Glühwein gelegen haben!!


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also falls dein Zielfisch Barsch ist, hau dir n paar Glühwein in Kopp und du fängst deinen Zielfisch. Auch wenn's n Zander ist.[emoji4] [emoji6]


----------



## warenandi (29. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin ihr verrückten! :q
Ich habe heute meinen dritten freien Tag diesen Monat gefeiert und meinen zweiten Angeltag für November! #q
Bin heute morgen extra pünktlich aufgestanden, BellyBoat ins Auto und ab ans Wasser.
Lief ziemlich zäh anfangs. Habe mich so ziemlich über der tiefsten Stelle des Gewässers aufgehalten. Ein wenig vertikal und aber auch geworfen.
Vertikal ging gar nichts, also weiter warten auf meinen ersten Zander. #c
Schneider bin ich trotzdem nicht geblieben.
Also hab ich doch noch was für den großen Lostopf in diesem Monat!... :vik:
Dieser 70er Hecht ist mir auf The Shad eingestiegen. Dann war meine heiße Brühe alle! Also ab nach Hause und neu gemacht und gleich wieder los. Diesmal ein anderes Gewässer. 
Da hat es dann richtig geknallt und ich konnte diese Geile Kanone rausholen! 50,5cm hat der Barsch! :vik:

Ich wünsche allen einen ruhigen und schönen 1. Advent und natürlich weiterhin geile Fänge!
Petri!


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> muss am gestrigen Glühwein gelegen haben!!



Oder waren da auch noch andere Sachen im Spiel:q?


----------



## mathei (29. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Da hat es dann richtig geknallt und ich konnte diese Geile Kanone rausholen! 50,5cm hat der Barsch! :vik:



Wat fürn Bursche. Petri #6


----------



## Riesenangler (29. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute Morgen raus. Nicht einen Biss. Nur Saumäßig gefroren.  Hole morgen mein Boot raus. Ich werde eh nicht mehr groß in diesem Jahr zum Angeln kommen.  Höchstens mal von Ufer aus. Und am Boot muss ich auch wieder mal was machen. 
Also allen noch reichlich Beute in diesem Restjahr noch. Meine Saison ist wahrscheinlich beendet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ayron schrieb:


> Ich werf auch noch mal eins aus meinem Fundus ins Rennen. Darauf, dass er kräftig wachse#h


Aber ne Wampe hat der schon wie ein Großer ;-)


----------



## Elmar (30. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,

trotz ner Menge Schneidertage im November wollten 2 bessere Hechte meine Köder, jeweils auf Köderfisch mit Auftriebskörper beim Grundangeln. Die Beißzeiten waren 8.30 und 14.30, hatte dieses Jahr nicht einen Hecht in den Abendstunden an dieser Talsperre, an ner anderen nur kurz vor der Dunkelheit und nix am Morgen oder Tagsüber, werde daraus nicht wirklich schlau. Muß allerdings auch sagen das bei meinen geringen Fangzahlen eigentlich keinerlei Schlüsse gezogen werden sollten :q

Am Mittwoch versuche ich es mal mit Hering, evt wirds ja noch was mit nem Meter Hecht bis Ende Januar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Elmar schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch versuche ich es mal mit Hering, evt wirds ja noch was mit nem Meter Hecht bis Ende Januar.



[youtube1]G5KFpR5XFyQ[/youtube1]


----------



## Elmar (30. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Unter anderem wegen diesem Video , anfüttern geht leider nicht und Nachtangeln nur nach Antrag da wir nur Trinkwasser Talsperren haben. Nichtsdestotrotz wirds probiert und entweder es beißt, oder halt nicht


----------



## kalfater (30. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier lernt man noch was. Tolles Video. Danke! 

Viele von uns (mich eingeschlossen) wären vermutlich zu faul, auf Hecht anzufüttern, die ganzen Mittelchen zu besorgen etc. pp. Aber: Wer fängt macht was richtig. 

Petri zum Fang!


----------



## MarkusG80 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger, konnte mit diesem Prachtexemplar meinen PB auf 91cm verbessern 











Der Hecht hatte im Maul noch einen alten Spinner hängen [emoji37]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1602 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 schöne Fische vom Freitag


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, 

Pi$$e aus meinem Ar$$$! - Was ein zäher Tag heute.
Eigentlich habe ich mir vom Pegelanstieg was erhofft...

Stelle für Stelle wurde aber bisslos geräumt. Nach mehren Stunden frischte der Wind dann noch auf und es wurde langsam sowas wie kalt. 
Dann tatsächlich, bei einem der gedanklich schon letzten Würfe, ne Attacke kurz vor den Füßen, aber verkloppt.#q
Motivation und Konzentration hatten darauf hin noch nen Peak und siehe da, der nächste Wurf brachte erneut nen Einschlag und mit 75cm sogar nen zählbares Kaliber.




Grüße und Petri allen anderen
JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gratulazione! Lenser SEO 5 auf der Rübe?


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, ist die 7er mit Akku.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Görn göschöhn! Ahhh, dann lag ich ja gar nicht so falsch (hab die 5er)


----------



## MarkusG80 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri - schönes Exemplar.

Ist der auf Gummi oder nen Wobbler eingestiegen?

Gruß Markus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dominik.L (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Pi$$e aus meinem Ar$$$!



:q:q:q zu viel South Park geschaut?


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zuviel Southpark, wie soll das denn gehen?!:q

Der Fisch kam auf die "Black Mamba":
http://www.germantackle.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Sandra-23-cm-Twister-Farbe-Schwarz.jpg
(schwarze Delalande Sandra in 12cm)

Grüße JK


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wird nur leider zu oft falsch/bzw gar nicht verstanden...
danke dafür:q#6


----------



## bobbl (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ca. 53 cm :m


----------



## warenandi (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einwandfrei.
Dickes Petri zur Quappe!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​



















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner November: *
bobbl

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## MarkusG80 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur Quappe - schönes Teil. 
Und Glückwunsch zur Rolle - da startet der Dezember für Dich ja perfekt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Bobbl


sehr schöne Quappe und Gratuliere zu der supi Rolle.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich möchte euch mal meine Angeljacke für kältere Tage vorstellen.... vorher hatte sie einen anderen Zweck.


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! Ich war mit meiner Freundin auf den ABC-Inseln und hatte natürlich meine Reiserute im Gepäck. Neben bunten Aquariumfischen konnte ich mehrere GTs erwischen, hab noch nie so kampfstarke Fische erlebt #6! Hier ein paar GT-Bilder der letzten Wochen, alle vom Ufer aus gefangen:


----------



## kalfater (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

W-Lahn, tolle Bilder! Petri!

Glückwunsch, bobbl! Tolle Quappe.


----------



## bobbl (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vieeeeeelen Dank für die ganzen Glückwünsche und ganz besonders für die tolle Rolle )


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Angler999999
 schöner Zander Glückwunsch#6, nur schade das er eine infektiöse Gelbsucht hatte, da kann ich deinen Blick verstehen.
 Gute Besserung.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Leine-Leroy (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger! Ich war mit meiner Freundin auf den ABC-Inseln und hatte natürlich meine Reiserute im Gepäck. Neben bunten Aquariumfischen konnte ich mehrere GTs erwischen, hab noch nie so kampfstarke Fische erlebt #6! Hier ein paar GT-Bilder der letzten Wochen, alle vom Ufer aus gefangen:




Moin W-Lahn! Geile Fische! War bestimmt ein super Erlebnis!

Ich bin mir allerdings relativ sicher das es keine GT´s sind 
sondern Blacktrip Trevallys.

Falls ich micht täusche bitte korrigieren!


Viele Grüße
Leroy


----------



## Lorenz (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> Ich bin mir allerdings relativ sicher das es keine GT´s sind
> sondern Blacktrip Trevallys.


  ... und wo ist die markante schwarze Schwanzflossenspitze?
Stachelmakrelen gibts einige...


----------



## Leine-Leroy (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin bei google aif dieses Bild gestoßen:

http://www.pearlfisheries.com/en/index.php/our-products/100-black-tip-trevally

Finde das die Trevally von W-Lahn ähnlichkeit haben.

Bin da auch kein Experte, nur nach GT´s sieht es für mich nicht aus...

Leroy


----------



## Endstille (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Da fange ich fast das ganze Jahr über nix (lediglich einen Rapfen und nen Minibarsch in 11 Monaten) und dann das:

Gestern Abend konnte ich dank großer Hilfe von Boardie MarkusG80 (Danke nochmals!) meinen ersten Meterhecht landen. Die Dame zerlegte meinen Kescher und ging fast noch verloren... 

101 cm hatte die Rheindame - Gewicht keine Ahnung, kugelrund war sie!

Hinzu kamen noch drei Zander von 63, 61 und ~40 (nicht gemessen weil schnell zurückgesetzt). 

Alles innerhalb von ca. 1 Std! Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt...
















Ich weiß die Präsentation ist nicht perfekt. Habe leider keine Übung darin wie man einen großen Fisch so in die Kamera hält damit es professionell ausschaut.  Ich gelobe Besserung! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (4. Dezember 2015)

Gelobe keine Besserung.
Halte so wie du magst.
Keiner braucht Vorhalt Bilder.
Petri


----------



## JasonP (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu deinem Meterhecht und den zandern. Dein Jahr geht gut zuende


----------



## kalfater (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Petri! Endstille.* #6 

Von solchen Tagen wirst Du noch lange zehren. Klasse Fang. Fotografiere einfach so, dass der Fisch voll auf dem Bild ist. Dann sieht man die tollen Einzelheiten, Maserungen, Flossen, Schuppen etc. pp.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. 

Was das Foto angeht. Ich finde der Fisch muss nicht immer das komplette Bild füllen...wenn man das bei jedem Bild macht wirds langweilig, wobei bei dem tollen Hecht hätte ich es wohl gemacht. 

Viel wichtiger wäre aber das man die Überbelichtung reduziert, da sowas alle Details schluckt. Also nie direkt mit vollen Blitz fotografieren oder direkt anleuchten (ein paar Lagen von Taschentücher vor der Lichtquelle helfen z. B. etwas) Nur so als Tipp, sind jedenfalls schöne Fische.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu deiner Sternstunde!

Da du ja sowieso nen neuen Kescher brauchst, den nächsten ne Nr. größer und da wo das Netz an der Stange ansetzt hochheben, bei amtlichen Fischen, nicht den langen Hebel!



> Von solchen Tagen wirst Du noch lange zehren.



Damit hat der Kalfater sicher recht, sowas brennt sich auf der persönlichen Festplatte ein!

Jürgen


----------



## Endstille (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Tipps! Ist halt im Dunkeln mit Smartphone nicht optimal. Wichtig ist die Erinnerung im Kopf, nicht auf Bildern. 

Ich angle (mit unterbrechungen) seit ich 14 bin - vorher nur mal heimlich mit Vater im Urlaub oder am Forellenteich - nun hats endlich mal nem Kapitalen geklappt. 
Jetzt können auch wieder paar Schneidertage kommen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In der Größe denke ich darf die auch als Raubfisch durchgehen |supergri
Ich vermute mal sie frisst auch fast nur noch Fisch in der Größe. 
War ein netter Beifang beim Huchenfischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## RonsWorld (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genial wie aus dem Bilderbuch [emoji39]

Dickes Petri!!!


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Hab den Huchenzopf erst nicht erkannt, dachte die Forelle übergibt sich gerade [emoji23]


----------



## WoifeBGH (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch, Petri Seele 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silvio.i (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Goldjung!


----------



## Seele (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs dann unter Anderem diesen Forellen- und Äschengourmet. 
Endlich einer weniger in der Strecke.


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

T-shirt und Strickmütze,
Hecht am Huchenzopf.

Ein Bild zum Einrahmen


----------



## Promachos (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Petri! Hab den Huchenzopf erst nicht erkannt, dachte die Forelle übergibt sich gerade [emoji23]



Danke, damit hast du meinen Tag verschönert und meine Laune verbessert. Schöner Humor!#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Junior* (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> Moin W-Lahn! Geile Fische! War bestimmt ein super Erlebnis!
> 
> Ich bin mir allerdings relativ sicher das es keine GT´s sind
> sondern Blacktrip Trevallys.
> ...



Bin mir  ziemlich sicher das es Horsey Jacks sind.
Werden nicht sehr gross , sind aber für ihre grösse sehr kampfstark.
Wie alle Stachelmakrelen arten.


----------



## Junior* (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Junior* schrieb:


> Bin mir  ziemlich sicher das es Horsey Jacks sind.
> Werden nicht sehr gross , sind aber für ihre grösse sehr kampfstark.
> Wie alle Stachelmakrelen arten.


 Ach ja habe ich fasst vergessen im Atlantik gibt es auch keine 
GT´s.


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute, das Dezember-T-Shirt-Foto hat schon was!:q... und die Forelle einfach nur hammer; die weiß aber scheinbar nicht, wie wir sie nennen?

Heute war geil! 
Ersten knallharten Biss zwar versemmelt, aber einige Meter weiter gab es dann nen 39er Barsch.







Und später hat seine Großmutter noch die 50er-Marke fallen lassen.:vik:





Mit 52cm neuer PB...

Grüße JK


----------



## Alex.k (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

jkc großes Petri Heil. Zwei schöne Prachtkerle. Mein Lieblingsfisch. 

Was war der Köder? Ein und derselbe? 

Grüße.


----------



## jhd81 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri

 Klasse Barsche


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, danke Leute, beide Fische auf nen chatreuse-braunen Mann´s Shad in 10 cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind die aus dem Rhein?

Gruß


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen n Stündchen auf Zander probiert vor der Arbeit.
Für einmal Beifang hats gereicht, aber herrlicher Sonnenaufgang bei glasklarer Luft und Rauhreif.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vor allem der 52cm-Moppel sieht aus, als ob er ne Menge Grundeln vernichtet hätte ;-)))

Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## captn-ahab (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der 52er ist mal richtig geil, Petri!!


----------



## trutte100 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri! Klasse Barsch#6!


----------



## RayZero (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Traumfisch! Petri!


----------



## laxvän (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Barschen.#6
Nachdem es in den letzten Wochen bei uns fast nicht möglich war vernünftig zu angeln; ständig Wind, Hochwasser, Regen oder gleich alles zusammen; war es heute endlich mal wieder richtig nett am Wasser. Zur Abrundung des schönen Tages gab es auch einmal den Zielfisch mit 58 cm


----------



## Hänger06 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So hier der Bericht zum 92er

dat war so :............

Esaey Shiner Firetiger 5inc 17gr mit  Stinger weit raus geworfen , Bügle  offen um den Köder auf Tiefe zu  bringen . Ich zähle 21,22,23....bei 28  Bügel zu 2 Kurbel Umdrehungen  Kontakt zum Köder und die letzten 3 m  sinkt der Köder an gestrafter  Schnur zu Boden. Rute hoch 2 Kurbel  Umdrehungen und ich denke noch  Firetiger bring mir Fisch. 

Beim 3 mal im  Absinken...  ein leichter  Kontakt über den Blank und die  Rutenspitze geht schlagartig Richtung  Köder...Anschlag, senkrecht nach  oben und die Rute ist krumm..Hänger?...  neh die ersten Kopfschläge und  richtig kräftiger Zug auf der Rute. Die Distanz  waren ca 30m zum  Fisch. Der Zug auf die Combo nahm zu als der Fisch nach  Rechts in die  Tiefe ging , also Bremse ein wenig lösen und Paroli bieten...langsam  drillte ich den Fisch der immer wieder Fluchten zu  beide Seiten   machte, an die Spundwand, wobei die Rute sich langsam bis ins  untere  Drittel bog und die Bremse mit dem so geliebten Rehhhh Rehhh den   Kopfschlägen in gegen arbeitete. Durch langsames hoch pumpen, was der   Fisch gar nicht mochte und dies mit immer heftigeren Kopfschlägen und   Fluchten nach unten quittierte, wo bei ich Zeitweise die Rute mit beiden  Händen hielt um die Kraft die auf der Rute lag aufzufangen, kam er doch  langsam immer höher.

 Mein  Spundi lag bereit mit 70cm Durchmesser. Als ich das erste mal den  Kopf  hoch kommen sah, bin ich unbewusst 1 Schritt zurück gegangen.Was  für ein Tier!!!

 Wat jetzt  machen?!  mit dem U-boot....ein kurzer Blick nach recht, wo 3  andere  Zetti-Junkis standen und den Drill beobachteten, bat ich um  Hilfe beim  anlanden, sie kammen mir mit ihren 90er Spundi zu Hilfe.

In der  Zwischen Zeit hat der Zetti schon "blank" gezeigt und gab keine   Wiederwehr mehr an der Combo. Als der 90er Spundi neben dem Zetti lag   war mir/uns bewusst wat für ein Traumfisch, DER hat 90+ fast schon  rechteckig, Golden  -silber mit leicht gräulichen Rücken und ein  wunderbarer großer  Drachenkopf.

Den Fisch über den Spundi geführt..... und der  Fahrstuhl war bereit um ihn mir in die Hände zu geben.

 Der Jig sauber in der  Maulecke durch den Oberkiefer wie es sein soll,  als 3tes Nasenloch, war leicht mit der Zange zu lösen. Was für ein Tier  wunderschön in sein Farben, breiter Rücken und eine risige  Schwanzflosse, schwer beim hochben(ca  8-9kg) und absolut gesund.  Schnell 2-3 Bilder gemacht mit der Süssen,  und dann der  dicken Mutti  ein großes Danke schön auf den Weg zurück in ihr Element, sie  schwimmt  wieder!!, wohl mit etwas Zahnschmerzen für die nächsten Tage. 

Ich möchte mich hier nochmals für die Hilfe bei den Jungs bedanken.

Ich selbst, hätte wohl im Kreis gegrinst wenn ich keine Ohren gehabt hätte und es hält heute noch an.

Euch dicke Fische.

Gruß

Rute; Quantum Shotgun 2,70 45gr, Rolle Escalade 3000er, Dam 8Braid 





 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
				Wer fängt hat Recht


----------



## Hänger06 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein toller barsch ! Ein dickes petri 

gruß


----------



## Endstille (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Vadder was ein Barschmoppel! Dickes Petri!

Natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern! :q


----------



## motocross11 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die letzten Fänger. Habe gestern mal den ersten Versuch auf Quappe in der Elbe unternommen. Es gab 1 Biss und 1 Fisch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fuschus (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster großer Hecht bin stolz wie Oscar :m


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht man. Dickes Petri.


----------



## captn-ahab (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Foto, da freut man sich gerne mit.


----------



## s3nad (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fuschus schrieb:


> Mein erster großer Hecht bin stolz wie Oscar :m



Petri! Grinsen bis über beide Ohren! Klasse!

Kurze Frage: Ist das der Auesee? Kommt mir so vor wenn ich das Ufer betrachte. ;-)


----------



## Fuschus (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank! Ne ist ein Waldsee in Moers. Das grinsen hab ich immer noch im Gesicht :q


----------



## RayZero (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Petri an die letzten Fänger. Habe gestern mal den ersten Versuch auf Quappe in der Elbe unternommen. Es gab 1 Biss und 1 Fisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil! :g


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen am MLK zwei 50er Zander auf Köfi an der Stellfischrute fangen können..War zwar frisch und windig aber trotzdem ein schöner Sonnenaufgang und Morgen am Kanal.
Einer hatte geschluckt und hat mich zum Mittagessen begleiten müssen. Sorry fürs Küchenfoto.


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute; besonders zum ersten großen Hecht und zur Quappe, wenn´s gut läuft kann ich vielleicht auch irgendwann drauf angeln.

Naja, aber was soll ich sagen? #c



Läuft. :q






47cm 



Grüße JK


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Feine Kirsche. Glückwunsch. Sieht so aus als ob Du dem gleich nen Heiratsantrag machen wirst


----------



## s3nad (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Feine Kirsche. Glückwunsch. Sieht so aus als ob Du dem gleich nen Heiratsantrag machen wirst



Oder in Bear Grills Manier, in den noch zuckenden Fisch beißen! |jump:

Echt ne fette Granate, Petri!


----------



## Welpi (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und da war er, heute morgen mit einem zarten aber deutlichen "Tock" und einem phänomenalen Drill: Mein erster Huchen.... mit 77 cm ein Teenager, der sofort wieder schwimmen durfte.... in mir tobt immer noch ein Sturm der Gefühle...:l


----------



## bazawe (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@welpi

 Petri zum ersten und damit besonderen Huchen. Lech ?

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## Welpi (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bazawe schrieb:


> @welpi
> 
> Petri zum ersten und damit besonderen Huchen. Lech ?
> 
> Gruß bazawe



Vielen Dank! Jepp, Lech.


----------



## ado (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Huchen! Das Gefühl kenne ich durfte letztes Jahr nach vielen Schneidertagen zwei kleine um die 70cm fangen ... Sau cool wenn der Stock mal krumm ist! 

Super schön sind auch die vielen Monsterbarsche! Gefühlt noch nie ein Jahr erlebt wo so viele Kirschen dabei waren! 

Und ich komm nur im dunkeln ans Wasser und kann daher nur Rutten jagen. ABer auch ne Rutte mit ca. 4Pfd (siehe Quappenthread) is ne feine Geschichte - und bald hab ich Urlaub


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,

Aktuell läuft es bei uns am "Weiher" auch wieder super. 4 Tage da gewesen und jedes Mal mind. Zander erwischt. Heute nach Feierabend mal mit nem Freund kurz dort gewesen und diesmal gab's auch Bilder!

Sind schön abgewachsen unsere Zanderchen. Schön kräftig!


----------



## Dachfeger (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So das isser nu endlich. Mein erster. Gefangen am Dienstag Nachmittag auf nen Gummi. 4m vor den Füssen kurz vorm Köder rausholen.
59cm lang und ich stolz wie Bolle.:vik:


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri;

konnte nur knapp den Schneider vermeiden.





Grüße JK


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich bin ja echt n bißchen neidisch auf eure Barschbestände.
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> ich bin ja echt n bißchen neidisch auf eure Barschbestände.
> Dickes Petri!


Ich auch............

Auch Glückwunsch an die Fänger...


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal eine ganz abgelegene Stelle an einem Wiesenbach ausprobiert wo der Biber schön aufgestaut hat. Größe eher nich so dolle aber mit 6 im Kescher und 2 verloren in knapp 2 Stunden will ich mal nich meckern .


----------



## Fuschus (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bohr sind das dicke Moppel die du immer rauszauberst dickes Petri jk #6 Wo angelst du?

Auch allen anderen Fängern Petri#h


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Petris Leute, aber bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich Fragen nach den Gewässern hier nicht beantworte.

Danke, Grüße JK


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> ....habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich Fragen nach den Gewässern hier nicht beantworte....



Ich hätte eher Unverständniss wenns nicht so wäre #6


----------



## Fuschus (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kein Problem kannst mich ja einfach mal mitnehmen :vik:


----------



## laxvän (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich heute Nachmittag auch mal unvorhergesehenerweise Zeit hatte und das Wetter auch mal mitspielte, ging es mit dem Gummifisch los. Nachdem ich einen besseren verloren hatte, gab es zur Entschädigung immerhin noch diesen Kollegen. 
Leider musste ich ihn mitnehmen, weil er sich den Stinger bis in die Kiemen eingesaugt hatte und blutete.


----------



## Nico99 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute, 
war in den letzten Tagen auch los und konnte ein paar Fisch fangen.

































Unglaublich, was hier so gefangen wird! Da kann man wirklich neidisch werden.|wavey:

Gruß Nico


----------



## Freakshow (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Irgendwo in dne Tiefen Brandenburgs, wo genau weiss ich schon selbst nicht mehr. Innerhalb von 2 Stunden 2 Minihechte gefangen, ..... und noch wenigstens 3 Fische dank Konzentrationsmangels deutlich versiebt.

Egal, die Hechte scheinen mir munter 





Fröhliches Fangen Euch.


----------



## JasonP (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Hechten, auch wenn Sie nur mini sind 

Würde mir schon reichen... Zu mir sind die Berlin/Brandenburger Hechte nicht so nett


----------



## Nevisthebrave (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern gabs viel Wind und viel Fisch…
und n glatten Meter.









LG und Petri allen Fängern
Marcel


----------



## destoval (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern!

PB Zander aus dem Wesel-Datteln-Kanal von Gestern.
4,5 Kg auf 78cm :k














Da die größe auf den Bilder überhaupt nicht rüber kommt, hier noch eins vor dem filetieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse, was da wieder rauskommt!
Glückwunsch den Fängern!


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger, schöne Fische


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Rapfen jemals, keine Ahnung wie der sich in dies Gewässer verirrt hat.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger, schöne Fische




Dir auch Petri!

Da ichs ja jetzt öffentlich machen darf, ich reiche 4 Fische vom September nach


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute! Muss ich mir gleich mal Trollwuts Bericht rein tun.#6

War heute auch wieder am  Wasser, relativ früh Feierabend gehabt und schon auf paar Stunden gemütliches Feierabendangeln gefreut. 
Gerade 30m vom Auto weg, hör ichs vom Heck meines Wagens her rumsen, dreh mich um und #q. 
Schön jemand hinten rein gefahren, aber vielleicht Glück im Unglück, wer weiß schon was im jugenlichen Leichtsinn auf nem abgelegen, dunklen Parkplatz passiert wäre wenn ich das nicht direkt mitbekommen hätte.

Jedenfalls hatte ich danach schon mal ne gute Stunde weniger.:c

Dafür hatte ich am Wasser mehr Glück, konnte ja im Prinzip nur noch eine Stelle machen.
Da gab es dann nen schönen kampfstarken Hecht, hatte echt fast vergessen wie sich das anfühlt nen anständigen Fisch an der Angel zu haben.




War übrigens nen hartnäckiger,  habe zuvor ca 10 mal an der Stelle erfolglos gefischt, bin mir aber Sicher, dass der Fisch sich dort schon länger aufgehalten hat.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute, 

heute fing es zunächst schwach an, aber immerhin gab es par Bisse, wenn auch nur einen bei mir; Ausdauer machte sich später dann aber bezahlt.

Den Einstieg machten nen Barsch Mitte 30; an nem anderen Platz dann noch nen Zander so 55-60cm. 








Abschließend  dann noch ne Punktlandung auf glatten 50 cm. 












Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri jkc,
Du hast den Bogen raus mit den Dickbarschen.
Geile Teile weiter so ...


----------



## MikeHawk (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fängst du denn zwischendurch nie kleine?

So um die 20cm?

Echt wahnsinn, was würde ich einmal für so einen Barsch geben....Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Echt wahnsinn, was würde ich einmal für so einen Barsch geben....Petri!


Ohne Neid, mit Anerkennung:
Dachte ich genauso auch schon............


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Klopper jkc #6


----------



## Siever (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

JKC: :vik:|bigeyes  Megageil!!! Dickes Petri!! Schade, dass ich so früh abhauen musste...  . Die Beisszeiten sind tatsächlich sehr spät im Moment.


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, JK.
Langsam machst du mir Angst.
Bombe [emoji6]


----------



## Hänger06 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





kleines Zanderbild mit Rute aus HH


----------



## Hänger06 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also von solchen Barschbomben träume ich, über 40cm bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Fettes Petri an dich aus HH

Gruß


----------



## Hänger06 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






und die dicke Dame Nachtrag zum Beitrag 2373 hier im Treaht

Gruß


----------



## s3nad (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist bei euch die Fangmenge auf 4 Zander/Tag begrenzt? Bei uns sind es 2 Zander/Tag. Petri und @JKc, geile Kirsche!


----------



## carpjunkie (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gibt leider keine!!!#q#q#q
Und nen Mindestmaß von 40 (!) cm!


----------



## Hänger06 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fang begrenzung..Nein.

Ich selbst nehme nur Zander von 50-70cm mit. 

Die dicke Dame schwimmt natürlich wieder.

Gruß


----------



## Hänger06 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wasser wird ständig von Zanderanglern besprocjhen ein höeres Mindestmaß50cm  so wie ein maximal Maß70cm ein zu führen, was ich selbst unterstützen würde. Völlig uncool wenn man sieht wie ein Zander von Ü-70 abgeschlagen wird.......#q#q#q

Gruß


----------



## kreuzass (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinns Monsterkirsche! Petri.


----------



## jkc (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Petris Leute,


Nein, 20er Barsche fange ich kaum, fische allerdings ausschließlich Gummis ab 10cm mit ohne Zusatzdrilling, wirkt wahrscheinlich gewissermaßen größenselektiv, als dass es von den kleinen überproportional viele Fehlbisse geben wird. In der Tat lag der Schnitt der letzten Zeit bei unglaublichen >40cm. |bigeyes
alles kein Grund zur Besorgnis. :vik: 
Irgendwann wird sich das leider auch wieder normalisieren...

Grüße JK


----------



## s3nad (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Am Wasser wird ständig von Zanderanglern besprocjhen ein höeres Mindestmaß50cm  so wie ein maximal Maß70cm ein zu führen, was ich selbst unterstützen würde. Völlig uncool wenn man sieht wie ein Zander von Ü-70 abgeschlagen wird.......#q#q#q
> 
> Gruß



Wenn man mich fragt sollten Entnahme Fenster eingeführt werden, aber das ist ne anderes Thema.
Gar keine Fangbegrenzung ist schon wirklich krass.


----------



## Hänger06 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



s3nad schrieb:


> Wenn man mich fragt sollten Entnahme Fenster eingeführt werden, aber das ist ne anderes Thema.
> Gar keine Fangbegrenzung ist schon wirklich krass.




Jo wa.....und das krasseste ist nicht mal das, das  es keine Fangmengen gibt sondern das jeder der ein gültigen Jahrersfischerreiausweis hat, egal aus welchen Bundesland hier in HH alles zwischen 40 und 110cm+ abschlagen kann wie Hutte, und wie obergeiel... "NIX" in den Hamburger Stadtsäckel zahlen muss.......geiel oder? und die die Zander mit Ü70 abschlagen sind meist die Angeltouristen!!!!!!! den ein Hamburger weiß das die großen überhaubt nicht schmecken. Aber das ein anders Thema.

Fette Beute.

Zur Fangbegrenzungn in HH nur ca 15% der gesamten Flußkilometer  wie Hafenanlagen sind vom Ufer aus frei zu beangeln, also reichlich Fisch......

Gruß


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Jo wa.....und das krasseste ist nicht mal das, das  es keine Fangmengen gibt sondern das jeder der ein gültigen Jahrersfischerreiausweis hat, egal aus welchen Bundesland hier in HH alles zwischen 40 und 110cm+ abschlagen kann wie Hutte, und wie obergeiel... "NIX" in den Hamburger Stadtsäckel zahlen muss.......geiel oder? und die die Zander mit Ü70 abschlagen sind meist die Angeltouristen!!!!!!! den ein Hamburger weiß das die großen überhaubt nicht schmecken. Aber das ein anders Thema.
> 
> Fette Beute.
> 
> ...





Sag mal.... das mit der eigenen Nase ist ist jetzt nicht so dein Ding oder? Heute morgen noch ein Bild gepostet von 4 abgeschlagenen Zandern (Ist kein Problem) - dann aber über andere Angler wettern und Fangbegrenzungen und Küchenmaße fordern.... irgendwie werde ich daraus nicht schlau! Ist das nicht Doppelmoral?!


----------



## destoval (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> ...den ein Hamburger weiß das die großen überhaubt nicht schmecken. Aber das ein anders Thema.



dem kann ich nun garnicht zustimmen!


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Jo wa.....und das krasseste ist nicht mal das, das  es keine Fangmengen gibt sondern das jeder der ein gültigen Jahrersfischerreiausweis hat, egal aus welchen Bundesland hier in HH alles zwischen 40 und 110cm+ abschlagen kann wie Hutte, und wie obergeiel... "NIX" in den Hamburger Stadtsäckel zahlen muss.......geiel oder? und die die Zander mit Ü70 abschlagen sind meist die Angeltouristen!!!!!!! den ein Hamburger weiß das die großen überhaubt nicht schmecken. Aber das ein anders Thema.
> 
> Fette Beute.
> 
> ...



Auf diese Argumentation wartet die Welt, Schwachsinn.
Woher willstDu denn wissen, dass die HH-Zander nicht aus Dresden, Magdeburg herstammen, in einem Flussystem wohl kaum nachzuvollziehen.
Auch ein Küchenfenster ist nicht unbedingt der Weisheit letzter Schluß, sicher ein Anfang und ne gute Idee.
Wenn man mal nach Holland rüberschaut, da scheinen sich derzeit ganz andere Probleme mit den Beständen aufzumachen.
Wenn ein Zander biologosch zw. 35 - 45 cm geschlechtsreif wird braucht er natürlich auch die Bedingungen, ablaichen zu können und die entsprechende Brutpflege zu betreiben.
und wer sagt denn, dass das ausgewiesene Küchenfenster nicht gerade die Männchen ( oder auch Weibchen) trifft, ist ja nicht ganz so selten, dass es zwischen den Geschlechtern Größenunterschiede gibt . Ich glaube das Problem ist deutlich komplexer als manche hier vermuten .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Seele (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jungs, bitte etwas cool down. Keine Diskussion wer wie viel abschlägt und wer nicht. Muss jeder mit sich selbst vereinbaren und was er dazu dann schreibt.
Ansonsten wisst ihr ja, müssen wir einschreiten.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Seele


Du hast ja Recht - aber da diese "Doppelmoral" im Raum stand - wollte ich das dennoch erwähnt haben. Mal sehen was Hänger dazu schreibt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Mal sehen was Hänger dazu schreibt...



Nix hoffe ich für ihn (und andere):
Denn das tolererien wir hier im Thread bekanntermaßen nicht, Diskussionen um mitnehmen oder nicht.
Dafür gibts den C+R-Thread, nicht den Fangmeldungsthread, wo sich diese Leute austoben können, die das für notwendig halten.

*NICHT aber hier im Fangthread.*

Das war eine Ansage!!

Keine Aufforderung darüber zu diskutieren.

Das würde nämlich Punkte geben.

DANKE.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger #6
@ jkc: Mit was für ner Cam machst du die Bilder??


----------



## jkc (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, schön das Du das fragst.

Die Bilder sind mit einer Casio Exilim Z3 aus dem Jahr |supergri 2003  mit sage und schreibe, 3,2 Mio. Pixel gemacht; nicht größer als eine Zigarettenschachtel. Die Kamera war bereits einmal im Jenseits, weil sie mir im Regen naß geworden war, (also naß ist sie schon 100mal geworden nur einmal war´s wohl zuviel) konnte ich aber wieder beheben. Ich liebe das Teil und es war ganz sicher einer meiner besten Einkäufe überhaupt.
Leider ist die Serie aber danach eingeknickt; kenne mehrere Nachfolger die der Kamera nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen können, wobei mir hier schon jemand aufgefallen war, der ebenfalls mit ner, ich glaube 7er Exilim fotografierte und regelmäßig super Bilder macht(e?) (ich meine "Onkel Tom"?). Edit: Jupp: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2515605&postcount=49
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4972 
Wobei die Bilder im Album verkleinert sind und deutlich an Qualität eingebüßt haben...

Edit: Ich trau es mich fast nicht zu sagen, da ich vielleich mir selber nichts gutes damit tue, aber die Z3 ist gebraucht hin und wieder für Preise um 10 -15€ über Ebay zu haben, mein Vater hat meine ich, inzwischen seine 3. Ich hatte mir auch schon ne zweite geordert. Ist aber auch etwas Zockerei, manche sind noch in super Zuständen, andere aber quasi unnutzbar. Meine Nachgekaufte hat z.B. den Akku innerhalb einiger Stunden leergezogen, was die Kamera für mich unnutzbar macht. Auch mein Vater hatte dies bei einer der Kameras.

Grüße JK


----------



## ayron (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> und die dicke Dame Nachtrag zum Beitrag 2373 hier im Treaht
> 
> Gruß



kann das Bild werder hier noch im Zanderkantthread sehen ?


----------



## warenandi (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin ihr Lieben.
Hier ist es ja doch ein wenig Ruhig geworden........
Ich war huete mal wieder endlich los.
Geplant waren eigentlich Plötzen, Rotfedern und Brassen.
Konnte es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen eine Rute mit Köfi raus zu hauen.
Nachdem sich dieser hübsche 62er an meinem Haken verlaufen hatte, konnte ich kurz vor Schluß doch noch ne richtig schöne Granate verhaften.
Dieser 95er hat sich den 15cm Plötzen komplett mit einem mal reingepfiffen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es weihnachtet halt - danke, dass Du das angeln und einstellen nicht eingestellt hast ;-)))


----------



## warenandi (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, natürlich höre ich nicht auf zu angeln.
Beruflich ist momentan so ein Stress. Man hört es ja Tag täglich in den Medien. Da komm ich momentan nicht mehr allzu viel ans Wasser.
Da freue ich mich über jede Minute. Und wenn dann noch solch schöne Tiere ans Band kommen!....:vik:
Zudem muss ich ja noch was in den großen Lostopf hier werfen... :-D


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau!!
#6#6#6


----------



## GrÜndi (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind mit einer Casio Exzilim aus dem Jahr |supergri 2003
> 
> Grüße JK




Absolute Zustimmung zur Exilim.:m
Ich hatte auch eine mit 3,2MP und die hat hervorragende Bilder geschossen. Was ich besonders gut finde, ist der extrem schnelle Auslöser - da kann man auch "wirkliche" Schnappschüsse machen. 
Leider hat sie einen Sturz nicht überlebt.#q
Habe aber dann, genau wie Du, bei den Kleinanzeigen die Augen offen gehalten und tatsächlich nochmal eine sehr gut erhaltene abstauben können.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## TooShort (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*











Heute die neue Rute eingeweiht am Forellenteich. Herrlich. Haben fast alle auf nen Chubby Minnow gebissen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war ich am Main, aber da gab es leider nur einen Mini Zander von 25cm den ich ohne Foto schnell wieder released hatte.

Heute war ich mal wieder kurz am Weiher. Wasser war sehr klar und es wurde deutlich kühler als gestern. Wie erwartet tat sich gar nix. Erst der 3. Köderwechsel auf nen silbernen Shaker brachte den lang ersehnten Tock.

Kann wie groß der Gute war - er schwimmt wieder  Weihnachten gibt's was anderes als Fisch.


----------



## xPikex (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> heute fing es zunächst schwach an, aber immerhin gab es par Bisse, wenn auch nur einen bei mir; Ausdauer machte sich später dann aber bezahlt.
> 
> ...




Mit welchen Ködern fängt man denn so grosse Barsche, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, bitte lösche beim Zitieren die Bilder aus dem zitierten post, ich mag das gar nicht, verlängert nur unnötig die Scrollwege.:m
Köder war wieder der Mann´s Shad in 10cm, da meine letzten zwei in meiner Lieblingsfarbe "atomic shit":q aber ne Mend-It-Kur brauchten, war die Farbe diesmal Käse-Gelb
Aber jetzt nicht alle weg kaufen, habe noch keine vollwertige Alternative.#c Notfalls läufts auf nen 4" Relax King Shad raus. Aber so 100% glücklich bin ich damit nicht.

Grüße JK
​


----------



## MikeHawk (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen,

da mein größer Hecht bisher nur 76cm maß und ich nie gezielt auf Hecht geangelt habe, habe ich mir fest in den Kopf gesetzt von nun an solange mit Big Baits zu fischen bis es richtig knallt.

Ehrgeiziges Ziel war dieses Jahr noch den Meter zu knacken.
Nachdem ich nun 5 mal los war und bisher 3 schiepel den dicken Aal ganz klasse fanden hat es dann Gestern früh richtig geknallt.

Ziel mit 93cm leider nicht ganz erreicht aber dennoch mega happy 

Beste Grüße

PS. Der Boden war nass.


----------



## hensev (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Zusammen.

Auch ich war am Wochenende ERfolgreiche was den Raubfischfang angeht.

Hier mein größter ... #h


----------



## Trollwut (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mim Kollegen endlich wieder mal ausgiebig Spinnen gewesrn. Ging 3:3 aus, er 2 Barsche und einen Hecht, ich einen Barsch und zwei kleine Zander. Der eine davon ca so groß wie der Köder, der Biss war aber klasse 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich steuer mal einen Meeresräuber bei. Eine von vieren. Die anderen alle zu lütt. Aber geiler Tag am Strand.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbl (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier meine letzten Fänge #h


----------



## jkc (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ptrei:q besonders die Barsche gefallen mir!

Grüße JK


----------



## Siever (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann mich jkc nur anschließen! Dickes Petri, vor allem Gratulation zu den schönen Kirschen. Mir ging gestern auch mal wieder ein 40+Barsch ans Band, allerdings war dieser eher sportlich geschnitten.


----------



## bigbecker (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende gab es an der Weser meinen größten Zander.
Der gute war 99 cm groß und stolze 9,7 kilo schwer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist mal ein Brocken - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Marcus_mck (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toller Zander..... Petri Heil


----------



## s3nad (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bigbecker schrieb:


> Am Wochenende gab es an der Weser meinen größten Zander.
> Der gute war 99 cm groß und stolze 9,7 kilo schwer.



Alter Falter, das ist mal nen Monster!
Die Filets wirste dann wohl mit nem Schwert schneiden müssen :m
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Stumbe (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fisch, Petri!!!


----------



## JasonP (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was nen Zander. Der wird mich jetzt bestimmt in den Träumen verfolgen...

Petri!


----------



## bigbecker (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke danke!:q

Die Woche davor gab es auch einen etwas kleineren mit 94 cm, allerdings mit 8 kilo deutlich leichter


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo in Runde und dickes Petri zu den klasse Fische die ihr fangen konntet #6

Oft komm ich derzeit nicht ans Wasser, aber für 2 1/2 Stündchen Spinnfischen kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen denk ich :q

Zwei schöne kleine Zander, nicht gemessen und gleich wieder entglitten...

Wünsch euch allen schonmal schöne Weihnachten, ein paar besinnliche Stunden mit euren Lieben und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr mit vielen vielen Fischen... #a#g

Petri und Tight Lines
Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fänge,
die Zander sind krass#6
allgemein Zandert es im Moment ganz schön.

Mein Gewässer ist leider gesperrt, heute ist die neuen Schnur  für meine neue Kombo angekommen und war mein letzter Arbeitstag....zum heulen.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und die A-Tec Crazee ist damit eingeweiht....







PS: Eine Bitte an alle, die Fotos einstellen. Eine Auflösung von 1024 oder 1280 reich völlig aus. Wenn ich oder auch andere mobil unterwegs sind, ist das nicht schön 30 Minuten auf das Foto zu warten.

Danke

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## ado (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Zander-, Barsch- und Hechtjäger die erfolgreich waren.

Ich durfte heute auch mal wieder einen schönen Fisch fangen. Nachdem ich die Stelle bereits mit gedeckten und natürlichen Farben befischt habe wechselte ich im glasklaren Wasser auf Schockfarbe. Interessanterweise kam genau darauf beim dritten Wurf ein Biss. Für viele von euch ein vlt. etwas unbekannter Räuber, mit ca. 80cm außerdem untermaßig aber ich denke trotzdem vorzeigbar. 
Ich hab mich auf jeden Fall riesig drüber gefreut. Und er ist majestätisch wieder von Dannen gezogen.


----------



## Dermeineeine (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Leute, was ihr wieder für Raketen rausholt... Fettes Petri!

Bei mir gabs nach Wochen mal wieder einen  Zander. 
Bei uns beißen sie momentan sehr schlecht und dann auch noch spitz. Von 3-4 Bissen pro Tour bleibt mal einer hängen...


----------



## jkc (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, Petri Leute!

Zander sind bei uns momentan völlig unterrepräsentiert; bei den gefühlt zehn letzten Touren gab es bei mir nur 1.
Eine Bitte an alle die sich über zu lange Ladezeiten am Mobilgerät ärgern - holt Euch richtiges Internet.

Reicht die foreninterne Verkleinerung scheinbar nicht aus?

Grüße JK


----------



## Welpi (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ado: Petri zum schönen Huchen... an Schockfarben hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht rangetraut, da das Wasser bei uns sehr niedrig und daher extrem klar ist... vielleicht sollt ich mich einfach mal überwinden... ;-)


----------



## Ichamel (23. Dezember 2015)

Wow was für ein Ausnahmefisch der 99er Zander. Und dann gleich noch so ein Monster... Petri auch allen Anderen erfolgreichen!


----------



## bobbl (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ado
Glückwunsch zum Traumfisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig tolle Fische - Glückwunsch an die Fänger und danke fürs Einstellen!!


----------



## Nico99 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! Unglaublich, was hier so alles gefangen wird! |bigeyes
Ich war gestern und heute auch los und es lief ganz gut! 













Wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten! 

LG Nico


----------



## jkc (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, moin, Endspurt Leute! Allen frohe Weihnachten!

34; 41 + 42 gab´s schon mal von Petrus.











Grüße JK


----------



## warenandi (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich wünsche allen ein ruhiges und schönes Weihnachtsfest mit euren Lieben.
Einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann und vor allem viel viel schöne und erfolgreiche Zeit am Wasser in 2016.
Ihr seid ne geile Truppe hier. Macht weiter so! #6


----------



## Dominik.L (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das wars dann wohl für mich 2015. Ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2016!!!


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohe Weihnachten allen Petrijüngern. Aber noch lange keinen guten Rutsch, denn die Saison ist noch nicht vorbei, sie hat gerade erst richtig begonnen #6


----------



## Seele (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und nochmal zwei von heute :vik:

Sagte ja die Saison hat gerade begonnen #6


----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Seele schrieb:


> Und nochmal zwei von heute :vik:
> 
> Sagte ja die Saison hat gerade begonnen #6



Dickes Petri.#6#6#6
Schöne Fische.


----------



## inselkandidat (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zum Jahresende hau ich hier auch nochmal einen rein...

passend zu Weihnachten: 1.07m auf Lametta....






ca 85cm, ebenfalls auf Lametta:






allen Raubfischern ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Mefomaik (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Daniel,super Hechte!


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Fische! Petri!


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil zu den Hechten #6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9pVyP_2CQ4 :m


----------



## inselkandidat (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

richtisch, viel Lametta ist ganz wichtig....und die Bisse sind ultrakrass weil der Köder nur aus "Luft" besteht


----------



## jvonzun (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seefo-Eröffnung :k


----------



## Trollwut (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir heute 2 kleine Hechte, einen Barsch, eine Nase und einen riesigen Rapfen, den ich aber bei der Landung verloren hab. Tippe auf ü90. Aber was will man mit nem Watkescher da machen? |kopfkrat:q

Egal, ich weiß jetzt wo sie stehn und greif die Tage wieder an.


----------



## Silvio.i (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute vormittag bei Dauerregen und Windstärke 5 gekämpft.
Ergebnis: 8 Zander bis 66cm und ein dutzend Barsche bis 37cm


----------



## Welpi (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also die Barschkirschen die Ihr da so präsentiert sind scho der Hammer... ich wäre 2016 schon mit einem 25´er zufrieden...


----------



## kalfater (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Petri allen Fängern! *Das sind ja hübsche Weihnachtsmänner ;-)

Morgen bin ich auch am Wasser. Sport frei!


----------



## Trollwut (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Paar Fehlbisse noch. Die gammlige Brasse hat regulär auf nen 12cm Gummi gebissen.
seltsamerweise alles in der Strömung


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin ja mal gespannt, wer am 31. den letzten Fisch meldet ;-))


----------



## warenandi (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin.
Ich habe meinen ersten Urlaubstag sinnvoll verbracht und bin früh aufgestanden und ans Wasser gefahren. Im Gepäck ein paar KöFi´s.
Herausgekomen sind diese beiden süßen.
Nicht die größten, aber die allerersten die ich jemals mit der Stellfischrute gefangen habe! Das macht diese beiden mindestens gleich 1,5m größer... |supergri


----------



## Inni (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri meine Herren.

Wir haben gestern auch noch mal das super Spätsommerwetter genutzt und sind raus gefahren. Dabei konnte ich diese 77er Dame zu einem Selfi überreden


----------



## Siever (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der heutige Abend war auf jeden Fall einer der geilsten in diesem Jahr. Ich war noch mal spontan mit Kumpel und Boardi Jkc unterwegs... Normalerweise lief es in diesem Jahr so, dass immer nur einer von uns gut fing und der andere eher weniger. An manchen Tagen knallte es allerdings doch bei beiden- so auch heute... Jeder einen 46er... . Unfassbar!
Ich verabschiede mich für 2015 mit diesem Fisch und wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch in ein fischreiches und gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## phirania (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal dickes Petri Euch Beiden.#6
Im neuen Jahr klappts dann evtl.mal mit der Werse....
In diesem Sinne,rutscht gesund ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Manche geben echt nicht nach - Glückwunsch!!!!

Wie gesagt:
Bin gespannt, wer der letzte ist an Silvester, der noch nen Fisch meldet ;-)))


----------



## Ichamel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine Frage an die erfolgreichen Salmonidenfischer: Haben die nicht gerade Schonzeit??


----------



## fishhawk (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,



> Eine Frage an die erfolgreichen Salmonidenfischer: Haben die nicht gerade Schonzeit??



Kommt drauf an in welchem Gewässer.

In der Schweiz endet die Forellenschonzeit z.B. je nach Kanton manchmal schon am 25.12, in Bayern erst am 28.02.


----------



## Ichamel (29. Dezember 2015)

Krass, sind die Laichzeiten so unterschiedlich bei wenigen Kilometern Distanz [emoji849]? Kann ja gar nicht sein...


----------



## MIG 29 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die erfolgreichen Salmonidenfischer: Haben die nicht gerade Schonzeit??



Bei und ist die ReFo Ganzjahrfrei, nur Schonmass 30 cm.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern hat noch ein kleiner Waller mein Gummifisch beim Zanderangeln genommen

Ansonsten gabs noch 3 mittlere Zander....


----------



## Ichamel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MIG 29 schrieb:


> Bei und ist die ReFo Ganzjahrfrei, nur Schonmass 30 cm.




Ok. Die vermehren sich hier ja in der Regel eh nicht... Aber Bach und Seeforelle?


----------



## Ichamel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Winterwels. Nicht schlecht! Petri!!


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Winterwels. Nicht schlecht! Petri!!




Ist schon der 4te dieses Jahr der mir beim Zanderangeln eingestiegen ist:vik:


----------



## kalfater (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische! Und wie Mario den Hot-Spot neutralisiert hat - seeeehr gut! ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sau kalt - aber meinem PB wieder seeehr nah gekommen.
Die sin so extrem kugelig teilweise, den Dicken schätz ich auf rund 1,8kg





Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich schätz den dicken so auf 80 Kilo [emoji6] 
Petri [emoji4]


----------



## JasonP (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich schätz den dicken so auf 80 Kilo [emoji6]
> Petri [emoji4]



|muahah:

Petri Trollwut, schöne kirsche


----------



## Trollwut (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich schätz den dicken so auf 80 Kilo [emoji6]
> Petri [emoji4]


Normal übertreiben Angler doch, anstatt maßlos zu untertreiben 

Dank!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ado (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der milde Dezember verleiht den Räubern richtig Feuer. Selten Ende Dezember so gute Fischerei erlebt. 
Die letzten Tage viele Fische zwischen 60 und 70cm. 
Heute dann innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen 72er Zander und einen 80er Hecht. Dazu immer wieder "Raubkarpfen"


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zum Abschluss einen schwierigen Jahres gab es bei mir doch noch mal Fisch. Nicht der größte mit gut 50cm, aber immerhin.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurz vor Weihnachten gab es nochmal Pike on Fly! :k

 die drei besten hatten 97 cm, 108 cm und nen glatten Meter!

 Waren drei Top-Tage mit insgesamt 11 Fischen, 3 x gab es noch Ü80 

 Tight Lines 
 Leroy


----------



## Frosch38 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am 25.12 ging es für mein Papa und mich ans Wasser. Bei starken Wind war  eine ordentliche Köderführung fast unmöglich,dennoch konnte dieser  schöne 67er Hecht dem Eigenbau Streamer nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Dermeineeine (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! 
Pike on the fly, ein Traum!

Ich hatte auch mal wieder Erfolg


----------



## JasonP (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nochmal schöne Fische zum Jahresende.

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Seele (31. Dezember 2015)

Heute hab's nur einen strammen Ami und eine fette Barbe als Beifang beim Huchln.  Man beachte der Wobbler hat 21cm...

Wünsche allem Boardies einen guten Rutsch. Die paar die am Wasser sind gute Fänge. 

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dass Du auch an Silvester raus warst, war mir klar ;-) Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger ....

Und allen einen guten Rutsch...


----------



## Seele (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Du auch an Silvester raus warst, war mir klar ;-) Guten Rutsch!



Is klaaar ne 

Dir auch n guten Rutsch.


----------



## MarcusS. (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der letzte in diesem Jahr [emoji12]


----------



## TooShort (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. 


Noch jemand?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wünsche hier Allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr..#h


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und ein gutes neues allen. #g
Und hier noch mein Jahresabschlusshecht von heute mittag.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nix wars mit dem Fisch am 31.12.15. 2 dicke Bisse abends gehabt, aber versagt. Frohes Neues




Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wanni 1 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wünsche allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr hier.#h 

Hier mein Abschlußfisch 79cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier das letzte Mal für den Gewinner ausm Dezember 2015, danach gehts hier weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310925


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum auch jetzt wieder heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2015 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*

Dieses Jahr:
*EXO SPIN 30*​



















*Traumhafte High-End-Spinnrolle mit atemberaubender
Leichtigkeit. Die Skelettbauweise sorgt dabei für ungeahnte Festigkeitswerte bei gleichzeitig toller Funktion. 
Mittlererweile erhältlich in den fünf wichtigsten Größen. Von
der schnuckeligen #15 für die Forellenangler bis hin zur ausgewachsenen Hecht- und Lachsrolle in der Größe #50. Mehrfach auf Messen für ihre Leistung und ihr Design prämiert. Die Generation Exo ist gedacht für die neue Generation ambitionierter Spinnangler, denen nur das Beste gut genug ist*

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*
• 10 PT-Präzisionskugellager plus
1 Nadellager aus Edelstahl
• Skelettgehäuse aus Aluminium
• Überdimensionierte, gelochte AluminiumLong
Stroke™-Spule
• Rotor aus C4LF™ Carbon
• Nickel-Titanium-Bügelarm
• TRU-BALANCE® Griff
• Fein justierbares CSC™ Frontbremssystem
(Carbon-Bremsscheiben)
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen




Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!

*Gewinner Dezember: *
Welpi

Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------

